# Adults Half a Ton of Big Guys DL/CA Dis Meet Oct 24th -Oct30th. Were Back



## Bloodhound

Please Help...Question on the table For DisneyLand Veterans is page 61 post # 913 Thanks

Hi, The Half a Ton of Big Guys Gang will be in Disneyland/So Cal. Oct. 24th. - Oct. 30st 2008 If anyone wants to plan a Dis Meet to share a ride, meal, show, or enjoy a dole whip or audlt beverage on Oct 24thth - 28th. 2008 
10/24  In an Out Burger/shake The Beach, and Octoberfest 
10/25 DLR/DCA
10/26 DLR/DCA
10/27 DLR/DCA
10/28 Universal Studios an that night Mickeys Trick or Treat Party
10/29 - 10/30 Sea World & SD Zoo

Let the planning begin.Anyway, if some of these don't apply anymore, don't get mad at me, I only copied and pasted what I found on the DIS from other threads!!! 


Feel free to post ...its my first time to DL , We need to find a good deal on Airfare, Offsite Hotel (walking distance), A rental car for the week for off site Dinning/Shows, touring Holleywood Blvd., Universal , Sea World, S.D. Zoo, stick our feet in the Ocean...lol ect. ect. I wouldnt mind trying out Surffin but I think it will be too cold.

DonaldTDuck is our trip planner and he is working two jobs right now and has no time...thus I'm takeing it upon myself to start gathering info for our group

Some may have seen our other trip report Half A Ton of Big Guys Takes on the World written by DonaldTDuck from Sept 07 http://www.disboards.com/showthread....0#post21246180 

Who knows we may even start a pretrip report after we gather up all our plans.

     Cast of Characters

Hi, Im Robert aka Pluto  Im a straight married with children white male...Im the youngest at 47
         DonaldTDuck_is a single straight white male...our Trip Planner and Oldest of the group
         Mickey  is a single straight white male
         Goofy is a single straight white male
    We all live in Kentucky spread out 80miles over !-65 and have been friends and fraternity brothers since college     around 1980.

CONFIRMED  BLUE BAYOO LUNCH PS Sat. Oct.25th
THE 4 BIG GUYS
NURSE DARCEY
DISMEM98

 CONFIRMED MICKEY'S TRICK OR TREAT PARTY Tues. 0CT.28TH
THE 4 BIG GUYS
NURSE DARCEY
DISMEM98
dalepool


----------



## Bloodhound

KMABOO:Here's a list of Disneyland secrets that I put together from various Threads on the DIS. SOME of these are no longer applicable....I looked for quite a few and found them but some no longer exist. For example, the 50 Golden "Hidden Mickeys" are no longer there.

Anyway, if some of these don't apply anymore, don't get mad at me, I only copied and pasted what I found on the DIS from other threads!!!  



Disneyland Resort Secrets

A Guide to the Best Kept Secrets of the Happiest Place on Earth!

Disneyland Park

Main Street

--On Main Street look at the windows you will see tributes to many people who worked with Disney, at Disney and tributes to Walt’s Family

--Over the Fire Station next door to City Hall you will see a upstairs window, that is Walt's old in park apartment. It is still decorated as it was in his time. The light in the window is a tribute to Disney, in his day they would put a light in the window to let Cast Member's know he was in residence. It is always lit now since he is always at the park now, they say.

-The Disneyland Rail Road steam trains need to have water re-filled in them about every three revolutions around the park.

-Take the grand circle tour on the Disneyland Rail Road. It's a nice way to take a mid-day break…

-Go to the Main Street Train Station and ask the conductor at the station if you can ride the tender of the C.K. Holiday or the E.P. Ripley. If you are granted a ride you will essentially be riding in the locomotive with the engineer and fireman. Alternatively, ask the conductor at the Main Street Station if you can ride in the Lillie Belle. This is a private VIP car which was constructed from one of the original cars built for the Disneyland rail road. There is a cloak hanging in the car which they will tell you was left there by Mrs. Disney. If you are real nice the conductor will grant you a ride in this car.

- There is a vent that blows the smell of baked goods onto Main Street.

-The Partners Statue of Walt and Mickey at the centerpiece of Disneyland would be something that Walt would tear down; because he felt that the fantasy world should be separate from the mortal man that envisioned it.

-Watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony held daily on Main Street.

-Ride the Double Decker Bus down Main Street

-Listen to the Piano Player at Coke Corner.

-Listen to the Dapper Dans.

-Have a corn dog from the little red cart on Main Street and eat it on the benches located behind it. It's a character entrance/exit. They always take time to interact with whatever little kids are hanging out there. It's very cute, sometimes funny and always very sweet.

-Play a game of checkers at the little market on Main Street. It's a great place to stop and rest your feet. During the winter you can order a cup of hot chocolate too! 

-Watch the nightly fireworks from as close to the hub as possible. 

-Another fun little spot to sit and watch people on Main Street is on a front porch on the right (if you're facing the castle) where there are rocking chairs to sit in.

-Be sure to NOT MISS Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln (if the 50th anniversary tribute is gone) on Main St. Many pass this by and it's incredible.

-Lincoln from Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln was first seen at the '64 World's Fair, then moved to Disneyland as the first human audio-animatronic. That later led to the animatronics seen in attractions like Pirates.

-While strolling down Main Street, take a detour on one of the side alleys. Be quiet and listen. You may hear a piano lesson, a tourist waking up, or a dental appointment.

-The Main Street Cars are replicas of I think a 1903 Ferguson and were built specifically for Main Street so they are like 8/10ths scale or something. They are powered by 10 HP motors and many have been in service since the 1956, a year after the park opened and are still going strong. They max out at 3 MPH.

-Some LA and Orange Co. Maps and guides consider and classify Disneyland Main Street as a real street.

-Main Street uses "forced perspective" to make the buildings seem taller and larger and the entire street is a tribute to Walt's home town of Marceline, Missouri at the turn of the 20th century. 

-Main Street has a wooden Indian. This is a tribute to the location of the old smoke shop that used to be one of Walt's favorites. There is another Indian in Frontierland also.

-The smell of vanilla is pumped through ground level vents along Main Street to tempt the taste buds of guests. During the holidays, the scent is changed to peppermint.

Fantasyland

-Watch Mickey climb the Matterhorn. He does this twice daily. (Not sure if he still does this or not...I never saw it and I was looking, too!)

-There is a bronze cast of the Abominable Snowman's foot outside of Matterhorn.

- Lined up pretty much between the Abominable Snowman’s footprint and Ariel's grotto is a vine-covered green concrete block. This is where the Montesano House of the Future used to stand and is all that remains in the park of that futuristic structure. This, by the way, had to be dismantled by hand because the wrecking ball just bounced off of it -- the house was made of plastic.

-The Matterhorn used to have a basketball half-court in the summit for the climbers while they were waiting to do their show.

- Before Matterhorn opened, Walt took it for a spin. Since the ride was not yet completed workers piled some hay at the end to stop the ride. Walt liked the feeling of way he collided with the hay so much he made the ride end to the same effect as the hay.

-Hang around Snow White Grotto and wait a little while to see if Snow White sings to you and the fish dance.

-There's a lovely little fountain/grotto/wishing well with Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs to the right of the castle. If you listen carefully, you'll hear her singing. Drop a coin into the wishing well and listen closely!

-The Wishing Well to the right of Sleeping Beauty’s Castle is also known as Snow White's Grotto. An Italian artist created statues of the 7 dwarfs and gave them to Walt Disney as a gift. They are on display in that area.

-Touch the apple in the queue line for Snow White's Scary Adventure in Fantasyland, then look up at the window when you touch it. You’ll see the Evil Queen peeking out at you! (The apple is no longer there on the book in the que line, but if you look up, you can still see the queen peeking out at you every few seconds!)

-Sword in the Stone is a great little show.

-The Nemo Submarine ride makes a reference at the very end to the old version of the Sub when the Captain says something about mermaids and a sea monster.

- The draw bridge to Sleeping Beauty Castle has only been raised and lowered once since opening day. That was when the castle was closed for a complete remodel of Fantasyland in 1982/83. During that remodel, King Arthur's Carousel, Dumbo, The Flying Elephant and the Mad Tea Party were all relocated within Fantasyland to where they all stand today.

-Also, when you are entering Fantasyland from the Main Street hub, and you pass under the castle, look down to find a gold stake in the ground that was driven into the ground by Walt Disney himself! This was to signify the exact center of the park!

-There is a plaque located on the ground in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle. Buried beneath the plaque is the Disneyland 40th Anniversary "Time Capsule" which was placed in the ground on July 17, 1995. 

-The Mad Hatter Shop has the Chesire Cat in the glass behind the counter. Watch for about 30 seconds and he will appear.

-In Fantasyland - go into the Villain Shop and turn the key of the cage that holds the witch.

-Ride Small World. Look on the Eiffel Tower and you'll see a doll. This is a tribute to the original World's Fair attraction's doll designer, Imagineer Mary Blair.

-Every 15 minutes the clock tower on It's A Small World opens up and a parade of dolls marches out of the facade with music from the ride. At the end of the parade, the tower displays the current time.

-On Casey Jr. Train, the open cars are actually refurbished seats from the carousel.

-Originally, the Casey Jr. Circus Train was planned as DL's first rollercoaster ride.

-At the end of Tinkerbell's flight during the fireworks, she used the crash onto a platform by Casey Jr. Circus Train where several cast members were holding mattresses that were used to break her fall.

Tomorrowland

-A CM was decapitated in the building which houses Innoventions.

-Innoventions - You may recognize the voice of Tom Morrow. It is the actor Nathan Lane, who did the voice for Timon in The Lion King. Also, if you can't read the note in his pocket, it says "Buy 10 W 30". If you have the time, watch the robot after he gives his spiel and the other guests have moved on. He will move and act like a person who is bored and waiting for his next group of guests!

-Talk Stitch Exhibit - It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining. At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).

-Watch the Trash Can Band in Tomorrowland

-Watch the Jedi Training Academy in Tomorrowland

-If the droid –pilot in Star Tours sounds a little like Pee Wee Herman, it’s because it is…both are voiced by comedian Paul Reubens.

-On the Star Tours ride just before your runaway star speeder exits the Space Station, keep your eye to the lower right corner of the screen: you flash past what looks like a giant electron microscope. This is homage to Monsanto's Adventure Through Inner Space, which was torn down two decades ago and replaced by Star Tours.

-At the end of the Star Tours ride, just as your star speeder is about to crash into a fuel truck, a man in the control booth ducks down, then stands up and picks up the phone. The man is George Lucas!

-While waiting to ride Star Tours, listen for the announcer to page Sacul Egroeg - that's George Lucas backwards.

-The R2D2 and C-3PO droids in the queue are of Star Tours were not built for the ride but are actual movie props.

-The two droids in the second room of the queue for Star Tours used to be geese in the America Sings attraction (take a look at G2-9T's feet).

-When you get off the of the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters ride in Tomorrowland, stop at the kiosks in the exit queue, find your photo that is taken of you on the ride, and email it to yourself FOR FREE.

-Space Mountain is sunk into the ground nearly 20 feet so that it does not dwarf Sleeping Beauty's Castle

-On Autopia, there is a mouse-crossing complete w/ mouse holes in the curb.

Toontown

-Toontown is full of all kinds of surprises. Step on all the manholes and open all the mailboxes. Everything is interactive.

-When in Toontown, try to open the door by the Electric Company and see what happens. 

-Mickey's House- When you enter Mickey's house, the first room contains a passport with stamps from everywhere a Disneyland is located.

-A child had his brain crushed on Roger Rabbits Cartoon Spin.

Adventureland

-Look for the parrot at The Jungle Cruise. You might even see the snake (while waiting in the queue lines).

-If you know where to look in the skeleton room in Indiana Jones you can spot a skeleton with Mickey ears on. The embroidery even says, "Bones."

-In the Indiana Jones line where you walk past the projection room and also by that small office cubicle, on the desk is a crystal cup that was put there to pay tribute to some woman who has apparently ridden the ride over 5,000 times, more than anyone else.

-There's a bent pole in the queue for Indiana Jones. It has a sign nearby warning "Do Not Touch" or "Pull" or some sort of warning. Pull on it and you'll hear some cool sound effects. 

-Another one on Indiana Jones is in the projector room. The ride is situated where the old car park used to be (Eeyore section) and in the rafters is an old sign from the Eeyore section. It's high up but look hard enough and you will see it - it's blue.

-There's also a hidden Mickey in the Projector Room while waiting in line for Indiana Jones. It's right down the end on the far left hand side of the room on the wall. It's made up of cracks and wear on the wall

-The Tiki Room was the first use of audio-animatronics in Disneyland.

-The scientific name of the tree used for Tarzan's Tree House is Disneyodendron semperflorens grandis -- meaning: large ever-blooming Disney tree.

New Orleans Square

-When you are on the Haunted Mansion, you will hit the Birthday Party scene when all the ghosts are dancing around. On the table, are 3 plates shaped like a hidden Mickey, look fast.

- When riding the Haunted Mansion, look closely at the chair with the "demon" face on it. The face is actually an abstract of Donald Duck's face. It's hard to see at first, but when you catch it, it's impossible to see it as anything else!

-The spooky voice that narrates the Haunted Mansion ride is also the voice of the Pillsbury Doughboy! Paul Frees supplied the voice for these, as well as some of the pirates on the Pirates of the Caribbean and most of the characters in “Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln”, though he did not supply Abe Lincoln’s voice.

-When you go through the Haunted Mansion at the point where the car turns you around to face the dining room, if you look behind you, you will see an old fashioned wheelchair that belonged to someone who loved the ride. In order to see it though you really have to strain to turn around there so be careful!

-In the Haunted Mansion, the organ in the hall with the party is the one from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.

-There is a private restaurant above New Orleans Square, meant to prop Walt friends, but it has become a club, Club 33, for the connected ones to dine.

-There is at least one real skull in Pirates of the Caribbean. In the 60s when the ride was being built plastics were not quite there yet to recreate real human bones so they improvised and used a couple real specimens. I hear a couple have been replaced over the decades but that the one in the bed with the red cushion over the bed in the Captain's Quarters. is still, to this day... A REAL HUMAN SKULL!

-On Pirates of the Caribbean, look for one of the people on the ride who's face mold was made from Walt himself! If you look at all the faces in the ride you will see which one is Walt. No hints, it's more fun to find him yourself! POC is very special because it is the last ride Walt directly was involved in before he passed away.

--On Pirates of the Caribbean, after the drop, as you pass the skeletons on the beach wait till you almost hit the curve to the steering skeleton, and turn around, the rock formation that supports the standing skeleton with the seagull hat, forms the head of Goofy.

Frontierland

-At Tom Sawyer Island, the guns at the fort really fire (make sounds). A little girl lost part of her finger jumping down from the gun because her finger was stuck. There is also no food on the Island!

-Check the calendar for Jack Sparrow's appearances at Pirate's Lair on Tom Sawyer Island. Wait for him to appear just before the start time at the exit to the rafts. Board the raft that he boards (another one that works best when the park is not crowded). He will not pose for pics or sign autographs until he gets to the meet-and-greet area on Tom Sawyer Island, but he will pose for pictures and talk to you while on the raft.

- The mill on Tom Sawyer Island is a real working mill, and at one time they used to have it open so you could watch grain being crushed.

-Catch a viewing of Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. A favorite of the Billy Hill performers are the ones who are there on Saturday and Sunday nights. If you see the guys who do "Puddleprance" and the lead singer puts on a "pros-teeth-is", then you have the right show.

-While waiting for the train to arrive at the Frontierland train station you can hear a teletype. The message that is being sent is Walt Disney's dedication speech from opening day.

-Someone was recently killed because a piece of metal broke off the Columbia ship while pulling away from the dock.

-The Columbia is a scale duplicate of the first American ship to sail around the world. There's a museum inside the ship where you can see how the captain and crew lived.

-The deepest spot on the Rivers of America is around 10 feet at Fowler's Harbor where the Columbia docks (in front of the HH and Splash).

-If you go on a weekday and crowds/kids are low, take a ride on The Mark Twain and ask to ride with the captain/pilot. Many people know about this one so odds are someone will beat you to it. But it's a nice ride in any case.

-When you take the back walkway from Frontierland to Fantasyland, just past Big Thunder Mountain, there is a little pond on the left where you'll see a cave with a tracks and a mine car. Those are the remnants of an early DL Mine car ride.

-On Big Thunder Mountain, the little village at the queue and end, and the rainbow caverns inside, are both remnants from an earlier train ride that used to be in the same place.

-You can get a GREAT spot for Fantasmic showing up about 20 minutes before show time. Head to the center of the Rivers of America and stand behind the tower that is not lifted off the ground (there are three total, you will see the ones on the left and right in the air and the center one on the ground). No one stands there because they think it will block their view. Well, about ten minutes before show time, that tower lifts up giving you the perfect view right in the center of the river. Everyone runs to get a spot here after the tower goes up. Just be sure to get there BEFORE it rises and you will be shocked at how great the view is.

Critter Country

-If you watch Fantasmic! from the Hungry Bear Restaurant Terrace, you get a nice "backstage" view. (if you can see Fantasmic! only once, go for the regular view!!!!!)

-On the Winnie the Pooh ride, if you turn around after you pass the scene where Pooh is pigging out on honey, you can see 3 animals that were from the Country Bear Jamboree (a tribute).

-When you get off Winnie the Pooh, look to the right, there's statue of a bear that's a salute to Country Bear Jamboree all by himself. 

--Many of the Animatronics you see on the paddle boat in Splash Mountain are actually recycled characters from the old "America Sing's" that was put in the old "Carousel of Progress" (now Innoventions) building in the 70's and 80's. 

Mouscellaneous 

-The Haunted Mansion, Indiana Jones, Pirates and Splash Mountain are all actually on the OUTSIDE of the park.

-One of the Disneyland Rail Road trains (Fred Gurley) is the oldest piece of working machinery in any of the parks as it dates back to the 1890s and has been running at DL since 1958.

-The Disneyland Rail Road make about 13,000 loops annually.

-Walt's favorite train, the "E.P. Ripley" runs on bio-diesel since January 17th, 2007.

-All the "green water" - Rivers of America, castle moat, Jungle cruise river... are connected.

-Disneyland’s original Tinkerbell was a 71-year-old Hungarian circus performer named Tiny Kline. She was the first to fly offthe top of the Matterhorn on a zip line, and had previously worked as a stunt aerialist, hanging from a flying airplane by her teeth!

-From groundbreaking to opening, Disneyland was built in 365 days!

-Opening day—July 17,1955—was a disaster. Asphalt poured just hours before guests had arrived hadn’t fully dried, and women’s spiked heels sunk into Main Street. VIP passes were widely counterfeited, and double the number of people expected showed up. Rides broke down. Because of a plumber’s strike, Walt had to choose between drinking fountains and bathrooms. But despite all the opening day issues, the magic Walt had created drew the people back!

-Frank Sinatra was at Disneyland on opening day, and took a ride around Autopia!

-Disneyland cost $17 million to build in 1955, which equates to $116 million on today’s dollars. Space Mountain, which opened in 1977, cost more than half that amount (in constant dollars)!

-Disneyland is home to feral cats—nobody knows how many—that come out at night, after visitors leave. Years ago, more than 100 were discovered living inside Sleeping Beauty’s castle.

-At least 3 babies have been born at Disneyland.

-Conspicuously missing on opening day: the Matterhorn. In its place was a two-story-high dirt pile of dirt from the excavation of the castle moat. It was billed as “Lookout Mountain”. The Matterhorn didn’t open until 1959.

-The Rivers of America is actually filled with water from the main rivers of America (the great lakes, Mississippi river, etc), so it truly is the Rivers of America.

California Adventure

-Visit all the different areas of Animation Studio.

-I would go to the Animation building in DCA and do the character sketching session. Different Characters available for drawing have been: Mickey, Tigger, Donald, and Pooh. If you ask nicely at the end, the animator may give you his/her completed sketch. The charisma of the animators varies so if yours isn't especially magnetic, keep going back!

-In the Animation Building at DCA, check out the Villains' Lair and find out what character you are most like in the Beast's library. Also, do the recording when Ursula "steals" your voice in the area after you leave the library.

-Drawn to Animation in DCA is a must see! It’s near Monster’s Inc.

-Stop by and preview Golden Dreams (if you are interested in CA history)

-Find PUSH, the talking trashcan in DCA! He can usually be found by the bathrooms of the Golden Dreams Theatre or in front of the water wheel at Grizzly River Run. His favorite snacks are churro wrappers. 

-There's a hidden Mickey on the golf ball Michael Eisner "swings" your way on Soarin'.

Disneyland Resorts/Downtown Disney

-If staying at a Disneyland Resort Hotel, you can request special things from Guest Services, like Priority Seatings at certain restaurants and events.

-Downtown Disney has a confectionery (candy chocolate shop) called "Marceline's Confectionary" as another tribute to the small Missouri town. If you look closely at the bag that is given to you with your purchase, you'll see a Hidden Mickey in the scrollwork on the bag!!


----------



## Bloodhound

To all my readers lurkers and slakers please take a moment and post a howdy - do .... thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

What type of camera is good for the parks? I need and all in one easy to use camera the takes great night shots of the fireworks and electical parades, etc. etc.


----------



## nurse.darcy

You already know I am here to help. . .and will gladly meet 4 crazy single straight guys in the land anyday. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You already know I am here to help. . .and will gladly meet 4 crazy single straight guys in the land anyday. . .lol.



Hi, glad to see you again...hows the trip going? My friends and I would enjoy meeting with you...yes we are crazy ...crazy for the thrill rides and DTD...Have you been to House of Blues?

 3 are single never married with no childern Donald, Mickey and Goofy...Im Pluto the one thats married ..sorry if Ive left that out...I will have to go back and see .   I left it out... it was in the trip report we had Sept 2007 ...sorry


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, glad to see you again...hows the trip going? My friends and I would enjoy meeting with you...yes we are crazy ...crazy for the thrill rides and DTD...Have you been to House of Blues?
> 
> 3 are single never married with no childern Donald, Mickey and Goofy...Im Pluto the one thats married ..sorry if Ive left that out...I will have to go back and see .   I left it out... it was in the trip report we had Sept 2007 ...sorry



No need for apologies. . .I never assume. . .Just wanted to offer my expertise and experience . . .and well, since I am an AP holder at the Land (and the world), I am always looking for an "excuse" to go. . .

As for the House of Blues, yes I have been.  Great fun.  Have seen 2 concerts there.  Its a fun venue for concerts because its small and no bad seats in the house. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No need for apologies. . .I never assume. . .Just wanted to offer my expertise and experience . . .and well, since I am an AP holder at the Land (and the world), I am always looking for an "excuse" to go. . .
> 
> As for the House of Blues, yes I have been.  Great fun.  Have seen 2 concerts there.  Its a fun venue for concerts because its small and no bad seats in the house. . .



I was looking at House of Blues and noticed that one night they have Kareoke which Goofy really enjoys and he is pretty good with Elvis songs
 and on another night they have guitar playing open mike that Mickey is pretty good at.  this is probably for now...do you know if they keep this same
shedule year round?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I was looking at House of Blues and noticed that one night they have Kareoke which Goofy really enjoys and he is pretty good with Elvis songs
> and on another night they have guitar playing open mike that Mickey is pretty good at.  this is probably for now...do you know if they keep this same
> shedule year round?



Hmmmm, I don't know.  I have only been there for concerts and a few drinks at the bar.  Sounds like fun stuff though. . .you could probably call and see. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, I don't know.  I have only been there for concerts and a few drinks at the bar.  Sounds like fun stuff though. . .you could probably call and see. . .



Did you take alook at our Sept 2007 trip report ? to see our Motley Crew...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Did you take alook at our Sept 2007 trip report ? to see our Motley Crew...lol



That was hilarious. . .loved the pictures.  Looks like you all had a great time.  Can't wait to meet all of you in October. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> That was hilarious. . .loved the pictures.  Looks like you all had a great time.  Can't wait to meet all of you in October. . .



Awesome .Glad you like the TR,,,.I will try to get the others to sign on here and introduce themselves...we are going to have a blast at DL


----------



## AuroraBeauty

Just remember, IASW is closed until late Nov. 2007.    If you take the train you can see it from the train side.

Definitely get those FPs, you're going to need them!  If you haven't already gone to the DL forum here on the DIS you should go there and read HYDROGUY's info.  Really good stuff.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Bloodhound

AuroraBeauty said:


> Just remember, IASW is closed until late Nov. 2007.    If you take the train you can see it from the train side.
> 
> Definitely get those FPs, you're going to need them!  If you haven't already gone to the DL forum here on the DIS you should go there and read HYDROGUY's info.  Really good stuff.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


   Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I can help with the trick to fastpasses at DLR.  I am an expert fastpass user.  Also, I can go on even the most CROWDED day and still manage to see everything. . .

I will make sure the half ton of big guys have a good time. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I can help with the trick to fastpasses at DLR.  I am an expert fastpass user.  Also, I can go on even the most CROWDED day and still manage to see everything. . .
> 
> I will make sure the half ton of big guys have a good time. . .



  Thanks you very much, I spoke with Donald and Mickey last night and asked them to log in here an say howdy. Goofy dont have a computer...if there is a will there is a way for him to log on.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks you very much, I spoke with Donald and Mickey last night and asked them to log in here an say howdy. Goofy dont have a computer...if there is a will there is a way for him to log on.



Cool, then we can all chat and plan. . .tho all that testosterone at DLR may be even too much for me. . .(teasing here. . .lol)


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Cool, then we can all chat and plan. . .tho all that testosterone at DLR may be even too much for me. . .(teasing here. . .lol)



Yes ...let the group chatting begin..... they are a great bunch of friends  Goofy will talk anyone to death...even standing in line...Mickey is a very nice person alittle on the shy side... Donald fits his names sake personality to the T with the attitude...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes ...let the group chatting begin..... they are a great bunch of friends  Goofy will talk anyone to death...even standing in line...Mickey is a very nice person alittle on the shy side... Donald fits his names sake personality to the T with the attitude...lol



Well, lets just say that I can and will talk with anyone.  There is not a shy bone in my body, just ask anyone who recently met me on this last DIS meet.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, lets just say that I can and will talk with anyone.  There is not a shy bone in my body, just ask anyone who recently met me on this last DIS meet.



You will get along with our group very well...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> You will get along with our group very well...



That wouldn't surprise me at all. . .lol.  I am usually pretty good at getting along.


----------



## Bloodhound

How many people do you have comming with you this Oct.?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> How many people do you have comming with you this Oct.?



You mean this October?  I have not planned any sort of DIS meet, so I don't know. . .I just jumped on your bandwagon. . .I go all the time anyway and you all seem a bit rowdy, which I kinda like. . .so it sounded fun. . .but I am sure I could round up a few. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey boys, hope you are having a great memorial day weekend. . .take care. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey boys, hope you are having a great memorial day weekend. . .take care. . .


Hi, my wife and I spent the day at my sisters with there family and we had a nice bbq ribs..My BIL is a master grill man he likes ribs nice and spicey slow cooked in the smoker about 4 hours and then rubbed and basted on the grill with the sauce......mmmmmm   good


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, my wife and I spent the day at my sisters with there family and we had a nice bbq ribs..My BIL is a master grill man he likes ribs nice and spicey slow cooked in the smoker about 4 hours and then rubbed and basted on the grill with the sauce......mmmmmm   good



Sounds good.  I went on a hike up in Red Rock with a friend.  Had a blast. . .Now I am just kicking it at home watching tv.  I wish August would hurry up and get here so I can go back to WDW. . .lol.

I may go to Disneyland next weekend.  I have 5 days off and am going out there to see my son anyway, so we just might make a weekend trip to the land.  Anything you boys want me to scout out for you?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds good.  I went on a hike up in Red Rock with a friend.  Had a blast. . .Now I am just kicking it at home watching tv.  I wish August would hurry up and get here so I can go back to WDW. . .lol.
> 
> I may go to Disneyland next weekend.  I have 5 days off and am going out there to see my son anyway, so we just might make a weekend trip to the land.  Anything you boys want me to scout out for you?



Hi , have you been to the new Garden Walk?  Its offsite from DL


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi , have you been to the new Garden Walk?  Its offsite from DL



yes and it is only slowly coming online.  There are a few resturants at one end that are open.  It is 3/4 to 1 mile alway.

There are a bunch of hotels along Harbor that are in easy walking distance.  The Hojo is pretty nice and sometimes you can get great rates there.  Since I take my dog with me, my options are very limited, so I have only been to a few of the places.

My sister swears by the Park Vue inn. Which is right accross the street.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> yes and it is only slowly coming online.  There are a few resturants at one end that are open.  It is 3/4 to 1 mile alway.
> 
> There are a bunch of hotels along Harbor that are in easy walking distance.  The Hojo is pretty nice and sometimes you can get great rates there.  Since I take my dog with me, my options are very limited, so I have only been to a few of the places.
> 
> My sister swears by the Park Vue inn. Which is right accross the street.



I prefer the Portofino, but I am usually traveling with 2 teenagers when I go.  Which means I am always solo when I go to the parks.  I haven't been to the Garden Walk but I do understand it is slow to come online, as Gregg pointed out.  

Gregg, if you can, you should come out that weekend and join us. . .Bring the boys and I'll bring Brandon. . .they can all entertain each other. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> yes and it is only slowly coming online.  There are a few resturants at one end that are open.  It is 3/4 to 1 mile alway.
> 
> There are a bunch of hotels along Harbor that are in easy walking distance.  The Hojo is pretty nice and sometimes you can get great rates there.  Since I take my dog with me, my options are very limited, so I have only been to a few of the places.
> 
> My sister swears by the Park Vue inn. Which is right accross the street.



   I like dogs as well we have a white spotted pointer...he is full of spirit and loves everyone. I want to check out the Garden Walk and see whats new by the time we get there in October.... plus I have a Cal. Pizza Inn gift card I want to redeam. come back often and chat and If you can come out in Oct. I would like to meet you....the more the merrier


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I prefer the Portofino, but I am usually traveling with 2 teenagers when I go.  Which means I am always solo when I go to the parks.  I haven't been to the Garden Walk but I do understand it is slow to come online, as Gregg pointed out.
> 
> Gregg, if you can, you should come out that weekend and join us. . .Bring the boys and I'll bring Brandon. . .they can all entertain each other. . .




Hi, could you describe the Portofinio?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, could you describe the Portofinio?



The Portofino is a Hotel (i.e. indoor corridors), but it is small.  It is on the corner of Harbor and Katella. The Northwest Corner.  The family suite which I usually reserve is approx $99 per night and it has a queen sized bed, a full sized pull out sofa bed and a set of bunks.  There is also a refrigerator and a coffee maker and two TVs.  I believe there is also free internet access.  My only complaint with this room is I usually have a teenage girl with my on the Disney trips and with only one sink to get ready in front of, I usually have to get up early to get ready in the morning. . .lol

It is decent and clean.  You can get nicer rooms but I like the size vs cost for this room.  The Anaheim resort transit bus picks you up right out in front of the resort or you can walk from there to the parks.  Compared to WDW, this is a VERY short walk.  I mean, its shorter than the walk from the bus stop at AK to the main gate at AK.  There are closer properties along Harbor.  The closest being the Desert Inn and Suites.  That one is RIGHT THERE at the crosswalk to the main gate.  But it can sometimes get pricey. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> The Portofino is a Hotel (i.e. indoor corridors), but it is small.  It is on the corner of Harbor and Katella. The Northwest Corner.  The family suite which I usually reserve is approx $99 per night and it has a queen sized bed, a full sized pull out sofa bed and a set of bunks.  There is also a refrigerator and a coffee maker and two TVs.  I believe there is also free internet access.  My only complaint with this room is I usually have a teenage girl with my on the Disney trips and with only one sink to get ready in front of, I usually have to get up early to get ready in the morning. . .lol
> 
> It is decent and clean.  You can get nicer rooms but I like the size vs cost for this room.  The Anaheim resort transit bus picks you up right out in front of the resort or you can walk from there to the parks.  Compared to WDW, this is a VERY short walk.  I mean, its shorter than the walk from the bus stop at AK to the main gate at AK.  There are closer properties along Harbor.  The closest being the Desert Inn and Suites.  That one is RIGHT THERE at the crosswalk to the main gate.  But it can sometimes get pricey. . .



I herd the Garden Walk is a bunch of resturants and retail sotres....correct?


     Thanks ...I dont know where we are staying yet...Donald will make the ressie's ...we will go for cheap cause we will only be there to sleep anyway...and I think it will be too cold to swim anyway.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I herd the Garden Walk is a bunch of resturants and retail sotres....correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks ...I dont know where we are staying yet...Donald will make the ressie's ...we will go for cheap cause we will only be there to sleep anyway...and I think it will be too cold to swim anyway.



I doubt it will be too cold to swim. . .October is typically pretty darn warm in So. Cal.  But I don't typically swim when I go to the land.  Not my focus. . .

And I believe you are right about Garden Walk. . .There is a website about it.  If I find it I will forward on the info. . .unless you already have it of course.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I doubt it will be too cold to swim. . .October is typically pretty darn warm in So. Cal.  But I don't typically swim when I go to the land.  Not my focus. . .
> 
> And I believe you are right about Garden Walk. . .There is a website about it.  If I find it I will forward on the info. . .unless you already have it of course.



Are you going to DL this weekend?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Are you going to DL this weekend?



I am trying. . .might possibly be Monday and Tuesday. . .


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Finally found this.  Sorry it took so long.  Two jobs is taking its toll on me.  We now have plane tix and a rental car.  We had to drop a day because the airlines are offering specials through the 30th.   But we get there so early Friday it's like getting the day back.  I'm probably going to book a 3 star hotel on Hotwire.  Prices are in the 50's.
NurseDarcy, I think we were at the World at the same time in '06.  I remember reading some of your posts about going solo and staying at AKL.I was there with my now ex notso dgf or I would have wanted to meet you there.  She freaked about me and Daisy, course ya can't blame her.
We're flying Frontier, anyone have any horror stories?  Our rental is from Hertz and we got a heckofa bargain, a week for 139 including taxes and fees.  Gotta luv Hotwire.


----------



## Bloodhound

Yea for the progress....Welcome Donald  ..its offical... were goin to DisneyLand


----------



## stagemomx3

Found my way here through Bloohound's signature.


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> Found my way here through Bloohound's signature.



 Hi


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Finally found this.  Sorry it took so long.  Two jobs is taking its toll on me.  We now have plane tix and a rental car.  We had to drop a day because the airlines are offering specials through the 30th.   But we get there so early Friday it's like getting the day back.  I'm probably going to book a 3 star hotel on Hotwire.  Prices are in the 50's.
> NurseDarcy, I think we were at the World at the same time in '06.  I remember reading some of your posts about going solo and staying at AKL.I was there with my now ex notso dgf or I would have wanted to meet you there.  She freaked about me and Daisy, course ya can't blame her.
> We're flying Frontier, anyone have any horror stories?  Our rental is from Hertz and we got a heckofa bargain, a week for 139 including taxes and fees.  Gotta luv Hotwire.




Hey ...I have AAA it has  hotel discounts if this helps let me know


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> Finally found this.  Sorry it took so long.  Two jobs is taking its toll on me.  We now have plane tix and a rental car.  We had to drop a day because the airlines are offering specials through the 30th.   But we get there so early Friday it's like getting the day back.  I'm probably going to book a 3 star hotel on Hotwire.  Prices are in the 50's.
> NurseDarcy, I think we were at the World at the same time in '06.  I remember reading some of your posts about going solo and staying at AKL.I was there with my now ex notso dgf or I would have wanted to meet you there.  She freaked about me and Daisy, course ya can't blame her.
> We're flying Frontier, anyone have any horror stories?  Our rental is from Hertz and we got a heckofa bargain, a week for 139 including taxes and fees.  Gotta luv Hotwire.



Hey Donald, welcome. . .I never did go on that solo to AKL. . .its a LOOOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG story.  Just actually did my first Solo to the world this month. . .had a ball meeting up with crazy dis peeps. . .

That is awesome on the 3 star in the $50 range.  I stayed at the Anaheim Hilton for $50 2 years ago when I took my nursing boards. . .got that through priceline. . .If you have any question on location of the hotel, let me know. . .I can tell you EXACTLY how close and whether its worth it. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey ...I have AAA it has  hotel discounts if this helps let me know



Okay here goes. . .a slideshow of DLR with my Son in April of 07. . .






If you have trouble with the link let me know. . .and if you want any explanations. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay here goes. . .a slideshow of DLR with my Son in April of 07. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have trouble with the link let me know. . .and if you want any explanations. . .lol




  Very nice slideshow....thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Very nice slideshow....thanks



You are welcome. . .I am afraid it is mostly me and my son. . .and my son. . .and did I mention my son. . .but hey, you get the gist. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You are welcome. . .I am afraid it is mostly me and my son. . .and my son. . .and did I mention my son. . .but hey, you get the gist. . .lol



Yes I think the point is well made....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes I think the point is well made....lol



Well hey, he is a big ham and loves to pose for the camera so I feel obligated as his mother to take his picture. . .lol


----------



## overwhelmed

As far as I know, and I dont know if someone else already mentioned this, but last time I went to talk to Stitch, they dont take photos anymore. We were totally bummed.

Stay at a hotel on Harbor across the street, the candy cane and hojo's get the best reviews. 

We love having drinks at the Lost Bar at the Disneyland hotel. 

have a great time!


----------



## Bloodhound

overwhelmed said:


> As far as I know, and I dont know if someone else already mentioned this, but last time I went to talk to Stitch, they dont take photos anymore. We were totally bummed.
> 
> Stay at a hotel on Harbor across the street, the candy cane and hojo's get the best reviews.
> 
> We love having drinks at the Lost Bar at the Disneyland hotel.
> 
> have a great time!




  Thanks for the tips ....come back real soon 



Darcy....we have a few big hams in my family as well...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Darcy....we have a few big hams in my family as well...lol



Yeah, well, he does sort of come by it genetically. . .lol (and not from his Father's side. . .lol)


----------



## mom2mek

Hey there Pluto and Donald!  I'm here to read all about your fun plans!  Question is - what are you guys gonna be for Halloween?  You guys are gonna have a blast!    

Sara


----------



## Master Mason

Couple of things  if your interested, there might be a picture or two of Disneyland  here

And for my Birthday, my son and his fiance gave me a trip to Club 33  whoohooo   now to figure out when I am going to be down there to use it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Couple of things  if your interested, there might be a picture or two of Disneyland  here
> 
> And for my Birthday, my son and his fiance gave me a trip to Club 33  whoohooo   now to figure out when I am going to be down there to use it.



Sweet. . .what an awesome gift they gave you. . .very nice.


----------



## Bloodhound

Darcy: who would have thought youd be a ham....lol

  Sara:    to our krazy happy chit chat planning place...that is no way whatsoever a PTR....lol

  Greg: what an awesome gift...Club 33 you will have to post some info on that illusive happening place for the elite....thanks for the pics.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Darcy: who would have thought youd be a ham....lol



Oh you didn't get that from our previous conversations?. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh you didn't get that from our previous conversations?. . .





Well now that you reminded me...  YES


----------



## lori1043

Howdy from down in Louisiana!!

I think you all are going to have so much fun !!

I wanna get my butt back to DL as as soon as I can, but it may not happen till my kids are older. We have an upcoming trip planned to Tennessee to see family and frinds in Atlanta(on the way), then DCL next December. Yes, NEXT December-2009!!! I'll be having major withdrawals by that time! Then we are going to plan a BIG trip to the places that house our nations very first days-Williamsburg, Wash DC, and Philadephia, among other smaller colonial historical sites. I homeschool, so this will be a BIG field trip for us!

Then maybe we will hit DL!!!

Lori


----------



## toocherie

I will also endorse the Hojo as a nice place to stay with often great rates.  Per the Hojo Anaheim website, the "Entertainment Book" rate of $59 for a non-disney view/$74 for a Disney view is available the following dates in October:

October 2008:: 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th


You would need to buy an entertainment book--they are currently on sale for $10 on their website--you need the card to check in and get that rate.  You can buy the book for any area (even where you live) and it will work.

If you are interested, call Lorealle directly at the Hojo Anaheim and have her help you.  We stayed there on the Ladies' only trip and they were very nice to us!

If I'm around when you guys are here I wouldn't mind meeting up for a bit--I live 15 minutes from the parks.  

Best wishes in your planning!

Cheryl


----------



## Bloodhound

lori1043 said:


> Howdy from down in Louisiana!!
> 
> I think you all are going to have so much fun !!
> 
> I wanna get my butt back to DL as as soon as I can, but it may not happen till my kids are older. We have an upcoming trip planned to Tennessee to see family and frinds in Atlanta(on the way), then DCL next December. Yes, NEXT December-2009!!! I'll be having major withdrawals by that time! Then we are going to plan a BIG trip to the places that house our nations very first days-Williamsburg, Wash DC, and Philadephia, among other smaller colonial historical sites. I homeschool, so this will be a BIG field trip for us!
> 
> Then maybe we will hit DL!!!
> 
> Lori





Welcome....Have fun on your trip...I know we will too!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

toocherie said:


> I will also endorse the Hojo as a nice place to stay with often great rates.  Per the Hojo Anaheim website, the "Entertainment Book" rate of $59 for a non-disney view/$74 for a Disney view is available the following dates in October:
> 
> October 2008:: 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th
> 
> 
> You would need to buy an entertainment book--they are currently on sale for $10 on their website--you need the card to check in and get that rate.  You can buy the book for any area (even where you live) and it will work.
> 
> If you are interested, call Lorealle directly at the Hojo Anaheim and have her help you.  We stayed there on the Ladies' only trip and they were very nice to us!
> 
> If I'm around when you guys are here I wouldn't mind meeting up for a bit--I live 15 minutes from the parks.
> 
> Best wishes in your planning!
> 
> Cheryl



  Thanks for the tips....I would like you to join us at the park if posible.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Bloodhound!  I finally made it over here!  You really gleaned alot of info already - are you taking a list of all the things to look for? 



Master Mason said:


> yes and it is only slowly coming online. There are a few resturants at one end that are open. It is 3/4 to 1 mile alway.
> 
> There are a bunch of hotels along Harbor that are in easy walking distance. The Hojo is pretty nice and sometimes you can get great rates there. Since I take my dog with me, my options are very limited, so I have only been to a few of the places.
> 
> My sister swears by the Park Vue inn. Which is right accross the street.


 
Could you tell me where exactly the GardenWalk is, and is it just restaurants, or a little strip Mall, outside Mall?  I heard about it in my PTR from JordanYost, but I can't place where it is.  thanks


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay here goes. . .a slideshow of DLR with my Son in April of 07. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have trouble with the link let me know. . .and if you want any explanations. . .lol


 
Fun slideshow!  Thanks for sharing - looks like you had a great time with your son - treasure these days!



Master Mason said:


> Couple of things if your interested, there might be a picture or two of Disneyland here
> 
> And for my Birthday, my son and his fiance gave me a trip to Club 33 whoohooo  now to figure out when I am going to be down there to use it.


 
Fun pics of DL!  I'm curious about Club 33 - how do you find out about it, is it really a club now?  I know a little about the history, just don't know what it is now.


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Bloodhound!  I finally made it over here!  You really gleaned alot of info already - are you taking a list of all the things to look for?



  Glad to see you, do you have anything to add to the list?


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> And for my Birthday, my son and his fiance gave me a trip to Club 33  whoohooo   now to figure out when I am going to be down there to use it.



Wow, Gregg that is great!  We went on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour a couple of weeks ago and we were able to go into the lobby area of Club 33.

Tell us all about it when you get a chance to go!


----------



## Master Mason

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Bloodhound!  I finally made it over here!  You really gleaned alot of info already - are you taking a list of all the things to look for?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me where exactly the GardenWalk is, and is it just restaurants, or a little strip Mall, outside Mall?  I heard about it in my PTR from JordanYost, but I can't place where it is.  thanks




It will be a mall, similar to DTD with resturants and shops, I think that the upper levels are supossed to be hotel rooms, but I am not 100% sure.  As for location, as you go down harbor if you turn left once your past DL, I think it is Katella, it is a couple of blocks down.  I stay at the extended Stay Hotel sometimes and it is on that same block.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Fun slideshow!  Thanks for sharing - looks like you had a great time with your son - treasure these days!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun pics of DL!  I'm curious about Club 33 - how do you find out about it, is it really a club now?  I know a little about the history, just don't know what it is now.



Yes it is a private club, you have to have a membership to get in, or have a member sponsor your reservation.  The entrance is located right to the left of the Blue Bayou entrance, all it is is a plain door with the number 33 on it.  I have never been in there, so I am really looking forward to it.

My son and his fiance are going on tues or wed.  She got entrance because her job owns a membership.



CoMickey said:


> Wow, Gregg that is great!  We went on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour a couple of weeks ago and we were able to go into the lobby area of Club 33.
> 
> Tell us all about it when you get a chance to go!



Thanks, really looking forward to it


----------



## Bloodhound

CoMickey said:


> Wow, Gregg that is great!  We went on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour a couple of weeks ago and we were able to go into the lobby area of Club 33.
> 
> Tell us all about it when you get a chance to go!




 Hi, are you planning a trip to Disney?


----------



## Bloodhound

hI gREG,  HAVE YOU MADE AND dISNEY PLANS?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> hI gREG,  HAVE YOU MADE AND dISNEY PLANS?



I believe that Gregg is like me as in we don't really "plan" trips to Disneyland, just pick a date and time and go. . .I think it has to do with the fact that I go so often. . .


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> hI gREG,  HAVE YOU MADE AND dISNEY PLANS?





nurse.darcy said:


> I believe that Gregg is like me as in we don't really "plan" trips to Disneyland, just pick a date and time and go. . .I think it has to do with the fact that I go so often. . .




My last trip we decided on friday night at 10pm that we were going to go, so we got up at 2am on saturday and were in the park at 8am 

Kenny's last day of school is Friday, so sometime in the next couple of weeks we will most likely head on down.

It is really nice having an AP and living only 5 hours away by car.  I doubt I'll be there as much this year as last, but I am pretty sure I can support an AP.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> My last trip we decided on friday night at 10pm that we were going to go, so we got up at 2am on saturday and were in the park at 8am
> 
> Kenny's last day of school is Friday, so sometime in the next couple of weeks we will most likely head on down.
> 
> It is really nice having an AP and living only 5 hours away by car.  I doubt I'll be there as much this year as last, but I am pretty sure I can support an AP.



I am going to take Brandon again the last weekend of June. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Greg an Darcy, you  both live close to DWD or DL...I like spontanious .

Most of the time, I am as well...going here there everywhere in my area putting 500 miles a week on my big gas gussler till recently when gas hit the 4.00 mark.

  I grew up going to amusement parks in the area, In my hometown Bowling green ky, we have Beech Bend Park and raceway in adetion to the rides they have huge car(corvette, buick gn) and harley meets  In Nasville Tn and hour away we had Opryland( now closed ) and In louisville se have Ky Kingdome Six Flags...I spent more time here than anywhere its located on the state fairgrounds and has alot of big concerts as well...

    When My daughter moved to Louisville when her mom and I devorced I still lived in Bowling green about 2.5 hrs away(she was 12 then now she is 24)...I bought an AP to Ky Kindom every year( my fav big ride in Ky Kindom is called Chang...it starts off climming to a really hig ramp (ita a stand-up coaster...and drops to a huge loop and then into a double helix you go so fast its like the g-force in mission space orange line) every an we enjoyed it very much for years until she graduated from High school an between her school and work an my out of town work we didnt have time to go anymore so ...now Ive found Disney with my old college buddies...and in Oct  you guys to enyoy my thrill ride fix with  :


They been advertizing a good ap rate for ky kingdom lately...Ive been tempted...but i dont have anyone that wants to go on a regular basis here...so come Oct we will be on a rampage comando style hitting the parks DL/CA US SW SD Zoo


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg an Darcy, you  both live close to DWD or DL...I like spontanious .
> 
> Most of the time, I am as well...going here there everywhere in my area putting 500 miles a week on my big gas gussler till recently when gas hit the 4.00 mark.
> 
> I grew up going to amusement parks in the area, In my hometown Bowling green ky, we have Beech Bend Park and raceway in adetion to the rides they have huge car(corvette, buick gn) and harley meets  In Nasville Tn and hour away we had Opryland( now closed ) and In louisville se have Ky Kingdome Six Flags...I spent more time here than anywhere its located on the state fairgrounds and has alot of big concerts as well...
> 
> When My daughter moved to Louisville when her mom and I devorced I still lived in Bowling green about 2.5 hrs away(she was 12 then now she is 24)...I bought an AP to Ky Kindom every year( my fav big ride in Ky Kindom is called Chang...it starts off climming to a really hig ramp (ita a stand-up coaster...and drops to a huge loop and then into a double helix you go so fast its like the g-force in mission space orange line) every an we enjoyed it very much for years until she graduated from High school an between her school and work an my out of town work we didnt have time to go anymore so ...now Ive found Disney with my old college buddies...and in Oct  you guys to enyoy my thrill ride fix with  :
> 
> 
> They been advertizing a good ap rate for ky kingdom lately...Ive been tempted...but i dont have anyone that wants to go on a regular basis here...so come Oct we will be on a rampage comando style hitting the parks DL/CA US SW SD Zoo



I used to live 20 minutes away from Disneyland and about 10 minutes from Knotts Berry Farm.  I have been an annual passholder at Disneyland for some time now.  When we say we don't plan Disneyland trips its because we know where we can stay with a moment's notice, and what we will do when we get there.  I could NEVER do that at wdw.  I have only been 2 times and it is so big.  I definitely encourage those that are new to do some planning.  Not as much as you would if you were going to WDW, but some planning is in order.  I am actually looking forward to meeting up with this foursome to empart some of my knowledge and enthusiasm. . .all I ask is that you let me know which days will be designated Disney days, cause I won't be going to SD or LA.  

While in San Diego, if you want to do a great breakfast, try The Broken Yolk.  BEST mansized breakfast I have ever eaten.  I used to share a breakfast with a friend and still have leftovers.  Price is great and the atmosphere is awesome. Its not too far from seaworld and they open at 6 a.m.  Its a local hangout that can get VERY busy on the weekends.  My old roomie and I used to go there at least 3 times a week.  If you want a great beach atmosphere after leaving Seaworld, go to Pacific Beach and hit up the bar by the pier that has open windows on the ocean side.  Its a great hangout with decent food.  lots of fun.  I will try to think of some more stuff. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I used to live 20 minutes away from Disneyland and about 10 minutes from Knotts Berry Farm.  I have been an annual passholder at Disneyland for some time now.  When we say we don't plan Disneyland trips its because we know where we can stay with a moment's notice, and what we will do when we get there.  I could NEVER do that at wdw.  I have only been 2 times and it is so big.  I definitely encourage those that are new to do some planning.  Not as much as you would if you were going to WDW, but some planning is in order.  I am actually looking forward to meeting up with this foursome to empart some of my knowledge and enthusiasm. . .all I ask is that you let me know which days will be designated Disney days, cause I won't be going to SD or LA.
> 
> While in San Diego, if you want to do a great breakfast, try The Broken Yolk.  BEST mansized breakfast I have ever eaten.  I used to share a breakfast with a friend and still have leftovers.  Price is great and the atmosphere is awesome. Its not too far from seaworld and they open at 6 a.m.  Its a local hangout that can get VERY busy on the weekends.  My old roomie and I used to go there at least 3 times a week.  If you want a great beach atmosphere after leaving Seaworld, go to Pacific Beach and hit up the bar by the pier that has open windows on the ocean side.  Its a great
> hangout with decent food.  lots of fun.  I will try to think of some more stuff. . .



Hi Darcey, thanks this will be great info for us...I think were planning on being 
in the parks Friday Sat Sun Mon..subject to change at a moments notice....lol    

 Donald is planning the where and when.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Darcey, thanks this will be great info for us...I think were planning on being
> in the parks Friday Sat Sun Mon..subject to change at a moments notice....lol
> 
> Donald is planning the where and when.


 So maybe I should be dealing with him directly?  lol. . .teasing here. . .

I love San Diego. . .so much to do there.  But it is not the "Land"


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> So maybe I should be dealing with him directly?  lol. . .teasing here. . .
> 
> I love San Diego. . .so much to do there.  But it is not the "Land"





Think of me as the recruiter....lol 

 I will call Donald an ask him to post our iteneray as soon as he has it figured out. So you can deal with him directly...lol 
He is very busy....Im going to Bowling Green tomorrow on business and will probly see Donald fer some wings and beer.

I think Mickey has forgotten about this thread .I asked him to come say hello.... Goofy doesnt have a computer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Think of me as the recruiter....lol
> 
> I will call Donald an ask him to post our iteneray as soon as he has it figured out. So you can deal with him directly...lol
> He is very busy....Im going to Bowling Green tomorrow on business and will probly see Donald fer some wings and beer.
> 
> I think Mickey has forgotten about this thread .I asked him to come say hello.... Goofy doesnt have a computer.



Not important really. . .I'll respond to those who ask. . .and I expect to meet you all in October anyway. . .


----------



## Master Mason

If your a thrill ride junkie, you might look at Magic Mountain, it has some big coasters and is about an hour north of DL.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> If your a thrill ride junkie, you might look at Magic Mountain, it has some big coasters and is about an hour north of DL.



thnaks...I have to get back to work ...see you all later


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bloodhound said:


> Glad to see you, do you have anything to add to the list?


 
Thanks!  I thought of one thing - get a Priority Seating ressie (they don't call them ADRs there) at Blue Bayou.  This is one thing that makes POC at DL different than MK.  You are actually dining inside the POC ride.  It is the beginning of the ride, and boats of people on the ride float quietly by you while you eat.  It looks really interesting to them - it just fits with the scenery.  There are crickets chirping, and old "bayou" cabins on stilts in the water.  It looks like you are eating out on a dock overlooking the river.  The food is good, although it is a little pricey, but definately worth the experience at least once.   You can get PS at 60 days out there.




Master Mason said:


> It will be a mall, similar to DTD with resturants and shops, I think that the upper levels are supossed to be hotel rooms, but I am not 100% sure. As for location, as you go down harbor if you turn left once your past DL, I think it is Katella, it is a couple of blocks down. I stay at the extended Stay Hotel sometimes and it is on that same block.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a private club, you have to have a membership to get in, or have a member sponsor your reservation. The entrance is located right to the left of the Blue Bayou entrance, all it is is a plain door with the number 33 on it. I have never been in there, so I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> My son and his fiance are going on tues or wed. She got entrance because her job owns a membership.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, really looking forward to it


 
Thanks for the info - We will definately be looking to check out the GardenWalk.   Have a great time at Club 33!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks!  I thought of one thing - get a Priority Seating ressie (they don't call them ADRs there) at Blue Bayou.  This is one thing that makes POC at DL different than MK.  You are actually dining inside the POC ride.  It is the beginning of the ride, and boats of people on the ride float quietly by you while you eat.  It looks really interesting to them - it just fits with the scenery.  There are crickets chirping, and old "bayou" cabins on stilts in the water.  It looks like you are eating out on a dock overlooking the river.  The food is good, although it is a little pricey, but definately worth the experience at least once.   You can get PS at 60 days out there.




Thanks for the tip...come back real soon


----------



## jordanyosh

I live in CA....and was a CM at DL many, many years ago........

If you have any questions about the area...let me know.


----------



## misscmac

I've never been to Disneyland so don't have any great advice, but I can't wait to hear about the trip!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jordanyosh said:


> I live in CA....and was a CM at DL many, many years ago........
> 
> If you have any questions about the area...let me know.



Hey Jordan, good to see you pop over here and help out. . .Hope everything is good with you. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

jordanyosh said:


> I live in CA....and was a CM at DL many, many years ago........
> 
> If you have any questions about the area...let me know.


 

  I have a huge amount of points on Mypoints.com I would like to use for gift cards at the DL area resturants...if you could post a link / list  that would be great ....Thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

misscmac said:


> I've never been to Disneyland so don't have any great advice, but I can't wait to hear about the trip!



 I will send you the link we we start it our trip planner Donald t duck will be the author


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Jordan, good to see you pop over here and help out. . .Hope everything is good with you. . .



Mini update : Ive been instructed to buy tickets for Mickey's halloween party for Tuesday night...how do this work for you?

Donald I spoke on the phone last night an  we think Friday we will go to US (arival Day) the parks Sat- Tuesday SW and SD Zoo Wend & Thurs  (departure day)   ..........subjct to change


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Mini update : Ive been instructed to buy tickets for Mickey's halloween party for Tuesday night...how do this work for you?
> 
> Donald I spoke on the phone last night an  we think Friday we will go to US (arival Day) the parks Sat- Tuesday SW and SD Zoo Wend & Thurs  (departure day)   ..........subjct to change



Halloween Party Tuesday. . .Sounds good to me. The US thing first day is probably a good idea.  DLR has early entry at Disneyland Park on Saturday, FYI - that's a good time to knock out some of the more popular rides in Fantasyland (nemo and Peter Pan).  Also Space Mountain is usually open during that time.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Halloween Party Tuesday. . .Sounds good to me. The US thing first day is probably a good idea.  DLR has early entry at Disneyland Park on Saturday, FYI - that's a good time to knock out some of the more popular rides in Fantasyland (nemo and Peter Pan).  Also Space Mountain is usually open during that time.



also a good time to ride the subs.

Another hint, if your not that worried about actually being in the sub, you can do the observation platform, you get all the sites and sounds, with a 5 minute wait.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> also a good time to ride the subs.
> 
> Another hint, if your not that worried about actually being in the sub, you can do the observation platform, you get all the sites and sounds, with a 5 minute wait.



Good reminder.  .I always forget about the observation platform. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> also a good time to ride the subs.
> 
> Another hint, if your not that worried about actually being in the sub, you can do the observation platform, you get all the sites and sounds, with a 5 minute wait.



I really want to ride the sub ever since Ive seen the pictures and later go by the plattform IF WE CAN...ITS JUST DEPENDS WHEN WE GET THERE    WOOPS  caps look


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Halloween Party Tuesday. . .Sounds good to me. The US thing first day is probably a good idea.  DLR has early entry at Disneyland Park on Saturday, FYI - that's a good time to knock out some of the more popular rides in Fantasyland (nemo and Peter Pan).  Also Space Mountain is usually open during that time.



  I met with Donald today in Bowling Green for Dinner Wings and beer)and the mini date I posted earlier is a go....   I bought the Mickey's halloween tickets with my Disney Visa and saved 16.00 with my discount on the 4 tickets plus I got a 15.00 disney gift card for signing up last week.


----------



## jordanyosh

Garden Walk just opened up just right down the street from DL......

Bubba Gumps
California Pizza Kitchen
Roy's
Cheesecake Factory
PF Changs
McCormick and Schmidts

Down Harbor Blvd near Chapman in Garden Grove, there's:

Outback Steakhouse
Joe's Crabshack
Red Robin
Buca de Beppo

At the Block:

Cafe Tu Tu Tango
TGI Fridays
El Torito
Lucky Strikes

Here's a link to the Block:

The Block at Orange

Near the convention center:

Morton's Steakhouse
Ruth Chris Steakhouse.


I'm generally underwhelmed with Disneyland Dining as compared to WDW. However, there are a few places that are pretty good.

If you like Corn Dogs, the Corn Dog Castle at DCA is good.

Pizza Port near Space Mountain is good.

In the hotels, both Storytellers Cafe and Napa Rose are good. Steakhouse 55 is good at the Disneyland Hotel.

In DTD....Naples and Catal are okay..but expensive.....


----------



## jordanyosh

In San Diego, if you go downtown to the Gaslamp, hit the Yardhouse. It's off the main drag, but has a great selection of beer.

Fashion Valley/Mission Valley area has the usual: PF Changs, Cheesecake, Cal Pizza Kitchen, Hooters......

Gordon Biersch is a good microbrew and Seau's is Junior Seau's place...........


----------



## Bloodhound

jordanyosh said:


> In San Diego, if you go downtown to the Gaslamp, hit the Yardhouse. It's off the main drag, but has a great selection of beer.
> 
> Fashion Valley/Mission Valley area has the usual: PF Changs, Cheesecake, Cal Pizza Kitchen, Hooters......
> 
> Gordon Biersch is a good microbrew and Seau's is Junior Seau's place...........



Thanks so much...this is a big help


----------



## jordanyosh

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks so much...this is a big help



No problem.

If you want good mexican in San Diego, hit Old Town.

Old Town Mexican Cafe is popular, busy and inexpensive.


----------



## Bloodhound

jordanyosh said:


> No problem.
> 
> If you want good mexican in San Diego, hit Old Town.
> 
> Old Town Mexican Cafe is popular, busy and inexpensive.



 We have a good Mexican resturaunt in Elisbethtown called El Rodeo...I always get the shrimp fajita quesodia...its so good about 11.00    We went there last night and on Wensdays they have 1.99 margaritas...I had 3 ...oh  one too many they were strong last night


----------



## jordanyosh

Bloodhound said:


> We have a good Mexican resturaunt in Elisbethtown called El Rodeo...I always get the shrimp fajita quesodia...its so good about 11.00    We went there last night and on Wensdays they have 1.99 margaritas...I had 3 ...oh  one too many they were strong last night



Could use a few margaritas right about now..I guess beer will have to do.


----------



## Master Mason

Food in DL that I like

Blue Bayou (most expesive place)
New Orleans Cafe
Mexican Resturant in Tomorrow land (I get the taco salad)
Pizza port (get the past dishes)
Carnation Plaza in New Orleans square (I like the chicken there)

In DCA
Corn dog Castle
I hear the 2 resturants with the vineyard are good, but have never eaten there.

In DTD
Jazz Kitchen or Jazz Kitchen Express


----------



## Bloodhound

jordanyosh said:


> Could use a few margaritas right about now..I guess beer will have to do.



yes Ive been havin a few beers today and night myself...I had a dinner meeting with Donald earlier tonaight we drank 2 pitchers and Ive sipped down a couple more since then...Im off to sleep its almost 1 am here.



Thanks Greag for the list...another diser said jazz kitchen was great as well


----------



## stagemomx3

Just wanted to be post 100 on your report!


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> Just wanted to be post 100 on your report!





   yea for our 101 post


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yea for our 101 post



Wow, I am so glad that Jordan decided to post over here. . .see, since I was from Newport I don't really know Anaheim all that well, but have eaten there MANY times. . .as I have told you. . .Mexican anywhere but in a border town in California, New Mexico or Texas is just plain not "real authentic mexican". .. sorry but my experiences have played out on this one. . .

Hopefully Jordan's list of restaurants can help you with your points usage.  As for the Halloween Party, it should be a blast. . .I can't wait to meet the crazy bunch that make up you and your buddies. . .still hoping I can get one or two female friends to join me for this trip. . .ya know. . .sort of try to even out the numbers a bit. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I am so glad that Jordan decided to post over here. . .see, since I was from Newport I don't really know Anaheim all that well, but have eaten there MANY times. . .as I have told you. . .Mexican anywhere but in a border town in California, New Mexico or Texas is just plain not "real authentic mexican". .. sorry but my experiences have played out on this one. . .
> 
> Hopefully Jordan's list of restaurants can help you with your points usage.  As for the Halloween Party, it should be a blast. . .I can't wait to meet the crazy bunch that make up you and your buddies. . .still hoping I can get one or two female friends to join me for this trip. . .ya know. . .sort of try to even out the numbers a bit. . .



Sounds great...the more the merrier


----------



## kaoden39

Hi Bloodhound aka Pluto.  I have joined in on your thread.  A grown up trip is the way to go.  My DH was going to bring his bicycle so he could go on a ride while we were there and I was actually excited about the day of solo Disneyland.  I love Disneyland.  But DH has decided he would rather spend the time with me.  It should be a kick.  I onl;y read the first few pages of the thread but I will read the rest later.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Bloodhound aka Pluto.  I have joined in on your thread.  A grown up trip is the way to go.  My DH was going to bring his bicycle so he could go on a ride while we were there and I was actually excited about the day of solo Disneyland.  I love Disneyland.  But DH has decided he would rather spend the time with me.  It should be a kick.  I onl;y read the first few pages of the thread but I will read the rest later.
> 
> Michele





 I have two  threads going this and the reaserch thread please feel free to commit. This will be my first trip to DL. and So. Cali.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, whats all my new friends up to this week?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, whats all my new friends up to this week?



Well, I was out playing today. . .but now I am home for a bit and may go back out again soon. . .


----------



## toocherie

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, whats all my new friends up to this week?



As for me, trying to get my head back into work after a quickie trip to Disneyland Saturday and Sunday (stayed at Paradise Pier Sat. night).  I met up with a bunch of the DisBoard ladies who were in town and we had a blast.  Beautiful weather--as opposed to the last times I was there when it was too cold or too hot!

We also got to ride the Lily Belle yesterday--the private rail car that Mrs. Disney had restored in Walt's memory.  It was really fun--a castmember has to ride with you and the one with us was a fount of knowledge and trivia.

All in all, a very fun (but tiring!) weekend!


----------



## kaoden39

I'm pretty good but it is hot here in Northern California.  95 at noon.  I figure we will hit the century mark today.  

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I was out playing today. . .but now I am home for a bit and may go back out again soon. . .





Ok...I will see you here when you get back...drink one...I mean play sum for me too...lol




toocherie said:


> As for me, trying to get my head back into work after a quickie trip to Disneyland Saturday and Sunday (stayed at Paradise Pier Sat. night).  I met up with a bunch of the DisBoard ladies who were in town and we had a blast.  Beautiful weather--as opposed to the last times I was there when it was too cold or too hot!
> 
> We also got to ride the Lily Belle yesterday--the private rail car that Mrs. Disney had restored in Walt's memory.  It was really fun--a castmember has to ride with you and the one with us was a fount of knowledge and trivia.
> 
> All in all, a very fun (but tiring!) weekend!



I had the same feeling from my wdw withdrawls as well last Sept.  but Sounds Like you did have a great weekend. 



kaoden39 said:


> I'm pretty good but it is hot here in Northern California.  95 at noon.  I figure we will hit the century mark today.
> 
> Michele



weve had record high heat here as well...92 at noon ,... 82 at midnight


----------



## CoMickey

toocherie said:


> As for me, trying to get my head back into work after a quickie trip to Disneyland Saturday and Sunday (stayed at Paradise Pier Sat. night).  I met up with a bunch of the DisBoard ladies who were in town and we had a blast.  Beautiful weather--as opposed to the last times I was there when it was too cold or too hot!
> 
> We also got to ride the Lily Belle yesterday--the private rail car that Mrs. Disney had restored in Walt's memory.  It was really fun--a castmember has to ride with you and the one with us was a fount of knowledge and trivia.
> 
> All in all, a very fun (but tiring!) weekend!



It is so much fun riding in the Lily Belle, isn't it?  We were able to ride in 'her' last month and we had a great cast member ride with us.  She showed us Walt's smoking jacket that hangs in the car.  So cool!!

I'll be in DL this Thursday and Friday for DBF daughter's birthday...can't wait! Flying out tomorrow night!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok...I will see you here when you get back...drink one...I mean play sum for me too...lol



I am back again. . .but haven't had drinks yet today. . .May have some later this evening. . .its Monday in Vegas and most of the shows are dark on Monday so need to find some other form of entertainment tonight.  Maybe the local pub. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

CoMickey said:


> It is so much fun riding in the Lily Belle, isn't it?  We were able to ride in 'her' last month and we had a great cast member ride with us.  She showed us Walt's smoking jacket that hangs in the car.  So cool!!
> 
> I'll be in DL this Thursday and Friday for DBF daughter's birthday...can't wait! Flying out tomorrow night!



Hi, where is the Lily Belle?  Nice trip for Thur & Friday...have fun.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am back again. . .but haven't had drinks yet today. . .May have some later this evening. . .its Monday in Vegas and most of the shows are dark on Monday so need to find some other form of entertainment tonight.  Maybe the local pub. . .




  Pubs are nice ... we dont have one nearby ...I just watching TV an Dising tonight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Pubs are nice ... we dont have one nearby ...I just watching TV an Dising tonight.



That may be what I end up doing. . .I had a busy day and since I go back to work tomorrow night, I should just relax tonight.  We shall see. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> That may be what I end up doing. . .I had a busy day and since I go back to work tomorrow night, I should just relax tonight.  We shall see. . .



Hi, what are the Vegas Dark Shows?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> weve had record high heat here as well...92 at noon ,... 82 at midnight



82 at midnight.  Yuck I hate it when it is that hot at night.  I can't sleep at night when it is so hot.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> 82 at midnight.  Yuck I hate it when it is that hot at night.  I can't sleep at night when it is so hot.
> 
> Michele




      Yes I agree...we have ceiling fans and the ac on 70 its suppose to cool off alittle with a strom coming threw tonight.


----------



## kaoden39

I was watching the news earlier and saw some of the flooding in that part of the country.  Not a pretty sight.  We get flooding but it is usually earlier in the year or later like November or Decenber.  We had a New years a few years ago and my DH who does search and rescue had to go out and keep people from going into flooded areas.  Oh and I think what she meant about a dark night in Vegas is maybe they don't have shows on Monday nights.

Michele


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, what are the Vegas Dark Shows?



Dark refers to not playing.  Many of the shows do not play everyday and some of the acts and entertainment do not play everyday. . .monday and tuesday are the typical dark days. . .


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Dark refers to not playing.  Many of the shows do not play everyday and some of the acts and entertainment do not play everyday. . .monday and tuesday are the typical dark days. . .



That's what I thought Nurse Darcy.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I was watching the news earlier and saw some of the flooding in that part of the country.  Not a pretty sight.  We get flooding but it is usually earlier in the year or later like November or Decenber.  We had a New years a few years ago and my DH who does search and rescue had to go out and keep people from going into flooded areas.  Oh and I think what she meant about a dark night in Vegas is maybe they don't have shows on Monday nights.
> 
> Michele



Yes weve had our share of floods and in April I had a llake come up in the backyard and then flood my walkout basement( it was waist high outside my basement door and knee high inside and I had six pumps going ... so I stayed ahead of it..... it sure was a muddy mess to clean up...other areas got it much worse with the tornadoes.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Dark refers to not playing.  Many of the shows do not play everyday and some of the acts and entertainment do not play everyday. . .monday and tuesday are the typical dark days. . .



Thanks...I see why you wouldnt want to go out there


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Yes weve had our share of floods and in April I had a llake come up in the backyard and then flood my walkout basement( it was waist high outside my basement door and knee high inside and I had six pumps going ... so I stayed ahead of it..... it sure was a muddy mess to clean up...other areas got it much worse with the tornadoes.



No thank you.  I will keep our eathquakes and stay away from the tornadoes.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> No thank you.  I will keep our eathquakes and stay away from the tornadoes.


 we had a small earthquake a month or so ago like a 4.8 or something ...first one in forever that I can remember...it happened about 5:20 am and woke us up  ....they said we had a couple aftershocks throughout the day but I didnt notice them


----------



## CoMickey

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, where is the Lily Belle?  Nice trip for Thur & Friday...have fun.



Hi!  "The Lilly Belle is the private train car, designed/furnished by Lillian Disney. It was Walt's dream to have a private train car where he could entertain his personal guests and VIP's. Trains were Walt's passion. The train car is lavishly furnished in beautiful dark wood, merlot (red) mohair upholstery, both stained and beveled glass, all with a Victorian flair." 
We waited for the train with the Lilly Belle car and then asked the conductor if we could ride in it. It was a great experience!


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> we had a small earthquake a month or so ago like a 4.8 or something ...first one in forever that I can remember...it happened about 5:20 am and woke us up  ....they said we had a couple aftershocks throughout the day but I didnt notice them



We had one last week and it was only 3.9 but the epicenter was so close it really jolted us.  I think I probably felt the jolt so hard because I was upstairs in the house.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

CoMickey said:


> Hi!  "The Lilly Belle is the private train car, designed/furnished by Lillian Disney. It was Walt's dream to have a private train car where he could entertain his personal guests and VIP's. Trains were Walt's passion. The train car is lavishly furnished in beautiful dark wood, merlot (red) mohair upholstery, both stained and beveled glass, all with a Victorian flair."
> We waited for the train with the Lilly Belle car and then asked the conductor if we could ride in it. It was a great experience!





That sounds great...I wonder if they would let our big guys group walk threw it?  I will have to look for this train...where is it located?


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We had one last week and it was only 3.9 but the epicenter was so close it really jolted us.  I think I probably felt the jolt so hard because I was upstairs in the house.
> 
> Michele



we were pretty far from the epicenter...when it woke us up ...with the bed shaking and a weird noise and windows rattling...a little scary..I didnt know what was happening...cause it nerver happens here


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> That sounds great...I wonder if they would let our big guys group walk threw it?  I will have to look for this train...where is it located?



It is connected to one of the trains that goes around the park.  Also you want to be sure that you at least take the train from tomorrow land to Mainstreet.  There is a very cool diaramic on that section of the track.


----------



## Master Mason

Oh yea, I made reservations for the 20th and 21st of the month   I haven't been since April and going though withdrawls.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Oh yea, I made reservations for the 20th and 21st of the month   I haven't been since April and going though withdrawls.



Awe, I am going to miss you by one weekend. . .I gotta work that weekend so Brandon and I will be down on the 27th and 28th.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> It is connected to one of the trains that goes around the park.  Also you want to be sure that you at least take the train from tomorrow land to Mainstreet.  There is a very cool diaramic on that section of the track.


  Thanks for the tip...I will have to get Nurse Darcey to remind me about this.


 Great another trip comming up this month


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I want to be on that train!  I think it would be a mistake to take the kids in Mrs. Disney's car, though!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I want to be on that train!  I think it would be a mistake to take the kids in Mrs. Disney's car, though!



Why do you say that ? about the kids I mean


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks for the tip...I will have to get Nurse Darcey to remind me about this.
> 
> 
> Great another trip comming up this month



I'll remind you. . .That is my fave break from all the walking. . .taking the train all the way around. . .fun!


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll remind you. . .That is my fave break from all the walking. . .taking the train all the way around. . .fun!



Thanks, hey we may even get to ride that specal train car if we cross our fingers and toes...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks, hey we may even get to ride that specal train car if we cross our fingers and toes...lol



Its not really that hard. . .just wear your 1st time badges and then when we get on the train, you ask. . .its that simple. . .Of course you may have to wait one train or two. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Its not really that hard. . .just wear your 1st time badges and then when we get on the train, you ask. . .its that simple. . .Of course you may have to wait one train or two. . .



Yes,,,thats a great idea...we did wear our first time badges last year at WDW.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes,,,thats a great idea...we did wear our first time badges last year at WDW.



Those badges are great. . .they give them away at the entrance gate and at the town hall. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Those badges are great. . .they give them away at the entrance gate and at the town hall. . .



I saved that badge and a bunch of other stuff from that trip..I bought several can huggies they had at the gift shop that was on clerance for like 50cents each and gave one to all the guys and brought  several home to give to family. I bought alot of other stuff at the gift shop as well. 

I need to scan the picture of the four of us big guys together and post it one of these days. I have to find it...I had a flood here and I took a ton of stuff to the mini storage  while cleaning out the basement.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I saved that badge and a bunch of other stuff from that trip..I bought several can huggies they had at the gift shop that was on clerance for like 50cents each and gave one to all the guys and brought  several home to give to family. I bought alot of other stuff at the gift shop as well.
> 
> I need to scan the picture of the four of us big guys together and post it one of these days. I have to find it...I had a flood here and I took a ton of stuff to the mini storage  while cleaning out the basement.



Yes it would be good to have a pic. . .after all, I want to know who it is I am meeting with when I get there. . .You all may have to spot me. . .of course, I'll have my grey disneyland backpack with a lime green mickeyhead attached. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes it would be good to have a pic. . .after all, I want to know who it is I am meeting with when I get there. . .You all may have to spot me. . .of course, I'll have my grey disneyland backpack with a lime green mickeyhead attached. . .



Yes we will...also we can exchange cell phone numbers  ... we have a 3 hour time difference I think     its 12:30 pm here now


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes we will...also we can exchange cell phone numbers  ... we have a 3 hour time difference I think     its 12:30 pm here now



Yes, its 9:38 here at the moment that I am typing this.  That is how I met people from my May trip, but I did have pics to go by. . .I have seen Donald's pic. . .he posted one, but the cell phone connect is the best. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

There are a few out of the way spots that I am planning on showing you all. . .its fun. . .the rides are great, but the out of the way spots are just awesome. . .great photo ops. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> There are a few out of the way spots that I am planning on showing you all. . .its fun. . .the rides are great, but the out of the way spots are just awesome. . .great photo ops. . .




Oh that sounds great...thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh that sounds great...thanks



I am so ready to make sure you 4 have great pics to take back home and show off. . .you will have a blast and it will be so different from your experience at the "world". . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am so ready to make sure you 4 have great pics to take back home and show off. . .you will have a blast and it will be so different from your experience at the "world". . .



Thanks again.... our group always has a blast whatever we do...Our next plans is our yearly get together at Goofy's Farm ...we camp out at the deer lodge in an open feild and have a big camp fire and tell stories  all night...its fun... I missed it last year(He changed the date and I already had to be somewhere else that weekend)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks again.... our group always has a blast whatever we do...Our next plans is our yearly get together at Goofy's Farm ...we camp out at the deer lodge in an open feild and have a big camp fire and tell stories  all night...its fun... I missed it last year(He changed the date and I already had to be somewhere else that weekend)



We do that at the Colorado River every July. . .I'll be there as usual. . .its a blast. . .we get buzzed and sing songs and tell stories. ..loads of fun. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> We do that at the Colorado River every July. . .I'll be there as usual. . .its a blast. . .we get buzzed and sing songs and tell stories. ..loads of fun. . .




That sould like a great place like we had in Bouling green where I grew up.....Its called the Barren River way out into the country a great fishing/party/ swimming place....the river eventually empties into Barren River Lake Resevoir...we like the lake but the river we can get wild as we want...with only a rare apperence from a deputy once in a great while


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> That sould like a great place like we had in Bouling green where I grew up.....Its called the Barren River way out into the country a great fishing/party/ swimming place....the river eventually empties into Barren River Lake Resevoir...we like the lake but the river we can get wild as we want...with only a rare apperence from a deputy once in a great while



That sounds EXACTLY like the Colorado River. . .just below lake Havasu. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> That sounds EXACTLY like the Colorado River. . .just below lake Havasu. . .



Nice...I really like the swimming hole area of the river you can hang out for a picnic on a sandy beach where some of the locals dumped load after load of sand to make a nice place.....as for the swimming there is a lazy river area where water is only waist deep then it gets to a shallow area where the locals can drive across the river...then further down its getting deep and the water moves fast were you can swim in place againts the current and not go anywhere...its lot of fun


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Nice...I really like the swimming hole area of the river you can hang out for a picnic on a sandy beach where some of the locals dumped load after load of sand to make a nice place.....as for the swimming there is a lazy river area where water is only waist deep then it gets to a shallow area where the locals can drive across the river...then further down its getting deep and the water moves fast were you can swim in place againts the current and not go anywhere...its lot of fun



We always had our boat and a couple wave runners. . .I miss the river. . .But refuse to hang with my ex just to enjoy the warm water and great bonfires. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> we were pretty far from the epicenter...when it woke us up ...with the bed shaking and a weird noise and windows rattling...a little scary..I didnt know what was happening...cause it nerver happens here



The worst earthquake I ever experienced was in 1989.  It was horrible I was babysitting my niece and nephew when it hit.  It was the Loma Prieta earthquake.  It was 6.9 on the richter scale.  Now that was a scary earthquake.  Part of the Bay Bridge collapsed and so did a somewhat local freeway.  My neighbor went through on the freeway right before it collapsed.  My Mom was working in another city acrossed yet another bridge and this was before cell phones I had no idea if she was OK.  Now that was a scary earthquake.  I can imagine that an earthquake is as scary to you as our only tornado warning was for us.  I was scared and I did the only thing I know I took our kids to the bathroom to sit out the warning.  I know crazy Californian. 

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> We always had our boat and a couple wave runners. . .I miss the river. . .But refuse to hang with my ex just to enjoy the warm water and great bonfires. . .



Its  kinda weird in my situation...my ex and I get along better now that we are divorced. Our daughter is 24 and we dont have anything else to fight about


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> The worst earthquake I ever experienced was in 1989.  It was horrible I was babysitting my niece and nephew when it hit.  It was the Loma Prieta earthquake.  It was 6.9 on the richter scale.  Now that was a scary earthquake.  Part of the Bay Bridge collapsed and so did a somewhat local freeway.  My neighbor went through on the freeway right before it collapsed.  My Mom was working in another city acrossed yet another bridge and this was before cell phones I had no idea if she was OK.  Now that was a scary earthquake.  I can imagine that an earthquake is as scary to you as our only tornado warning was for us.  I was scared and I did the only thing I know I took our kids to the bathroom to sit out the warning.  I know crazy Californian.
> 
> Michele




You did get in the center most room with no windows at least....we had another test tornado siren go off today..
we dont have alot of bridges around here except along the river north and west of us.


----------



## kaoden39

The tornado tests have got to be a scary experience too.  We have quite a few bridges in our area we have several water ways in our area the Suisun Bay, the Sacramento River, the delta, the Seven Mile Slough, the San Francisco Bay.  So there are bridges no matter what direction we head.  Not that I am complaining.  As far as I am concerned we live in the best part of California.  We are 45 miles from San Francisco, 45 miles from Sacramento, less than 2.5 hours from Lake Tahoe, and within 8 hours from Disneyland.  It can be over a 100 degrees here and I can go 45 miles to the west and be in 75 degree weather.  I should work for the chamber of commerce. 

Michele


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Its  kinda weird in my situation...my ex and I get along better now that we are divorced. Our daughter is 24 and we dont have anything else to fight about



I'll be 56 before that happens. . .I started late. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> The tornado tests have got to be a scary experience too.  We have quite a few bridges in our area we have several water ways in our area the Suisun Bay, the Sacramento River, the delta, the Seven Mile Slough, the San Francisco Bay.  So there are bridges no matter what direction we head.  Not that I am complaining.  As far as I am concerned we live in the best part of California.  We are 45 miles from San Francisco, 45 miles from Sacramento, less than 2.5 hours from Lake Tahoe, and within 8 hours from Disneyland.  It can be over a 100 degrees here and I can go 45 miles to the west and be in 75 degree weather.  I should work for the chamber of commerce.
> 
> Michele



  That would be a great place to visit...I have been meaning to visit my Aunt and Uncle in Santa Ynes... thier son played basketball at UCLA a couple years ago...do you know that area?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll be 56 before that happens. . .I started late. . .lol





Well lets hope it dont take that long for you and your ex to quite fighten  

I was married at 21  we had my daughter a little less than 2 years later.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> That would be a great place to visit...I have been meaning to visit my Aunt and Uncle in Santa Ynes... thier son played basketball at UCLA a couple years ago...do you know that area?



I know where it is and have stayed down in the Southern California area but I have lived my entire life in Northern California.  So I don't know the Southern part of the state as much.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I know where it is and have stayed down in the Southern California area but I have lived my entire life in Northern California.  So I don't know the Southern part of the state as much.
> 
> Michele



I understand......I will be back later I have to go to the store


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Well lets hope it dont take that long for you and your ex to quite fighten
> 
> I was married at 21  we had my daughter a little less than 2 years later.



Oh hun, we don't fight. . .we just stay away from each other. . .safer that way. . .


----------



## Master Mason

kaoden39 said:


> I know where it is and have stayed down in the Southern California area but I have lived my entire life in Northern California.  So I don't know the Southern part of the state as much.
> 
> Michele



I have lived in Northern California my whole life as well.  And the only reason for being in Southern California is located on Harbor Blvd in Anahiem.

Well the Nixon and Reagan libraries were pretty cool as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh hun, we don't fight. . .we just stay away from each other. . .safer that way. . .



very good to stay away then


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> I have lived in Northern California my whole life as well.  And the only reason for being in Southern California is located on Harbor Blvd in Anahiem.
> 
> Well the Nixon and Reagan libraries were pretty cool as well.




Hi Greg , have you decided when your going to Club 33?


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I know where it is and have stayed down in the Southern California area but I have lived my entire life in Northern California.  So I don't know the Southern part of the state as much.
> 
> Michele




Hi I am back...I had to get a few things...like food... I was starving


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi I am back...I had to get a few things...like food... I was starving



Dang, I did that at 8 this morning. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, I did that at 8 this morning. . .



 Im bad...sometimes I go all day without eatting hardly anything.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg , have you decided when your going to Club 33?




The kids are seeing if they can get me in on the the 21st or 22nd.  If not, I'll just have to plan another trip


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Im bad...sometimes I go all day without eatting hardly anything.



Me too, I haven't eaten anything yet today and it is almost 5pm...  Ya think a guy could lose a few pounds that way, but it no longer works for me.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Me too, I haven't eaten anything yet today and it is almost 5pm...  Ya think a guy could lose a few pounds that way, but it no longer works for me.



I know exactally how you feel.    If you go on the 22nd I wondering if you could do me a favor? Do you get into the pin collecting?  They have a pin signing (autograghed pin) with Donald and the enchanted tiki room.

I would like to get that pin if anyone is going on June 22nd is the only day. The info  is on the disney insider in june 3rd issue email


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> I know exactally how you feel.    If you go on the 22nd I wondering if you could do me a favor? Do you get into the pin collecting?  They have a pin signing (autograghed pin) with Donald and the enchanted tiki room.
> 
> I would like to get that pin if anyone is going on June 22nd is the only day. The info  is on the disney insider in todays email




PM sent.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> PM sent.




Hi, I sent the info to you


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Pictures of the Four Big Guys







Plutos






Donalds






Goofys(Goofies?)






Mickey with one of the 100'a of female cm's he hit on


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Donald whats up...pm me your email addy.


----------



## kaoden39

Master Mason said:


> I have lived in Northern California my whole life as well.  And the only reason for being in Southern California is located on Harbor Blvd in Anahiem.
> 
> Well the Nixon and Reagan libraries were pretty cool as well.



I don't know.  I love Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills.  Can't afford anything there but I love it.  And Richard Simmons is also in Beverly Hills.  And San Diego can be pretty cool too.

Michele


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi I am back...I had to get a few things...like food... I was starving



Always a good idea.   

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Always a good idea.
> 
> Michele



Hi, are you going to DL on June 22nd?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, are you going to DL on June 22nd?



Not until September for me unfortunately.  I wish I was, I am a Donald Duck fan.


Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Not until September for me unfortunately.  I wish I was, I am a Donald Duck fan.
> 
> 
> Michele



We have a Furry Feathered Friend Thread devoted to Donald Duck You may want to check out...I found alot of pictures and made a tribute to DD.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1845342&page=3


----------



## Bloodhound

Pluto Party


----------



## stagemomx3

Cute!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Pluto Party



Very cute. . .

Good morning guys. . .nice to put faces to names. . .now I know who I am talking to. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Very cute. . .
> 
> Good morning guys. . .nice to put faces to names. . .now I know who I am talking to. . .



I will go to the mini storage today and find the pic of the 4 of together.....I....dont like my bad hat head picticture...I should have left my hat on but it was hot that day in Sept in WDW


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> Cute!


  How's everything going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Bloodhound

We had a very nice sunny day... although hot the humidity was low.


----------



## kaoden39

I'm glad to hear the rain has stopped.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I'm glad to hear the rain has stopped.
> 
> Michele


it did for today....the next 3 days were are suppose to have afternoon thunderstorms...but its so dry they may just fizzle out. 

 So how is everything going ?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> it did for today....the next 3 days were are suppose to have afternoon thunderstorms...but its so dry they may just fizzle out.
> 
> So how is everything going ?



It's hot here, but boy we could use the rain minus the thunder here.  There are wildfires all over Northern California.  Not a pretty sight.  We are having a drought here this year.  The fact that we are having a drought is not really a new thing to California.  And when you go to DIsneyland and have a drink from a water fountain thank Northern California because we share our water.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> It's hot here, but boy we could use the rain minus the thunder here.  There are wildfires all over Northern California.  Not a pretty sight.  We are having a drought here this year.  The fact that we are having a drought is not really a new thing to California.  And when you go to DIsneyland and have a drink from a water fountain thank Northern California because we share our water.
> 
> Michele



I drink alot of water...does the water taste good from the fountains in DL/CA?   Because some of the fountain water at WDW is aweful


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I drink alot of water...does the water taste good from the fountains in DL/CA?   Because some of the fountain water at WDW is aweful



I don't drink the water from any fountain.  I don't want to know. . .I usually buy bottled.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I drink alot of water...does the water taste good from the fountains in DL/CA?   Because some of the fountain water at WDW is aweful



It is at Disneyland too because it is warm.  And you figure that the water flows down to Southern California through aqueducts for over 400 miles.  No matter how much they process it it still has an awful sort of taste.  I know that if you go to the diaper changing first aid place on Main Street it's cold and tastes better and the water at Rancho Del Zocolo is good too.  If you go to a full service place you have to ask for water and the iced water is good.  Usually people bring in water that they have in their back packs.  And I actually can justify buying water for $2.85 because I want cold water.  I have considered freezing water at home and taking it in an ice chest but I don't want to carry a back pack full of water at Disneyland.  And I would never ask my hubby to either.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks , I have tried a new vitamin enhanced Dasani water I really like...I will try to find some of this for the hotel room and ice it down and avoid the water fountains...Im sure it wont be crazy hot in Oct at DL ....like WDW was last Sept.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks , I have tried a new vitamin enhanced Dasani water I really like...I will try to find some of this for the hotel room and ice it down and avoid the water fountains...Im sure it wont be crazy hot in Oct at DL ....like WDW was last Sept.



Not like WDW but it can be hot there in October.  We don't have much of a true autumn here.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

Is anyone watching "So You Think You Can Dance"  Tonight?  These kids are so good ....a bunch of friends and I from my hometown use to go out dacing every Wendsday Night...we has so much fun...I miss it .....my wife doesnt like dancing much and they dont have her work Christmas parties anymore (on post.) .. so we never go cuz there isnt much of any place to go around here..


----------



## kaoden39

We don't usually dance at hubby's Christmas party and that is about our only cnance.  We live in a good size town but we don't do the clubs anymore.  But I told Scotty that when we will be going to the House of Blues in Downtown Disney while we are there.  This trip we are doing so many things we don't normally do because the kids are staying home with Grandma.  Do I feel guilty leaving kids 12, 14 and 15 home?  No Way!

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We don't usually dance at hubby's Christmas party and that is about our only cnance.  We live in a good size town but we don't do the clubs anymore.  But I told Scotty that when we will be going to the House of Blues in Downtown Disney while we are there.  This trip we are doing so many things we don't normally do because the kids are staying home with Grandma.  Do I feel guilty leaving kids 12, 14 and 15 home?  No Way!
> 
> Michele


 Good for you    Go for it.  I really want to go to House of Blues and If there alot of people dancing I might just have to blend in


----------



## kaoden39

There are so many places in Downtown Disney and at each of the hotels.  And I am anxious to visit Anaheim Garden Walk.  We always have fun there but this year we can be grown ups.  The Uva Bar in DTD is cool because it is outside so if the weather is nice it can be a nice place to visit.  And also when the weather is nice I have noticed that they have bands playing in DTD too.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> There are so many places in Downtown Disney and at each of the hotels.  And I am anxious to visit Anaheim Garden Walk.  We always have fun there but this year we can be grown ups.  The Uva Bar in DTD is cool because it is outside so if the weather is nice it can be a nice place to visit.  And also when the weather is nice I have noticed that they have bands playing in DTD too.
> 
> Michele



Awesome...I like the outside bands....In my hometown they use to have "picnic at the park"....It was downtown on the square with a small park in the middle with a huge water fountain and different live bands every Week...I think on a Tuesday at lunch time. Downtown was the Historic Distric


I really want to go to the Garden Walk ..they have alot of good places to eat.


----------



## Master Mason

kaoden39 said:


> It is at Disneyland too because it is warm.  And you figure that the water flows down to Southern California through aqueducts for over 400 miles.  No matter how much they process it it still has an awful sort of taste.  I know that if you go to the diaper changing first aid place on Main Street it's cold and tastes better and the water at Rancho Del Zocolo is good too.  If you go to a full service place you have to ask for water and the iced water is good.  Usually people bring in water that they have in their back packs.  And I actually can justify buying water for $2.85 because I want cold water.  I have considered freezing water at home and taking it in an ice chest but I don't want to carry a back pack full of water at Disneyland.  And I would never ask my hubby to either.
> 
> Michele




You can get a glass of Ice water for free at any of the food places, well the Bengal BBQ just gives you a cup of ice and sends you to the fountain.  What I do is carry those little packets of sugar free lemonade, and put them in the cup of ice water.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> You can get a glass of Ice water for free at any of the food places, well the Bengal BBQ just gives you a cup of ice and sends you to the fountain.  What I do is carry those little packets of sugar free lemonade, and put them in the cup of ice water.



  Hi Greg, thanks for the tip. Did you get the email I forwarded to you about the pin signing?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Awesome...I like the outside bands....In my hometown they use to have "picnic at the park"....It was downtown on the square with a small park in the middle with a huge water fountain and different live bands every Week...I think on a Tuesday at lunch time. Downtown was the Historic Distric
> 
> 
> I really want to go to the Garden Walk ..they have alot of good places to eat.



They do that in Fairfield and in Suisun our sister city.  I think that it can be a nice way to spend a warm evening.  But our climate is not the norm we will have like 3-5 hot days and then we have 3-5 cool days because of the proximity to the bay.

Michele


----------



## kaoden39

Master Mason said:


> You can get a glass of Ice water for free at any of the food places, well the Bengal BBQ just gives you a cup of ice and sends you to the fountain.  What I do is carry those little packets of sugar free lemonade, and put them in the cup of ice water.



You know that is a great idea.  It sure improves the taste of the water.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> They do that in Fairfield and in Suisun our sister city.  I think that it can be a nice way to spend a warm evening.  But our climate is not the norm we will have like 3-5 hot days and then we have 3-5 cool days because of the proximity to the bay.
> 
> Michele


 That would be nice weather...It is just plain hot here ...but atleast the humidity is low right now and we dont have those fires or mudslides Ive seen on the news the last couple years.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> That would be nice weather...It is just plain hot here ...but atleast the humidity is low right now and we dont have those fires or mudslides Ive seen on the news the last couple years.



People just haven't gotten the clue that it is never to build a house on the side of a hill in California.  And yes we have our share of wildfires in California but it's because we have really good rain years and things get all plush and green and then during the summer and the seasons change and the green things turn brown they become timber.  Then the next year when it rains the mudslides.  Life in California.

Michele


----------



## kaoden39

Well it's time to go watch TV with my Hubby.  Goodnight!

Michele


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg, thanks for the tip. Did you get the email I forwarded to you about the pin signing?



Yes I did, I read all the rules etc about getting the bands.  I'll do my best to get you one, but I'm not calling all the shots this trip so I can't say 100%.

And speaking of bengal BBQ, that must be on your list of things to try, there in nothing comparable at WDW.  Get the bacon wrapped asperagus and then the meat one of your choice, perfect afternoon snack.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Yes I did, I read all the rules etc about getting the bands.  I'll do my best to get you one, but I'm not calling all the shots this trip so I can't say 100%.
> 
> And speaking of bengal BBQ, that must be on your list of things to try, there in nothing comparable at WDW.  Get the bacon wrapped asperagus and then the meat one of your choice, perfect afternoon snack.



  That sounds great I'll be gratefull if you can   ..I    really like asperagus and all types of veggies which goes great with ribs...and maybe some fermented wheat and hopps...lol     Flame Tree  BBQ is great at WDW it was really hot though last SEPT.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well it's time to go watch TV with my Hubby.  Goodnight!
> 
> Michele



Goodnight.  "So You Think You Can Dance" was great tonight


  its almost 1 am here... time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> That sounds great I'll be gratefull if you can   ..I    really like asperagus and all types of veggies which goes great with ribs...and maybe some fermented wheat and hopps...lol     Flame Tree  BBQ is great at WDW it was really hot though last SEPT.


Bengal is in DL so if you need some fermented hops to go with it you'll have to carry it accross the esplinade.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Bengal is in DL so if you need some fermented hops to go with it you'll have to carry it accross the esplinade.



Lol. . .I have been trying to splain that there is no place to drink inside DL. . .its like MK in that sense. . .lol.

Love Bengal Barbeque. . .one of the better snack places inside the two parks. . .


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Master Mason said:


> Bengal is in DL so if you need some fermented hops to go with it you'll have to carry it accross the esplinade.


 
Somehow I think that would be frowned on in California!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Somehow I think that would be frowned on in California!



No, you carry the barbeque to DCA and stop at the beer booth at paradise pier. . .that works. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey, where is everyone today?  I mean, its 9:30 here on the LEFT coast and just wondered if ya'll are working hard today or not. . .


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, where is everyone today?  I mean, its 9:30 here on the LEFT coast and just wondered if ya'll are working hard today or not. . .



Good Morning!


----------



## toocherie

yep--working hard.

the boys are MIA . . . . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone, Ive been really busy working today and will be MIA for the most part the rest of the week and weekend.except at night time..Im going out of town and will have limited Internet access...I will pop in from time to time...feel free to carry on to keep this party going.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone, Ive been really busy working today and will be MIA for the most part the rest of the week and weekend.except at night time..Im going out of town and will have limited Internet access...I will pop in from time to time...feel free to carry on to keep this party going.....lol



I gotta work for the next 4 nights. . .but I will do my best to keep the party rolling along. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I gotta work for the next 4 nights. . .but I will do my best to keep the party rolling along. . .




Thanks I will be here more at night than in the day...Im heading to Louisville shortly about an hours drive with the heavy traffic.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks I will be here more at night than in the day...Im heading to Louisville shortly about an hours drive with the heavy traffic.



Just tell the boys I said Hi. . .we will catch up in a few. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Just tell the boys I said Hi. . .we will catch up in a few. . .



I will,  see you later


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

subbing, i did not see this before in your siggy, i will try and read it tomorrow...what page do you talk about the pins?


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> subbing, i did not see this before in your siggy, i will try and read it tomorrow...what page do you talk about the pins?



 The last 4 pages...good too see you here Dan


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone Im back from Louisville.


----------



## kaoden39

Hello I am around for a little while.  My hubby is out on his bicycle ride.  He usually will ride anywhere from 40 to 50 miles on Thursday nights when he is off.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hello I am around for a little while.  My hubby is out on his bicycle ride.  He usually will ride anywhere from 40 to 50 miles on Thursday nights when he is off.
> 
> Michele



Good Exercise...I use to ride one every day along time ago....we were suppose to get some rain tonight and it just dreid up before it got here cause the humidity is so low.


----------



## kaoden39

Good thing there is no rain.  There is so much bad weather out your way.  And in turn California is on fire.  Summer status quo.  Yes it is great exercise he has lost eighty pounds riding his bike.  He rode in a 100 mile ride recently.  I am very proud of him.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Good thing there is no rain.  There is so much bad weather out your way.  And in turn California is on fire.  Summer status quo.  Yes it is great exercise he has lost eighty pounds riding his bike.  He rode in a 100 mile ride recently.  I am very proud of him.
> 
> Michele



Wow that great for him...I dont think I rode that far at any one time....I just rode to get from here to there...I might get my old bike out an put some new tires on it and start up riding again the way gas prises are...it did go down alittle  its now 3.85/gal here.  4.15 in Louisville


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Wow that great for him...I dont think I rode that far at any one time....I just rode to get from here to there...I might get my old bike out an put some new tires on it and start up riding again the way gas prises are...it did go down alittle  its now 3.85/gal here.  4.15 in Louisville



$4.51 at the the gas station around the corner.  Scotty rides his bike to work he started in 2005 because he cares about the enviroment and he saw where the gas prices were going.  He was on MSNBC twice and on the Today show in 2005 and there was an AP article about him.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> $4.51 at the the gas station around the corner.  Scotty rides his bike to work he started in 2005 because he cares about the enviroment and he saw where the gas prices were going.  He was on MSNBC twice and on the Today show in 2005 and there was an AP article about him.
> 
> Michele



Oh a celebraty...   Thats great.....I have my own Antiques small business so I have to drive. Lots of heavy lifting off my truck


----------



## kaoden39

A truck with these gas prices no thank you.  I figure it is worth getting a new Dodge to get $2.99 gas for 3 years.  Well goodnight.  My hubby is home and someone hit him with their side mirror so I am going to try and sooth his anger.  I am so afraind that one these idiots is going to hit him and hurt him bad.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> A truck with these gas prices no thank you.  I figure it is worth getting a new Dodge to get $2.99 gas for 3 years.  Well goodnight.  My hubby is home and someone hit him with their side mirror so I am going to try and sooth his anger.  I am so afraind that one these idiots is going to hit him and hurt him bad.
> 
> Michele



Goodnite...I hope he is ok


----------



## kaoden39

Thanks he is in the shower right now.  He is more mad than hurt.  Thank God.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks he is in the shower right now.  He is more mad than hurt.  Thank God.



Very Good...have a good night.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> we had a small earthquake a month or so ago like a 4.8 or something ...first one in forever that I can remember...it happened about 5:20 am and woke us up ....they said we had a couple aftershocks throughout the day but I didnt notice them


that was the quack that we felt up here when We were in the hospital the day after Parker was born...we were on the 7th floor and it was swaying really good.


----------



## Master Mason

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> that was the quack that we felt up here when We were in the hospital the day after Parker was born...we were on the 7th floor and it was swaying really good.



You must really be a donald fan if your feeling "Quacks" 

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Master Mason said:


> You must really be a donald fan if your feeling "Quacks"
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


i have disclaimers on my TR that i can not spell, but that is a good catch, i appreciate a good one like that.


----------



## Master Mason

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i have disclaimers on my TR that i can not spell, but that is a good catch, i appreciate a good one like that.



No worries, I am a terrible speller as well, so I feel your pain.
I almost never point them out, because I am so bad at it myself, but that one was funny I thought.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> You must really be a donald fan if your feeling "Quacks"
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.



  good  catch Greg.....I did a double take on the quack  myself  .... Dan we dont pull any punches on this thread...


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello everyone....Its Friday!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hello everyone....Its Friday!!!



Good Morning!  Just getting home from work. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good Morning!  Just getting home from work. . .



 Hi, did you have a good uneventful night?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, did you have a good uneventful night?



Nope, it was a very eventful night.  I don't really like eventful nights but it is Friday the 13th. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, it was a very eventful night.  I don't really like eventful nights but it is Friday the 13th. . .



OMG why did you have to tell me...  I completely forgot about it being Fri. the 13th


Oh did you work in the Emergency room Last night? I dont think I asked where in the hospital you work.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> OMG why did you have to tell me...  I completely forgot about it being Fri. the 13th
> 
> 
> Oh did you work in the Emergency room Last night? I dont think I asked where in the hospital you work.



I work in the ICU step-down unit. . .Don't do emergency. . .not if I can help it. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I work in the ICU step-down unit. . .Don't do emergency. . .not if I can help it. . .



Good to know...whats your plans for your weekend?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Good to know...whats your plans for your weekend?



Well, I work this weekend so my weekend is Monday and Tuesday. . .not sure what I will do. . .probably rest.  What about you?  you and the guys getting together this weekend?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I work this weekend so my weekend is Monday and Tuesday. . .not sure what I will do. . .probably rest.



I will go spend the weekend with my dad in Bowling Green. Donald also lives there so I will say hello while there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I will go spend the weekend with my dad in Bowling Green. Donald also lives there so I will say hello while there.



Cool. . .good time to get caught up on vaca plans. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

By the way, I really hate the lull when there is nothing to plan. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> By the way, I really hate the lull when there is nothing to plan. . .



 Yea I know what you mean...we still have yet to get the rooms...just waiting on a good deal...the longer you wait the better the deal cause we are going off peek season. We will makee a PS meal sixty days out. Till then we will party on...thats why I started this in the just for fun Disboard...so I dont get in trouble for being


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yea I know what you mean...we still have yet to get the rooms...just waiting on a good deal...the longer you wait the better the deal cause we are going off peek season. We will makee a PS meal sixty days out. Till then we will party on...thats why I started this in the just for fun Disboard...so I dont get in trouble for being



I hear ya. . .if you make only one PS, make it Blue Bayou. . .and make it an early lunch (11:30 is the first seating I believe. . .)  You are very nearly guaranteed dockside seating and that is awesome. . .Also, Napa Rose at the Grand Californian is a great place for a meal.  Very good food, fine dining all the way, yet it is at Disney so not necessary to "dress up" for it.  ESPN, like at WDW, does not take PS ressies so its first come first served. . .Never sat anywhere but at the Bar at HOB. . .Hopefully, it won't be too hot in October (though in So. Cal. it is hard to tell. . .october can be horrible) and we can go have drinks at the UVA bar in Downtown Disney. . .nice atmosphere. . .

Just a few things for ya. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear ya. . .if you make only one PS, make it Blue Bayou. . .and make it an early lunch (11:30 is the first seating I believe. . .)  You are very nearly guaranteed dockside seating and that is awesome. . .Also, Napa Rose at the Grand Californian is a great place for a meal.  Very good food, fine dining all the way, yet it is at Disney so not necessary to "dress up" for it.  ESPN, like at WDW, does not take PS ressies so its first come first served. . .Never sat anywhere but at the Bar at HOB. . .Hopefully, it won't be too hot in October (though in So. Cal. it is hard to tell. . .october can be horrible) and we can go have drinks at the UVA bar in Downtown Disney. . .nice atmosphere. . .
> 
> Just a few things for ya. . .



Sounds great...Im a go with the flow kinda guy but I wont eat battered fried foods or drink cocktails out in the heat ...it makes me 

 Im good with just about anything else Disney has to offer.

I want to check out everything you mentioned. 

 go to www.espnzone.com and sign up for a mvp card and you get free points to play in the arcade  ... I know we are going there for this. DL is much better than WDW for this I herd.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Master Mason said:


> No worries, I am a terrible speller as well, so I feel your pain.
> I almost never point them out, because I am so bad at it myself, but that one was funny I thought.


 


Bloodhound said:


> good catch Greg.....I did a double take on the quack myself .... Dan we dont pull any punches on this thread...


that was a good one to call me one, Tat on my TR always busted my chops for spelling...so i am used to it.

but yours was actually funny.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear ya. . .if you make only one PS, make it Blue Bayou. . .and make it an early lunch (11:30 is the first seating I believe. . .)  You are very nearly guaranteed dockside seating and that is awesome. . .


That's the plan, Darcy.  Our next get together with all 4 of us will be July 5, at the annual campout at Goofy's.  I just worked it out to have Sunday, July 6 off.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> That's the plan, Darcy.  Our next get together with all 4 of us will be July 5, at the annual campout at Goofy's.  I just worked it out to have Sunday, July 6 off.


 

Yes ....the Camp out will be great...I will just take the day off since Im my own boss....lol


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for the reminder!  I meant to sign DH and DS up for ESPN points too!  I just did it.  We are leaving in 14 days, so hopefully we'll get their cards in time.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I meant to sign DH and DS up for ESPN points too!  I just did it.  We are leaving in 14 days, so hopefully we'll get their cards in time.  Have a great weekend!



Wooo cuting it close are you  I hope you have a good trip...let me know how you like the ESPN Zone arcade.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey Donald here is a tip for the tickets : Many people like using getawaytoday.com for both tickets and even pre-paid character meal vouchers. Use the code "podcast" to get $10.


----------



## Bloodhound

hello  Hello  HELLO....is anybody out there


Mickey of our 4 big guys group and I got together tonite for some beer and wings and more beer. He was heading out for Kareoke.... meeting with Goofy over in Bardstown Ky.    Ive been before ...its small, smoke filled and has poor ventalation ....I will pass this time around as usual to hang out here with you all.


----------



## toocherie

Bloodhound said:


> Hey Donald here is a tip for the tickets : Many people like using getawaytoday.com for both tickets and even pre-paid character meal vouchers. Use the code "podcast" to get $10.



just clarifying--the use of the code is to get the service fee of $10 waived.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> hello  Hello  HELLO....is anybody out there



Hello!  I am here for a little while.  And totally disgusted filled up my minivan $85.00 and it wasn't empty.  Took in our laptop which is apparently DOA I was told it was the motherboard.  So we are getting a new laptop.  Less money for trip but that's OK.  I will figure this out.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

toocherie said:


> just clarifying--the use of the code is to get the service fee of $10 waived.



Thanks....I copied that from another post.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hello!  I am here for a little while.  And totally disgusted filled up my minivan $85.00 and it wasn't empty.  Took in our laptop which is apparently DOA I was told it was the motherboard.  So we are getting a new laptop.  Less money for trip but that's OK.  I will figure this out.
> 
> Michele



Hi , sorry about your computer problem  but shopping for a new one will be so much better to add the features you really want.....How old was the one that died?


----------



## kaoden39

Less than 2 years old.  I let it heat up.  I did it without realizing what I had done.  I have a friend that can replace the motherboard and it won't cost much for the motherboard so we won't lose things like my IPOD songs.  I don't want to have to dump everything I have already paid for to load new stuff.  I won't be thwarted.  We are getting a DELL inspiron 1700.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Less than 2 years old.  I let it heat up.  I did it without realizing what I had done.  I have a friend that can replace the motherboard and it won't cost much for the motherboard so we won't lose things like my IPOD songs.  I don't want to have to dump everything I have already paid for to load new stuff.  I won't be thwarted.  We are getting a DELL inspiron 1700.
> 
> Michele


I have an old Gateway...its so obsolete I just dont use it anymore cause the built in battery wont charge anymore...Ive never replaced it just because I use my Dell PC all the time anyway. Its about 2 years old.


----------



## kaoden39

We have a 4 or 5 year old Compaq desktop.  And the laptop is also a Compaq it is a Presario.  The desktop has been a champ so I figured that the laptop would be good.  It was user error on it but it would freeze and my hubby had problems with loading a few newer programs.

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We have a 4 or 5 year old Compaq desktop.  And the laptop is also a Compaq it is a Presario.  The desktop has been a champ so I figured that the laptop would be good.  It was user error on it but it would freeze and my hubby had problems with loading a few newer programs.
> 
> Michele


 We had problems with our old Compaq it was much older...the kids still play games on it. 

  Does a virus cause them to freeze?


----------



## kaoden39

Oh no we are virus free.  We have a very good norton anti virus program.  I wouldn't go online without it.  Thankfully we bought a norton that works on 3 computers and we still have one left for the new laptop.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no we are virus free.  We have a very good norton anti virus program.  I wouldn't go online without it.  Thankfully we bought a norton that works on 3 computers and we still have one left for the new laptop.


awesome....my dell pc freezes sometimes  when I click on a link and it tries to open a new window,,,I dont know what the problem is so I just cut and paste the link into the window I have open.


----------



## kaoden39

One other benefit to getting the new DELL it has a blueray.  And I wanted a blueray.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> One other benefit to getting the new DELL it has a blueray.  And I wanted a blueray.



Blueray is cool...I havnt tested one out for myself yet.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello everyone.


----------



## stagemomx3

Bloodhound said:


> Hello everyone.



Hello.


----------



## kaoden39

Good Evening!  Got the laptop.  So far Windows Vista not really user friendly but I bought "Windows Vista For Dummies" today.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Good Evening!  Got the laptop.  So far Windows Vista not really user friendly but I bought "Windows Vista For Dummies" today.



  woo hoo...great you will have lots of fun working out the kinks and playing with your new toy.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> woo hoo...great you will have lots of fun working out the kinks and playing with your new toy.



From your lips to Gods ears.  My hubby Scotty had problems getting it to recognize our wireless system.  And when I tried to load a program today I had problems so I called support at Cisco Systems and let it suffice to say I will not be buying anything else from Cisco Systems if I can help it.  The jerk had the nerve to tell me maybe I should wait for my husband to get home to do anything on the computer.  I was not a happy camper.   Needless to say I all but told him exactly what I thought but I figured I needed his help so I bit my tongue.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears.  My hubby Scotty had problems getting it to recognize our wireless system.  And when I tried to load a program today I had problems so I called support at Cisco Systems and let it suffice to say I will not be buying anything else from Cisco Systems if I can help it.  The jerk had the nerve to tell me maybe I should wait for my husband to get home to do anything on the computer.  I was not a happy camper.   Needless to say I all but told him exactly what I thought but I figured I needed his help so I bit my tongue.




can you return the lap top? or maybe  you want to work out the problems


 I know my sister spent all day hooking up a router...she finally found the problem by looking online an reading a blog on that partiqular product an someone told her which box's to click an unclick in  internet properties...but this is probably a completely different sistuation Im sure    I dont know anything that could help ...sorry


----------



## kaoden39

Oh that's alright Scotty finally got it to work after messing with it.  Thank you though.  I was just so frustrated at the chauvanistic attitude that the support staff had at Cisco Systems.  I have been always been very independant and to have someone to have that kind of attitude was very irritating.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that's alright Scotty finally got it to work after messing with it.  Thank you though.  I was just so frustrated at the chauvanistic attitude that the support staff had at Cisco Systems.  I have been always been very independant and to have someone to have that kind of attitude was very irritating.



I understand your anger ...my wife knows much more about this computer than me. I think Insight Broadband did her the same way. I fiqure out some of the problems by just simply doing a system restore...but that is short term fix Im sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I understand your anger ...my wife knows much more about this computer than me. I think Insight Broadband did her the same way. I fiqure out some of the problems by just simply doing a system restore...but that is short term fix Im sure.



Yeah system restore can be a Windows XP users best friend.  I know it well.  I am going to read the new Vista Dummies book from cover to cover.  Not as much fun as a Dean Koontz book on a camping trip but I have to read it.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah system restore can be a Windows XP users best friend.  I know it well.  I am going to read the new Vista Dummies book from cover to cover.  Not as much fun as a Dean Koontz book on a camping trip but I have to read it.



 too funny ...and the Koonyz book are very popular...I dont know about the vista at all...I hvnt been looking at any new toys except a new Disney Trip Camera....Im trying to pay off both my CC's before my trip...At the rate Im going its not gonna happen....so I signed up for a Disney VISA acouple weeks back....


----------



## kaoden39

Goodnight.  Get good rest.


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Fathers Day Greg and Dan. and all others from the families posting.Thanks for joining in on our trip planning.


----------



## kaoden39

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay Vista Newbies. . .when I got my laptop, I spent 3 hrs on Microsoft Tech support trying to get my "stull" to work.   WAYYYYYY worth it as they will give you a "patch" that will make all your old softare work. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Thank you Nurse Darcy.  I am actually excited to try out all of the features that Vista offers.  It seems user friendly as far use of it goes.  We had problems getting it to recognize our router but now that we are online and did all of the updates it is smooth sailing.  

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Happy Fathers Day!



Thanks, We just back from Beef Obrady's Fathers Day feast...where mom brings the kids and dad  and dad eats free.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks, We just back from Beef Obrady's Fathers Day feast...where mom brings the kids and dad  and dad eats free.




Well that's nice then Mom doesn't have to cook.  I on the other hand am making a special dessert and Tequilla Chicken for Scotty.  I spoil him.  Poor thing had to work today but he got Mothers Day off.  One of our teenage daughters cooked dinner on Mothers Day.  We are in budget mode because I want to be able to do what I want at Disneyland!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well that's nice then Mom doesn't have to cook.  I on the other hand am making a special dessert and Tequilla Chicken for Scotty.  I spoil him.  Poor thing had to work today but he got Mothers Day off.  One of our teenage daughters cooked dinner on Mothers Day.  We are in budget mode because I want to be able to do what I want at Disneyland!



I understand the budget mode for sure... the meal was only 20.00 including the 5.00 tip. we drank Ice Water with lemon. No beer special so I didnt partake.
we were going to fire up the grill ... its  just too hot and we had to go to town anyway so...I remembered dads eat free day at my fav sports bar resturaunt..a brand new place in town.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I understand the budget mode for sure... the meal was only 20.00 including the 5.00 tip. we drank Ice Water with lemon. No beer special so I didnt partake.
> we were going to fire up the grill ... its  just too hot and we had to go to town anyway so...I remembered dads eat free day at my fav sports bar resturaunt..a brand new place in town.



That's not bad for your dinner.  I understand it being too hot to grill.  We need a new barbeque and I don't want to spend the money on the type we want.  I figure I am spending so much money on gas that I just am amazed at how much we are spending on it.  Argh::cop:


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> That's not bad for your dinner.  I understand it being too hot to grill.  We need a new barbeque and I don't want to spend the money on the type we want.  I figure I am spending so much money on gas that I just am amazed at how much we are spending on it.  Argh::cop:


 Yup gas went up 10cent here this week and I normally work very hard on Sunday but since its fathers day I took off...I can do it since I have my own business but If I dont work I dont make money. No vaction or sick days when you work for yourself...Im lucky my wife has good health insurance for the family working at Fort Knox.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Yup gas went up 10cent here this week and I normally work very hard on Sunday but since its fathers day I took off...I can do it since I have my own business but If I dont work I dont make money. No vaction or sick days when you work for yourself...Im lucky my wife has good health insurance for the family working at Fort Knox.



We are real lucky when it comes to healthcare.  Over all last year I spent more than 6 months in the hospital last year.  About 2 months of that was in ICU.  We ended up spending $250 per stay.  And that includes the cost of surgery and everything.  We are very lucky.  I thank God Scotty doesn't commute out of town the cost of the gas would be terrible.  My next door neighbor commutes around 80 miles round trip in either her Jaguar or her Toyota truck and the price is tearing her up.  And she is getting ready to go on a cross country driving trip the northern route going and the southern route home.  She is going to be paying a lot of money out on gas.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We are real lucky when it comes to healthcare.  Over all last year I spent more than 6 months in the hospital last year.  About 2 months of that was in ICU.  We ended up spending $250 per stay.  And that includes the cost of surgery and everything.  We are very lucky.  I thank God Scotty doesn't commute out of town the cost of the gas would be terrible.  My next door neighbor commutes around 80 miles round trip in either her Jaguar or her Toyota truck and the price is tearing her up.  And she is getting ready to go on a cross country driving trip the northern route going and the southern route home.  She is going to be paying a lot of money out on gas.



Weve been lucky and not had any hospital stays and would be broke if we did.
Blue Cross and Blue Sheild prices keep going up and coverage goes down each year...she has alot of Doc. Appts but I dont except for the combined massage therapist/chiropractor visits for all my heavy lifting.
  Yes I have to do alot of Driving for my work I go to Louisville (45 miles oneway)or Bowling Green (80 miles oneway)twice  a week and Elisabethtown (15 miles oneway) every other day driving aprox. 500 miles per week....It adds up so I feel her gas pump pain severely.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Weve been lucky and not had any hospital stays and would be broke if we did.
> Blue Cross and Blue Sheild prices keep going up and coverage goes down each year...she has alot of Doc. Appts but I dont except for the combined massage therapist/chiropractor visits for all my heavy lifting.
> Yes I have to do alot of Driving for my work I go to Louisville (45 miles oneway)or Bowling Green (80 miles oneway)twice  a week and Elisabethtown (15 miles oneway) every other day driving aprox. 500 miles per week....It adds up so I feel her gas pump pain severely.



Oh I can feel your pain for the gas prices.  They were saying the national average is $4.08 now.  I figure we will be close or at $5.00 a gallon by the 4th of July here in California.  We are driving down in September to Disneyland.  We live about 450 miles away, and we are also going to drive over to Beverly Hills to see my other man Richard Simmons.  We are renting a car that gets better mileage than my minivan.  Scotty sees a physical therapist for his back because of work.  I have gone from seeing the DR's once a week since September to not unless I absolutely have to.  We pay $20 to visit the DR and $10 a month per prescription.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh I can feel your pain for the gas prices.  They were saying the national average is $4.08 now.  I figure we will be close or at $5.00 a gallon by the 4th of July here in California.  We are driving down in September to Disneyland.  We live about 450 miles away, and we are also going to drive over to Beverly Hills to see my other man Richard Simmons.  We are renting a car that gets better mileage than my minivan.  Scotty sees a physical therapist for his back because of work.  I have gone from seeing the DR's once a week since September to not unless I absolutely have to.  We pay $20 to visit the DR and $10 a month per prescription.


  My wife has several meds and its $250 a mont with her copay...mine is $5 a month for mild diabeties and go to dDr. once every 3 months for it...plus $20copay for the massage/chriopractor  every 3 weeks she goes aswell plus what the 2 kids have for there ADHD 7 allergies Astma...it all adds up plus out 2 new vehicals and bought this ranch style brick house 5 years ago.
It all adds up.


----------



## kaoden39

Yeah it does.  Children can be so expensive and our kids range from 12 to 15 so I am having highschool expenses too.  I feel your pain.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah it does.  Children can be so expensive and our kids range from 12 to 15 so I am having highschool expenses too.  I feel your pain.


My step son is 12 and step daughter is 17.. and step daughter 25 with a newborn (5 weeks old) and(first grad child) we visit often she is in Louisville as well as my daughter(24) and sister+3 are in Louisville and my dad and Brother are in Bowling Green.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is my grand baby at 4 hours old


----------



## Bloodhound

This is my main little man Justin


----------



## toocherie

Bloodhound said:


> This is my main little man Justin



What a couple of cute grandkids you have!


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Here is my grand baby at 4 hours old



How beautiful!


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> This is my main little man Justin



He's so cute.  I better not see any grandkids for at least 10 years.


----------



## Bloodhound

toocherie said:


> What a couple of cute grandkids you have!



The first one is My granchild.....and the second is technically my nephew

They are both  great kids and I need some newer pics of each of them...I bought a new camera Sat. and after I figure it out I will post more...thanks


Thanks Kaoden39.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> The first one is My granchild.....and the second is technically my nephew
> 
> They are bothare great kids I need some newer pics of each of them...I bought a new camera Sat. and after I figure it out I will post more...thanks



I'm bad the majority of pictures I take with my phone.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I'm bad the majority of pictures I take with my phone.



can you upload your phone pictures? I dont know how and I have a few recent picture of the baby on my phone...hopefully the camera will be easy...its a Kodak easy share...a small camera I can carry in my pocet for the DL parks.

 You will never beleve how I bought this camera and a 2GB SD card for .11 cents plus 110.00 dollers in Extra Care Bucks from CVS Drug Stores.     I  CVS....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

the Lakers won....Im sure all my new Cali. Friends are Happy...


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> can you upload your phone pictures? I dont know how and I have a few recent picture of the baby on my phone...hopefully the camera will be easy...its a Kodak easy share...a small camera I can carry in my pocet for the DL parks.
> 
> You will never beleve how I bought this camera and a 2GB SD card for .11 cents plus 110.00 dollers in Extra Care Bucks from CVS Drug Stores.     I  CVS....lol



You email the pictures to your self and then you upload them to your picture and then you go to www.tinypic.com and upload them.  Or you can upload them to photobucket.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> the Lakers won....Im sure all my new Cali. Friends are Happy...



Honestly I can't stand Koby Bryant so I was rooting for the Celtics.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Honestly I can't stand Koby Bryant so I was rooting for the Celtics.




 Me Too  .....   but Im more into local College Basketball.


----------



## kaoden39

I am more of a baseball fan.  Or I was when Dennis Eckersly was playing.


----------



## Bloodhound

Time too get some sleep its 1AM here almost.


----------



## kaoden39

Goodnight get good sleep.  Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bloodhound, happy Father's Day!  Great pics of the grandbabies! and great score on the camera    I tried to email pics from my phone, but I didn't get them.  my DS said he found a website that will let you do it with a USB, so maybe I'll see if that works.


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Bloodhound, happy Father's Day!  Great pics of the grandbabies! and great score on the camera    I tried to email pics from my phone, but I didn't get them.  my DS said he found a website that will let you do it with a USB, so maybe I'll see if that works.



Thanks. The little boy is technically my nephew...let me know if the USB works with your phone and I may want one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Awe, what a beautiful granddaughter you have. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, what a beautiful granddaughter you have. . .



Thank you she is a sweetie.
...do you know how to get photos from your phone onto the computer?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thank you she is a sweetie.
> ...do you know how to get photos from your phone onto the computer?



for me, I have to download them to my t-mobile website, then download from there to my puter, then upload to photobucket. . .can't figure how to go from tmobile to photobucket directly. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> for me, I have to download them to my t-mobile website, then download from there to my puter, then upload to photobucket. . .can't figure how to go from tmobile to photobucket directly. . .



  Ic, I will try to figure it out on my sprint phone one day

 I have to find out if Sprint has service  in Cali...I think its nationwide...not sure?


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a picture of my step daughter (the new mommy) a couple years ago...she is 25 yo now.


----------



## Bloodhound

This is my sister and her family a couple years ago.


----------



## Bloodhound

My sister and I have talked about taking Justin to WDW in Dec. I just dont know if I can swing 2 trips in one year so close together?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> My sister and I have talked about taking Justin to WDW in Dec. I just dont know if I can swing 2 trips in one year so close together?


you just wanna come down when i am there to visit me.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> you just wanna come down when i am there to visit me.



That would make a good reason for sure to find away...lol

  Wheels are turning 

My sister and I have been talking about it for a couple months nothing definate.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, if there is a "consolation prize" I guess I would choose ICU.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, if there is a "consolation prize" I guess I would choose ICU.



please explain


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> That would make a good reason for sure to find away...lol
> 
> Wheels are turning
> 
> My sister and I have been talking about it for a couple months nothing definate.


let me know what you might be thinking about.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ic, I will try to figure it out on my sprint phone one day
> 
> I have to find out if Sprint has service  in Cali...I think its nationwide...not sure?



Yes Sprint has service in CA I have it.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yes Sprint has service in CA I have it.



Ok, thanks...thats good to know.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> let me know what you might be thinking about.



Will do. my sister and I still have more talking to do first, cause its been on the back burner awhile....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> please explain



I like ICU but prefer my cardiac stepdown unit. . .so I give it consolation status. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I like ICU but prefer my cardiac stepdown unit. . .so I give it consolation status. . .



ok...thanks.

When  is the last time you went to DL/CA at in Oct ?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> ok...thanks.
> 
> When  is the last time you went to DL/CA at in Oct ?



Last October


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> I like ICU but prefer my cardiac stepdown unit. . .so I give it consolation status. . .



You know I understand completely but it is more on the patient side.  I was in ICU almost 2 months last year.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Last October




Did you go to Mickey's ToT Party?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Did you go to Mickey's ToT Party?



No, I didn't go. . .But I go to the parks nearly every month.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> You know I understand completely but it is more on the patient side.  I was in ICU almost 2 months last year.



Sorry you spent time in ICU. . .hopefully everything is better now. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No, I didn't go. . .But I go to the parks nearly every month.


 Thats awesome to be able to go that often.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thats awesome to be able to go that often.



Well, remember, I used to live 20 minutes away. . .we would use the parks like a "park". . .go, ride a ride or two to pass time, and then back to reality. . .now I am 4.5 hrs away so don't go quite so often. . .


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry you spent time in ICU. . .hopefully everything is better now. . .



Yes thank you.  I believe that the nurses are so important to the recovery of the patients.  All in all that hospital stay I was in for five months and one week.  So I learned to truly appreciate the nursing staff.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> Yes thank you.  I believe that the nurses are so important to the recovery of the patients.  All in all that hospital stay I was in for five months and one week.  So I learned to truly appreciate the nursing staff.



Wow, long stay. . .

Oh, for your honeymoon trip. . .or any trip for that matter, I prefer the DLH over GCH. . .but that is just my thing. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, remember, I used to live 20 minutes away. . .we would use the parks like a "park". . .go, ride a ride or two to pass time, and then back to reality. . .now I am 4.5 hrs away so don't go quite so often. . .



Does your annual pass cover both DL and WDW? or do you have one for each?


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, long stay. . .
> 
> Oh, for your honeymoon trip. . .or any trip for that matter, I prefer the DLH over GCH. . .but that is just my thing. . .



That's the way we are leaning towards the DLH because we love it.  The reason we have been considering the GCH because we have never stayed there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> That's the way we are leaning towards the DLH because we love it.  The reason we have been considering the GCH because we have never stayed there.



Ah. . .think upscale Wilderness Lodge. . .


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah. . .think upscale Wilderness Lodge. . .



LOL!  But we've never been there either.  I just honestly don't beieve that it is $300 more than the DLH nicer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> LOL!  But we've never been there either.  I just honestly don't beieve that it is $300 more than the DLH nicer.



Got to agree with you there.  I LOVE the DLH. . .especially since they built out downtown disney. . .makes the stay that much more fun. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks I am out for the night. . .got to meet a friend. . .laters.


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Got to agree with you there.  I LOVE the DLH. . .especially since they built out downtown disney. . .makes the stay that much more fun. . .



I couldn't agree more.  The first time I stayed at the DLH was in 1983 before Disney even owned it and I fell in love then.  I was 21 and there was so many fun things to do, there was the coolest bar there at that time that was always a party going on.


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks I am out for the night. . .got to meet a friend. . .laters.



Have fun!


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks I am out for the night. . .got to meet a friend. . .laters.



Good Night.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good Morning everyone.

 N. Darcy I hope you had a good time with your friend last night.


Kaoden...looks like your set on staying at DLH?

Greg...Hope you have a great weekend trip to Club 33 an pin trading...thats this coming weekend?

Magicfor2...almost single digits now for your trip to see Mickey 

DonaldTDuck...thanks for posting pics of our motley crew...I am still looking for the one of all four of us together from breackfast with Donald

Hello to everyone else


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> N. Darcy I hope you had a good time with your friend last night.
> 
> 
> Kaoden...looks like your set on staying at DLH?
> 
> Greg...Hope you have a great weekend trip to Club 33 an pin trading...thats this coming weekend?
> 
> Magicfor2...almost single digits now for your trip to see Mickey
> 
> DonaldTDuck...thanks for posting pics of our motley crew...I am still looking for the one of all four of us together from breackfast with Donald
> 
> Hello to everyone else




Good morning. . .had a lot of fun last night. . .went to bed at 5 this morning so still a little bit tired.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning. . .had a lot of fun last night. . .went to bed at 5 this morning so still a little bit tired.



woow ...you did have a late night...were any slot machines involved?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> woow ...you did have a late night...were any slot machines involved?



Nope. . .I don't gamble, but I work nights so staying up late does not seem very wierd, and the friend I was with also works nights. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope. . .I don't gamble, but I work nights so staying up late does not seem very wierd, and the friend I was with also works nights. . .



Ok ...that makes since....I used to work nights...its been along while... before I started my business.


----------



## Bloodhound

A friend from another thread posted that southwest has a special web only deal  to WDW 
http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares3.html?src=e061708


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> A friend from another thread posted that southwest has a special web only deal  to WDW
> http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares3.html?src=e061708



Price for my trip hasn't changed. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Price for my trip hasn't changed. . .



So your going in Auguest ? Do you have seperate annual passes for WDW and DL/CA  or does one A pass take care of both?


----------



## stagemomx3

Wow I could fly to Orlando for cheaper than I could fly to California right now.  It's making me wonder if it might be cheaper for us to go to Disney World than Disneyland?  That just doesn't seem possible does it?


----------



## stagemomx3

OK I checked Southwest's prices and they don't have our dates yet, but they do have an amazing price for flights in October.  I hope those prices hold for December.


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> Wow I could fly to Orlando for cheaper than I could fly to California right now.  It's making me wonder if it might be cheaper for us to go to Disney World than Disneyland?  That just doesn't seem possible does it?



 I know crazy...have you checked flights from Airtrain/Frointer....from/to DL?


----------



## stagemomx3

Bloodhound said:


> I know crazy...have you checked flights from Airtrain/Frointer....from/to DL?



No I've only been watching Alaskan.  DH has enough flight miles for 3 tickets, so we only need 3 more, but I don't want us on different airlines.  What to do?


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> No I've only been watching Alaskan.  DH has enough flight miles for 3 tickets, so we only need 3 more, but I don't want us on different airlines.  What to do?



The fine print on the Southwest deal says you must purchase by June 23 for walt disney world.   It depends on how much you would save on Airtrain/frontier? if  I would consider flying seperate planes arriving about the same time.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

flight prices were what i was scared of, so that is why i bought mine right now on AirTran for 100 bucks one way for us in december, good thing i did to, because the same flight that we have on the way home is now, up to 250 for 1 person, that is 150 dollars in like 3 weeks.  the flight down is still the same price though.


----------



## Bloodhound

they flights on sat tues wen thur are always cheaper for some offpeak day reason...what I mean is check into  staying a day  longer or cutting back one day for a cheaper flight.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> they flights on sat tues wen thur are always cheaper for some offpeak day reason...what I mean is check into staying a day longer or cutting back one day for a cheaper flight.


yep, that is why i booked another day on the front of the trip, cost the same to fly so might as well add another one.


----------



## stagemomx3

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> yep, that is why i booked another day on the front of the trip, cost the same to fly so might as well add another one.



I always check the +/- one day airfare.  I think we could actually go to Disney World for cheaper than Disneyland, but we lose so much time in traveling that I'm not willing to switch right now.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> So your going in Auguest ? Do you have seperate annual passes for WDW and DL/CA  or does one A pass take care of both?



separate APs. . .and yes, I am going August 22 to 30. . .And I will go in December too. . .probably 8th to 15th. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> separate APs. . .and yes, I am going August 22 to 30. . .And I will go in December too. . .probably 8th to 15th. . .



 Thanks...I  want to go in Dec too but dont know if I can make it($$$)


----------



## Bloodhound

Goodnight Everyone.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks...I  want to go in Dec too but dont know if I can make it($$$)



I hear you on that one. . .but I work for vacation so I'll just put in overtime to pay for my trip. . .lol


----------



## Master Mason

You'll probably want to skip this place


----------



## stagemomx3

I'll be skipping the chicken gas thanks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> You'll probably want to skip this place



I'll remember this sign when I do my cross country road trip. . .NO CHICKEN GAS. . .LOL


----------



## Master Mason

lol  It was a service station up in Colusa which is way up north on the way to chico, we had to make a service break, they sold fried chicken inside, which actually smelled really good.  I thought the sign was too funny so I took a picture.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> lol  It was a service station up in Colusa which is way up north on the way to chico, we had to make a service break, they sold fried chicken inside, which actually smelled really good.  I thought the sign was too funny so I took a picture.



That pic was funny...we have a similar place her called Doges Chicken...they catter to the millitary crowd north of the base.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you on that one. . .but I work for vacation so I'll just put in overtime to pay for my trip. . .lol



I just got a new Disney Visa for our vacation and already rackin up the points....plus I have about 12000 points on MyPoints to get gift cards for some of the area resturants...and also signed up for the MVP rewards card for ESPN Zone for free points in the arcade upstairs.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Greg are you going to Club 33 this weekend?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg are you going to Club ## this weekend?



Sweetie. . .its Club 33. . .

I will be at DLR on the 27th through the 29th. . .taking LOTS of pics. . .anything particular you guys want in the pics. . .?


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg are you going to Club 33 this weekend?




Not this weekend, the kids couldn't get any reservations they were already full, so I guess I'll just have to go back another time.  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Not this weekend, the kids couldn't get any reservations they were already full, so I guess I'll just have to go back another time.  I hate it when that happens.



No you don't.  .  .its just another excuse to go back . . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Not this weekend, the kids couldn't get any reservations they were already full, so I guess I'll just have to go back another time.  I hate it when that happens.


  Are you going this weekend for the Pin Tradeing?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweetie. . .its Club 33. . .
> 
> I will be at DLR on the 27th through the 29th. . .taking LOTS of pics. . .anything particular you guys want in the pics. . .?



I would like to see pictures of the The Blue Bayoo with the POTC floating by, POTC, HM , especially mr toad...post them here if you want...and whatever else you like to share.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Are you going this weekend for the Pin Tradeing?



If I know Gregg, the Pin trading is an added bonus.  .the trip is the important part


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I would like to see pictures of the The Blue Bayoo with the POTC floating by, POTC, HM , especially mr toad...post them here if you want...and whatever else you like to share.



Okay, will do. . .gotta call now and make ressies for Blue Bayou. . .no issues there though.  .my son loves it. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, will do. . .gotta call now and make ressies for Blue Bayou. . .no issues there though.  .my son loves it. . .



Okay, will be at Blue Bayou on Saturday the 28th at 11:30 with my son. . .ressies all ready to go . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, will do. . .gotta call now and make ressies for Blue Bayou. . .no issues there though.  .my son loves it. . .



awesome...somebody said lunch time at around 11:30 is the least busy...but who knows ?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> awesome...somebody said lunch time at around 11:30 is the least busy...but who knows ?



I said it. . . .its the best time to try to get dockside seating. . .sweet. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I said it. . . .its the best time to try to get dockside seating. . .sweet. . .



Ok ..good you know then...lol ...  have a great trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok ..good you know then...lol ...  have a great trip.



Will do. . .and will take LOTS of pics for the October group. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Will do. . .and will take LOTS of pics for the October group. . .



Thanks...I will be back later tonight....time to get to work.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Are you going this weekend for the Pin Tradeing?



This just happened to be the first weekend since school let out that I could go.  So this was the weekend we picked.  The fact that they are releasing the new pins didn't even factor into it.  I will try and get you one though since I'll be there.

I am also taking a friend of mine that has not been down there since before DCA opened up and even then it was only for a couple of hours in the park.  So it should be a total blast, I love going with newbies.


----------



## kaoden39

When we went in 2002 it was the first time for me since the 1980's and boy was it a shock to me how much it had changed.  Now I refuse to wait more than every other year at most.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Master Mason said:


> This just happened to be the first weekend since school let out that I could go. So this was the weekend we picked. The fact that they are releasing the new pins didn't even factor into it. I will try and get you one though since I'll be there.
> 
> I am also taking a friend of mine that has not been down there since before DCA opened up and even then it was only for a couple of hours in the park. So it should be a total blast, I love going with newbies.


what kind of special pins are they releasing, any good donald ones


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> This just happened to be the first weekend since school let out that I could go.  So this was the weekend we picked.  The fact that they are releasing the new pins didn't even factor into it.  I will try and get you one though since I'll be there.
> 
> I am also taking a friend of mine that has not been down there since before DCA opened up and even then it was only for a couple of hours in the park.  So it should be a total blast, I love going with newbies.



Thank you very much Greg...I really appreciate it. If possible get 2...Dan wants one as well. I will pay you back in Oct.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Thank you very much Greg...I really appreciate it. If possible get 2...Dan wants one as well. I will pay you back in Oct.


or are those the donald pins you were talking about blood


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> or are those the donald pins you were talking about blood


Yes Dan...I am working on getting one for you my friend.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Thank you very much Greg...I really appreciate it. If possible get 2...Dan wants one as well. I will pay you back in Oct.



If I can get them No problem, they will let you get 2 with each wrist band and I'll have 3 people in my group.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Yes Dan...I am working on getting one for you my friend.


Time for a mini dance.
    

thanks blood, i think i missed a page of typing here...i was lost for a minute.

how is that december trip looking.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> If I can get them No problem, they will let you get 2 with each wrist band and I'll have 3 people in my group.



Thanks so much Greg.  Your the man!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> Time for a mini dance.
> 
> 
> thanks blood, i think i missed a page of typing here...i was lost for a minute.
> 
> how is that december trip looking.





My sister is out of town and I havnt talked to her lately...I will let you know.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Master Mason said:


> If I can get them No problem, they will let you get 2 with each wrist band and I'll have 3 people in my group.


get down with your bad self
 


Bloodhound said:


> Thanks so much Greg. Your the man!!!


he certainly is.
 


Bloodhound said:


> My sister is out of town and I havnt talked to her lately...I will let you know.


gotcha


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my friends. . . hope everyone is well.  Gregg, enjoy your trip this weekend.  I'll be there next weekend with my boy. . .

Nearly time for my sleep already. . .got home late today. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my friends. . . hope everyone is well.  Gregg, enjoy your trip this weekend.  I'll be there next weekend with my boy. . .
> 
> Nearly time for my sleep already. . .got home late today. . .



Hi, its noon thirty here..I went and had Mexicn last night not too mention a couple strong   $1.99 Margaritas


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, its noon thirty here..I went and had Mexicn last night not too mention a couple strong   $1.99 Margaritas



Sweet. . .I worked all night as usual. . .but now I am about 10 minutes from turning in. . .gotta get my beauty rest for work tonight. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .I worked all night as usual. . .but now I am about 10 minutes from turning in. . .gotta get my beauty rest for work tonight. . .



Ok...you have a good days sleep.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thanks. . .will catch up tomorrow. . .do we have a schedule yet for october?. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks. . .will catch up tomorrow. . .do we have a schedule yet for october?. . .lol



arrival Oct 24th Universal(us), 25 and 26th DL/CA 27th...either Knotts berry farm magic mountain an ocean beach( DTD day is my vote)(not sure) 28th MToT party. 29 and 30th SW and SD Z00


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> This just happened to be the first weekend since school let out that I could go.  So this was the weekend we picked.  The fact that they are releasing the new pins didn't even factor into it.  I will try and get you one though since I'll be there.
> 
> I am also taking a friend of mine that has not been down there since before DCA opened up and even then it was only for a couple of hours in the park.  So it should be a total blast, I love going with newbies.



We may be there this Sunday too.   Mr. CA's son wasn't able to go last Friday for his sisters birthday and he's having serious Disney withdrawals so he's trying to talk his dad into going this weekend.  Of course if it were up to me I'd be saying 'let's go!'  and I think between the two of us we may convince dad to go!  We went last Wed. for the AP preview of Toy Story Mania, I won the lottery they had for AP holders and we weren't going to go but we got up that morning and I convinced Mr. CA that we both should play hooky from work...got the kids together and went for the preview. It was so worth it...a very fun attraction! Everyone thought we were CRAZY, driving 1 hour each way on Wed. to turn around and drive back on Thurs for the birthday celebration.  I love spontaneity!  Being this close to a Disney park is very dangerous for a Disney addict like me though!  Looking forward to moving here permanently this fall.  

Hope you have a great time this weekend!  Toy Story Mania is now open and I heard that they have opened the House of Tomorrow at Innoventions.


----------



## Bloodhound

CoMickey said:


> Toy Story Mania is now open and I heard that they have opened the House of Tomorrow at Innoventions.



I will have to add those to my list for our Oct. Trip...thanks


----------



## CoMickey

Bloodhound said:


> I will have to add those to my list for our Oct. Trip...thanks



Yes, for sure!  Toy Story Mania is so much fun...I don't really like Buzz and was worried it would be similar but it is very different still shooting type ride but so much better and a lot of fun!  

Will let you know about the House of Tomorrow! 

I'm sure Gregg and Darcy can give you reviews of both Toy Story and House of Tomorrow after they see/ride them too!  Always good to get second/third opinions.


----------



## Bloodhound

CoMickey said:


> Yes, for sure!  Toy Story Mania is so much fun...I don't really like Buzz and was worried it would be similar but it is very different still shooting type ride but so much better and a lot of fun!
> 
> Will let you know about the House of Tomorrow!
> 
> I'm sure Gregg and Darcy can give you reviews of both Toy Story and House of Tomorrow after they see/ride them too!  Always good to get second/third opinions.




  Thanks, it will be my first ever trip to DL an I want to do everything....lol


----------



## kaoden39

I just realized it is only 84 days until Scotty and I's second honeymoon in Disneyland. 

Michele


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I just realized it is only 84 days until Scotty and I's second honeymoon in Disneyland.
> 
> Michele


 before you know it you can make Dinner PS's


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> before you know it you can make Dinner PS's



Yeah I thiink I need to discuss with DH where he wants to eat to make sure we agree.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah I thiink I need to discuss with DH where he wants to eat to make sure we agree.



some where I seen a thread with the menu's....I dont remeber where.


----------



## kaoden39

I have several websites saved that list the menus and such and I also have three current guide books


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I have several websites saved that list the menus and such and I also have three current guide books



You very well prepared....were you a girl scout


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> You very well prepared....were you a girl scout



Until I was about 14 and then I became a boyscout


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Until I was about 14 and then I became a boyscout



tooshea


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Everyone...its been a very nice day here in Kentucky....low 80's an occational cloud....very nice I hope this last as long as possible.


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> Yes, for sure!  Toy Story Mania is so much fun...I don't really like Buzz and was worried it would be similar but it is very different still shooting type ride but so much better and a lot of fun!
> 
> Will let you know about the House of Tomorrow!
> 
> I'm sure Gregg and Darcy can give you reviews of both Toy Story and House of Tomorrow after they see/ride them too!  Always good to get second/third opinions.



We'll have to see if we ride it this time or not, I don't know if it is a fast pass or not.  I have someone going with me that has spent a grand total of 3 hours in DL before, and never been to DCA going with me, so I'm not prepared to wait for hours for any ride, we need to keep moving so we can cover lots of rides and shows.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, everyone...whats going on? not a thing on TV tonight.


----------



## kaoden39

No just repeats.  We don't watch alot of TV at night unless it's a movie this time of year.  I will probably do my exercises tonight and then just be lazy because it is still in the 90's here.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> No just repeats.  We don't watch alot of TV at night unless it's a movie this time of year.  I will probably do my exercises tonight and then just be lazy because it is still in the 90's here.



Ouch...thats hot it was 83 here for the high today  and 87 for tomorrow


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ouch...thats hot it was 83 here for the high today  and 87 for tomorrow



It is forcasted for 100 degrees tomorrow.  So i figure anything I want to do I need to do it in the morning or after the sun sets.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> It is forcasted for 100 degrees tomorrow.  So i figure anything I want to do I need to do it in the morning or after the sun sets.



I need to mow the lawn and do  some other things outside tomorrow before it rains Sat.


----------



## kaoden39

We need rain so bad.  For fear of ticking off other Californian's when it was built they would have planned for water better.  Our Govenor the actor has declared the entire state a drought.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We need rain so bad.  For fear of ticking off other Californian's when it was built they would have planned for water better.  Our Govenor the actor has declared the entire state a drought.



We need to pray for rain ...bring in some of the Indian Rain Dancers...whatever help we can do....my uncle lives in Santa Ynes and my wifes brother lives somewhere near San Francisco not sure weve never been to Cali. before


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> We need to pray for rain ...bring in some of the Indian Rain Dancers...whatever help we can do....my uncle lives in Santa Ynes and my wifes brother lives somewhere near San Francisco not sure weve never been to Cali. before



Well we are close to San Francisco.  We are only 45 miles away.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well we are close to San Francisco.  We are only 45 miles away.



Where is Sillicone Valley?


----------



## kaoden39

The San Jose area south of San Francisco.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> The San Jose area south of San Francisco.



Where is Sacramento?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Where is Sacramento?



90 miles east of San Francisco, or 45 miles east of me.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> 90 miles east of San Francisco, or 45 miles east of me.



That is where her Brother Lives....he manages a Home Depot Store.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> That is where her Brother Lives....he manages a Home Depot Store.



Oh.  Sacramento is a big area like San Francisco, and Los Angeles just not as big or populated.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh.  Sacramento is a big area like San Francisco, and Los Angeles just not as big or populated.



Yes , she finally found his address. Its in Sacramento...they lived there along while ...he was from Indiana close to Cincinati Oh.


----------



## Bloodhound

ITS  FRIDAY


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> ITS  FRIDAY




Even better it is Disneyland day

I am gathering up my needed supplies, have my clothes packed, dog stuff ready to go, cameras out, just need to drop my razor in my bag after I shower.  Then just need to shop for some snacks and breakfast stuff, and wash the dog nose off the inside of my windows and we'll be ready to head out this afternoon.


----------



## toocherie

Master Mason said:


> Even better it is Disneyland day
> 
> I am gathering up my needed supplies, have my clothes packed, dog stuff ready to go, cameras out, just need to drop my razor in my bag after I shower.  Then just need to shop for some snacks and breakfast stuff, and wash the dog nose off the inside of my windows and we'll be ready to head out this afternoon.



How long will you be down here for?

Just a head's up--it's really hot here right now, so dress cool!  I'm thinking of hitting the parks for a couple of hours Sunday morning but it will depend on whether it cool a bit before then!


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> We'll have to see if we ride it this time or not, I don't know if it is a fast pass or not.  I have someone going with me that has spent a grand total of 3 hours in DL before, and never been to DCA going with me, so I'm not prepared to wait for hours for any ride, we need to keep moving so we can cover lots of rides and shows.



No fastpass for TSM at DCA.   They do have a single riders line but it wasn't opened last week. And the wait was 40 min. last weekend when they had the soft opening so the lines this weekend will probably be much longer.  Probably smart to skip it especailly with the newbie...next time!  

Have fun!


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Even better it is Disneyland day
> 
> I am gathering up my needed supplies, have my clothes packed, dog stuff ready to go, cameras out, just need to drop my razor in my bag after I shower.  Then just need to shop for some snacks and breakfast stuff, and wash the dog nose off the inside of my windows and we'll be ready to head out this afternoon.



I hope you have a great trip....sounds like you should get some of the new Dasani Flavored  Vitamin Water if its going to be that hot,,,its been pleasent here high's in the low 80's which wont last long. Would be a great to qo to our equvialint (sp?)to Magic Mountain.


----------



## Bloodhound

Its getting ready to rain here so Im off to mow the lawn. be back latter.


----------



## Master Mason

Hey if you pm me your addy I'll send you some maps as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Hey if you pm me your addy I'll send you some maps as well.



I sent the PM...thanks..I have the front yard done. Rain is getting closer so Im taking a short breack. High humidity and I use a push momer for the exercise for all that park walking...


----------



## Bloodhound

Finally got done with the mowing part...I'll be resting awhile.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Greg, I hope you made it to your Hotel safely....have a great weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, Everyone I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all. . .Gregg, hope you are having a fabulous time at the land as usual. ..For the boys. . .miss talking with you all. . 

Will be at the Land next weekend though. . .gonna take lots of pics for the big guys gang. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Darcy... sorry I missed you here today...Ive been outside all day running here and there and now its storming.


----------



## kaoden39

We had your lightning yesterday but unfortunately not the rain.  It started several fires hear in the state.  Including one that started in the Napa Valley and has moved into our county.  The sky is filled with smoke and it is making it dark here.  The fire covers more than five and a half miles now.  When I left the movies lastnight and I could see the flames coming over the hills into our valley.  I hope you don't get too much rain today.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We had your lightning yesterday but unfortunately not the rain.  It started several fires hear in the state.  Including one that started in the Napa Valley and has moved into our county.  The sky is filled with smoke and it is making it dark here.  The fire covers more than five and a half miles now.  When I left the movies lastnight and I could see the flames coming over the hills into our valley.  I hope you don't get too much rain today.



You can have all our rain today as far as Im concerned; just without the lightning....we have a chance of thunderstorms everyday this week.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> You can have all our rain today as far as Im concerned; just without the lightning....we have a chance of thunderstorms everyday this week.



You need the thunderstorms to just stop.  I would love to see the rain to help in the fire fight but you don't need the dry lightening storms either.  The humidity has gone up so that might help the firefighters out.  Right now we need something. I think the wimd has changed directions or they suddenly got the uper hand with the fire because our smoke has lessoned.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> You need the thunderstorms to just stop.  I would love to see the rain to help in the fire fight but you don't need the dry lightening storms either.  The humidity has gone up so that might help the firefighters out.  Right now we need something. I think the wimd has changed directions or they suddenly got the uper hand with the fire because our smoke has lessoned.



That sounds promising....let  hope the fire burns itself out with the help of the wind and the fire fighter's efforts.


----------



## kaoden39

From your lips to God's ear.  The wind changed direction again.  And it is blowing into this area again.  Oh well Interstate 80 and some miles between us and the fire so we don't have to worry about it coming here.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> From your lips to God's ear.  The wind changed direction again.  And it is blowing into this area again.  Oh well Interstate 80 and some miles between us and the fire so we don't have to worry about it coming here.



Thats good to hear ... atleast the highway will block it.


----------



## kaoden39

Yeah there are eight lanes of highway so I feel pretty safe.  It would have to be a serious firestorm to cross that.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah there are eight lanes of highway so I feel pretty safe.  It would have to be a serious firestorm to cross that.



8 lanes is huge...they are only around the big cities here...most of I-65 is 4 lanes in the rural areas


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> 8 lanes is huge...they are only around the big cities here...most of I-65 is 4 lanes in the rural areas



When you think about the fact that we are half way in between Sacramento and San Franciscoit stands to reason.  Also I guess we are a big town now, there are over 150,000 people in Fairfield.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> When you think about the fact that we are half way in between Sacramento and San Franciscoit stands to reason.  Also I guess we are a big town now, there are over 150,000 people in Fairfield.



Yes thats big, Bowling Green, Louisville and Lexinton all have eight or more lanes others as well here in Ky. but I cant ever remember an wild fires. I sure there was especially last summer during the drought...I just dont remeber.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Yes thats big, Bowling Green, Louisville and Lexinton all have eight or more lanes others as well here in Ky. but I cant ever remember an wild fires. I sure there was especially last summer during the drought...I just dont remeber.



This is our first real big wildfire in around 25 years.  That makes it real memorable.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> This is our first real big wildfire in around 25 years.  That makes it real memorable.





25 years is a long time ..which is very good compared to other place out west... good news thats its not happening  every year


----------



## kaoden39

We usually get more rain in Northern California so we get less fires, but this year we suffered from a drought after several years of good amounts of rain.  Thankfully the govenor has called up the national guard so maybe we will get these darn fires under control.  What bothers me is the fact is we still have over three months of fire season left here.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We usually get more rain in Northern California so we get less fires, but this year we suffered from a drought after several years of good amounts of rain.  Thankfully the govenor has called up the national guard so maybe we will get these darn fires under control.  What bothers me is the fact is we still have over three months of fire season left here.



3 more months    ...you guys need to recruit the Indian Rain Dancers for the 4 of July Fireworks Display...that will do the trick to make rain   j/k


----------



## Bloodhound

I'll be back later tonight, the storm is gone ,so Im out of here for awhile.


----------



## Bloodhound

I received my ESPN MVP card in the mail today....in addition to use in the arcade it is the only way to get priority seating (so to speak )with this card...but you have to make "PS" online


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, I didn't know they did PS. . .they used to only be first come first served. . .


----------



## stagemomx3

I don't think they do ps on weekends even with the mvp card?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I didn't know they did PS. . .they used to only be first come first served. . .


  Its called  MVP Club Priority Seating Lunch/Dinner.... log in online and enter the date and time and when you arrive check in and they move you to the front on the line ....that is whats in the letter they sent me with my card.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Greg, welcome home...I hope you had agreat trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> I don't think they do ps on weekends even with the mvp card?



Hi, it didnt say anything about no good on weekends so we will have to see...I mainly just want the card for the arcade.Because there is no discounts on food with the card.


----------



## stagemomx3

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, it didnt say anything about no good on weekends so we will have to see...I mainly just want the card for the arcade.Because there is no discounts on food with the card.



That's why DH got the card, for the arcade bonus points.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning boys (and girls). . .glad to see everyone is getting excited about October (or July, or August, or September - whenever anyone is going. . .lol)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning boys (and girls). . .glad to see everyone is getting excited about October (or July, or August, or September - whenever anyone is going. . .lol).  Can't wait till my August WDW trip, will be at DLR this next weekend and will go to DLR in October with the big guys. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning boys (and girls). . .glad to see everyone is getting excited about October (or July, or August, or September - whenever anyone is going. . .lol).  Can't wait till my August WDW trip, will be at DLR this next weekend and will go to DLR in October with the big guys. . .



  Hi, how is everything going ?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, how is everything going ?




Everything is good. . .and extremely busy around here. . .took on a new leadership role at work so get LOTS of overtime and great pay but no free time. . .SUCKS BIG TIME. . .will be at the Land taking lots of pics for my "boys" and some great friends that I met in May. . . hugs


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Everything is good. . .and extremely busy around here. . .took on a new leadership role at work so get LOTS of overtime and great pay but no free time. . .SUCKS BIG TIME. . .will be at the Land taking lots of pics for my "boys" and some great friends that I met in May. . . hugs



Thanks, taking on more at work can be hard on you....atleast you can unwind this weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks, taking on more at work can be hard on you....atleast you can unwind this weekend.



That is the plan. . .at least my boy likes that. . .we will take some awesome pics for ya'll


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> That is the plan. . .at least my boy likes that. . .we will take some awesome pics for ya'll



Thank you very much. Post them here if you like too.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thank you very much. Post them here if you like too.



I'll likely post them on my photobucket account, but with a special thread for the June trip. . .I'll supply a link.  . .love photobucket. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll likely post them on my photobucket account, but with a special thread for the June trip. . .I'll supply a link.  . .love photobucket. . .



Ok... sounds great.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok... sounds great.



Bob, stop worrying. . .my pix will convince you that DLR is a great place and the 4 big guys will have a TON of fun. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Bob, stop worrying. . .my pix will convince you that DLR is a great place and the 4 big guys will have a TON of fun. . .



Im not worried...we always have a good time no matter what or where we are... you will see


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Im not worried...we always have a good time no matter what or where we are... you will see



Bob, rotfl2: ) all we need to have a ton of fun is about 900 pounds of women!


----------



## Master Mason

DonaldTDuck said:


> Bob, rotfl2: ) all we need to have a ton of fun is about 900 pounds of women!



ummm nope not gonna go there


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> ummm nope not gonna go there



ROFLMAO. . .

Okay on a "lighter" note. . .did you have a good time at DLR Gregg?


----------



## Bloodhound

Ummm pardon me ...but my name is Robert...and thats what I go by....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Robert, rotfl2: ) all we need to have a ton of fun is about 900 pounds of women!



so my fuzzy disney math figures this to be 6.5 woman....


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> Okay on a "lighter" note. . .did you have a good time at DLR Gregg?



Yes we had a blast, except for the fact that I realized I had left my wallet at home about an hour away, so I had to turn around and go back home and get it.


----------



## kaoden39

Master Mason said:


> ummm nope not gonna go there



Probably a good idea.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Probably a good idea.



Hows the fire fighting going?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hows the fire fighting going?



Well the fire here in Fairfield is 80% contained now.  Thank goodness, but there is an even bigger fire burning about 60 miles northwest of us at Clear Lake and as of this morning over 10,000 acres had burned and there was 0% containment.  Needless to say the smoke is thick.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> so my fuzzy disney math figures this to be 6.5 woman....



I figured 8 skinny Minnies or 4 real women.  I don't think I've even ever heard you called Rob.  Just Ro---bert.  Blame Goofy.


----------



## kaoden39

DonaldTDuck said:


> I figured 8 skinny Minnies or 4 real women.  I don't think I've even ever heard you called Rob.  Just Ro---bert.  Blame Goofy.



Oh sure blame poor Goofy!  Isn't that always the way!


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> I figured 8 skinny Minnies or 4 real women.  I don't think I've even ever heard you called Rob.  Just Ro---bert.  Blame Goofy.



  yes Goofy is extreamly goofy to the 10th power...its what he lives for ... to ridicule at there expense ... I wish he would outgrow it... sadly he never will


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh sure blame poor Goofy!  Isn't that always the way!



Goofy is one of the 4 Big Guys in our group


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well the fire here in Fairfield is 80% contained now.  Thank goodness, but there is an even bigger fire burning about 60 miles northwest of us at Clear Lake and as of this morning over 10,000 acres had burned and there was 0% containment.  Needless to say the smoke is thick.



Not good ....is it going away from you?


----------



## kaoden39

I figure we will have smoke in our skies until the first real good rain.  We normally don't see measurable rain until after Halloween.  So needless to say we have a long fire season ahead of us.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Goofy is one of the 4 Big Guys in our group



I knew that but I was being defensive of Goofy, because if you notice in my signature I have Goofy for my Husband.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I knew that but I was being defensive of Goofy, because if you notice in my signature I have Goofy for my Husband.



Ok...I wasnt sure if you knew...I see the bouncey Goofy...and I feel your pain...lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ok...I wasnt sure if you knew...I see the bouncey Goofy...and I feel your pain...lol



His Goofiness is one of the things about him that I fell in love with.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> His Goofiness is one of the things about him that I fell in love with.



sweet....our goofy can be very sarcastic and rude at times....getting his laughs at the expense of others


----------



## kaoden39

Poor Donald I feel bad now.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> sweet....our goofy can be very sarcastic and rude at times....getting his laughs at the expense of others



Now you see that would more of a Donald to me.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Poor Donald I feel bad now.



Goofy's stories go back 25 years ...he keeps telling the same ones...even to people he never met


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Goofy's stories go back 25 years ...he keeps telling the same ones...even to people he never met



Sounds like my Mom.  It never fails if we talk to someone at a store or something she will tell them our life stories.  "Please sometime let us forget things."


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Sounds like my Mom.  It never fails if we talk to someone at a store or something she will tell them our life stories.  "Please sometime let us forget things."



Yup thats our Goofy for sure he... never forgets a story


----------



## kaoden39

I had a Grandpa that was like that.  He could tell you a story about a fishing trip and by the time he finished if you didn't nap you could find the spot just by the description.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I had a Grandpa that was like that.  He could tell you a story about a fishing trip and by the time he finished if you didn't nap you could find the spot just by the description.





   Good one....I like fishing...but I might be one for a good nap


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Good one....I like fishing...but I might be one for a good nap





Moral of the story next time Goofy starts another one of those stories that make you cringe call him Grandpa.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Moral of the story next time Goofy starts another one of those stories that make you cringe call him Grandpa.



     its been along day and midnite-thrity here Im gonna hit the sack...goodnight


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> its been along day and midnite-thrity here Im gonna hit the sack...goodnight



Good night


----------



## DonaldTDuck

kaoden39 said:


> Moral of the story next time Goofy starts another one of those stories that make you cringe call him Grandpa.


2 problems with that, 
1) when Goofy's talking, he doesn't listen.
2) Goofy's more than half deaf.  You'd have to yell it.
Mostly, we start imitating his laugh;  he usually gets the point.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone...its goona heat up here today...with chance of thunderstorm this afternoon


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning guys and everyone else here having a good time. . .


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

did any of you guys watch the new tv show whipeout last night? on abc


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> did any of you guys watch the new tv show whipeout last night? on abc



Nope I was watching "The Eye" DVD ...a suspense thriller with Jessica alba and Drunk Positing with a 6 pack of Micalobe Amber Bock...LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning guys and everyone else here having a good time. . .



Hi Miss Darcey, are all ready for your trip to DL this weekend?


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> 2 problems with that,
> 1) when Goofy's talking, he doesn't listen.
> 2) Goofy's more than half deaf.  You'd have to yell it.
> Mostly, we start imitating his laugh;  he usually gets the point.



Sounds just like an old contankerous granpa too me


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Miss Darcey, are all ready for your trip to DL this weekend?



It takes me exactly 5 minutes to get ready for a trip to DLR. . .Having to think about it for a few days is what gets to me. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> It takes me exactly 5 minutes to get ready for a trip to DLR. . .Having to think about it for a few days is what gets to me. . .lol



LOL...your good...fly by the seat of your pants type quick to get ready   I like that about you....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

see you later Im off to work


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> LOL...your good...fly by the seat of your pants type quick to get ready   I like that about you....lol



Only for DLR and So Cal adventures. .. anywhere else I like a little more time to get ready. ..

Have fun at work. . .talk to you later.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Nope I was watching "The Eye" DVD ...a suspense thriller with Jessica alba and Drunk Positing with a 6 pack of Micalobe Amber Bock...LOL


oh you have to watch it next week, it is hilarious, it is the american version of the show MXC challange....i was crying i was laughing so hard...i dont know what it is about other people getting hurt on tv, but it is good.


----------



## kaoden39

DonaldTDuck said:


> 2 problems with that,
> 1) when Goofy's talking, he doesn't listen.
> 2) Goofy's more than half deaf.  You'd have to yell it.
> Mostly, we start imitating his laugh;  he usually gets the point.



Oh fun!  I can just picture it.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> oh you have to watch it next week, it is hilarious, it is the american version of the show MXC challange....i was crying i was laughing so hard...i dont know what it is about other people getting hurt on tv, but it is good.



Oh...ok...I will check it out next week...thanks


----------



## kaoden39

It was actually pretty funny.  I watched it with my hubby and our son.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh fun!  I can just picture it.



yes ...he has a very strong hunched over forced entire body laugh that will carry a mile away....


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> yes ...he has a very strong hunched over forced entire body laugh that will carry a mile away....



Oh boy so he not only picks on you but embarasses you with his laugh?  Sounds more and more like a Grandpa every minute.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh boy so he not only picks on you but embarasses you with his laugh?  Sounds more and more like a Grandpa every minute.



You hit the nail on the head


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone, Its going to be hot an humid with a chance of thunderstorms today and tomorrow...Sunday and Monday looks good for now


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning guys and everyone else. . .off to DLR tomorrow for some fun in the sun with my boy. . .I promise to take lots of pics to share. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning guys and everyone else. . .off to DLR tomorrow for some fun in the sun with my boy. . .I promise to take lots of pics to share. . .



Have a great trip...check out the ESPN Zone Arcade if you get a chance....Im sure this would be more enjoyable for your son...it looked high tech....I dont know if you like video games?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Have a great trip...check out the ESPN Zone Arcade if you get a chance....Im sure this would be more enjoyable for your son...it looked high tech....I dont know if you like video games?



Love video games and have been there.  Its pretty cool. . .

In fact, I love going to DisneyQuest and playing with all the hightech gadgets. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Love video games and have been there.  Its pretty cool. . .
> 
> In fact, I love going to DisneyQuest and playing with all the hightech gadgets. . .



I havnt heard about Disney Quest ...that I remember...where is it?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I havnt heard about Disney Quest ...that I remember...where is it?



DisneyQuest is the virtual theme park at DTD in WDW.  Its pretty awesome. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> DisneyQuest is the virtual theme park at DTD in WDW.  Its pretty awesome. . .



We never made it past Ragland Road


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We never made it past Ragland Road



Ah yes, well then you never would have made it to DisneyQuest then. . .lol. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Have a good visit to Disnyland Nurse Darcy!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Have a great time Nurse Darcy!  If you're in DTD on Sunday, look for us!  I'll be the blond grandma wearing a grey t-shirt that says, "hooray it's my Birthday!" in a Mickey Head.  We'll be pushing an orange double stroller with a blond little boy and a baby girl - DDIL is a tall thin brunette, DS is average height, lt brown hair, blue eyes.  DH would qualify for one of the Big Guys!


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah yes, well then you never would have made it to DisneyQuest then. . .lol. . .



it was late when we went to DTD after we got back from the parks anyway


----------



## nurse.darcy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Have a great time Nurse Darcy!  If you're in DTD on Sunday, look for us!  I'll be the blond grandma wearing a grey t-shirt that says, "hooray it's my Birthday!" in a Mickey Head.  We'll be pushing an orange double stroller with a blond little boy and a baby girl - DDIL is a tall thin brunette, DS is average height, lt brown hair, blue eyes.  DH would qualify for one of the Big Guys!



We just might go to DTD on Sunday, we usually shop on the last day of our trip anyway. . .I'll be wearing a grey backpack that is from disneyland, probably sporting some sort of hat, and my son will be the Giant next to me. . .Who incidentally, if anyone wants to know, voluntarily cut his hair short. . .I knew he would get tired of the long stuff one day. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

we just had a bad thunderstorm come threw here...I was powered down for it.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> We just might go to DTD on Sunday, we usually shop on the last day of our trip anyway. . .I'll be wearing a grey backpack that is from disneyland, probably sporting some sort of hat, and my son will be the Giant next to me. . .Who incidentally, if anyone wants to know, voluntarily cut his hair short. . .I knew he would get tired of the long stuff one day. . .



Good for your son with his new hair cut


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> it was late when we went to DTD after we got back from the parks anyway



I went there on my last day in May. . .hadn't yet ventured over to DTD and wanted to see it.  My son said I had to ride Virtual Space Mountain so I did.  its pretty awesome, you build your own coaster - adding as many loops and such in your alloted amount of track and then you get in a simulator and ride it.  Mine was a level 5 (the highest you can build) so of course it went upside down so many times. . .lol.  Lots of fun. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I went there on my last day in May. . .hadn't yet ventured over to DTD and wanted to see it.  My son said I had to ride Virtual Space Mountain so I did.  its pretty awesome, you build your own coaster - adding as many loops and such in your alloted amount of track and then you get in a simulator and ride it.  Mine was a level 5 (the highest you can build) so of course it went upside down so many times. . .lol.  Lots of fun. . .



That sounds awesome......I want to go there next time.


----------



## Bloodhound

Bon Voyage Nurse Darcey....drive safe and have a wonderfull trip :


----------



## Bloodhound

We had a bad thunderstorm just come through and now that the sun came out its like a sauna outside...horrible.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


>



That is so cute.  Bugs Life is one of my favorite movies.  When you go to California Adventure you need to visit the Bugs Life area.  Fliks Fun Fair.  Everything is from a bugs eye view.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nurse.darcy said:


> We just might go to DTD on Sunday, we usually shop on the last day of our trip anyway. . .I'll be wearing a grey backpack that is from disneyland, probably sporting some sort of hat, and my son will be the Giant next to me. . .Who incidentally, if anyone wants to know, voluntarily cut his hair short. . .I knew he would get tired of the long stuff one day. . .


 
I'll look for ya - yeah for the haircut!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> That is so cute.  Bugs Life is one of my favorite movies.  When you go to California Adventure you need to visit the Bugs Life area.  Fliks Fun Fair.  Everything is from a bugs eye view.



I will for sure, visit the bugs life area.....  Rumbly Tumbly made the design and gave them(thousands of different) for everyone to use on the Dis....she is so generous and talented.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Nurse Darcy I hope your having a wonderfull weekend :


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


>



Quick quiz; name the character on the left.  There are 3 possible answers.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


>



looks like you have been on RumblyTumbly's thread... she did something like that at least...

been following your planning... am sure you all will have a blast!


----------



## kaoden39

DonaldTDuck said:


> Quick quiz; name the character on the left.  There are 3 possible answers.



This is first as far as all things Disney.  I have no thought on who she might be, unless she is supposed to be a young Daisy.  Please enlighten me.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> looks like you have been on RumblyTumbly's thread... she did something like that at least...
> 
> been following your planning... am sure you all will have a blast!



 Yes she is working hard lately...I have a project for  her if an when she can get to it. She is awesome

   we are still pretty far out to make any ressies PS's ...we always have a blast when we're together...it doesnt matter where...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Quick quiz; name the character on the left.  There are 3 possible answers.



Petunia


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> This is first as far as all things Disney.  I have no thought on who she might be, unless she is supposed to be a young Daisy.  Please enlighten me.



Hi do you know the names of Donalds three nephews? I think I do


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi do you know the names of Donalds three nephews? I think I do



This one is easy.  I am a major Donald Duck fan.  I can even talk like him.  Huey, Dewey, and Louie.   

How are you?  I am in a great mood.  We are going to look at a new minivan today.  Woohoo.  Mine is a 2001 ans I want a new one. 

Have a great evening I may be on later.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> This one is easy.  I am a major Donald Duck fan.  I can even talk like him.  Huey, Dewey, and Louie.
> 
> How are you?  I am in a great mood.  We are going to look at a new minivan today.  Woohoo.  Mine is a 2001 ans I want a new one.
> 
> Have a great evening I may be on later.



That must be nice....what have you been looking at?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> That must be nice....what have you been looking at?



I ended up getting a 2007 Dodge Grand Caravan.  It had 18,000 miles on it and it was such a great deal we couldn't pass it up.  I researched on line to figure what year I had wanted and what I would be willing to pay.  It is fantastic condition.  It has the 3.8 liter engine my last one had the 3.3 liter.  It's the LX so it has all the fun bells and whistles.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Petunia


Her name is NOT Petunia.  It is one of Daisy's triplet nieces(lots of ducks have trips).   Extra hint, there was a female 'evangelist' on SNL that used all three names.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I ended up getting a 2007 Dodge Grand Caravan.  It had 18,000 miles on it and it was such a great deal we couldn't pass it up.  I researched on line to figure what year I had wanted and what I would be willing to pay.  It is fantastic condition.  It has the 3.8 liter engine my last one had the 3.3 liter.  It's the LX so it has all the fun bells and whistles.



Sounds great...is that the one with stow an go seating in the back?


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Her name is NOT Petunia.  It is one of Daisy's triplet nieces(lots of ducks have trips).   Extra hint, there was a female 'evangelist' on SNL that used all three names.



I was taking a wild guess and never even herd of the 3 nieces....I watch sci fi channel on sat night..the banner at the bottom changes everytime you open the page.


----------



## kaoden39

DonaldTDuck said:


> Her name is NOT Petunia.  It is one of Daisy's triplet nieces(lots of ducks have trips).   Extra hint, there was a female 'evangelist' on SNL that used all three names.



Which SNL group and did Dana Carvey do her?  This has me so puzzled.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Sounds great...is that the one with stow an go seating in the back?



Yeah both sets of seats in the back are stow and go.  We were thrilled with that feature because when we go camping there is all that space under the seats to haul camling gear.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah both sets of seats in the back are stow and go.  We were thrilled with that feature because when we go camping there is all that space under the seats to haul camling gear.




excellant choice....weve thought about it as well


----------



## stagemomx3

April. May or June.


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> April. May or June.



Ding Ding Ding....we have a winner


----------



## Bloodhound

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello boys, and the rest of you lot. . .Well, I am finally back from DLR.  Had an AWESOME, COWABUNGA TRIP.  Was amazed with what my son and I were able to accomplish without ONCE doing the parks commando (and Gregg, yes we were both wearing underwear). . .On what was deemed to materialize into one of the busiest weekends ever, IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.  We were literally walking on rides.  It was amazing.  Anyway, we had a great time and I will gladly share all the details after I have a sleep.  I'll post a great mini trippie here and add a link to the photos so the Big Guys can take a lookie. . .as can the rest of you. . .lol.

PS, I am no photographer, these photos will be for photographic evidence only.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello boys, and the rest of you lot. . .Well, I am finally back from DLR.  Had an AWESOME, COWABUNGA TRIP.  Was amazed with what my son and I were able to accomplish without ONCE doing the parks commando (and Gregg, yes we were both wearing underwear). . .On what was deemed to materialize into one of the busiest weekends ever, IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.  We were literally walking on rides.  It was amazing.  Anyway, we had a great time and I will gladly share all the details after I have a sleep.  I'll post a great mini trippie here and add a link to the photos so the Big Guys can take a lookie. . .as can the rest of you. . .lol.
> 
> PS, I am no photographer, these photos will be for photographic evidence only.



 for walking straight on the rides...Im glad you had a greeat time and get some well needed rest...


----------



## OlyWaguy

nurse.darcy said:


> Was amazed with what my son and I were able to accomplish without ONCE doing the parks *commando* (and Gregg, yes we were both wearing underwear). . .



Heh.. this cracks me up... I was amazed at how many people use this term for attacking the parks vs. the alternative to wearing underwear. I chuckle everytime I see a girl go commando.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Darcy.. looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

stagemomx3 said:


> April. May or June.


As BH said, we have a winner.  Excellent.



kaoden39 said:


> Which SNL group and did Dana Carvey do her?  This has me so puzzled.


Julia Louis Dreyfuss played April May June in a few sketches with Gary???  The last one featured Gary trying to heal an audience member of a chest cold.


----------



## Bloodhound

OlyWaguy said:


> Heh.. this cracks me up... I was amazed at how many people use this term for attacking the parks vs. the alternative to wearing underwear. I chuckle everytime I see a girl go commando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Darcy.. looking forward to seeing your pics.



 I glad you joined in our planning party chit chat.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> As BH said, we have a winner.  Excellent.
> 
> 
> Julia Louis Dreyfuss played April May June in a few sketches with Gary???  The last one featured Gary trying to heal an audience member of a chest cold.



Hey DTD...what time are you heading to Goofy's shen-dig campout drinken party Sat.?....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .finally woke from my nap. . .may nap again later. . .just getting myself going here and working on my pics. . .trying to put them into some semblance of order and giving them explanations. . .well, for the mini trippie. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .finally woke from my nap. . .may nap again later. . .just getting myself going here and working on my pics. . .trying to put them into some semblance of order and giving them explanations. . .well, for the mini trippie. . .



Hi, take your time and have fun with it...lol 

  Do You Like Coffee, Dr Pepper or diet coke in the morning?    Its gonna be good

Are you working tonight?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, take your time and have fun with it...lol
> 
> Do You Like Coffee, Dr Pepper or diet coke in the morning?    Its gonna be good
> 
> Are you working tonight?



Lets see, Starbucks 5 shot Americano (iced when the weather is hot, hot during the winter). . .OR a Rock Star Zero Carb, or Diet Dr. Pepper, or Diet Coke (if I have a hangover I prefer Excedrin over any of these. . .lol)

and No, I am not working tonight. . .tomorrow night though. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, have decided to do an overall picture of Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure for the Big Guys.  Then I'll just let you all in on the fun I had. . .that should work out better than doing a trippie with pix. . .my son and I have a tendency to jump around and do whatever we happen to feel like at the moment. . .lol.

Oh, and after driving this past weekend, I have decided to fly in October.  WAY cheaper. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, have decided to do an overall picture of Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure for the Big Guys.  Then I'll just let you all in on the fun I had. . .that should work out better than doing a trippie with pix. . .my son and I have a tendency to jump around and do whatever we happen to feel like at the moment. . .lol.
> 
> Oh, and after driving this past weekend, I have decided to fly in October.  WAY cheaper. . .lol.



Yup gas is going way up here today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup gas is going way up here today.



It only costs me 90 bucks round trip on SWA to fly. . .gas cost me a lot more than that this past weekend.  If I am taking my son I gotta drive as flying into Palm Springs and renting a car is TWICE as much or more than driving.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see, Starbucks 5 shot Americano (iced when the weather is hot, hot during the winter). . .OR a Rock Star Zero Carb, or Diet Dr. Pepper, or Diet Coke (if I have a hangover I prefer Excedrin over any of these. . .lol)
> 
> and No, I am not working tonight. . .tomorrow night though. . .










rumblytumbly is the designer and she also has a nurse minnie with Dr. Pepper Design...you could ask her to switch out the Dr. Pepper for your Beverage of choice.






she has hundreds of designs  http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> It only costs me 90 bucks round trip on SWA to fly. . .gas cost me a lot more than that this past weekend.  If I am taking my son I gotta drive as flying into Palm Springs and renting a car is TWICE as much or more than driving.



Im questimating around 240.00 roundtrip each for us this Oct including the fees.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im questimating around 240.00 roundtrip each for us this Oct including the fees.



I usually pay about that for a trippie to Florida unless I get a REALLY great deal like I did in May.  I don't anticipate that anymore however. . .

And, according to the Regional Transit Authority of Las Vegas, many of the longer leg flights are going to be cut by some of the Major Airlines due to the fact that the airlines have figured out what cap the general public is willing to pay for a flight and that cap does not cover all expenses of flying those legs.  They will move those flights to major cities (Vegas is not considered one), which will cause a downturn of the economy here in Vegas. . .its a good thing this is my LAST summer here. . .gotta find me a beachfront home because I am tired of the desert. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> rumblytumbly is the designer and she also has a nurse minnie with Dr. Pepper Design...you could ask her to switch out the Dr. Pepper for your Beverage of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has hundreds of designs  http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/



I love the Nurse Minnie, Dr Pepper one. . .at work in the middle of the night I always have a Diet Dr. Pepper (sorry, I drink nothing regular. . .I even grew up on the diet stuff so don't like the real stuff. . .too sweet for me. . .lol)


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I love the Nurse Minnie, Dr Pepper one. . .at work in the middle of the night I always have a Diet Dr. Pepper (sorry, I drink nothing regular. . .I even grew up on the diet stuff so don't like the real stuff. . .too sweet for me. . .lol)



she has lots of different designs...she probably could make you a Diet DR Pepper if you asked if she doesnt already have one.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


>



Okay, I am TOTALLY ripping this one off. . .LOVE IT. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am TOTALLY ripping this one off. . .LOVE IT. . .WOO HOO. . .



she wants everyone to use whichever they like....make it into a t-shirt


----------



## Bloodhound

go back up and look at the 2 diff diet sodas I posted


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> she wants everyone to use whichever they like....make it into a t-shirt



I am totally putting the Trust Me. . .I'm a Nurse on a canvas bag. . .will add a puff paint overview for the lettering. . .its just too awesome to pass up. . .may use my embroidery machine (ie:  sewing machine that does embroidery) to do a cap with that. . .I buy white canvas girlie ball caps at WalMart for 2 bucks to wear to WDW and DLR when the sun is killing (i.e.; burning the heck out of) my head. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> go back up and look at the 2 diff diet sodas I posted



I saw them. . .I just love the trust me I'm a nurse one. . .that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO me. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am totally putting the Trust Me. . .I'm a Nurse on a canvas bag. . .will add a puff paint overview for the lettering. . .its just too awesome to pass up. . .may use my embroidery machine (ie:  sewing machine that does embroidery) to do a cap with that. . .I buy white canvas girlie ball caps at WalMart for 2 bucks to wear to WDW and DLR when the sun is killing (i.e.; burning the heck out of) my head. . .



great ideas ....rumbly tumbly would love you to post the finished product on her thread....she  lives for making people happy....spreading the magic.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I saw them. . .I just love the trust me I'm a nurse one. . .that is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO me. . .



she could change the qoute too almost anything you wanted that is Dis friendly if you ask her (but No names or specific dates)..she suggest to save  your favorites to your computer ...cause sometimes they get deleted off photobucket


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> she could change the qoute too almost anything you wanted that is Dis friendly if you ask her (but No names or specific dates)..she suggest to save  your favorites to your computer ...cause sometimes they get deleted off photobucket



Already went to her site and stole that one. . .I just love that.  If you knew me you would understand why I love that one so much. . .I may have to put that on a tee for the Big Guys weekend so you all can find me. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Already went to her site and stole that one. . .I just love that.  If you knew me you would understand why I love that one so much. . .I may have to put that on a tee for the Big Guys weekend so you all can find me. . .lol



great idea...Im sure your cowokers would like to see it as well....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> great idea...Im sure your cowokers would like to see it as well....lol



My manager would be freaking jealous of it.  She is a DVC owner and a disney freak like me. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> My manager would be freaking jealous of it.  She is a DVC owner and a disney freak like me. . .



 ....make her one for some brownie points..Or NOT..lol

  You could show up one day with the shirt hat and bag....that would really get her goat....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> ....make her one for some brownie points..Or NOT..lol
> 
> You could show up one day with the shirt hat and bag....that would really get her goat....lol



I could do that when I am at one of the day meetings. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I could do that when I am at one of the day meetings. . .



very good...Im going out to work in Louisville the rest of the day...Ill be back tonight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> very good...Im going out to work in Louisville the rest of the day...Ill be back tonight.



Okay, have a good day. . .talk later. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, have a good day. . .talk later. . .



Hi Everyone, Its me ....Live in Louisville Ky.....LOL  at my sisters house...I didnt finish my work today ...so to save on gas I will stay here tonight.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Hey DTD...what time are you heading to Goofy's shen-dig campout drinken party Sat.?....lol


I work til 1:30 my time, and have to stop and buy the necessities beer after work, so look for me about 5 or so.  And if I'm 'on the way' when I get there, I always pop one when I turn on Tony's road/driveway and usually have finished 2 by the time I get to the party.
Might bring Stella or some dark Girl.  or maybe both.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> I work til 1:30 my time, and have to stop and buy the necessities beer after work, so look for me about 5 or so.  And if I'm 'on the way' when I get there, I always pop one when I turn on Tony's road/driveway and usually have finished 2 by the time I get to the party.
> Might bring Stella or some dark Girl.  or maybe both.



What no New Castle...lol....I havnt decided what I want to bring...Might bring Fosters or Amber Bock...maybe both....lol ... Last time I had Tango...o man was that some houch


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey DTD, here are some for you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey DTD, here is one for you.



Dude, gotta love the sense of humor. . .ya'll are going to meet your match in October humor wise. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey Nurse Darcy....whats up


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey Nurse Darcy....whats up



Not much. . .just getting my pics in order. ..takes longer than I thought. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Not much. . .just getting my pics in order. ..takes longer than I thought. . .



dont worry about it...take your time ...relax for work tomorrow....its beer thrity time....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> dont worry about it...take your time ...relax for work tomorrow....its beer thrity time....lol



And why do you think its taking longer than expected. . .too many beer 30 breaks. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> And why do you think its taking longer than expected. . .too many beer 30 breaks. . .lol



Ok then...looks like Ive got sum ketchin up to do....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok then...looks like Ive got sum ketchin up to do....lol



Considering the time zone. . .I would expect so. . .I have 3 more hours of drinking time more than you. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Goodnight...have fun with your trip project.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> What no New Castle...lol....I havnt decided what I want to bring...Might bring Fosters or Amber Bock...maybe both....lol ... Last time I had Tango...o man was that some houch


Goog picks.  Just no Miller Lite!


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Goog picks.  Just no Miller Lite!



Did you like the Donald pics I post yesterpage?  Ok ...no Miller Lite.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey DTD ,here is a custom order I requested from rumblytumbly for you


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Hey DTD ,here is a custom order I requested from rumblytumbly for you


Now that's more like it!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## kaoden39

So so I guess.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> So so I guess.



How do like your new van so far?


----------



## kaoden39

I love the van.  How are you tonight?


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a special  project request I  asked rumblytumblyto make for me...lol


----------



## kaoden39

That's cute.  I was looking at her photobucket she has some real cute stuff.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I love the van.  How are you tonight?



Im doing great...Ive returned home from  Louisville tonight about 3 hours ago


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> That's cute.  I was looking at her photobucket she has some real cute stuff.



Ive had chocolate on my mind too much lately....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Im doing great...Ive returned home from  Louisville tonight about 3 hours ago


  Ooh fun.  Not.  I hate being on the highway.  Did you have a nice visit?



Bloodhound said:


> Ive had chocolate on my mind too much lately....lol


NOt me I am more of a starch person than a sweets person.  Although I am planning on eating plenty of Dianeyland fudge when I go in September.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Ooh fun.  Not.  I hate being on the highway.  Did you have a nice visit?
> 
> 
> NOt me I am more of a starch person than a sweets person.  Although I am planning on eating plenty of Dianeyland fudge when I go in September.



Yes,  Justin my nephew is a firecrakers...so excited to see me he cant sit still for a sceond...he is 4 yo  and full of energy that dont quit.  They left for virgina today

...Our Highways are to bad really unless your  on them at rush hour in Lousiville or another big city.

I had to make one othese...hot fudge with strawberry ice cream


----------



## Bloodhound

good night all


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay boys. . .and the rest of you lot. . .I finally started my mini trippie/photo journal/pictoral overview of Disneyland Resort. . .here is the link. . .I am sticking it in trip reports so I can type once and make sure ALL my disfriends see it. . .I am lazy that way. . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873515

Have fun. . .I shall add to it as quickly as possible. . .want to finish it by Friday.. .my goal.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay boys. . .and the rest of you lot. . .I finally started my mini trippie/photo journal/pictoral overview of Disneyland Resort. . .here is the link. . .I am sticking it in trip reports so I can type once and make sure ALL my disfriends see it. . .I am lazy that way. . .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873515
> 
> Have fun. . .I shall add to it as quickly as possible. . .want to finish it by Friday.. .my goal.



Hi, great start ....loved all the pics.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, great start ....loved all the pics.



Do you now understand the closeness of the parks. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Do you now understand the closeness of the parks. . .



Yes ...I hope our hotel  is close enough to walk as well...not yet booked...DTD is waiting for a great deal on hotwire.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes ...I hope our hotel  is close enough to walk as well...not yet booked...DTD is waiting for a great deal on hotwire.



Okay, stop with the Hotwire. . .I booked hotwire for this past weekend and got SCREWED. . .got to the hotel confirmed and they said I didn't have a ressie. . .ended up waiting for a credit and spending 5 more per night for another room. . .my very first time with hotwire, will not use again ever. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes ...I hope our hotel  is close enough to walk as well...not yet booked...DTD is waiting for a great deal on hotwire.



I already luv you guys. . .step away from the hotwire. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, stop with the Hotwire. . .I booked hotwire for this past weekend and got SCREWED. . .got to the hotel confirmed and they said I didn't have a ressie. . .ended up waiting for a credit and spending 5 more per night for another room. . .my very first time with hotwire, will not use again ever. . .



DTD,,,are you getting this?  He books stuff alot going here and there for sporting events so we shall see.


----------



## Bloodhound

I asked rumblytumbly to add Pluto between Donald and Goofy if she can.   Nurse Darcy you like skydiving ...I remember in a brief chat








Hmmm Donald sure does look mad at Minnie in this photo as she looks at him so innocently....I wunder what he could be so mad about... ummm  Hotwire....lol  J/K


----------



## Sha

When I saw that on Kari's thread the other day I thought of Darcy too


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> When I saw that on Kari's thread the other day I thought of Darcy too



Hi, nice to see you again.

Here is another Rumbly Tumbly Design


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, brooms, skydiving minnies, are you all trying to butter me up or what. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, brooms, skydiving minnies, are you all trying to butter me up or what. . .lol



Alright you, get off your high broom...I mean horse...lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> I asked rumblytumbly to add Pluto between Donald and Goofy if she can.   Nurse Darcy you like skydiving ...I remember in a brief chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm Donald sure does look mad at Minnie in this photo as she looks at him so innocently....I wunder what he could be so mad about... ummm  Hotwire....lol  J/K


Prolly that she tricked him into skydiving.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello everyone...Looks like were going to be rained out for our fireworks


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks Lisabelll for adding pluto into this design, you and rumblytumbly make a great team


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks Lisabelll for adding pluto into this design, you and rumblytumbly make a great team



Yes, I do love skydiving. . .I have a TON of jumps. . .but my focus lately has been elsewhere so havent jumped in a while. . .was easier to jump when I lived less than an hour from the dropzone. . .now its a 4.5 hr drive to my favorite place to jump. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, I do love skydiving. . .I have a TON of jumps. . .but my focus lately has been elsewhere so havent jumped in a while. . .was easier to jump when I lived less than an hour from the dropzone. . .now its a 4.5 hr drive to my favorite place to jump. . .



That is alot of jumps....so when you moving coastside? back closer to your jump zone?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> That is alot of jumps....so when you moving coastside? back closer to your jump zone?



I am actually not moving back to California when I do move from here. . .I am going to do some travel nursing on the East Coast for awhile, and may decide to settle somewhere out there. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am actually not moving back to California when I do move from here. . .I am going to do some travel nursing on the East Coast for awhile, and may decide to settle somewhere out there. . .



  East coast has some good beaches and the best Lobsters....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> East coast has some good beaches and the best Lobsters....lol



I would have to agree with you there. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I would have to agree with you there. . .lol



I really enjoy Maine Lobster and most types of seafood...Louisville has some really excellant 5 star reasturaunts


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Hello everyone...Looks like were going to be rained out for our fireworks



bummer


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, I do love skydiving. . .I have a TON of jumps. . .but my focus lately has been elsewhere so havent jumped in a while. . .was easier to jump when I lived less than an hour from the dropzone. . .now its a 4.5 hr drive to my favorite place to jump. . .



Why someone would jump out of a perfectly moving airplane is beyone me


----------



## kaoden39

Master Mason said:


> Why someone would jump out of a perfectly moving airplane is beyone me



My Dh is of the same belief, I am of the other opinion that is on my to do list.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Why someone would jump out of a perfectly moving airplane is beyone me



LOL  That depends on if it is moving correctly and if one needed to jump out of it....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Why someone would jump out of a perfectly moving airplane is beyone me



My favorite answer to this is always because I can. . .but then again I am sure there are better answers. . .but hey, I have always been one to be a little crazy anyway. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> My favorite answer to this is always because I can. . .but then again I am sure there are better answers. . .but hey, I have always been one to be a little crazy anyway. . .



Hi, Ive done alot of repelling including out of a hellacopter...but never jump out a plane....some guys from my work did a few times ,they worked opposite hours from me so I nevermade it with them...back then I didnt want to spend the mucho denero it cost either really.


Greg nice seeing you here..When should I be expecting the maps in the mail?

Hi Sha   

Whats everybodies plans for the long weekend?


----------



## kaoden39

We have a four day weekend here or at least some of us do.  DS has summer school on Monday maybe he won't screw around so much next year 
I can only hope.  We have a birthday in our house on Saturday younger DD is turning 14 so we will have a lot going on.  Yee Haw!


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, Ive done alot of repelling including out of a hellacopter...but never jump out a plane....some guys from my work did a few times ,they worked opposite hours from me so I nevermade it with them...back then I didnt want to spend the mucho denero it cost either really.
> 
> 
> Greg nice seeing you here..When should I be expecting the maps in the mail?
> hmmmm
> 
> Hi Sha
> 
> Whats everybodies plans for the long weekend?



 since I am not running away to WDW  I am going to see a couple clients on Saturday, cookout tomorrow... house/pet sitting for neighbor... work on pics from Germany if I was smart and take break from studying


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> since I am not running away to WDW  I am going to see a couple clients on Saturday, cookout tomorrow... house/pet sitting for neighbor... work on pics from Germany if I was smart and take break from studying



I do love a good cookout...its going rain here so I dont know what to do...maybe go see one of the new movies


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We have a four day weekend here or at least some of us do.  DS has summer school on Monday maybe he won't screw around so much next year
> I can only hope.  We have a birthday in our house on Saturday younger DD is turning 14 so we will have a lot going on.  Yee Haw!



YUMMM..birthday cake and ice cream...lol   Do you have something  fun planned for the B-day girl?


----------



## kaoden39

I have a few plans up my sleeve.  I am gonna do cake and ice cream but I really plan on doing it up a week later.  With decorations and everything.  The weekend of the fourth just is not the day if you know what I mean.  I think we will go out of town for a late B-day trip like to San Francisco.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> YUMMM..birthday cake and ice cream...lol



Got a birthday to celebrate tomorrow at the cookout... my neighbor is a 4th of July baby 

got her some German wine


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I have a few plans up my sleeve.  I am gonna do cake and ice cream but I really plan on doing it up a week later.  With decorations and everything.  The weekend of the fourth just is not the day if you know what I mean.  I think we will go out of town for a late B-day trip like to San Francisco.



That sound very nice...so will they have fireworks tomorrow or is it to dry out??


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Got a birthday to celebrate tomorrow at the cookout... my neighbor is a 4th of July baby
> 
> got her some German wine



That would nice to have your B-day on the 4th...atleast you would never have to work that day.....I do have to go feed my sisters cats ...she is out of town this week so I ckeck on them   only she lives about 45 miles away....she should have gotten someone next door but waited too long to ask and then could not find anyone at home


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> That would nice to have your B-day on the 4th...atleast you would never have to work that day.....I do have to go feed my sisters cats ...she is out of town this week so I ckeck on them   only she lives about 45 miles away....she should have gotten someone next door but waited too long to ask and then could not find anyone at home



its really nice.. she has fireworks all the time for her birthday  (I do too but I have to go to WDW for that)

nice brother to do that for her... even with it being 45 miles away


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> its really nice.. she has fireworks all the time for her birthday  (I do too but I have to go to WDW for that)
> 
> nice brother to do that for her... even with it being 45 miles away



Thanks,her cats love me.

    I really love fireworks..in my hometown my aunt and uncle lived across the field where they had our city fireworks show so we always had a cookout and a great show....and later on I bought that house from them and enjoyed the show for years...until I move away.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> That sound very nice...so will they have fireworks tomorrow or is it to dry out??



Oh yeah there will be fireworks.  They set ours off over the Suisun Bay so there is no fire worries.  I want to go to San Francisco sometime and watch theirs.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks,her cats love me.
> 
> I really love fireworks..in my hometown my aunt and uncle lived across the field where they had our city fireworks show so we always had a cookout and a great show....and later on I bought that house from them and enjoyed the show for years...until I move away.



I would love to be "home" tomorrow night to see the fireworks with the flag in the last one and hear the fireworks echo off the mountains.. then to get down to the house and count the cars as they left. *sigh*


----------



## Sha

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Indepedance Day Everyone


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Happy Indepedance Day Everyone



I have that somewhere... jump drive I think.. just gave me an idea to use that around N. bottle of wine for her birthday  thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> I have that somewhere... jump drive I think.. just gave me an idea to use that around N. bottle of wine for her birthday  thanks!



Glad to be of Help


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi has anyone ever been to the Price Is Right Show in LA???


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone, Rascal Flats is in concert at Boston Pops Fireworks show on CBS


----------



## Bloodhound

Finally the strom is gone that rained out our fireworks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning guys. . .and the rest of you. . .hope everyone had a great 4th. . .I of course worked. . .now I am home and going to try to do some updating to my trip report. . .

And no, I have never been to the Price is Right show. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Good morning Nurse Darcy and everybody else.


----------



## dalepool

Hello.   A friend of mine went to the Price is Right a few years ago.  They had to be in line very  VERY early in the morning.  You are interviewed while in waiting line.  If you are selected  you  then are interviewed again.  She thought it was to see how excited you would be.  She said if you want to be picked pretend like you just won the Mega Bucks Lottery.

Hope you guys go and all get picked to bid.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, how is everyone doing?...Im still recovering from a late night of drinKing and story telling around the campfire with lots of fireworks as well.  It was a perfect clear night for the campout... I was suppose to work today...oh well


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Hello.   A friend of mine went to the Price is Right a few years ago.  They had to be in line very  VERY early in the morning.  You are interviewed while in waiting line.  If you are selected  you  then are interviewed again.  She thought it was to see how excited you would be.  She said if you want to be picked pretend like you just won the Mega Bucks Lottery.
> 
> Hope you guys go and all get picked to bid.





  thanks so much for sharing about the Price is Right...I really like Drew and the show...love watching people win bigtime.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, how is everyone doing?...Im still recovering from a late night of drinKing and story telling around the campfire with lots of fireworks as well.  It was a perfect clear night for the campout... I was suppose to work today...oh well



And that is why I don't drink anymore.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> And that is why I don't drink anymore.



Good thing you own your own business. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good mornking everyone. . .hope you all had a great 4th. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good mornking everyone. . .hope you all had a great 4th. . .



    Hi, I ate something that didnt agree with me at all Sat.... Sunday morning I started feeling bad ....what felt like gas pains and by Sunday afternoon I was having severe stomack spasim/cramp pains that came in incresingly painfull waves(gut wrencing pains) I went and up-chucked and an hour or so latter the pains finnally went away and was able to sleep threw the night. I havnt eaten anything today hopping the pains wont come back....not that Im hungry anyway.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I ate something that didnt agree with me at all Sat.... Sunday morning I started feeling bad ....what felt like gas pains and by Sunday afternoon I was having severe stomack spasim/cramp pains that came in incresingly painfull waves(gut wrencing pains) I went and up-chucked and an hour or so latter the pains finnally went away and was able to sleep threw the night. I havnt eaten anything today hopping the pains wont come back....not that Im hungry anyway.



Ugh, that doesn't sound good. . .hopefully the pains will not come back and you will be fine. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ugh, that doesn't sound good. . .hopefully the pains will not come back and you will be fine. . .



so far so good.   It was so bad last night I almost went to the ER...I was thinking Ecoli or Samonila ....lol I quess not since it went away


----------



## kaoden39

Good Morning Nurse Darcy!  I hope you had a godd 4th although I am sure you had to work so that put a damper on everything.  

Bloodhound I hope you feel better.  I know all about stomach problems and they arent fun.  Be sure and drink plenty of fluids and don't be dehydrated.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Good Morning Nurse Darcy!  I hope you had a godd 4th although I am sure you had to work so that put a damper on everything.
> 
> Bloodhound I hope you feel better.  I know all about stomach problems and they arent fun.  Be sure and drink plenty of fluids and don't be dehydrated.



Hi, Im feeling alot better ....Ive had  a banana, water , and a caffine Free Mt Dew so far with  just a small pain now an then ,,, but nothing  like last night at all... they were horible pains...and I dont let much bother me...and rarely ever get sick.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, Im feeling alot better ....Ive had  a banana, water , and a caffine Free Mt Dew so far with  just a small pain now an then ,,, but nothing  like last night at all... they were horible pains...and I dont let much bother me...and rarely ever get sick.



Oh that's awful.  Here I go into full Mom mode.  Mt Dew is not a liquid to rehydrate with.  Sodas dehydrate.  Make koolaid with sugar. it will rehydrate you better or have popsicles.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that's awful.  Here I go into full Mom mode.  Mt Dew is not a liquid to rehydrate with.  Sodas dehydrate.  Make koolaid with sugar. it will rehydrate you better or have popsicles.



Hi, lol yes mom...I only drink one soda a day if at all....now Im looking in the cubbards for some soup....like chicken noodle,,,,mostly finding beef stew and other heavy stuf while drinking more water.


----------



## kaoden39

Yuck the thought of heavy beef soup makes me sick.  No chicken is better, maybe even just chicken broth.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yuck the thought of heavy beef soup makes me sick.  No chicken is better, maybe even just chicken broth.



all, i could find that was bland was .... low sodium progresso chicken and wild rice...it hit the spot just fine.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> all, i could find that was bland was .... low sodium progresso chicken and wild rice...it hit the spot just fine.



That works. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> all, i could find that was bland was .... low sodium progresso chicken and wild rice...it hit the spot just fine.



That's good.


----------



## dalepool

I have a ticket for the Halloween event at DCA for Oct.28th.  It would nice to meet up with some other adults for this event.  I almost feel guilty going to DL alone - let alone the Trick or Treat event.  I am  so selfish .


----------



## Sha

dalepool said:


> I have a ticket for the Halloween event at DCA for Oct.28th.  It would nice to meet up with some other adults for this event.  I almost feel guilty going to DL alone - let alone the Trick or Treat event.  I am  so selfish .



you deserve to go and have fun even to the Trick or Treat event!


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I have a ticket for the Halloween event at DCA for Oct.28th.  It would nice to meet up with some other adults for this event.  I almost feel guilty going to DL alone - let alone the Trick or Treat event.  I am  so selfish .



  The more the merrier ...tell us something about yourself?


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> I have a ticket for the Halloween event at DCA for Oct.28th.  It would nice to meet up with some other adults for this event.  I almost feel guilty going to DL alone - let alone the Trick or Treat event.  I am  so selfish .



I will be on a solo trip myself.  Though I must admit, showing off my Disneyland Resort to the Big Guys group made a great excuse.  The more the merrier.


----------



## Bloodhound

Top of the Day to all my Dis Friends, I almost back to normal...my belly is again making the noise telling me its hungry so all is well...I have to try and catch up my work today. We shall see how that goes.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> tell us something about yourself?


i love sausage and sourkraute


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i love sausage and sourkraute



   ok  thanks for that tidbit


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> ok thanks for that tidbit


hey you asked for the info, i just provided it.


----------



## dalepool

Thank you Nurse-Darcy.  

Hound Dog,  I fit into the adult/solo traveler.  I ususally bring my older sister with me for company.  She is unable to go this time.  She works for a School and they are in session when I am going.

This will be my first trip alone since I started doing home dialysis.  I am going to  be so happy to know I can travel alone and not have any problems.  If at the park when I need to do a treatment I just go to the First Aid center and 30 mins later I am ready to go again.  

I did retire from work when I became ill.  I owned a bail bonding business.  

I love to watch the parades, fantasmic, fireworks, even  people watching is fun when at disney.  SOARING  is my  favorite attraction.  I think if I could I would try to work at Disney.  It is so much fun to see other people having a wonderful time.

I love the safari skewers from Bengal BBQ.  I want to try the Dole Whip Float.

I have an annual pass.  I go to Disneyland two times a year so the Annual pass pays for itself.  I used go to Disneyland one year then WDW then next. I am not able to do that now as the flight would be to long to WDW.  

I am looking forward to  going to the Halloween party at DCA.  

Looking forward to going to Disneyland.


----------



## Sha

dalepool said:


> This will be my first trip alone since I started doing home dialysis.  I am going to  be so happy to know I can travel alone and not have any problems.  If at the park when I need to do a treatment I just go to the First Aid center and 30 mins later I am ready to go again.
> 
> I have an annual pass.  I go to Disneyland two times a year so the Annual pass pays for itself.  I used go to Disneyland one year then WDW then next. I am not able to do that now as the flight would be to long to WDW.



I am thrilled to hear that you are not letting that keep you from going! I have known someone in the past who did let that keep them from going and are no longer here.

Too bad there isnt another way that is good to get you back to the World


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Dalepool, Im sure you will have a great trip and we will be glad to have you join us ...we all like soarin fireworks parades ToT Splash Mt. you name it we like all the rides and shows for 3 of our group this will be our first visit to DL


----------



## DonaldTDuck

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i love sausage and sourkraute


Must have something to do with the moniker.  Among my favorites too.
BTW on Oct 24 we are going to Old World Octoberfest, at least that's the plan right now.  They do a whole thang for it.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Must have something to do with the moniker.  Among my favorites too.
> BTW on Oct 24 we are going to Old World Octoberfest, at least that's the plan right now.  They do a whole thang for it.



Are we still planning on Universal Studios for Friday as well?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Are we still planning on Universal Studios for Friday as well?



Um OK I wouild vote for Octoberfest myself.  Dh and I will be going to the Beer Gardens in California  Adventure.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Um OK I wouild vote for Octoberfest myself.  Dh and I will be going to the Beer Gardens in California  Adventure.



I think this place is off property ...not sure


we just had a very bad storm come through here with 60 mph winds that blew my yard furniture across the yard ...very heavy lightnight and flash flooding. ...it only lasted 30 mins...thank goodness.


----------



## dalepool

Thre is a beer garden in DCA.  I have never seen it.  I know where the winery is but have yet to notice a Beer Garden.  Is it pay as you go or a set fee?

I forgot to mention in a prior post that I am female.


----------



## kaoden39

Gosh is your weather ever going to improve?  Ours is hotter than heck.  It was 114 degrees here in N. California.  Now at about 7:40 it is still 100.  Yuck another night of very little sleep ahead of me.


----------



## kaoden39

dalepool said:


> Thre is a beer garden in DCA.  I have never seen it.  I know where the winery is but have yet to notice a Beer Garden.  Is it pay as you go or a set fee?



Pay as you go and technically it isn't much of a beer garden more of a beer stand type thing.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Gosh is your weather ever going to improve?  Ours is hotter than heck.  It was 114 degrees here in N. California.  Now at about 7:40 it is still 100.  Yuck another night of very little sleep ahead of me.



It was really hot and humid here today in the mid 90's ...like a suana outside...these storms are like this every summer till the drought comes along like we had last year with very little rain


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Must have something to do with the moniker.  Among my favorites too.
> BTW on Oct 24 we are going to Old World Octoberfest, at least that's the plan right now.  They do a whole thang for it.



I found the link to the resturant at Hunnington Beach

http://www.stockteam.com/oktober.html


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> It was really hot and humid here today in the mid 90's ...like a suana outside...these storms are like this every summer till the drought comes along like we had last year with very little rain



Yuck nothing like hot and humid.  We don't get the thunderstorms like you do.  The dry thunder strikes we had that started all these fires are rare.  Nothing several El Nino wet years and things growing like crazy followed by drought and then dry thunder.


----------



## kaoden39

I am off to put liquid gold into my van.  Ciao.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> Must have something to do with the moniker.  Among my favorites too.
> BTW on Oct 24 we are going to Old World Octoberfest, at least that's the plan right now.  They do a whole thang for it.



Are you referring to Old World in Huntington Beach?  Well I arrive late on the 24th. . .will be in the parks on Saturday the 25th till Tuesday the 28th. . .home on Wednesday. .. I am actually flying this time cause it is cheaper than driiving. .. will rent a car at the airport cause I can. . .lol

Oh, and not doing Knotts this trip. . .Brandon doesn't make me so I don't think 4 strangers could convince me either. . .though the wooden roller coaster is fun. . .the rest is lame. . .not the same since Cedar Fair has owned it. . .


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Bloodhound - all caught up - glad you're feeling better.  Come back over to my TR  - there are pics!  We went to Huntington Beach, BTW - it is beautiful and there are alot of fun shops there.

Nurse Darcy - I thought I saw you on the 29th - maybe about 3:30?  My family was running ahead and it was like, "hey, was that them..."  I was looking back while running forward, trying not to fall out of my crocs


----------



## nurse.darcy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Bloodhound - all caught up - glad you're feeling better.  Come back over to my TR  - there are pics!  We went to Huntington Beach, BTW - it is beautiful and there are alot of fun shops there.
> 
> Nurse Darcy - I thought I saw you on the 29th - maybe about 3:30?  My family was running ahead and it was like, "hey, was that them..."  I was looking back while running forward, trying not to fall out of my crocs



That would be about the time we were thinking of leaving. . .had to get back to reality. . .its definitely possible it was us. . .I was wearing a rust colored tank with flowers and jean shorts. . .along with my grey backpack. . .Brandon had his in n out tee on. . .lol
we jokes about his in n out tee. . .long so cal story.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

DonaldTDuck said:


> Must have something to do with the moniker. Among my favorites too.
> BTW on Oct 24 we are going to Old World Octoberfest, at least that's the plan right now. They do a whole thang for it.


sounds good..

since we dont have any ADRS for our Epcot day, i am going to get me a nice brat with kraut


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Are you referring to Old World in Huntington Beach?  Well I arrive late on the 24th. . .will be in the parks on Saturday the 25th till Tuesday the 28th. . .home on Wednesday. .. I am actually flying this time cause it is cheaper than driiving. .. will rent a car at the airport cause I can. . .lol
> 
> Oh, and not doing Knotts this trip. . .Brandon doesn't make me so I don't think 4 strangers could convince me either. . .though the wooden roller coaster is fun. . .the rest is lame. . .not the same since Cedar Fair has owned it. . .



Monday is an off Day so we dont know what to do...just thinking Magic Mountain, Knotts Berry Farm....or the beach...I would be happy sitting around the pool and drinking all afternoon.....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Bloodhound - all caught up - glad you're feeling better.  Come back over to my TR  - there are pics!  We went to Huntington Beach, BTW - it is beautiful and there are alot of fun shops there.



Hi, glad to see you here...I will be there right away


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Monday is an off Day so we dont know what to do...just thinking Magic Mountain, Knotts Berry Farm....or the beach...I would be happy sitting around the pool and drinking all afternoon.....lol



Okay, now you have me thinking bonfire at Huntington Beach. . .lol. . .

Loads of fun. . .

They have HUGE firepits. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, now you have me thinking bonfire at Huntington Beach. . .lol. . .
> 
> Loads of fun. . .
> 
> They have HUGE firepits. . .



Oh yea that does sound great...we will have to work on Donald with that one ......we had a nice bonfire pit at the campout an it was cold after midnight so the fire was great..

  Give me more details


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh yea that does sound great...we will have to work on Donald with that one ......we had a nice bonfire pit at the campout an it was cold after midnight so the fire was great..
> 
> Give me more details



Okay, the firepits at HB are first come first served. . .cant reserve. . .which means you would probably NOT have issues on a Monday. . .buy great wood at a local market. . .vons on Beach Blvd comes to mind. . .and Marshmallows with grahams and chocolate to make smores at the fire. . .I love HB, but for a day trip I would rather go to Knotts. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, the firepits at HB are first come first served. . .cant reserve. . .which means you would probably NOT have issues on a Monday. . .buy great wood at a local market. . .vons on Beach Blvd comes to mind. . .and Marshmallows with grahams and chocolate to make smores at the fire. . .I love HB, but for a day trip I would rather go to Knotts. . .lol



Yooou...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yooou...lol



Sorry been reminiscing all day about my so cal life. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry been reminiscing all day about my so cal life. . .lol



Do you have any ideas for off property on Monday?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Do you have any ideas for off property on Monday?



Do Knotts it's closer. Making for less highway traveling you can do Knotts on surface streets and never go on the highway.  I don't like Magic Mountain, we have a Six Flaggs within 25 miles from home and we go there less than we do Disney.


----------



## dalepool

Oh Heavens an off property day.  I arrive Sunday the 26th and return home the 29th.  I forgot the parks close early or would have planned one more day.  I hope you plan a HOB get together on the 26th or 27th Oct. I do not mind eatting alone, but would find solo dining at the HOB to maybe not be a lot of fun.  With the parks closing early hope you all have some dis meets planned.  Additionally, I am working on my "Costume" for the Trick or Treat party at DCA.  

Have a good day-- will check back in later

.


----------



## Bloodhound

Does anyone know if you need a ticket to visit Downtown Disney on an off day?


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Monday is NOT an off day.  The schedule is the beach on Friday, DLR on Saturday, Monday and Tuesday, USH on Sunday and San Diego on Wednesday and Thursday morning.  We might reverse Sunday and Monday, but we are somewhere that day.  Nurse Darcy, will you be joining us at Octoberfest?  It is in Huntington Beach.


----------



## kaoden39

DTD is free at the Disneyland Resort.  It is kind of like an outdoor mall with restaurants and a HUGE World of Disney.


----------



## dalepool

DTD  at Disneyland is not at all like the one at WDW.  If you are standing in the courtyard between DL and DCA --face towards the DL Hotel. Straight ahead will be DTD, to the left will be DCA and to the right DL.  Depending if you are going to be within walking distance or is you take a car and park at Disney Parking, there is a shuttle to parking from DTD.  There is street enterainment at various times.  There are some good restuarants in DTD.  Rainforest and ESPN as well as the HOB.

The new Garden walk is opening up little bits at a time. I think it will be more like DTD.   There is a cheesecake factory there.  I spend winters in Hawaii and love the cheesecake factory there.  The food is good and plentiful.  ( and very loud  )

Make sure you plan to go see the Aladdin show at DCA on sat.  The show is dark Monday and Turesdays.  It is a must see -- Trust me .  If you can sit in the area behind the orchestra section .  There are no bad seats.  If you  booked Via a travel agent you might have preferred seating through that.  You will enjoy the show


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> Monday is NOT an off day.  The schedule is the beach on Friday, DLR on Saturday, Monday and Tuesday, USH on Sunday and San Diego on Wednesday and Thursday morning.  We might reverse Sunday and Monday, but we are somewhere that day.  Nurse Darcy, will you be joining us at Octoberfest?  It is in Huntington Beach.



Probably not gonna do Octoberfest if you are going there on Friday.  I probably won't get in till late Friday night.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Monday is NOT an off day.  The schedule is the beach on Friday, DLR on Saturday, Monday and Tuesday, USH on Sunday and San Diego on Wednesday and Thursday morning.  We might reverse Sunday and Monday, but we are somewhere that day.  Nurse Darcy, will you be joining us at Octoberfest?  It is in Huntington Beach.



Oh Ok ...last time we spoke about it was US on Friday......I would rather reverse Sun and Mon. just beacuse alot of the shows  and fireworks wont be showing on weekdays I think is what I heard.


----------



## kaoden39

Nurse Darcy,

I was sharing your Disneyland pictures with my teenage daughters and my oldest one thinks your son was hot when his hair was long!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Im going to Bowling Green the next couple days too work and I will be on here breifly each night so carry on...


 Donald:  I really do think doing the beach on Friday will be best cause we will be suffering some serious jetlag having to get up at 4am Eastern time Friday morn to make it to the Airport


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> Nurse Darcy,
> 
> I was sharing your Disneyland pictures with my teenage daughters and my oldest one thinks your son was hot when his hair was long!



Why thank you. . .I think he's a pretty good looking kid, but hey I am his mother.  He's a good kid too. . .minds his manners, is respectful of others and does his chores and schoolwork. . .gotta love it.  He is also a sound/lighting technician at his church for the High School group. . .and of course he loves ALL THINGS disney. . .


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Why thank you. . .I think he's a pretty good looking kid, but hey I am his mother.  He's a good kid too. . .minds his manners, is respectful of others and does his chores and schoolwork. . .gotta love it.  He is also a sound/lighting technician at his church for the High School group. . .and of course he loves ALL THINGS disney. . .



To quote her " Oh my God he's perfect."  She really loved the long hair.  How nice that he is such a good kid too.  DD is in honors classes at school and is big into playing in the symphonic band and the marching band.  She plays the tuba and the Sousaphone.  She's this little petite thing and it is hilarius seeing  her carry the big tuba or the huge Sousaphone.  She was a trumpet player for years and in the 8th grade the band teacher asked her to change because they needed tuba and Sousaphone players and she fell in love.  So goodbye to the expensive trumpet Dad and I bought.  Oh well what can you do?  Have a good day.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> To quote her " Oh my God he's perfect."  She really loved the long hair.  How nice that he is such a good kid too.  DD is in honors classes at school and is big into playing in the symphonic band and the marching band.  She plays the tuba and the Sousaphone.  She's this little petite thing and it is hilarius seeing  her carry the big tuba or the huge Sousaphone.  She was a trumpet player for years and in the 8th grade the band teacher asked her to change because they needed tuba and Sousaphone players and she fell in love.  So goodbye to the expensive trumpet Dad and I bought.  Oh well what can you do?  Have a good day.



Lol. . .my son plays guitar and bass. . .many lessons. . .he did not go into honors cause he is going to the Police Cadets.  Apparently, he wants to be a detective some day. . .this from my former Architecture loving boy who wanted to pilot helicopters. . .Although he is an artist and I can't imagine him actually "liking" the cadet acadamy. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol. . .my son plays guitar and bass. . .many lessons. . .he did not go into honors cause he is going to the Police Cadets.  Apparently, he wants to be a detective some day. . .this from my former Architecture loving boy who wanted to pilot helicopters. . .Although he is an artist and I can't imagine him actually "liking" the cadet acadamy. . .lol.



Maybe the Police academy is better than my 17yo step daughter wanting to join the Army...atleast he wont have to go over seas as ordered...but he might by choice on vaction somewere.

Looks like its going to be weather here for a couple days ...mid 80's no humidity


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol. . .my son plays guitar and bass. . .many lessons. . .he did not go into honors cause he is going to the Police Cadets.  Apparently, he wants to be a detective some day. . .this from my former Architecture loving boy who wanted to pilot helicopters. . .Although he is an artist and I can't imagine him actually "liking" the cadet acadamy. . .lol.




Kacy isn't an artist by any means.  LOL.  I think she failed coloring in kindergarten.  She has talked about becoming a police officer and it scares me to death.


Bloodhound said:


> Maybe the Police academy is better than my 17yo step daughter wanting to join the Army...atleast he wont have to go over seas as ordered...but he might by choice on vaction somewere.
> 
> Looks like its going to be weather here for a couple days ...mid 80's no humidity




In some places being a police officer is as dangerous as being in a warzone.


----------



## Bloodhound

Attention we interupt your regularly scheduled program for a test.....this is only a test.....beep  beeep   beeeeeppp 

Reporting Live from Bowling Green Ky its Thursday Afternoon Live  with  Pluto the Big Guy ... LOL ... I just rolled into town and at my Dad's and hijacked his computer for a short while ... traffic was terrible it took forever to get here dang construction carp. :


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> In some places being a police officer is as dangerous as being in a warzone.



I agree with you there...especially since they are bringing guns to a fist fights nowadays.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yep, scares the bejesus out of me. . .but I refuse to rain on his parade. . .I have always told him he could be whatever he wanted to be. . .(although I do secretly believe he will HATE all that physical activity and give it up. . .lol)


----------



## Bloodhound

Does anyone know if Alladin will be down for rehab last week of Oct.?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> .(although I do secretly believe he will HATE all that physical activity and give it up. . .lol)



You have a valid point...is he into any sports?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> You have a valid point...is he into any sports?



No, he is not. . .at all, well, unless its anything to do with water. . .swimming, wake boarding, water skiing, etc. . .

And I hadn't heard about Alladin being in rehab. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No, he is not. . .at all, well, unless its anything to do with water. . .swimming, wake boarding, water skiing, etc. . .
> 
> .



Thanks...I believe he is going to be in for a rude awakining....the police acadamy is not about coffee an donuts at all


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Yep, scares the bejesus out of me. . .but I refuse to rain on his parade. . .I have always told him he could be whatever he wanted to be. . .(although I do secretly believe he will HATE all that physical activity and give it up. . .lol)




I've always done the same with my kids but I understand how you feel.  We live in the outskirts of the San Francisco bay area and the thin gs we see and here about on the news makes me really appreciate how much the police do.


----------



## dalepool

Alladin appears to be running in oct.  I did read a post a while back that mentioned Alladin would be replaced with a new show .  If true I am so happy to have one day,  Sunday, the day I arrive to see it again.  I never seem to get tired of this show.  See you all there in Oct. 

       

patty


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks Dalepool for the Alladin Update.


Good Morning All Im leaving Bowling Green Shortly an heading home today ...I met Stella  er um I mean Donald for Ribs wings and BEER!!! last night about 8:00pm cental time after a long hot day of physical work and man was i tired....after the first tall Stella I perked up....lol  we ate and talked about the trip and I made my first deposit of 350.00 cash for our trip this Oct. Donald has everything booked and all we need is our park tickets from costco......  I will see you tonight online hopefully.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

So I'm at work this morning and my cell phone rings, "UNKNOWN".  I answer anyway and it's Frontier Airline.  We are leaving Louisville in August and your flight has been cancelled.   She offers a refund or moving the flight to another city.  As we got tix for under $200, we are now flying out of NashVegas with pretty much the same schedule.  My sis lives there about 2 minutes from the airport, so, unbeknownst to her as yet, she's hosting a Big Guy slumber party the night before.  So we will make all our appointments and hope to see lots of you folk there.  As Ben says on Cash Cab, "Are you in?"


----------



## MATTERHORN

DonaldTDuck said:


> So I'm at work this morning and my cell phone rings, "UNKNOWN".  I answer anyway and it's Frontier Airline.  We are leaving Louisville in August and your flight has been cancelled.   She offers a refund or moving the flight to another city.  As we got tix for under $200, we are now flying out of NashVegas with pretty much the same schedule.  My sis lives there about 2 minutes from the airport, so, unbeknownst to her as yet, she's hosting a Big Guy slumber party the night before.  So we will make all our appointments and hope to see lots of you folk there.  As Ben says on Cash Cab, "Are you in?"



Wow, that's crazy!!! Atleast you were able to get another flight from them! I am sure your sister won't mind the slumber party!! 

I am now kinda in on the trip also, hope no one minds. I'll be at DL from the 22-25 with another friend from the boards, hoping you guys are all gonna meet up maybe the night of the 24th??? Let me know!!

Andrea


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> Wow, that's crazy!!! Atleast you were able to get another flight from them! I am sure your sister won't mind the slumber party!!
> 
> I am now kinda in on the trip also, hope no one minds. I'll be at DL from the 22-25 with another friend from the boards, hoping you guys are all gonna meet up maybe the night of the 24th??? Let me know!!
> 
> Andrea



   We arrive Friday the 24th and are planning on going to the beach and October fest at huntington Beach...we could possibly meet at Downtown Disney cause Nurse Darcy is arriving late Friday Night...Sat morning we will be at the DL parks

Andrea  tell us about yourself?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Bloodhound said:


> We arrive Friday the 24th and are planning on going to the beach and October fest at huntington Beach...we could possibly meet at Downtown Disney cause Nurse Darcy is arriving late Friday Night...Sat morning we will be at the DL parks
> 
> Andrea  tell us about yourself?



Well I live in Vegas just like Nurse Darcy, so a short 3.5 hour drive to my favorite place. I try to make it about 5-6 times a year!! October is my absolute favorite month to be at DL. 

I have 3 kiddos, 7, 5 and 2 and I will turn 29  about a month before our trip! What else? I do accounting for an internet company. I'm Polish, originally from Michigan. Can't think of much else, any questions, just let me know. 

This trip we are staying at the HOJO first two night, then PP. I will still be there Saturday morning, so maybe meeting up will work out. Doing the Halloween party again so really excited about that!! 

Other than that, I can be a giant smart a** most of the time, so you have all been warned!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Here's one of my favorite Halloween pics from the parks at the Party to get everyone in the spirit of the October trip!


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> Well I live in Vegas just like Nurse Darcy, so a short 3.5 hour drive to my favorite place. I try to make it about 5-6 times a year!! October is my absolute favorite month to be at DL.
> 
> I have 3 kiddos, 7, 5 and 2 and I will turn 29  about a month before our trip! What else? I do accounting for an internet company. I'm Polish, originally from Michigan. Can't think of much else, any questions, just let me know.
> 
> This trip we are staying at the HOJO first two night, then PP. I will still be there Saturday morning, so maybe meeting up will work out. Doing the Halloween party again so really excited about that!!
> 
> Other than that, I can be a giant smart a** most of the time, so you have all been warned!
> 
> Andrea




Who all is coming with you on the trip?  My grandmother lived in Michigan when she passed away about 10 years ago ...she was originally from Kentucky....We all have a pretty good sence of humor and joke around alot in the parks were all about business getting from one ride to the next. 3 of our group has never been to DLR ...Im one of them and  the youngest at 47 and the oldest  is 56 ...all of us fit the Disney comercial going down the rides as adults and getting off as kids...lol




MATTERHORN said:


> Here's one of my favorite Halloween pics from the parks at the Party to get everyone in the spirit of the October trip!




Great picture...more please...lol


----------



## dalepool

I may be wrong -- oh heaven forbid that ever happens-- but  as the airline cancelled your flight they  should have offered to  send you on a flight that is same time or near same as your original.  They are not to charge you additional fees.  I would check if traveling via las veags is not good for u all.  Now I can not imagine how a night in vegas would be a hard ship .  But certainly check to see what is available to you all.  

? Are you guys wearing a costume to the  halloween party?

Talk later 
Patty


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nurse.darcy said:


> That would be about the time we were thinking of leaving. . .had to get back to reality. . .its definitely possible it was us. . .I was wearing a rust colored tank with flowers and jean shorts. . .along with my grey backpack. . .Brandon had his in n out tee on. . .lol
> we jokes about his in n out tee. . .long so cal story.


 
I love my In n Out Tees!!!!  They make great pajamas!  I think it was you - a belated Hi!  



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, now you have me thinking bonfire at Huntington Beach. . .lol. . .
> 
> Loads of fun. . .
> 
> They have HUGE firepits. . .


 
We visited Huntington for awhile this trip.  I love the "california beachy" fell of it.  It's just like we've seen in the movies with the surfboard shops and the pier, and the firepits!  I remember seeing the firepits at night at Seal Beach before.  I want to be eating S'mores at one of those beaches some time! 



Bloodhound said:


> Does anyone know if you need a ticket to visit Downtown Disney on an off day?


 
I see you got your answer.



kaoden39 said:


> DTD is free at the Disneyland Resort. It is kind of like an outdoor mall with restaurants and a HUGE World of Disney.


 
It seems like you have a new avatar every time you post!  



nurse.darcy said:


> Yep, scares the bejesus out of me. . .but I refuse to rain on his parade. . .I have always told him he could be whatever he wanted to be. . .(although I do secretly believe he will HATE all that physical activity and give it up. . .lol)


 
Good for you for encouraging him to follow his dreams!  



dalepool said:


> Alladin appears to be running in oct. I did read a post a while back that mentioned Alladin would be replaced with a new show . If true I am so happy to have one day, Sunday, the day I arrive to see it again. I never seem to get tired of this show. See you all there in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> patty


 
At DL, they took Aladin and Jasmine out of Adventure Land, and have an Indiana Jones show going on in there now.  I read it was just temporary. We didn't go - I talked to a CM and it sounded a little violent for the kids.


----------



## dalepool

Yes, they did take the alladin meet and greet out of Disneyland.  The Alladin show i am talking about  is the broadway type production that is held at DCA.   The show is around 30 mins in length.  It is held in the theatre at the end of the DCA Hollywood area. ( or city area what ever it is called). 

   

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I love my In n Out Tees!!!!  They make great pajamas!  I think it was you - a belated Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> We visited Huntington for awhile this trip.  I love the "california beachy" fell of it.  It's just like we've seen in the movies with the surfboard shops and the pier, and the firepits!  I remember seeing the firepits at night at Seal Beach before.  I want to be eating S'mores at one of those beaches some time!
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like you have a new avatar every time you post!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you for encouraging him to follow his dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> At DL, they took Aladin and Jasmine out of Adventure Land, and have an Indiana Jones show going on in there now.  I read it was just temporary. We didn't go - I talked to a CM and it sounded a little violent for the kids.



Okay, Saw the Indy show and there is NOTHING violent about it. . .so don't know what the CM was talking about. . .lol


----------



## kaoden39

MAGICFOR2 said:


> It seems like you have a new avatar every time you post!




I get bored with them.  Right now I am looking for the perfect Ursala for a tattoo so I may have lots of Ursala's.  But I think I have decided on one of rumbly_tumbly's designs.   I have fun changing my avatars and seeing who notices and they can also reflect my mood.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good Morning evryone....I hope you all had a great weekend. I over did it Sat working too hard and then came home an mowed the lawn while it was way too hot  and Sunday i did nothing but watch tv and lay around....I have to go back to Bowling Green maybe twice the week to downsize my antiques booth at Fleand Antiques Mall,,,due to the high gas prices Im not going as often since its 80 miles away and people are Not  buying like usual so Im saving 95.00 a month by going from 2 booths to one booth. The weather is suppose to be sunny all week


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a Transfer for the Ladies , I thought you may enjoy


----------



## kaoden39

Good morning.  Saving money on gas is a good thing.  I cannot believe it but I was thrilled to pay $4.29 the other day.  It seemed so low.  LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning west coasters. . .to all others, good afternoon. . .the only thing I have positive to say about the economy is that the gas has gone down 10 cents a gallon here. . .lol. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

its 3.95 here at Fort Knox  and in Bowling Green it was 4.05

Hi Greg , I hope everything is going ok?


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


>



LMAO for your feminine side BH??


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> LMAO for your feminine side BH??


Ha...yoouuu. Miss Smarty Pants that was for the females posting on this thread, thank you very much


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ha...yoouuu. Miss Smarty Pants that was for the females posting on this thread, thank you very much



Um hmm!  A likely story!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Um hmm!  A likely story!



ok...laugh it up


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Ha...yoouuu. Miss Smarty Pants that was for the females posting on this thread, thank you very much



   but you never said that before... 



kaoden39 said:


> Um hmm!  A likely story!



  



Bloodhound said:


> ok...laugh it up


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> ok...laugh it up



Okay we will!


----------



## Bloodhound

changing the Subject...Has anyone been to Medievil Times Dinner and Show?

  DTD this may be something to look into. I think Goofy would really like it.

http://www.medievaltimes.com/faq.aspx


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> changing the Subject...



do you think tha is REALLY going  to work???


----------



## Bloodhound

I can only hope..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> changing the Subject...Has anyone been to Medievil Times Dinner and Show?
> 
> DTD this may be something to look into. I think Goofy would really like it.
> 
> http://www.medievaltimes.com/faq.aspx



I have, its pretty fun. . .well its been a long time for me though. . .guess its still fun. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I have, its pretty fun. . .well its been a long time for me though. . .guess its still fun. . .lol



Hi, who all went with you to M T ?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, who all went with you to M T ?



I was still married back then. . .It was me, DH, DS, my DSIL, DBIL and their two kids. . .


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> changing the Subject...Has anyone been to Medievil Times Dinner and Show?
> 
> DTD this may be something to look into. I think Goofy would really like it.
> 
> http://www.medievaltimes.com/faq.aspx



NO!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, Saw the Indy show and there is NOTHING violent about it. . .so don't know what the CM was talking about. . .lol


 
That's good to know - I couldn't imagine why it would be violent    She was trying to tell me that a man hits a woman in it....



Bloodhound said:


> changing the Subject...Has anyone been to Medievil Times Dinner and Show?
> 
> DTD this may be something to look into. I think Goofy would really like it.
> 
> http://www.medievaltimes.com/faq.aspx


 
We have gone several times - sort of a family tradition.  The last time was 2 years ago!  It seems to get better every time we go!    At least the show does - the food is mediocre at best, but we always have a great time!  Oh, and Donald beer comes with your meal, so you guys should like that!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ok, so I am assuming that DTD does not want to do MT. . .sweet. . .so I will see you all Saturday Morning. . .its EMH that day so be there before 8.  EMH is at 7 a.m.  I don't care about your hangovers from doing Octoberfest in HB, be at DLR on the DLP side before 7 a.m. . . .you will need it. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Ok, so I am assuming that DTD does not want to do MT. . .sweet. . .so I will see you all Saturday Morning. . .its EMH that day so be there before 8.  EMH is at 7 a.m.  I don't care about your hangovers from doing Octoberfest in HB, be at DLR on the DLP side before 7 a.m. . . .you will need it. . .



Oh, one other thing. . .I am bringing a friend and we are probably staying at one of the onsite hotels. . .she is a DVC owner and has points to spare this year. . .so, we will manage to be EARLY for the EMH (which is not what it is called at DLR).  Meet us at the gate. . .Patty and I are quite recognizable. . .lol. . .think Redheads. . .and Thelma and Louise. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Sounds great...I'll be the one without the Hang over....lol Goofy dont drink much either....I think from the jet leg we will be calling it an early day anyway we have to get up so early to be at the airport Friday Morning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Sounds great...I'll be the one without the Hang over....lol Goofy dont drink much either....I think from the jet leg we will be calling it an early day anyway we have to get up so early to be at the airport Friday Morning.



Ah but you are all going to Oktoberfest at HB. . .so there will be bleary eyed dudes joining us on Saturday. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah but you are all going to Oktoberfest at HB. . .so there will be bleary eyed dudes joining us on Saturday. . .



Yes if they can make it...other wise they can meet up later...lol j/k we love making the early magic hours....and extra evening hours as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, one other thing. . .I am bringing a friend and we are probably staying at one of the onsite hotels. . .she is a DVC owner and has points to spare this year. . .so, we will manage to be EARLY for the EMH (which is not what it is called at DLR).  Meet us at the gate. . .Patty and I are quite recognizable. . .lol. . .think Redheads. . .and Thelma and Louise. . .



is your friend Patty aka as dalepool?


----------



## dalepool

Oh gosh no -- this patty is blonde.   I guess I could be red the same way I am blonde LOL.  Anyway  you all sound like you are gonna have a lot of fun.  Hope I will have time to join in with a few of the activities.

Blonde-Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Oh gosh no -- this patty is blonde.   I guess I could be red the same way I am blonde LOL.  Anyway  you all sound like you are gonna have a lot of fun.  Hope I will have time to join in with a few of the activities.
> 
> Blonde-Patty



Oh Ok...I was thinking it was you cause you all live in the same town.. and looks like we will be in DLR both Mon and Tues all day


----------



## DonaldTDuck

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, one other thing. . .I am bringing a friend and we are probably staying at one of the onsite hotels. . .she is a DVC owner and has points to spare this year. . .so, we will manage to be EARLY for the EMH (which is not what it is called at DLR).  Meet us at the gate. . .Patty and I are quite recognizable. . .lol. . .think Redheads. . .and Thelma and Louise. . .



I think redheads way too much of the time.  They're nothing but trouble, but I can't stay away.  j/k
I did MT in Orlando about 15 years ago.  It was awful.  And they limited everyone to 2 beers, and they were small.  Thank googness my buddy didn't drink, so I got 4.  But the show was so badly staged and I don't like being told who to cheer for.  It just really bugs me, especially when they want me to cheer for blue(ain't gonna happen).  And the food, meh.
I work at 5 am every morning, so even with jet lag, it's my normal time, so I I'll be there early.  Tell Goofy there are women that will listen to him talk, and he'll be there too.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> I think redheads way too much of the time.  They're nothing but trouble, but I can't stay away.  j/k
> I did MT in Orlando about 15 years ago.  It was awful.  And they limited everyone to 2 beers, and they were small.  Thank googness my buddy didn't drink, so I got 4.  But the show was so badly staged and I don't like being told who to cheer for.  It just really bugs me, especially when they want me to cheer for blue(ain't gonna happen).  And the food, meh.
> I work at 5 am every morning, so even with jet lag, it's my normal time, so I I'll be there early.  Tell Goofy there are women that will listen to him talk, and he'll be there too.



Hey DtD ...I will be back in BG this Wens Thurs if you want to go see Wall E let me know at one of the early shows on Thurs would be perfect...I will head back home after we eat probably.


----------



## dismem98

DonaldTDuck said:


> I think redheads way too much of the time.  They're nothing but trouble, but I can't stay away.  j/k
> I did MT in Orlando about 15 years ago.  It was awful.  And they limited everyone to 2 beers, and they were small.  Thank googness my buddy didn't drink, so I got 4.  But the show was so badly staged and I don't like being told who to cheer for.  It just really bugs me, especially when they want me to cheer for blue(ain't gonna happen).  And the food, meh.
> I work at 5 am every morning, so even with jet lag, it's my normal time, so I I'll be there early.  Tell Goofy there are women that will listen to him talk, and he'll be there too.





Trouble...us trouble...oh but what fun we have...LOL
My red gets really light swimming all summer so hope it will be back to red in Oct.


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Trouble...us trouble...oh but what fun we have...LOL
> My red gets really light swimming all summer so hope it will be back to red in Oct.



Hi and  ...we love the POTC Red head at the auction bridge. Everytime we went under it Donald got us to yell out we want the red head a couple times and several people onboard crack up ...lol ...along with us.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi how are you this evening?  I got myself a new tattoo today and had my old oneredone.  Wanna see?


----------



## Bloodhound

Mickey of our big guys group called me tonight to meet Him and Goofy at Beef O'Brady's in Elisabethtown and watch the Allstars Baseball game...about 3 pitchers later and a massive feast we called it an early night... they have to get up early for work. I have a massage and Chiropractors appt at 3pm and then Im off to Bowling Green tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hi how are you this evening?  I got myself a new tattoo today and had my old oneredone.  Wanna see?





yes post away...I would love to see fresh ink


----------



## kaoden39

New one





Old on redone


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> New one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old on redone



nice detailed work...what are they? ...the old one has some flash glare on it.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> nice detailed work...what are they? ...the old one has some flash glare on it.



the one with a glare looks like a butterfly over a flower...  i think  

Nice Art!!!


----------



## kaoden39

The one on the right with the glare is a butterfly on a flower.





Less glarey picture.


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> the one with a glare looks like a butterfly over a flower...  i think
> 
> Nice Art!!!



The left one is like a flower with water swirling around it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Trouble...us trouble...oh but what fun we have...LOL
> My red gets really light swimming all summer so hope it will be back to red in Oct.



Ah yes, we do know how to have fun. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> The one on the right with the glare is a butterfly on a flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less glarey picture.



Much better picture...I like butterflies...my ex-wife has a butterfly too ...well after we divorced she got it. 
My wife doesnt have any tats...weve been married almost 5 years now..this Nov will be 5 years .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ah yes, we do know how to have fun. . .lol



Hey there...Im counting on it....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey there...Im counting on it....lol



lol. . .Sorry I haven't been around much lately. . .still need to finish my trip report. . .been working too much. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Nurse Darcey, does your friend Patty thats comming with you post on the DISboards?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Nurse Darcey, does your friend Patty thats comming with you post on the DISboards?



yep, she just posted here tonight. . .dismem98.  She's the redhead who swims a lot. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> lol. . .Sorry I haven't been around much lately. . .still need to finish my trip report. . .been working too much. . .



Thats ok, only thing is now were are flying out of Nashvegus instead of Louisville. Frontier Airlines is pulling out of  louisville in Auguest.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> yep, she just posted here tonight. . .dismem98.  She's the redhead who swims a lot. . .



Oh ok, I said hi to her earlier and didnt realise it  was your friend.  I use to swim alot cuase I was a lifeguard during college...not so much anymore.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thats ok, only thing is now were are flying out of Nashvegus instead of Louisville. Frontier Airlines is pulling out of  louisville in Auguest.



I saw that. . .pretty tough times for lots of these airlines with the high cost of gas prices. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh ok, I said hi to her earlier and didnt realise it  was your friend.



We sure know how to have LOTS of fun together. . .we proved it in May at the World.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I saw that. . .pretty tough times for lots of these airlines with the high cost of gas prices. . .



Yup ...I hope the dont pull out of Nashville in the meantime....there main hub is in Denver  I think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup ...I hope the dont pull out of Nashville in the meantime....there main hub is in Denver  I think.



I think you are safe for the moment.  Many of these airlines are pulling out of their smaller markets and combining with other airlines to streamline service and to not duplicate routes.  Its going to make plane travel much more difficult cause planes will fill up faster. . .last minute flights will be hard to get.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I think you are safe for the moment.  Many of these airlines are pulling out of their smaller markets and combining with other airlines to streamline service and to not duplicate routes.  Its going to make plane travel much more difficult cause planes will fill up faster. . .last minute flights will be hard to get.



iTS PROBABLY EASIER FOR US TO FLY OUT OF nASVILLE ANYWAY...ITS JUST 50 MILES DUE SOUTH OF bOWLING gREEN.....WOOPS caps lock sorry...lol


drunk posting tonight and I have to look at the keyboard as it is to type....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> iTS PROBABLY EASIER FOR US TO FLY OUT OF nASVILLE ANYWAY...ITS JUST 50 MILES DUE SOUTH OF bOWLING gREEN.....WOOPS caps lock sorry...lol
> 
> 
> drunk posting tonight and I have to look at the keyboard as it is to type....lol



Haven't done that in a while. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Haven't done that in a while. . .lol.



So why have they been overworking you lately?...Im watching Bizare Foods on the travel channel tonight...they are eating Gators...lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> So why have they been overworking you lately?...Im watching Bizare Foods on the travel channel tonight...they are eating Gators...lol.



Actually, I did it to myself.  We are a self scheduling unit and I booked myself for 5 12 hr shifts in a row . . .I do that sometimes. . .

By the way, I love Bizzarre Foods. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually, I did it to myself.  We are a self scheduling unit and I booked myself for 5 12 hr shifts in a row . . .I do that sometimes. . .
> 
> By the way, I love Bizzarre Foods. . .



self induce overtime...what a concept....lol

Yup that show is great..some of his foods are way over the top and even gross him out....yet I cant stop watching to see what he will eat next....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

a freind from another thread just posted this link from Jay Leno tonight and its halarius(polical humor)   http://sendables.jibjab.com/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> self induce overtime...what a concept....lol
> 
> Yup that show is great..some of his foods are way over the top and even gross him out....yet I cant stop watching to see what he will eat next....lol



I know, I watch it all the time.  Usually DVR it so I don't miss it.  I like that one and Hells Kitchen. . .love Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I know, I watch it all the time.  Usually DVR it so I don't miss it.  I like that one and Hells Kitchen. . .love Gordon Ramsey



I didnt watch Hells Kitchen...what did you like about that show? well besides  Gordan I mean...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I didnt watch Hells Kitchen...what did you like about that show? well besides  Gordan I mean...lol



Well, the season where they did the show at Green Valley Ranch Casino here just down the street from me is when I began watching it.  I like watching how the chefs progress from where they are when they start to where they end up at the end. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, the season where they did the show at Green Valley Ranch Casino here just down the street from me is when I began watching it.  I like watching how the chefs progress from where they are when they start to where they end up at the end. . .



IC,....I should leran to be a cheff as much as I like great food...lol well maybe not cause if my wife cooked great I would weigh  300lbs...lol and no I really dont like alot of her cooking which could be a good thing .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> IC,....I should leran to be a cheff as much as I like great food...lol well maybe not cause if my wife cooked great I would weigh  300lbs...lol and no I really dont like alot of her cooking which could be a good thing .



Well, I can guarantee you that NO ONE will ever be able to say they married me for my cooking skills. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I can guarantee you that NO ONE will ever be able to say they married me for my cooking skills. . .lol.



My littlre sister doent cook at all...unless you count  microwave dinners....lol
her husband does all the cooking....meat  meat and more meat....I always ask were are the fresh veggies...we used to have a huge garden and  I love veggies.  dad still always grows tomatoes.  Tonight I had wings and ribs


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> My littlre sister doent cook at all...unless you count  microwave dinners....lol
> her husband does all the cooking....meat  meat and more meat....I always ask were are the fresh veggies...we used to have a huge garden and  I love veggies.  dad still always grows tomatoes.  Tonight I had wings and ribs



Tonight I had microwave. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Its 1AM here so Im off to sleep...see you later.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DonaldTDuck said:


> NO!


 
That's pretty firm - afraid of horses?  

Sorry - I saw your reply after I posted this.  We also visited MT in Orlando and it was terrible!  NO comparison, IMHO.  It felt like they just did a half ***ssed job of throwing together the show and the dinner jsut to get tourist dollars.  In Calif.  You can ask for the section you want if you would rather cheer for green or red!  The food was Meh - you get two beers with your dinner, but you can order more cocktails - at least.  We just love the pageantry and excitement there.  I would never do the one in Orlando again.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Tammie, Im glad too see you here again.  I thought I read somewhere they have a full bar at the one in California. I know it must be better than Orlando cause some have posted they go every year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Tammie, Im glad too see you here again.  I thought I read somewhere they have a full bar at the one in California. I know it must be better than Orlando cause some have posted they go every year.



Yep, they do have a full bar. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yep, they do have a full bar. . .lol



Hi, are you working again today?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, are you working again today?



Yep, I work tonight, thursday and Friday. . .then off for 4 or 5. . .can't remember. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yep, I work tonight, thursday and Friday. . .then off for 4 or 5. . .can't remember. . .



I use to work a shedule simalar...we worked 4 days on and for days off 12 hour shifts after working over almost 3 months straight they had to do something cause we were working 8 hour shifts and each week we had a different day off and only one...it was in a factory


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I use to work a shedule simalar...we worked 4 days on and for days off 12 hour shifts after working over almost 3 months straight they had to do something cause we were working 8 hour shifts and each week we had a different day off and only one...it was in a factory



Like I said before, we are a self-scheduling unit so I usually do the damage to myself. . .at least I thought enough to give myself more breaks this time. . .lol

The only thing is I am working an extra shift each week cause we have been short staffed.  I don't really like working overtime cause I don't like depending on the income from it, but it has helped to finance my WDW trips. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Like I said before, we are a self-scheduling unit so I usually do the damage to myself. . .at least I thought enough to give myself more breaks this time. . .lol
> 
> The only thing is I am working an extra shift each week cause we have been short staffed.  I don't really like working overtime cause I don't like depending on the income from it, but it has helped to finance my WDW trips. . .lol



yup ...disposable cash makes drinkin around the world so much more fun....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yup ...disposable cash makes drinkin around the world so much more fun....lol



I agree. . .lol.  Well boys, I finished the last two slides of my Disneyland Trippie. . .lol.  Wish I could have made it longer. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I agree. . .lol.  Well boys, I finished the last two slides of my Disneyland Trippie. . .lol.  Wish I could have made it longer. . .lol



Thanks for the TR...... booo for no ESPN Zone Arcade  and House of Blues Pics...lol  J/K


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks for the TR...... booo for no ESPN Zone Arcade  and House of Blues Pics...lol  J/K



Sorry sweetie. . .I sometimes get caught up and forget to take pics. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry sweetie. . .I sometimes get caught up and forget to take pics. . .lol



No problem, I definately can relate and never take pictures, I can find them elsewhere. 

Well Until this Oct anyway ...I bought a small camera an two 2G memory cards for pics and vidieos of our escapades  at DLR


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> No problem, I definately can relate and never take pictures, I can find them elsewhere.
> 
> Well Until this Oct anyway ...I bought a small camera an two 2G memory cards for pics and vidieos of our escapades  at DLR



I believe we will all have a TON of pics from this trip. . .hope that everyone who wants to join in can make it out. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and we should probably start a Pre-Trip report and get everyone involved. . .lol


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and we should probably start a Pre-Trip report and get everyone involved. . .lol



you mean this isnt the pretrip report???


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I believe we will all have a TON of pics from this trip. . .hope that everyone who wants to join in can make it out. . .lol


 Yup...and I hope Greg can come... he hasnt been around here in a while



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and we should probably start a Pre-Trip report and get everyone involved. . .lol



I think Donald will start a PTR  once we get 60 days out to make the PS ressies...I think is what he said ...cause he is the Trip Planner...Im am the recruitter....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> you mean this isnt the pretrip report???



read the first post.....lol  ....  this is a dis meets thread


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Yup...and I hope Greg can come... he hasnt been around here in a while



he's been around just not posting


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> you mean this isnt the pretrip report???



Of course not. . .the pretrippie needs schedules, photos and background info. . .this is the recruitment thread. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> he's been around just not posting



thats good to know  


Are you thinking about joining our Motley Crew in Oct.?


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> read the first post.....lol  ....  this is a dis meets thread



I remember that first one! and it did say planning!!! actually wasnt it the fiirst 2 posts???


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> thats good to know
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about joining our Motley Crew in Oct.?



No Sir... I am going to be at WDW that weekend  with a group of friends


----------



## Bloodhound

woops time has fown by today...Im off to my mesagge therapist and chropractor appt....bbl


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> No Sir... I am going to be at WDW that weekend  with a group of friends



do you all have a PTR started?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> woops time has fown by today...Im off to my mesagge therapist and chropractor appt....bbl



Aren't you supposed to go to BG today?. . .lol

Have fun with DTD. . .talk to all of you later. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha...look at the line above cast of characters...I have to leav before I miss my appt. its a long drive and traffic will be horrible




Bloodhound said:


> Hi, The Half a Ton of Big Guys Gang will be in Disneyland/So Cal. Oct. 24th. - Oct. 30st 2008 If anyone wants to plan a Dis Meet to share a ride, meal, show, or enjoy a dole whip or audlt beverage on Oct 24thth - 28th. 2008
> 10/24 Universal Studios
> 10/27 Knotts Berry Farm or Magic Mountain?
> 10/28 we will be at Mickeys Trick or Treat Party
> 10/29 - 10/30 Sw & SD Zoo
> 
> Let the planning begin.Anyway, if some of these don't apply anymore, don't get mad at me, I only copied and pasted what I found on the DIS from other threads!!!
> 
> 
> Feel free to post ...its my first time to DL , We need to find a good deal on Airfare, Offsite Hotel (walking distance), A rental car for the week for off site Dinning/Shows, touring Holleywood Blvd., Universal , Sea World, S.D. Zoo, stick our feet in the Ocean...lol ect. ect. I wouldnt mind trying out Surffin but I think it will be too cold.
> 
> DonaldTDuck is our trip planner and he is working two jobs right now and has no time...thus I'm takeing it upon myself to start gathering info for our group
> 
> Some of may have seen our other trip report Half A Ton of Big Guys Takes on the World from Sept 07 http://www.disboards.com/showthread....0#post21246180
> 
> Who knows we may even start a pretrip report after we gather up all our plans.
> 
> Cast of Characters
> 
> Hi, Im Robert aka Pluto  Im a straight married with children white male...Im the youngest at 47
> DonaldTDuck_is a single straight white male...our Trip Planner and Oldest of the group
> Mickey  is a single straight white male
> Goofy is a single straight white male
> We all live in Kentucky spread out 80miles over !-65 and have been friends and fraternity brothers since college     around 1980.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Aren't you supposed to go to BG today?. . .lol
> 
> Have fun with DTD. . .talk to all of you later. . .



yes after my Appt. I will hit the Hwy


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> do you all have a PTR started?



No.. Im not the one doing the planning for this one.... I may be planning one for next year though. Just waiting to see what falls into place. And it may be too close to the October trip for some... just have to wait and  see how it falls into place


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Trouble...us trouble...oh but what fun we have...LOL
> My red gets really light swimming all summer so hope it will be back to red in Oct.



Hi, I hear that Nurse Darcey is going to be your roomate at DLR and you will join us form some fun in the parks. The more the merrier is our motto...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hi how are you this evening?  I got myself a new tattoo today and had my old oneredone.  Wanna see?



  Hi How are you doing with your fresh ink? any swelling or pains?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I hear that Nurse Darcey is going to be your roomate at DLR and you will join us form some fun in the parks. The more the merrier is our motto...lol



uh we haven't decided if we will be roomies yet, but hey, we are last minute planners anyway. . .lol.  And we will definitely have some fun. . .with my park "expertise" and Patty's fun loving nature, we will have a great time. . .


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I hear that Nurse Darcey is going to be your roomate at DLR and you will join us form some fun in the parks. The more the merrier is our motto...lol





That's the plan right now.  I grew up there and have only been back a few times.  Will meet up with Darcy in Aug at WDW as well.

Be warned...we may cause trouble......LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> uh we haven't decided if we will be roomies yet, but hey, we are last minute planners anyway. . .lol.  And we will definitely have some fun. . .with my park "expertise" and Patty's fun loving nature, we will have a great time. . .



sorry I got that wrong from what we were discusing from last night...well come to think of it I was drunk posting.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> That's the plan right now.  I grew up there and have only been back a few times.  Will meet up with Darcy in Aug at WDW as well.
> 
> Be warned...we may cause trouble......LOL



ROFLMAO. . .can you say "glow cubes". . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> That's the plan right now.  I grew up there and have only been back a few times.  Will meet up with Darcy in Aug at WDW as well.
> 
> Be warned...we may cause trouble......LOL



no problem ....we handle trouble with the best of em...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sorry I got that wrong from what we were discusing from last night...well come to think of it I was drunk posting.....lol



Oh you didn't get it wrong, we just haven't formally discussed it yet. . .lol, what I said last night is that we MAY be sharing a room. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> no problem ....we handle trouble with the best of em...lol




"Louise". . .do you think they can handle us?. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh you didn't get it wrong, we just haven't formally discussed it yet. . .lol, what I said last night is that we MAY be sharing a room. . .lol.



ok...I had it in my mind


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> That's the plan right now.  I grew up there and have only been back a few times.  Will meet up with Darcy in Aug at WDW as well.
> 
> Be warned...we may cause trouble......LOL



Could you tell us something about your self?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Could you tell us something about your self?



I could answer this question but since you asked Patty directly, I'll let her answer. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I could answer this question but since you asked Patty directly, I'll let her answer. . .



when do you go to work tonight?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .can you say "glow cubes". . .lol



Is that anything like a Glowtini?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> when do you go to work tonight?



I got cancelled for tonight. . .by request. . .so I am home now. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I got cancelled for tonight. . .by request. . .so I am home now. . .



  you said  you have worked too hard lately


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Is that anything like a Glowtini?



yes, its the cube they put in the glowtinis. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> you said  you have worked too hard lately



Way too many extra hours. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> yes, its the cube they put in the glowtinis. . .lol.



I ordered some strong mixed drink at Prime Time Cafe Bar ( Think Huricane)while waiting on our table...the bar area was great....the TV at the dinning  tables were cool too.....Goofy got caught one too many times with his elbows on the tables an had to do the teapot ....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Patty where did you go?  I asked you a question.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Patty where did you go?  I asked you a question.....lol



Sorry hun, I have been hogging her time. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry hun, I have been hogging her time. . .lol



Thanks ok, Im sure you all have lots to talk about with your Aug and Oct trips. to Disney.


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> I ordered some strong mixed drink at Prime Time Cafe Bar ( Think Huricane)while waiting on our table...the bar area was great....the TV at the dinning  tables were cool too.....Goofy got caught one too many times with his elbows on the tables an had to do the teapot ....lol




  Hey Mario!!!!!!  Can't wait to see him again in Aug.  Makes a great drink..


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Mario!!!!!!  Can't wait to see him again in Aug.  Makes a great drink..



Okay, since she didn't answer your question, she is a single gal. . .fits in with me perfectly and we have a blast together. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, since she didn't answer your question, she is a single gal. . .fits in with me perfectly and we have a blast together. . .



thanks...maybe we can get her to add some additional info when she has the time


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Hey Mario!!!!!!  Can't wait to see him again in Aug.  Makes a great drink..



So you know this bartender by name ... huh?


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> Could you tell us something about your self?




  Well since you asked...

I am a swim instructor living near Dallas, am single (divorced), older than you but hope younger than others, really young at heart, not too tall and not too short, not really skinny and not fat, but hope just right, have two great kids who no longer live with me and oh yes....

want to see what I look like??  Go to the photo thread.  My hair is normally red but gets really light because I live in the pool.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Well since you asked...
> 
> I am a swim instructor living near Dallas, am single (divorced), older than you but hope younger than others, really young at heart, not too tall and not too short, not really skinny and not fat, but hope just right, have two great kids who no longer live with me and oh yes....
> 
> want to see what I look like??  Go to the photo thread.  My hair is normally red but gets really light because I live in the pool.



Oh hun, give yourself some credit. . .great swimmers bod and a redhead. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Well since you asked...
> 
> I am a swim instructor living near Dallas, am single (divorced), older than you but hope younger than others, really young at heart, not too tall and not too short, not really skinny and not fat, but hope just right, have two great kids who no longer live with me and oh yes....
> 
> want to see what I look like??  Go to the photo thread.  My hair is normally red but gets really light because I live in the pool.



I use to be a lifeguard during college...and still like to swim  but dont get much oppertunity anymore...out at the river in my hometown there is a great place for a cookout and swim drink beer and party.  the river current is so strong in this one spot you can swim in place for a really good workout...Ive not been in along time...its was alot of fun.


----------



## Bloodhound

My favorite aunt in law is a redhead....I always thought she was hot  growing up......lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi How are you doing with your fresh ink? any swelling or pains?



Um strangely enough no, but I have an amazing pain threshold for pain.


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Well since you asked...
> 
> I am a swim instructor living near Dallas, am single (divorced), older than you but hope younger than others, really young at heart, not too tall and not too short, not really skinny and not fat, but hope just right, have two great kids who no longer live with me and oh yes....
> 
> want to see what I look like??  Go to the photo thread.  My hair is normally red but gets really light because I live in the pool.



Throw a dog a bone....er uh I mean where can I find you in the photo thread


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Um strangely enough no, but I have an amazing pain threshold for pain.



I do also...I had my hand caught in a machine at work an it pinched my palm so hard  my whole hand swelled up and I never let out a sound and people were standing right next to me and I calmly used the lever to back off the machine to release my hand...then had to go to the ER...it still has a dull pain to this day now and then there was only muscle/ligament damage nothing broken. But I had already broke that same hand years before...I found a 2 by 4 in the wall cause I was pissed at my baby brother for killing himself and punched out the wall.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Throw a dog a bone....er uh I mean where can I find you in the photo thread



Hmmm. . .let me see. . .I might have one. . .

Okay, there are several people in the Drink Tower pic. . .so I will point out me and Patty. . .


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> Throw a dog a bone....er uh I mean where can I find you in the photo thread




Page 15 you can see me.  I'm the second to right and my hair is pretty blonde from the sun.  Than with some help it goes back red...lol

You can also see my kids.

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmm. . .let me see. . .I might have one. . .
> 
> Okay, there are several people in the Drink Tower pic. . .so I will point out me and Patty. . .



I am the second back on the left and Patty is the third back on the left. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks very much, that is a very big tower.  ...what kinda drinks were those?


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Page 15 you can see me.  I'm the second to right and my hair is pretty blonde from the sun.  Than with some help it goes back red...lol
> 
> You can also see my kids.
> 
> Patty



Thanks I found them... nice pictures of your siblings and kids and you ...my daughter  is  24 and she lives in Louisville.I am the only one of the big guys that has a kid and the others are all career bachelors...I mean they have never been married.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks very much, that is a very big tower.  ...what kinda drinks were those?



Those are mostly Grand Mariner slushies. . .some Lemon Grey Goose Slushies (or Absolute Lemon - my mind is foggy on this point. . .). . .also some wine glasses mixed in. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks I found them... nice pictures of your siblings and kids and you ...my daughter  is  24 and she lives in Louisville.I am the only one of the big guys that has a kid and the others are all career bachelors...I mean they have never been married.



So do they have some kind of contest to see who gets married last?. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Those are mostly Grand Mariner slushies. . .some Lemon Grey Goose Slushies (or Absolute Lemon - my mind is foggy on this point. . .). . .also some wine glasses mixed in. . .



sounds great...I like the Absolute Citron Shooters and easy on the wiskey sour is how I order them..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sounds great...I like the Absolute Citron Shooters and easy on the wiskey sour is how I order them..



Sounds good to me. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> So do they have some kind of contest to see who gets married last?. . .lol



nope...well not that I know about anyway....lol.  

Ive almost been married enough for all of them...I mean 3 times....first  divorced in 1989 she remarried and they moved to Louisville when my daughter was 12   2nd....she died in a car wreck 3 months after we first married...10 years laster I am married  again now for the past 5 years .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> nope...well not that I know about anyway....lol.
> 
> Ive almost been married enough for all of them...I mean 3 times....first  divorced in 1989 she remarried and they moved to Louisville when my daughter was 12   2nd....she died in a car wreck 3 months after we first married...10 years laster I am married  again now for the past 5 years .



three times for me as well. . .first hubby died in a car wreck 6 months in. . .2nd was my son's dad. . .we divorced when son was 2. . .third was a couple years after that. . .didn't last long. . .been divorced since 2003. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> three times for me as well. . .first hubby died in a car wreck 6 months in. . .2nd was my son's dad. . .we divorced when son was 2. . .third was a couple years after that. . .didn't last long. . .been divorced since 2003. . .



looks like weve both been threw some hard times.... its late  ...Im off to sleep... goodnight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> looks like weve both been threw some hard times.... its late  ...Im off to sleep... goodnight



Night. . .


----------



## Sha

you were right Darcy... Grey Goose for the lemon slushies  

The first tower that I know of, that appeared on the threads also, was in October 2007. I got to see it when I stopped studying that day. It was fairly large for just 2.5 people contributing by the end of the day. That is where it became famous, and thus grown. I think I counted 50 glasses one other evening, but also some had been tossed.


----------



## Sha

This is the first tower that a friend took pic of that evening. I got my days mixed up, I saw the second day tower. I had dinner plans with a friends so went directly there after studying. 2 of the 3 I was meeting were there and participating. They lost some glasses though from the breeze.


----------



## Bloodhound

Im off to work see you tonight after Donald have a night out  pillaging the town....lo

nice tower BTW!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Have fun on the pillage!  Ah yes I remember those days.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Have fun on the pillage!  Ah yes I remember those days.



Hi, we raided the local Movie Theater and then we were off to Mancino's for grub....I was starving...and had some good conversation and called it an early night we both worked hard today and I have to get an ealy start to beat the heat in the morning.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone please give me some feedback on what we should do Sunday and Monday  we need to Go to Universal Studios one day ...which day would be better? Whatever we decide DLR will be the other day. 

We are already have DLR set for Sat and Tues....

What do you all think for those that regularly go to both DLR and Universal Studios we need your advice the most.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, we raided the local Movie Theater and then we were off to Mancino's for grub....I was starving...and had some good conversation and called it an early night we both worked hard today and I have to get an ealy start to beat the heat in the morning.



Doesn't seem much like pillaging to me.     Seems when I pillaged in the old days it involved alcohol and members of the opposite sex.  Of course I know you are married but I am sorely disappointed in Donald.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Doesn't seem much like pillaging to me.     Seems when I pillaged in the old days it involved alcohol and members of the opposite sex.  Of course I know you are married but I am sorely disappointed in Donald.



Ok ..so maybe I waws being sarcastic with the P word....lol ...it was a mini dis meet coversation type thing...and we went to see  Wall-E to get our Disney fix...it was a cute movie for your inner child ... lol


----------



## Bloodhound

I seen on your thread you made ressies for DLH


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ok ..so maybe I waws being sarcastic with the P word....lol ...it was a mini dis meet coversation type thing...and we went to see  Wall-E to get our Disney fix...it was a cute movie for your inner child ... lol



Un huh sure.  Remember I am an old married and tattooed old woman I live vicariously through these things.  No actually a quiet movie sounds good.  Sometimes.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I seen on your thread you made ressies for DLH



Oh yeah and I sprung for the expensive upper level view room too.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Un huh sure.  Remember I am an old married and tattooed old woman I live vicariously through these things.  No actually a quiet movie sounds good.  Sometimes.



I wanted to go see  Wall-E the first weekend it came out.

You really should get with Nurse Darcy and talk about there Singles Group May trip to WDW they really know how to party... drinking around the world showcase ... security breacking up room parties ...illicit photo shoot on the Pop Century grounds at 2- 3amish....thats enouph of a teaser for now....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah and I sprung for the expensive upper level view room too.





Can you see the fireworks from your room?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I wanted to go see  Wall-E the first weekend it came out.
> 
> You really should get with Nurse Darcy and talk about there Singles Group May trip to WDW they really know how to party... drinking around the world showcase ... security breacking up room parties ...illicit photo shoot on the Pop Century grounds at 2- 3amish....thats enouph of a teaser for now....lol



I am well passed those days myself.  It will be our 16th anniversary next month.



Bloodhound said:


> Can you see the fireworks from your room?



Possibly, but the main part of the view is DTD and that is where all the night time action is.  And I love watching the cleaning crew in the early morning and watching DTD come back to life.


----------



## dismem98

Have not been back to DL as I know it for about 5 yrs, so really looking foward to it.  Loved Knotts as a kid but have not been back as an adult, but still remember boysenberry suckers............yum.  Noy sure it's the same and won't have the time to do that.

Still need to make all my ressies so will get to that this week.


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Have not been back to DL as I know it for about 5 yrs, so really looking foward to it.  Loved Knotts as a kid but have not been back as an adult, but still remember boysenberry suckers............yum.  Noy sure it's the same and won't have the time to do that.
> 
> Still need to make all my ressies so will get to that this week.



Hi, that will be alot of fun for you to do and then the excitement for going really begins to build


----------



## dismem98

Grew up at DL so have lots of good memories.  Brother still lives very close to our house in Anahiem.  Still remember my first view at 3 yrs old.


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Grew up at DL so have lots of good memories.  Brother still lives very close to our house in Anahiem.  Still remember my first view at 3 yrs old.



I grew up in a College Town...My dad was a Chemistry professor at the college now retired....we had a small amusement park called Beach Bend Park its had a huge face lift the last couple years but I havnt been since the early 1990's ...50 Miles south we visited a big park outside of Nashville called OpryLand (it closed down years ago)...that had alot of big thrill rides...and Six Flags Ky Kingdom in Louisville   is all I had experiance  untill last Sept we went WDW (me for the first time) Ive been hooked ever since.


----------



## dismem98

Pretty much grew up with Disney and still love it.  Like WDW better because what it has to offer, but will for evermore love that it was Disneyland that gave me the love.


----------



## Bloodhound

goodnight  .. I need to beat the heat in the morning ...Im moving a bunch of furniture from B.G. to E-town tomorrow


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello boys and everyone else, and goodnight. . .I gotta work tonight so need my sleep. . .talk with you all later. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone, anyone have any great plans for the weekend?


----------



## kaoden39

Hello!  No nothing earth shattering!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Hello!  No nothing earth shattering!



Bummer...I like a good shake...lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Bummer...I like a good shake...lol



How about you?


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> How about you?



I am just working....tonight will be the highlight of the weekend ...watchin Stargate Atlantis and a six pack of Amber Bock...lol


----------



## kaoden39

Oooh your life looks as exciting as mine.  Except I will be watching the Tour De France on TV tonight.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh your life looks as exciting as mine.  Except I will be watching the Tour De France on TV tonight.  Woo hoo!



Travel Channel?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Travel Channel?



Umm the bicycle race.....It's on versus.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Umm the bicycle race.....It's on versus.



never watched it...I dont think we get versus ...atleast Ive never herd of it


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> never watched it...I dont think we get versus ...atleast Ive never herd of it



Oh my husband Scotty is a bicycling fool.  And he loves the races.  He will be starting racing next year.  Should be fun.  Well goodnight.  I am going upstairs and watch the race and visit with Scotty.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my husband Scotty is a bicycling fool.  And he loves the races.  He will be starting racing next year.  Should be fun.  Well goodnight.  I am going upstairs and watch the race and visit with Scotty.



so who is your money on?  goodnight


----------



## Bloodhound

My BIL and Neice were heavy into BMX racing about 3 years ago was there last season when he broke his foot...she was great though and got to race for Team USA beating most of the boys and all the girls in her age group...they have the Grand Nationals at Tom Sawyer park in Louisville about 5 miles from there home...he still has racers stay with him during the big event


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> so who is your money on?  goodnight



I like George Hincappie but he won't win he is the part of the team that makes it happen for the Lance Armstrong's of the world.  But all in all I would be happy with anybody from Team Columbia.  I kind of like Mark Cavendish.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I like George Hincappie but he won't win he is the part of the team that makes it happen for the Lance Armstrong's of the world.  But all in all I would be happy with anybody from Team Columbia.  I kind of like Mark Cavendish.



Good Morning...Its a cross country race...how many miles is the race? 4 or 5 team members?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello and good morning? . .its my morning anyway. . .god do I need a life. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello and good morning? . .its my morning anyway. . .god do I need a life. . .



Hello...did you work hard last night?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hello...did you work hard last night?



Yes I did . .and went out this morning with friends for breakfast. . .so now i want sleeeeeep. . .so time for me to sleep. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes I did . .and went out this morning with friends for breakfast. . .so now i want sleeeeeep. . .so time for me to sleep. . .



ok...have a good sleep


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> I like George Hincappie but he won't win he is the part of the team that makes it happen for the Lance Armstrong's of the world.  But all in all I would be happy with anybody from Team Columbia.  I kind of like Mark Cavendish.



Am rooting for a couple myself. Cadel Evans and Alejandro Valverde. The others that I like are not anywhere close to making a difference for the standings.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Am rooting for a couple myself. Cadel Evans and Alejandro Valverde. The others that I like are not anywhere close to making a difference for the standings.



Hi Sha,whats going on today?


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Sha,whats going on today?



Not much... went to see a client and then did a little shopping. Have some things to do around here today. Will do some planning for my next 2 trips to WDW... actually 3. Also need to goto run a couple errands and visit a friend to help with something.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Not much... went to see a client and then did a little shopping. Have some things to do around here today. Will do some planning for my next 2 trips to WDW... actually 3. Also need to goto run a couple errands and visit a friend to help with something.



Busy busy...I am running the Antiques Mall today and it is slow,,,At least I can Dis while Im here....lol


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Busy busy...I am running the Antiques Mall today and it is slow,,,At least I can Dis while Im here....lol



that can be a good thing!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good evening my friends. . .just up from my nap, hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good evening my friends. . .just up from my nap, hope everyone had a good day.



Hello ....are you working tonight?


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Am rooting for a couple myself. Cadel Evans and Alejandro Valverde. The others that I like are not anywhere close to making a difference for the standings.



That's like me with Big George.  I just like him  I like bith of your riders too.I am new to paying attention to the racing.  In the past years it has been on but I haven't paid attention.  Now I am starting to like it.  But I am kind of disappointed Mark Cavendish is pulling out of the race for the Olympics.  I can't blame him though.  The Olympics are special and he needs to take the time to train.  It nice to find another bike racing fan.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hello ....are you working tonight?



Nope, no workie workie for 4 days


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, no workie workie for 4 days



Woo hoo long weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> Woo hoo long weekend!



Unfortunately, too many long weekends in Vegas. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Unfortunately, too many long weekends in Vegas. . .lol.



Yea ...I had one of those all in one night...last night....lol


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Unfortunately, too many long weekends in Vegas. . .lol.



I have had a day in Reno or Carson City that has felt like a week.  It's the lost weekends that I worry about.  LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yea ...I had one of those all in one night...last night....lol



I hear ya there. . .multiply that by a town open 24 hrs and you have yourself a recipe for trouble. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

kaoden39 said:


> I have had a day in Reno or Carson City that has felt like a week.  It's the lost weekends that I worry about.  LOL!



Lost weekends?  Whatever are you referring to?. . .


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> That's like me with Big George.  I just like him  I like bith of your riders too.I am new to paying attention to the racing.  In the past years it has been on but I haven't paid attention.  Now I am starting to like it.  But I am kind of disappointed Mark Cavendish is pulling out of the race for the Olympics.  I can't blame him though.  The Olympics are special and he needs to take the time to train.  It nice to find another bike racing fan.



Ive watched for almost 10 years I think now (TDF). And Love to see the views they show. The tour is really the only one I watch, but before it starts I begin to watch a few of the other races to see how some are doing. I just dont like watching them go down on the bike and slide... not a fan of road rash as it happens. I heard something about Mark, but didnt hear it all. I would love to go there and see it.. as then I will be able to go to DLP


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear ya there. . .multiply that by a town open 24 hrs and you have yourself a recipe for trouble. . .lol.



Louisville is almost like that too  ....they close the bars at 4am..an open back up at 11am...i think....I think the river boat casino is open all the time though...Ive been there once an spent 5 bucks and won sixty with some help from an experiance munsters 5 cent slot machine player.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Ive watched for almost 10 years I think now (TDF). And Love to see the views they show. The tour is really the only one I watch, but before it starts I begin to watch a few of the other races to see how some are doing. I just dont like watching them go down on the bike and slide... not a fan of road rash as it happens. I heard something about Mark, but didnt hear it all. I would love to go there and see it.. as then I will be able to go to DLP



Oh yeah I am all for that and I think would actually enjoy watching the race too.  We watch any race we can.  They had races in our neighboring town recently and it was like 105 on the day they had them. I felt so sorry for the riders.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Louisville is almost like that too  ....they close the bars at 4am..an open back up at 11am...i think....I think the river boat casino is open all the time though...Ive been there once an spent 5 bucks and won sixty with some help from an experiance munsters 5 cent slot machine player.....lol



The funny thing about here is its not just the bars. . .EVERYTHING is open at all times. . .you can grocery shop, go to the mall, eat dinner, etc. . .at 2 a.m. if you so desire. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh Danny Boy...Quess what I got in the mail today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh Danny Boy...Quess what I got in the mail today.



You must have gotten your MTOT passes. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> The funny thing about here is its not just the bars. . .EVERYTHING is open at all times. . .you can grocery shop, go to the mall, eat dinner, etc. . .at 2 a.m. if you so desire. . .



here too ...but you are limitted to super wal-mart and waffle house and Walgreens....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You must have gotten your MTOT passes. . .



Nope...I got them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah I am all for that and I think would actually enjoy watching the race too.  We watch any race we can.  They had races in our neighboring town recently and it was like 105 on the day they had them. I felt so sorry for the riders.



I bet that was cool to see, despite the heat.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Oh Danny Boy...Quess what I got in the mail today.



An Irish Tenors CD?


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> I bet that was cool to see, despite the heat.



It was great fun.  DH rode in a century this year and it topped 110 that day.  Next year he is starting racing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> here too ...but you are limitted to super wal-mart and waffle house and Walgreens....lol



Lol. . .When I first moved here I used to think it was wierd that there were so many cars parked in the lot at my apartment during the day. . .but then I would notice that there would be just as many at night. . .cause people are working round the clock. . .lol


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> Lol. . .When I first moved here I used to think it was wierd that there were so many cars parked in the lot at my apartment during the day. . .but then I would notice that there would be just as many at night. . .cause people are working round the clock. . .lol



I think that would have screwed with my mind too.  But now it's like that everywhere.


----------



## Bloodhound

this is a millitary town ...so most have fairly normal early-ish hours.....the artillary range is a acouple miles away and if you over sleep the boom boom will wake you quickly.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> this is a millitary town ...so most have fairly normal early-ish hours.....the artillary range is a acouple miles away and if you over sleep the boom boom will wake you quickly.



Roflmao. . .I guess that means no need for an alarm clock. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Ours is a military town too.  We have Travis Air Force Base.  Gateway to the Pacific.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Roflmao. . .I guess that means no need for an alarm clock. . .


you got that right fro sur...almost 7am each day smoetimes till midnight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> you got that right fro sur...almost 7am each day smoetimes till midnight



lol. . .I think that would be a bit rough on my nerves. . .In fact, after the new year, I am seriously considering moving somewhere more "tranquil".  Don't know where yet, but the ocean must be less than 60 minutes from where I will live. . .And, since I am a nurse, I can find work almost anywhere. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> lol. . .I think that would be a bit rough on my nerves. . .In fact, after the new year, I am seriously considering moving somewhere more "tranquil".  Don't know where yet, but the ocean must be less than 60 minutes from where I will live. . .And, since I am a nurse, I can find work almost anywhere. . .



think about virgina


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> think about virgina



I should mention that you are not the first person to suggest somewhere on the east coast to me.  I am definitely considering doing travel nursing on the East Coast just to see what my options are and where I might want to settle. . .if I ever want to settle. . .

Oh, and why Virginia. . .just curious. . .need to weigh the pros and cons of all places. . .


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> think about virgina



Not a bad place to be Darcy! can be a half day drive to WDW (Think it took me 9-10 hours to get to Williamsburg/Jamestown area last year for a weekend trip). 13 to Charlottesville with stops... and you have a good teaching hospital there. Plus Teresa and Angy are in the state


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Not a bad place to be Darcy! can be a half day drive to WDW (Think it took me 9-10 hours to get to Williamsburg/Jamestown area last year for a weekend trip). 13 to Charlottesville with stops... and you have a good teaching hospital there. Plus Teresa and Angy are in the state



Well, the drive would not be a selling point, but the history sure is. . .Its 4 hours to DLR now and I HATE driving so much that I am flying to John Wayne Airport in October for my dismeet with these guys. . .


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> I should mention that you are not the first person to suggest somewhere on the east coast to me.  I am definitely considering doing travel nursing on the East Coast just to see what my options are and where I might want to settle. . .if I ever want to settle. . .
> 
> Oh, and why Virginia. . .just curious. . .need to weigh the pros and cons of all places. . .



Hey Darcy...maybe you want to consider Dallas!!  Really quiet........snore...LOL

Not always but there are spots in Texas that never have any movement.  Very laid back. 

Do have lots of lakes, but will have to go way south to get to the beach which there ar esome nic espots.


----------



## dismem98

Sha said:


> Not a bad place to be Darcy! can be a half day drive to WDW (Think it took me 9-10 hours to get to Williamsburg/Jamestown area last year for a weekend trip). 13 to Charlottesville with stops... and you have a good teaching hospital there. Plus Teresa and Angy are in the state




Thought Teresa was in Maryland??


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Darcy...maybe you want to consider Dallas!!  Really quiet........snore...LOL
> 
> Not always but there are spots in Texas that never have any movement.  Very laid back.
> 
> Do have lots of lakes, but will have to go way south to get to the beach which there ar esome nic espots.



Sorry sweetie as much as I would love to live close so we could hang out more, I would not move to Dallas.  I've been there.  Not really my cup of tea. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, the drive would not be a selling point, but the history sure is. . .Its 4 hours to DLR now and I HATE driving so much that I am flying to John Wayne Airport in October for my dismeet with these guys. . .



not a long flight then  and if its history... OMG! you are in the seat of it with NC, SC, MD and DC, etc so close. think you have a good choice with those states and even up into NE area for for beaches too. The change of the seasons some much smaller but none the less beautiful mountains.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry sweetie as much as I would love to live close so we could hang out more, I would not move to Dallas.  I've been there.  Not really my cup of tea. . .



Hear ya.  I only live here because of family and money is good...lol


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> Thought Teresa was in Maryland??



I think youre right  But just a short drive away. That is what I get for getting ready to head out and type at same time.. night everyone


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> not a long flight then  and if its history... OMG! you are in the seat of it with NC, SC, MD and DC, etc so close. think you have a good choice with those states and even up into NE area for for beaches too. The change of the seasons some much smaller but none the less beautiful mountains.



Yup that s what I was thinking Virgina for  close to DC..etc etc.....New England woould be too cold in the winters they have been getting hit hard with snow the past couple years.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hear ya.  I only live here because of family and money is good...lol



Oh exactly. . .if I went by what the recruiters tell me I could get RICH as a nurse in Texas. . .but hey, its what it is. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> I think youre right  But just a short drive away. That is what I get for getting ready to head out and type at same time.. night everyone



Goodnight Sha


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I should mention that you are not the first person to suggest somewhere on the east coast to me.  I am definitely considering doing travel nursing on the East Coast just to see what my options are and where I might want to settle. . .if I ever want to settle. . .
> 
> Oh, and why Virginia. . .just curious. . .need to weigh the pros and cons of all places. . .



New england has bad winters and Noreasters storm and south carlina has those huricanes sometimes but not as bad as florida.  My brother in law is from there and My sister says it has a great beach


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> New england has bad winters and Noreasters storm and south carlina has those huricanes sometimes but not as bad as florida.  My brother in law is from there and My sister says it has a great beach



I heard bla bla bla. . .Great Beach. . .lol.  See what old age and selective hearing will do for you. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I heard bla bla bla. . .Great Beach. . .lol.  See what old age and selective hearing will do for you. . .



Yup Im sure they have a great beach everywhere up and down the coast...I just hate the cold and I hate Huricanes worse... Virginia is like in the middle


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup Im sure they have a great beach everywhere up and down the coast...I just hate the cold and I hate Huricanes worse... Virginia is like in the middle



See now that makes GREAT sense. . .lol.  I like your thinking. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> See now that makes GREAT sense. . .lol.  I like your thinking. . .



Thank you and thank you.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thank you and thank you.....



You are welcome. . .and yes, the Eastern Seaboard has been on my list. . .I have lots of friends out that way so its definitely a possibility. . .though California is still calling my name. . .back home. . .sort of. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You are welcome. . .and yes, the Eastern Seaboard has been on my list. . .I have lots of friends out that way so its definitely a possibility. . .though California is still calling my name. . .back home. . .sort of. . .



Im sure you will be happy where ever you decide to move....so you really dont dont like Vegus  or is it your job hours?


----------



## kaoden39

nurse.darcy said:


> You are welcome. . .and yes, the Eastern Seaboard has been on my list. . .I have lots of friends out that way so its definitely a possibility. . .though California is still calling my name. . .back home. . .sort of. . .



I for one LOVE California!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im sure you will be happy where ever you decide to move....so you really dont dont like Vegus  or is it your job hours?



Vegas is fun to visit, but living here is really the pits. . .No, I love my job. . .don't get me wrong. . .the people I work with are wonderful. . .but living here is just not my cup of tea. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

I talked with Donald the other night in Bowling Green and we want to make a PS ressie at Blue Bayou for 11:30am  to get water side seating preferablly ...who is with me?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I talked with Donald the other night in Bowling Green and we want to make a PS ressie at Blue Bayou for 11:30am  to get water side seating preferablly ...weho is with me?



Oh, I am definitely in. . .Patty is too but she is preoccupied by a conversation we are having. . .she may post soon. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I for one LOVE California!



If I had a really great job(Antiques aint it for sure) I wold think Id want California...I have family there My uncle and his wife are in Santa Ynes( they have clelebs for neibors in there 10 million doller ranch houses) and another uncle in north california but my daughter and everyone else is here and I live in the middle of them all.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I am definitely in. . .Patty is too but she is preoccupied by a conversation we are having. . .she may post soon. . .lol



Ok ask her to come  post ...well...when she comes up for air....LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> If I had a really great job(Antiques aint it for sure) I wold think Id want California...I have family there My uncle and his wife are in Santa Ynes( they have clelebs for neibors in there 10 million doller ranch houses) and another uncle in north california but my daughter and everyone else is here and I live in the middle of them all.



See, that is the problem with moving back to california. . .the cost to live there. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Not that it would be better on the East Coast. . .though my son does live in California. . .that is a selling point. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> See, that is the problem with moving back to california. . .the cost to live there. . .



yup...I know what you mean....do you have any relatives there... Parents aunts or uncles??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yup...I know what you mean....do you have any relatives there... Parents aunts or uncles??



All my family is from California though I do have relatives everywhere. . .but that isn't really a selling point for me. . .as in order to save my sanity, I have had to "distance" myself from them. . .ask me about that in October. . .no need to go into it here. . .I do keep in touch. . .but at a distance. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> All my family is from California though I do have relatives everywhere. . .but that isn't really a selling point for me. . .as in order to save my sanity, I have had to "distance" myself from them. . .ask me about that in October. . .no need to go into it here. . .I do keep in touch. . .but at a distance. . .



I bought my first house at a good deal from my Aunt(moms sister)and uncle..and several years later I bought my second home from them as well.and just rented out the first one...I thought maybe one of them might have one they could sell you...you never know unless you ask


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I bought my first house at a good deal from my Aunt(moms sister)and uncle..and several years later I bought my second home from them as well.and just rented out the first one...I thought maybe one of them might have one they could sell you...you never know unless you ask



Interesting notion. . .actually living in a house I own. . .(sorry, not being sarcastic here).  I actually own 2 houses though I just accepted an offer on one of my houses (Federal Way, WA). . .I have owned this house for a LONG time and will make quite a sizeable sum on it when it sells as I paid it off a couple years back. . .I'll need to invest in something within 2 years to avoid the capital gains taxes so buying another house becomes a factor then. . .I just have a hard time picturing myself as "settled". . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay Mr. Pluto. . .I am off to the store. . .Need a couple things. . .will catch up with you tomorrow. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Interesting notion. . .actually living in a house I own. . .(sorry, not being sarcastic here).  I actually own 2 houses though I just accepted an offer on one of my houses (Federal Way, WA). . .I have owned this house for a LONG time and will make quite a sizeable sum on it when it sells as I paid it off a couple years back. . .I'll need to invest in something within 2 years to avoid the capital gains taxes so buying another house becomes a factor then. . .I just have a hard time picturing myself as "settled". . .lol



I had saved my whole life ...and paid off my first house in one year at age 22...pretty good ...huh  I started earing my own money at 10 and put it all in savings...I didnt waist money at all except on my coin collection...which I sold and paid off the ballance of my house.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Mr. Pluto. . .I am off to the store. . .Need a couple things. . .will catch up with you tomorrow. . .



ok...goodnight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I had saved my whole life ...and paid off my first house in one year at age 22...pretty good ...huh  I started earing my own money at 10 and put it all in savings...I didnt waist money at all except on my coin collection...which I sold and paid off the ballance of my house.



I  bought the house in Federal Way when the housing market was at an all time low. . .I got a great deal so was able to pay it off early. . .even after fixing it up and putting money on it for a new roof. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning Big Guys and the rest of you. . .up and at em early today.  Got loads of stuff to take care of here at home (including some paperwork that I have been putting off for days).  My August Vacation is now paid for and I am soooo excited to be scheduling my October vacation to the Land. . .though I go to the land a lot this will be my first time doing an ALL ADULTS trip. . .I have done solo when I lived close and met friends for the day but nothing like this. . .4 days to explore the land and share my knowledge/expertise of my favorite place on earth is going to be a blast. . .

Oh, by the way, if I haven't mentioned it before, Saturday morning is early entry day. . .and that starts at 7 so don't drink too much at Oktoberfest so you can get an early start.  Its the best way to see the Nemo subs and explore Fantasyland. . .its usually too crowded after that. . .

Oh, and did I mention that I have the Premium pass and we will get 15% off our bill at Blue Bayou and many other food discounts while there. . .and if we eat anywhere in DTD (including House of Blues) its 10% off. . .


----------



## Sha

Kaoden39 not sure if you are watching the TDF this morning or if you watch later. Did you see the double sided ricochet on the round about? The thing that I like most is how the leaders wait and hold back the others to wait for the ones that went down. 

now back to the CA trip


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Kaoden39 not sure if you are watching the TDF this morning or if you watch later. Did you see the double sided riquocet on the round about? The thing that I like most is how the leaders wait and hold back the others to wait for the ones that went down.
> 
> now back to the CA trip



ROFLMAO. . .Sha, you are cracking me up. . .TDF now back to CA trip. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Sha, you are cracking me up. . .TDF now back to CA trip. . .lol.



Glad I can help


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Big Guys and the rest of you. . .up and at em early today.  Got loads of stuff to take care of here at home (including some paperwork that I have been putting off for days).  My August Vacation is now paid for and I am soooo excited to be scheduling my October vacation to the Land. . .though I go to the land a lot this will be my first time doing an ALL ADULTS trip. . .I have done solo when I lived close and met friends for the day but nothing like this. . .4 days to explore the land and share my knowledge/expertise of my favorite place on earth is going to be a blast. . .
> 
> Oh, by the way, if I haven't mentioned it before, Saturday morning is early entry day. . .and that starts at 7 so don't drink too much at Oktoberfest so you can get an early start.  Its the best way to see the Nemo subs and explore Fantasyland. . .its usually too crowded after that. . .
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that I have the Premium pass and we will get 15% off our bill at Blue Bayou and many other food discounts while there. . .and if we eat anywhere in DTD (including House of Blues) its 10% off. . .



wow...those a great discounts...that will be very helpful..thanks  I will try and make the guys understand the need to get up early Sat. Im sure October Fest is pay by the drink so that will help them not to overdue it and we will be tired anyway from the long day Im sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Kaoden39 not sure if you are watching the TDF this morning or if you watch later. Did you see the double sided ricochet on the round about? The thing that I like most is how the leaders wait and hold back the others to wait for the ones that went down.
> 
> now back to the CA trip



Yeah actually I was up normally I would wait and watch the replay but when I woke up this morning I started watching and just couldn't stop.  And talk about an exciting end to  the day too.  All in all it was a good day for the most part in the TDF.  But Wednesday I am looking forward too that should separate the men from the boys for sure.


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah actually I was up normally I would wait and watch the replay but when I woke up this morning I started watching and just couldn't stop.  And talk about an exciting end to  the day too.  All in all it was a good day for the most part in the TDF.  But Wednesday I am looking forward too that should separate the men from the boys for sure.



I agree! and will make sure I am around next weekend  for the finish.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good Evening all. we have server thunderstorms heading our way in an hour so I want to say hello before I have to power down


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> I agree! and will make sure I am around next weekend  for the finish.



Me too!  But DH has to work next weekend so he will have to settle for the replays.



Bloodhound said:


> Good Evening all. we have server thunderstorms heading our way in an hour so I want to say hello before I have to power down



Time to batten down the hatches.  Good luck in the storms.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Time to batten down the hatches.  Good luck in the storms.



Hatches are now battened.


How is the race going for you?


----------



## Bloodhound

wow...they just said 450 litning strikes in the last 5 mins with this strom..thats alot and some golfball size hail along with it.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hatches are now battened.
> 
> 
> How is the race going for you?




I was pleased with the race leader that took the yellow jersey today.  It is a racer from Luxomberg and they really haven't been taking him very seriously.  I like that kind of stuff.  The stage on Wednesday is the one that will weed out the wanna be's from the real deals.  So we shall see.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I was pleased with the race leader that took the yellow jersey today.  It is a racer from Luxomberg and they really haven't been taking him very seriously.  I like that kind of stuff.  The stage on Wednesday is the one that will weed out the wanna be's from the real deals.  So we shall see.



Great...then Wensday will be a great day to watch...I might just check it out.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> wow...they just said 450 litning strikes in the last 5 mins with this strom..thats alot and some golfball size hail along with it.



Oh that is not fun.  Take care of yourself and your love ones.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Great...then Wensday will be a great day to watch...I might just check it out.



Yes that will be a good day to watch.  That is the most famous stage, the one where Lance Armstrong looked over his shoulder at the world champion and kind of smiled like HAHA and that was all she wrote.  The rest is history.


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> Me too!  But DH has to work next weekend so he will have to settle for the replays.



Just dont tell him! I like Schleck too.. he works hard. Tomorrow is a rest day isnt it? 

BH.. stay safe and hope nothing serious comes your way (or others) from that stormy weather.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that is not fun.  Take care of yourself and your love ones.



Its still half an hour away...up in Louisville right now an moving south east lost of red on the radar.


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Just dont tell him! I like Schleck too.. he works hard. Tomorrow is a rest day isnt it?
> 
> BH.. stay safe and hope nothing serious comes your way (or others) from that stormy weather.



Yeah thank goodness.  The early morning is when I like to go work out at  the gym and I have an appointment with the personal trainer at 9 AM so I would have to miss the end and no way.  I am loving it.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Its still half an hour away...up in Louisville right now an moving south east lost of red on the radar.



Okay dumb California question.  Do you have like a storm cellar?


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Okay dumb California question.  Do you have like a storm cellar?



we have a walkout basement with a strom room set up


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yes that will be a good day to watch.  That is the most famous stage, the one where Lance Armstrong looked over his shoulder at the world champion and kind of smiled like HAHA and that was all she wrote.  The rest is history.



nice look ...sweet victory ....lol


----------



## kaoden39

We don't tend to have cellars here.  We sre so close to sea level is why I think.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> BH.. stay safe and hope nothing serious comes your way (or others) from that stormy weather.[/COLOR]



I hope nothing serious too...but the radar is showing a 3 large red areas heading toward us...but atleast its mainly just heavy rain and its been dry the last week here...so I think it will weaken like usual after it passes the ohio river and hits all this dry air....I hope anyway


----------



## Bloodhound

Bloodhound said:


> I hope nothing serious too...but the radar is showing a 3 large red areas heading toward us...but atleast its mainly just heavy rain and its been dry the last week here...so I think it will weaken like usual after it passes the ohio river and hits all this dry air....I hope anyway



no such luck...its almost here and a huge red area is almost on top of us but alteast no tornado warnings.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> no such luck...its almost here and a huge red area is almost on top of us but alteast no tornado warnings.



I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Just dont tell him! I like Schleck too.. he works hard. Tomorrow is a rest day isnt it?
> 
> BH.. stay safe and hope nothing serious comes your way (or others) from that stormy weather.



I figure that I am a grown up and if I want to watch it without him I will!  Now I need a smiley with my tongue sticking out.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Bloodhound said:


> I hope nothing serious too...but the radar is showing a 3 large red areas heading toward us...but atleast its mainly just heavy rain and its been dry the last week here...so I think it will weaken like usual after it passes the ohio river and hits all this dry air....I hope anyway



Evening (from just a few miles north of you)

Just some rain and thunder here so far.  Hoping not too much more (if any) rain.  Didn't get to cut my grass today...  


BTW, drove past Ft. Knox today.


----------



## Bloodhound

KyDerbyMan said:


> Evening (from just a few miles north of you)
> 
> Just some rain and thunder here so far.  Hoping not too much more (if any) rain.  Didn't get to cut my grass today...
> 
> 
> BTW, drove past Ft. Knox today.



  I was home all day .. just watched a couple movies 

 so far just thunder and rain with lots of lightning here too.


----------



## Bloodhound

First of the waves of the storm have gone by...the last one has a tonado warning and they say it is weaking...wish us luck


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> First of the waves of the storm have gone by...the last one has a tonado warning and they say it is weaking...wish us luck



 luck wished


----------



## dismem98

Have been thru so many hurricanes when I lived in NO just got used to it. Was not there for Katrina thqank goodness. Though it wasn't the storm exactly but the residual which can be bad.

Hope you all do ok. Most are just rain and wind. Ok so are you doing the hurricane party???? They can be fun!!


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Have been thru so many hurricanes when I lived in NO just got used to it. Was not there for Katrina thqank goodness. Though it wasn't the storm exactly but the residual which can be bad.
> 
> Hope you all do ok. Most are just rain and wind. Ok so are you doing the hurricane party???? They can be fun!!



Nope ...I dont keep any alcohall at the house becase we have teenagers coming and going alot.

are going to the Blue Bayou with us on Sat at lunch time?


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> luck wished



Thanks..we have a breack for the moment and 2 more bad areas on the way....the last one has a tornado warning but they say it is weakining


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> Nope ...I dont keep any alcohall at the house becase we have teenagers coming and going alot.
> 
> are going to the Blue Bayou with us on Sat at lunch time?



Hey you can have a hurricane party with no alcohol...  did lots with kids.  But know what you mean about teenagers.

Yes, I will be there.  Darcy asked me yesterday and I said I would love it.  can't wait for the trip.  should be fun.


----------



## Sha

is this from the Tropical Storm?? I think you are too far inland arent you? I thought the weather was coming from the NW  course that was earlier in day when I saw the weather reports.

anyways... everyone keep safe and have a good night. Talk to you tomorrow (or shall I say later today?)


----------



## dismem98

Sha said:


> is this from the Tropical Storm?? I think you are too far inland arent you? I thought the weather was coming from the NW  course that was earlier in day when I saw the weather reports.
> 
> anyways... everyone keep safe and have a good night. Talk to you tomorrow (or shall I say later today?)



Sha, you always seem to leave when I get on.  Must be the time difference??  Well, night.


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Hey you can have a hurricane party with no alcohol...  did lots with kids.  But know what you mean about teenagers.
> 
> Yes, I will be there.  Darcy asked me yesterday and I said I would love it.  can't wait for the trip.  should be fun.



Great I am going to compile a list at post number One  for the B.B. and the Mickey's 
Ttrick or Treat Party...will you and Nurse Darcey go there as well? on Tues the 28th...you will need to purchase a ticket.


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> Sha, you always seem to leave when I get on.  Must be the time difference??  Well, night.



Im seeing clients tomorrow, so need some sleep


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> is this from the Tropical Storm?? I think you are too far inland arent you? I thought the weather was coming from the NW  course that was earlier in day when I saw the weather reports.
> 
> anyways... everyone keep safe and have a good night. Talk to you tomorrow (or shall I say later today?)



the storms are coming down from the north...goodnight Sha


----------



## Bloodhound

they storms are now going west of us due south and are weakining alot. Glad its over till tomrrrow afternoon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Great I am going to compile a list at post number One  for the B.B. and the Mickey's
> Ttrick or Treat Party...will you and Nurse Darcey go there as well? on Tues the 28th...you will need to purchase a ticket.



Yes, we will be at the MToT Party. . .I ordered the tickets today for both of us. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, we will be at the MToT Party. . .I ordered the tickets today for both of us. . .



Great..

.how is your day off going?


----------



## Bloodhound

Goodnight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Great..
> 
> .how is your day off going?



I lounged around all day then a friend called and said LETS GO TO THE MOVIES. . .so we did. . .Saw Wall E (very cute and totally funny) and Mama Mia. . .another really great movie. . .I had a good day off. . .but I still have two more to get through. . .so WOO HOO. . .more fun times. . .

Oh, and good night. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone, have a great day this fine Monday. . .


----------



## kaoden39

Good Morning All!  I hope everything went ok with the bad weather last night.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I lounged around all day then a friend called and said LETS GO TO THE MOVIES. . .so we did. . .Saw Wall E (very cute and totally funny) and Mama Mia. . .another really great movie. . .I had a good day off. . .but I still have two more to get through. . .so WOO HOO. . .more fun times. . .
> 
> Oh, and good night. . .



Donald and I went to Wall-E last week it was funny whilst in Bowling Green.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone, have a great day this fine Monday. . .





kaoden39 said:


> Good Morning All!  I hope everything went ok with the bad weather last night.



Good Morning...its going to storm here again this afternoon and evening...last night wasnt terrible...I mean the sirens didnt go off. so it did weaken before it got here.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Good Morning...its going to storm here again this afternoon and evening...last night wasnt terrible...I mean the sirens didnt go off. so it did weaken before it got here.



Well thank God for the weakening storm lastnight.  I am off to the gym now.  Have a good day.  And try to stay high and dry.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a great one for our thread....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well thank God for the weakening storm lastnight.  I am off to the gym now.  Have a good day.  And try to stay high and dry.



Ok...thanks....do an extra set for me.....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

OH gREAT WE HAVE ANOTHER sEVERVE tHUNDERSTORM WITH hAIL wARNING HUGE RED AREA HEAD DOWN TO US.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

ooo..yeah...I see it.  Just skirted around me here at work in so. IN (glad I left my windows up, though)


----------



## dalepool

Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State,  no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters.  We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.  

Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.

The other patty


----------



## Bloodhound

KyDerbyMan said:


> ooo..yeah...I see it.  Just skirted around me here at work in so. IN (glad I left my windows up, though)



its really roaring here with thunder /  lightning high winds


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State,  no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters.  We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.
> 
> Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.
> 
> The other patty



Hi, have you purchased a ticket to the Mickeys Trick or Treat Party for tues Oct the 28th?

I have an Uncle that lives in Southern Wa. St./North Ca area.


----------



## kaoden39

dalepool said:


> Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State,  no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters.  We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.
> 
> Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.
> 
> The other patty




 That's me and California.


----------



## kaoden39

Things any better weather wise?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> its really roaring here with thunder /  lightning high winds



Dang you all. . .stay safe. . .its horridly humid and hot here. . .


----------



## dismem98

dalepool said:


> Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State,  no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters.  We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.
> 
> Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.
> 
> The other patty







Hey other patty... I used to live in Seattle and absolutely love it there.  Know why you stay.

For the rest, I hope it all blows over quiuckly.  I'll be in the pool the rest of the day.    

Gotta pay for disney!!

'The' Patty Louise


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Things any better weather wise?





nurse.darcy said:


> Dang you all. . .stay safe. . .its horridly humid and hot here. . .





dismem98 said:


> Hey other patty... I used to live in Seattle and absolutely love it there.  Know why you stay.
> 
> For the rest, I hope it all blows over quiuckly.  I'll be in the pool the rest of the day.
> 
> Gotta pay for disney!!
> 
> 'The' Patty Louise



Hi all the storm is south of us ...now its just light rain. which we can use really.


----------



## Bloodhound

I made a list for those attending Blue Bayoo and  Mickey's ToT Party on post # 1


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sweet. . .well, I am glad the storm passed by. . .and now to check out the list. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

do you know the details about the early entry on Sat. Morn? is that just for AP holders or anyone with a ticket?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> do you know the details about the early entry on Sat. Morn? is that just for AP holders or anyone with a ticket?



If you buy your tickets through the disneyland.com website you get the early entry.  Prepurchasing the tickets automatically gives you a discount and the early entry.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Oh Danny Boy...Quess what I got in the mail today.



Did he ever guess? or did you tell him? I know what it is too


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> If you buy your tickets through the disneyland.com website you get the early entry.  Prepurchasing the tickets automatically gives you a discount and the early entry.



yea somebody said use that and the promo code podcast toget a discount...I tnink DTD is wanting use  costco for our south ca package tickets  so I dont know if that deal threw costco would inclue the early entry


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Did he ever guess? or did you tell him? I know what it is too



No he hasnt been here lately but he will be in for a suprize.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> No he hasnt been here lately but he will be in for a suprize.



I agree I think he will be!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yea somebody said use that and the promo code podcast toget a discount...I tnink DTD is wanting use  costco for our south ca package tickets  so I dont know if that deal threw costco would inclue the early entry



You can always have him ask the Costco travel peeps. . .It probably does.  At the same time, anytime you arrive at the gates before 8 you can usually get Fantasyland done before the crowds get too heavy. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> I agree I think he will be!



That was so nice of Greg.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey DonaldTDuck, we need to check out costco to see if the tickets inclued early entry for Sat. Morning.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> That was so nice of Greg.


----------



## Bloodhound

I am off to Elizabethtown with a load of furniture now that it has quit raining...see you all later.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Here is a great one for our thread....lol


Not to be too picky, but if MM and MM are Mike and Carol, shouldn't Cinderella be in the middle?  After all, she was the maid. 



dalepool said:


> Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State,  no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters.  We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.
> 
> Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.
> 
> The other patty


In '61  we visited my grandma in Bremerton.  It was in July and was beautiful.   I can see why you might like that.


Bloodhound said:


> Hey DonaldTDuck, we need to check out costco to see if the tickets inclued early entry for Sat. Morning.


It does.  First thing I checked with it.


----------



## dalepool

We live in SW Washington.  Mt.St Helens is maybe an hour drive from us. 

Bloodhound:    If your family is in North Calif. then It would be Southren Oregon.  Yes, I bought my ticket to the Halloween event a few weeks ago.  Wanted to make sure I was able to get the day I would be there at the AP discount.

We have a lot of friends that live on the East Coast.  You would think the east coast would winter in Florida.   It is surprising how many ppl from the east vacation in Hawaii each winter.  So I hear all about how the winter weather is in  NC, SC, and Virginia.  

Darcy --If you do the traveling Nurse Program, Hawaii is the perfect place.  There is also a program that will pay for your lodging while you are on staff at a Hospital.  I am thinking it is for 4-6 months at a time.  I only know about this program as we were contacted to rent our condo out to the program when we were not in residence.  Might be interesting.

"The other" Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> We live in SW Washington.  Mt.St Helens is maybe an We Whour drive from us.
> 
> Bloodhound:    If your family is in North Calif. then It would be Southren Oregon.  Yes, I bought my ticket to the Halloween event a few weeks ago.  Wanted to make sure I was able to get the day I would be there at the AP discount.
> 
> We have a lot of friends that live on the East Coast.  You would think the east coast would winter in Florida.   It is surprising how many ppl from the east vacation in Hawaii each winter.  So I hear all about how the winter weather is in  NC, SC, and Virginia.
> 
> Darcy --If you do the traveling Nurse Program, Hawaii is the perfect place.  There is also a program that will pay for your lodging while you are on staff at a Hospital.  I am thinking it is for 4-6 months at a time.  I only know about this program as we were contacted to rent our condo out to the program when we were not in residence.  Might be interesting.
> 
> "The other" Patty



Yep, I have been contacted by several travel nurse companies.  They all offer private housing for a contract at least 3 months in length.  Or you can take the housing money and then secure your own. . .its a good program.  Won't know exactly what I am going to do till I get through the fall. . .then I need to make some decisions. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang you all. . .stay safe. . .its horridly humid and hot here. . .



I second that!! Are you as tired of this weather as I am? I don't mind the summer, but I like my heat DRY!


Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> I second that!! Are you as tired of this weather as I am? I don't mind the summer, but I like my heat DRY!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Andrea. . .the worst part of the desert is when Monsoon season hits. . .I am HATING this weather right now. . .hey, do you want to take the kids to see Wall E. . .I am happy to join in. . .At least it is cool in the theatre and no humidity. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Not to be too picky, but if MM and MM are Mike and Carol, shouldn't Cinderella be in the middle?  After all, she was the maid.



I dont make these ...I just post them....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I dont make these ...I just post them....



Hey there. . .if you are NOT flirting stop rolling those eyes. . .lol. . just teasing. . .anyway. . .got a flight and will soon have a home. . .lookng really forward to this trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

Last edited by DonaldTDuck : Today at 04:09 PM. Reason: Need all BB by August 28, PS will be made Aug 29. 

Just in case anyone missed the above comment we need al RSVP's by Aug 28 cause Donald will make the PS ressie on the 29th  for the Blue Bayoo on Oct. 25th at 1130 AM to get water side seats if possible...we will be starving by then cause of the early entry that day.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there. . .if you are NOT flirting stop rolling those eyes. . .lol. . just teasing. . ..



Hey...I thought that  =  smart a** remark....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Halloween event a few weeks ago.  Wanted to make sure I was able to get the day I would be there at the AP discount.
> 
> Patty



Hi, Ive got you down for M ToT Party

Hi all....there is a Mickeys ToT Party Thread you may want to check out.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831124&page=13


----------



## dalepool

"Sad Face"    I do not fly into to Anaheim until the 26th so BB is a no go for me.  Hope you all have a wonderful lunch/dinner.

"The Other" Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> "Sad Face"    I do not fly into to Anaheim until the 26th so BB is a no go for me.  Hope you all have a wonderful lunch/dinner.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



We still dont know what for sure were are doing on the 26th...but it will either be DLR or Universal Studios


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We still dont know what for sure were are doing on the 26th...but it will either be DLR or Universal Studios



The 26th is DLR, the 27th is DLR and the 28th is DLR. . .lol. . .can you NOT interpret DTDs posts.. .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> The 26th is DLR, the 27th is DLR and the 28th is DLR. . .lol. . .can you NOT interpret DTDs posts.. .



nope we only have 3 days in DLR and the 25th and 28th are 2 of them...and one day each of the following U.S., S.W., S.D.Zoo


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## dalepool

Oh yes,  Universal Is a fun park.   I am not sure how it compares to the one in Orlando as when we go to WDW there is so much to do at on property we never leave the WDW compound.   My family would go for 12 days in early June.  I would then get an annual pass and go solo for the Christmas season in the World.  I could have spent my visit going to see the various resort decorations, But I could not imagine spending no time at worldshow case or Magic Kingdom.  

The SD Zoo is very hilly.  But there is sure a lot to see.  

There is so much more to Southren California then Disneyland glad you are taking adventures to see as much as you can of that area.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Oh yes,  Universal Is a fun park.   I am not sure how it compares to the one in Orlando as when we go to WDW there is so much to do at on property we never leave the WDW compound.   My family would go for 12 days in early June.  I would then get an annual pass and go solo for the Christmas season in the World.  I could have spent my visit going to see the various resort decorations, But I could not imagine spending no time at worldshow case or Magic Kingdom.
> 
> The SD Zoo is very hilly.  But there is sure a lot to see.
> 
> There is so much more to Southren California then Disneyland glad you are taking adventures to see as much as you can of that area.



Yes this will be my first ever trip to the west coast and we what to do all we can in the parks up and down the south coast


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald have you talked to your sister about the slumber party at her house yet?


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Andrea. . .the worst part of the desert is when Monsoon season hits. . .I am HATING this weather right now. . .hey, do you want to take the kids to see Wall E. . .I am happy to join in. . .At least it is cool in the theatre and no humidity. . .



Darn it, I would love to but they went already with my brother last week!! Anything else you want to see? I'd like to see Journey to the Center of the Earth if you are up for it? I think they would love it!!

Sorry getting back to you so late, Lauren had diving class today, then we went swimming. It felt great!! 

Andrea


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> Darn it, I would love to but they went already with my brother last week!! Anything else you want to see? I'd like to see Journey to the Center of the Earth if you are up for it? I think they would love it!!
> 
> Sorry getting back to you so late, Lauren had diving class today, then we went swimming. It felt great!!
> 
> Andrea



My brother seen this movie you mentioned an said they really liked it. but the 3-d glasses they charge you an additional 9 dollers ...but they are nice ones...thats just here anyways


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Darn it, I would love to but they went already with my brother last week!! Anything else you want to see? I'd like to see Journey to the Center of the Earth if you are up for it? I think they would love it!!
> 
> Sorry getting back to you so late, Lauren had diving class today, then we went swimming. It felt great!!
> 
> Andrea



Andrea, I am up for any movie and its never too late. . .I would see Wall E again (and no Pluto, I did not pay for 3D glasses. . .they rotate them like Disney.  We could even go REALLY late as I work graves so just holla. . .I will PM you my phone number so if you get a wild hair we can just go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey...I thought that  =  smart a** remark....lol



Yep, that is what they are for. . .just thought I would add new meaning. . .cause you couldn't POSSIBLY be giving me a smart a$$ remark. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> If you buy your tickets through the disneyland.com website you get the early entry.  Prepurchasing the tickets automatically gives you a discount and the early entry.





Bloodhound said:


> yea somebody said use that and the promo code podcast toget a discount...I tnink DTD is wanting use  costco for our south ca package tickets  so I dont know if that deal threw costco would inclue the early entry



It is my understanding that any parkhopper of 3 days or more will have a MM entry included with it, the exception that proves the rule  is the super discounted convention tickets.  Also, if your staying onsite, you get MM entry anyday it is offered.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

dismem98 said:


> Hey you can have a hurricane party with no alcohol... did lots with kids. But know what you mean about teenagers.
> 
> Yes, I will be there. Darcy asked me yesterday and I said I would love it. can't wait for the trip. should be fun.


 
We always did Typhoon parties in Okinawa!  We would get together with our next door neighbors - no one too far away, cuz they would eventually have to be locked up for 24 or so hours!     We raced to the store and stocked up on lots of junk food and movies and just vegged!    Of course, our houses were made of cement blocks and we had bars on the windows - the biggest problem was keeping the water from blowing in under the doors.  Hope all is well.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

dalepool said:


> Lets see, why do I stay in Washingon State, no Hurricane warnings. no sever winds, no Tornados, no extreme heat or humidity for that matter and really no extreme winters. We do not even have the TV station that shows when bad weather is coming our way.
> 
> Hope there are no big hurricanes or tornado's in your future.
> 
> The other patty


 
Southern Oregon in the Eastern side here - same story - not really any weather to worry about, except the lightening is starting forest fires.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We still dont know what for sure were are doing on the 26th...but it will either be DLR or Universal Studios



Okay so I went back and re read DTD post about days. . .you should do US on Monday, even though DLR is most likely busy on Sunday at least you won't miss any shows. . .some of the shows are dark (meaning they don't run) on Mondays. . .

Also, due to the nature of DLR and the operating hours they do NOT do late EMH.  Disneyland Park is almost always open till midnight and DCA is almost always open till 10. . .Downtown Disney is always open later. . .if you all need a ride back to your hotel after some serious DD fun, let me know. . .I'll have a car (though I won't be using it much. . .)


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I went back and re read DTD post about days. . .you should do US on Monday, even though DLR is most likely busy on Sunday at least you won't miss any shows. . .some of the shows are dark (meaning they don't run) on Mondays. . .
> 
> Also, due to the nature of DLR and the operating hours they do NOT do late EMH.  Disneyland Park is almost always open till midnight and DCA is almost always open till 10. . .Downtown Disney is always open later. . .if you all need a ride back to your hotel after some serious DD fun, let me know. . .I'll have a car (though I won't be using it much. . .)



sounds like a good plan to me...I hope this is what we do ...Donald doest want to miss out  on anything a US that may be Dark on Mon. and wants to do everything Sat that will be dark on the weekdays...  we may take you up on that ride


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> It is my understanding that any parkhopper of 3 days or more will have a MM entry included with it, the exception that proves the rule  is the super discounted convention tickets.  Also, if your staying onsite, you get MM entry anyday it is offered.



Hi Greg, I really hope you can make it that Sat the 25th or Tuesday the 28th. ...Donald said we do have Early entry for Sat with costco ticket package...thanks again for all your help...Danny boy still has been around here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sounds like a good plan to me...I hope this is what we do ...Donald doest want to miss out  on anything a US that may be Dark on Mon. and wants to do everything Sat that will be dark on the weekdays...  we may take you up on that ride



Oh okay. . .whatever works for you guys. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh okay. . .whatever works for you guys. . .



We wont really no about this situation till we see how everything goes...it will work out fine like you said.


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Southern Oregon in the Eastern side here - same story - not really any weather to worry about, except the lightening is starting forest fires.



Hi Tammie...nice to see you again...the storms are starting to roll in from the west today already...probably a couple hours away..they have been comming from the north

I will try an get the lawn mowed before it gets here while its cloudy and about 80 with a nice wind


----------



## hlrababy

Hey!! I just joined here! I am enjoying reading your plans. I can't wait to hear about your trip! Especially US, I have always wanted to go to the one in Hollywood!


----------



## Bloodhound

hlrababy said:


> Hey!! I just joined here! I am enjoying reading your plans. I can't wait to hear about your trip! Especially US, I have always wanted to go to the one in Hollywood!




...Im glad to see you here...I will be so excited to see the differences in the two parks (fl,ca)since this will be my first trip...Particullaly the POTC since Ive heard is better in California...we shall see...please commit on anything you like we have a lot of chit chat here as well,  LOL

we are having a dis meet so if you know of anyone going to DLR on Oct 24th  to the 28th send them over to say hello ...we will be at Sea World and SD Zoo on the 29 and 30th.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> ...Im glad to see you here...I will be so excited to see the differences in the two parks (fl,ca)since this will be my first trip...Particullaly the POTC since Ive heard is better in California...we shall see...please commit on anything you like we have a lot of chit chat here as well,  LOL
> 
> we are having a dis meet so if you know of anyone going to DLR on Oct 24th  to the 28th send them over to say hello ...we will be at Sea World and SD Zoo on the 29 and 30th.



Things that are definately better at DL than WDW

1.  POTC
2.  Space Mountain
3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.

Things that are definately better at WDW
1.  Splash Mountain
2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Things that are definately better at DL than WDW
> 
> 1.  POTC
> 2.  Space Mountain
> 3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
> 4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
> 5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
> 6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
> 7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.
> 
> Things that are definately better at WDW
> 1.  Splash Mountain
> 2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
> 3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
> 4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL




Hmmmm, For Splash, the better difference for me is the "log". . .more comfortable and two across. . .I didn't notice much of a difference with BTMRR.  As for Tower of Terror, well. . .I kinda like the one in California better as far as the coaster aspect, but I like the beginning of the one at WDW better for the story aspect.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Things that are definately better at DL than WDW
> 
> 1.  POTC
> 2.  Space Mountain
> 3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
> 4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
> 5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
> 6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
> 7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.
> 
> Things that are definately better at WDW
> 1.  Splash Mountain
> 2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
> 3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
> 4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL





nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, For Splash, the better difference for me is the "log". . .more comfortable and two across. . .I didn't notice much of a difference with BTMRR.  As for Tower of Terror, well. . .I kinda like the one in California better as far as the coaster aspect, but I like the beginning of the one at WDW better for the story aspect.



Thanks for these commits guys...they are great comparisons


----------



## MATTERHORN

Master Mason said:


> Things that are definately better at DL than WDW
> 
> 1.  POTC
> 2.  Space Mountain
> 3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
> 4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
> 5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
> 6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
> 7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.
> 
> Things that are definately better at WDW
> 1.  Splash Mountain
> 2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
> 3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
> 4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL



Hey Gregg! I can't wait to be able to challenge your list next year!!!   How goes it, you gonna make it down for this little get together too?

2 more days till I wave to you from Merced!!

Andrea


----------



## Master Mason

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey Gregg! I can't wait to be able to challenge your list next year!!!   How goes it, you gonna make it down for this little get together too?
> 
> 2 more days till I wave to you from Merced!!
> 
> Andrea



I am going to try, I am still unable to commit though, unfortunately.  I got my dog from a guy in Merced.  Hope you have a great trip.  Going to go get a Mickey fix weekend after next though


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I am going to try, I am still unable to commit though, unfortunately.  I got my dog from a guy in Merced.  Hope you have a great trip.  Going to go get a Mickey fix weekend after next though



Stop that or you will have more days on your pass than me. . .I am supposed to have more days on mine. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Stop that or you will have more days on your pass than me. . .I am supposed to have more days on mine. . .



so you guys have a commpettion huh? 





My money is on Greg...we cant let these girls win Greg


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> so you guys have a commpettion huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My money is on Greg...we cant let these girls win Greg



Well, not really but we both went a LOT last year and when comparing notes I believe I may have edged him a bit at the end. . .but lost track. . .

I have only gone once since renewing my AP, so I am behind. . .but to be fair I have 3 trips to WDW this year. . .the one I took in May, then August with my son and a solo trip for December


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, not really but we both went a LOT last year and when comparing notes I believe I may have edged him a bit at the end. . .but lost track. . .
> 
> I have only gone once since renewing my AP, so I am behind. . .but to be fair I have 3 trips to WDW this year. . .the one I took in May, then August with my son and a solo trip for December



Thats awesome to be able to go so often...I kinda want to go in Dec but dont think it will be possible ,,,Im thinking Dec. 7  - 13th  but doubt it will become anything more than wishful thinking.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, not really but we both went a LOT last year and when comparing notes I believe I may have edged him a bit at the end. . .but lost track. . .
> 
> I have only gone once since renewing my AP, so I am behind. . .but to be fair I have 3 trips to WDW this year. . .the one I took in May, then August with my son and a solo trip for December



I got 30 days usage out of my pass last year, I don't expect to have that much this year.  We renewed on 6/21 and have 2 days so far, will have a couple of more next week, not sure if we are going to do 2 or 3 days yet, have to wait till till next weekend to find out for sure. 

So far all we have is a desire to go when the Holloween stuff is up, and the Christmas stuff is up, no definate dates or anything as of yet.  But I do see us getting at least 20 days in the parks on the passes.

 I had one trip to WDW this year back in Feb as well   Not looking good for any others till next year at the earliest though.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> I got 30 days usage out of my pass last year, I don't expect to have that much this year.  We renewed on 6/21 and have 2 days so far, will have a couple of more next week, not sure if we are going to do 2 or 3 days yet, have to wait till till next weekend to find out for sure.
> 
> So far all we have is a desire to go when the Holloween stuff is up, and the Christmas stuff is up, no definate dates or anything as of yet.  But I do see us getting at least 20 days in the parks on the passes.
> 
> I had one trip to WDW this year back in Feb as well   Not looking good for any others till next year at the earliest though.



Hi Greg, How many are going with you this next trip?


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Thats awesome to be able to go so often...I kinda want to go in Dec but dont think it will be possible ,,,Im thinking Dec. 7  - 13th  but doubt it will become anything more than wishful thinking.




It is a 5 hour drive my doorway to the parking garage at DL, makes it easy to do a weekend trip.  We usually get up at 2am drive down and are there for opening, check into the hotel take a power nap or at least a shower, and go back for the evening, then get up and go to the parks and leave whenever we are ready, sometimes it is early so we can get back at a decent time, other times is is pretty early in the morning when we get back, just depends on what is going on.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Greg, How many are going with you this next trip?



As it stands right now, my 16 year old son, my GF and me.  I told my son he could also take a friend if he wants for this trip, oh and the dog


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thats awesome to be able to go so often...I kinda want to go in Dec but dont think it will be possible ,,,Im thinking Dec. 7  - 13th  but doubt it will become anything more than wishful thinking.



My dates are looking like Dec 10th to the 16th . . .I usually do Wednesday to Tuesday cause the airfare is cheaper when you fly on those dates. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

Master Mason said:


> I am going to try, I am still unable to commit though, unfortunately.  I got my dog from a guy in Merced.  Hope you have a great trip.  Going to go get a Mickey fix weekend after next though



Lucky Duck!! I was thinking of a stopover on the way to Merced, possibly at DL. I mean, I'll be in Barstow anyways, that's 1/2 way there! Right? Right? 

Have a great trip next week, I hope she enjoys the parks!


Andrea


----------



## dismem98

Darcy and Gregg,

Can't understand how I can beat you both with over 34 days not counting my Aug trip which technically might put me over 40 days with my AP.   

And I live further than you all do, but will give you both credit for visiting both parks.   

Love them both and it will be fun to see both this year.

'The' Patty Louise


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Darcy and Gregg,
> 
> Can't understand how I can beat you both with over 34 days not counting my Aug trip which technically might put me over 40 days with my AP.
> 
> And I live further than you all do, but will give you both credit for visiting both parks.
> 
> Love them both and it will be fun to see both this year.
> 
> 'The' Patty Louise



Ah well, you were at the World.  lol


----------



## dismem98

It's Disney so it counts!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> I got 30 days usage out of my pass last year, I don't expect to have that much this year.  We renewed on 6/21 and have 2 days so far, will have a couple of more next week, not sure if we are going to do 2 or 3 days yet, have to wait till till next weekend to find out for sure.
> 
> So far all we have is a desire to go when the Holloween stuff is up, and the Christmas stuff is up, no definate dates or anything as of yet.  But I do see us getting at least 20 days in the parks on the passes.
> 
> I had one trip to WDW this year back in Feb as well   Not looking good for any others till next year at the earliest though.



How many days do you have to go to make it worthwhile to buy an anual pass?


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> As it stands right now, my 16 year old son, my GF and me.  I told my son he could also take a friend if he wants for this trip, oh and the dog



Im sure your son will not have any trouble finding a friend to go with him...where do you stay that you can keep the dog?


----------



## MATTERHORN

Bloodhound said:


> How many days do you have to go to make it worthwhile to buy an anual pass?



I say roughly 6. You come out ahead then instead of buying 3 day park hoppers two times. Then if you add the food dicounts, etc, it might make 5 the break even point!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Bloodhound said:


> Im sure your son will not have any trouble finding a friend to go with him...where do you stay that you can keep the dog?



I think he stays across the street at the Anaheim Plaza Hotel if I remember right!

Andrea


----------



## dalepool

I have been told I have a great sense of direction. But when I go to DL then to WDW or vise versa I end up thinking one attraction is one way when I need to go the other way.  That is the thing I notice most about the parks
 "Very similar --yet just enough difference.  Walk areas are not as wide.  And not as many TS establishments as WDW.  Best of all is DL/CA/DTD are all with in the same complex. Love that part most.

Who all is going to wear a costume for the halloween event?  I have never been to one so unsure what to do.  Thank You in advance.


----------



## MATTERHORN

dalepool said:


> I have been told I have a great sense of direction. But when I go to DL then to WDW or vise versa I end up thinking one attraction is one way when I need to go the other way.  That is the thing I notice most about the parks
> "Very similar --yet just enough difference.  Walk areas are not as wide.  And not as many TS establishments as WDW.  Best of all is DL/CA/DTD are all with in the same complex. Love that part most.
> 
> Who all is going to wear a costume for the halloween event?  I have never been to one so unsure what to do.  Thank You in advance.



No costume, but we are having shirts made at Zazzle. We did this for the hyena meet last year and it was great~!

Andrea


----------



## dalepool

Oh yes, T-shirts are a great idea.  I will keep eye out for any information on that later.  Thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I have been told I have a great sense of direction. But when I go to DL then to WDW or vise versa I end up thinking one attraction is one way when I need to go the other way.  That is the thing I notice most about the parks
> "Very similar --yet just enough difference.  Walk areas are not as wide.  And not as many TS establishments as WDW.  Best of all is DL/CA/DTD are all with in the same complex. Love that part most.
> 
> Who all is going to wear a costume for the halloween event?  I have never been to one so unsure what to do.  Thank You in advance.



we havnt discused anything about costumes...I heard they only will lets kids were a costume.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Master Mason said:


> Things that are definately better at DL than WDW
> 
> 1.  POTC
> 2.  Space Mountain
> 3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
> 4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
> 5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
> 6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
> 7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.
> 
> Things that are definately better at WDW
> 1.  Splash Mountain
> 2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
> 3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
> 4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL


Have you been on HM at MK since last Sept 15?  The difference from before is amazing.  And part of the reason I wanted to visit DL in October was to see the NBC overlay.  And I noticed in '92 when we rode BTMRR at DL that it was not as smooth or fun as WDW's version.



dalepool said:


> Oh yes, T-shirts are a great idea.  I will keep eye out for any information on that later.  Thanks


I doubt some of the guys will agree to costumes, so I think I'll wear my MNSSHP t from '06.



Bloodhound said:


> we havnt discused anything about costumes...I heard they only will lets kids were a costume.


Nope, for the party all are welcome to wear costumes.  The party is at CA, and you can't wear the costume to DL that day.


----------



## Master Mason

dismem98 said:


> Darcy and Gregg,
> 
> Can't understand how I can beat you both with over 34 days not counting my Aug trip which technically might put me over 40 days with my AP.
> 
> And I live further than you all do, but will give you both credit for visiting both parks.
> 
> Love them both and it will be fun to see both this year.
> 
> 
> Well, It was near impossible to get down there during the baseball season, for some reason they decided this year that it would  be a good idea to play games on Saturday at the HS grrrr  So I didn't get to go for almost 3 months at one point.
> 'The' Patty Louise





Bloodhound said:


> How many days do you have to go to make it worthwhile to buy an anual pass?



As Andrea said, anything over 6 days would do it just on cost, either as 3 2 day trips or 2 3 day trips.  I was in the park 5 straight days the week I bought the last years pass, so it had covered the cost before I came home pretty much.



Bloodhound said:


> Im sure your son will not have any trouble finding a friend to go with him...where do you stay that you can keep the dog?





MATTERHORN said:


> I think he stays across the street at the Anaheim Plaza Hotel if I remember right!
> 
> Andrea



Yes I stay there a lot, also at the extended stay America, ESA is farther away, but it has air conditioning during the summer, and they also have a kitchette which is nice as well.  Then during the day, she goes to the DL kennel which works great.



dalepool said:


> I have been told I have a great sense of direction. But when I go to DL then to WDW or vise versa I end up thinking one attraction is one way when I need to go the other way.  That is the thing I notice most about the parks
> "Very similar --yet just enough difference.  Walk areas are not as wide.  And not as many TS establishments as WDW.  Best of all is DL/CA/DTD are all with in the same complex. Love that part most.
> 
> Who all is going to wear a costume for the halloween event?  I have never been to one so unsure what to do.  Thank You in advance.



MK and DL is like going to your house and someone rearranged the funiture, most of the stuff is the same, just in slightly differnet places, both have their pros and cons relating to size and layout, I don't really give either a nod  other than Walt was actually in DL.



DonaldTDuck said:


> Have you been on HM at MK since last Sept 15?  The difference from before is amazing.  And part of the reason I wanted to visit DL in October was to see the NBC overlay.  And I noticed in '92 when we rode BTMRR at DL that it was not as smooth or fun as WDW's version.
> 
> 
> I doubt some of the guys will agree to costumes, so I think I'll wear my MNSSHP t from '06.
> 
> 
> Nope, for the party all are welcome to wear costumes.  The party is at CA, and you can't wear the costume to DL that day.




Yes I have ridden the revamped HM at WDW, they incorporated most of the upgrades that they did at DL previously, but the ride at DL just has more stuff as it is longer especially the graveyard sceen.

As for costumes your correct, you can wear them to the party within the guidelines, but I don't do costumes myself.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Oh yes, T-shirts are a great idea.  I will keep eye out for any information on that later.  Thanks



T- Shirts sound good


----------



## stagemomx3

Master Mason said:


> Things that are definately better at DL than WDW
> 
> 1.  POTC
> 2.  Space Mountain
> 3.  Haunted Mansion (you'll be getting the overlay when your there, so you won't get a good comparison)
> 4.  Buzz Lightyear (the guns come loose)
> 5.  IASW (I don't particularly care for either but DL's is better)
> 6.  Fantasmic (caviat of I have not seen it at WDW, but from what I understand the show is much better at DL but the seating is much better at WDW)
> 7. And obviously all rides that are at DL that are not at WDW.
> 
> Things that are definately better at WDW
> 1.  Splash Mountain
> 2.  Big Thunder Mountain RR
> 3.  Tower of Terror (I have not rode at WDW, but trust the reports)
> 4.  All the stuff at WDW that is not at DL




I think Splash Mountain is better at Disneyland.  Also Winnie the Pooh and Peter Pan are better at Disneyland.  Tea Cups are about even.  Fantasyland in general and Toontown are better at Disneyland- Toontown has Roger Rabbit ride.


----------



## Bloodhound

stagemomx3 said:


> I think Splash Mountain is better at Disneyland.  Also Winnie the Pooh and Peter Pan are better at Disneyland.  Tea Cups are about even.  Fantasyland in general and Toontown are better at Disneyland- Toontown has Roger Rabbit ride.



Hi, thanks for your input...I liked roger rabbit movie.


----------



## kaoden39

In my honest opinion Roger Rabbit is a ride I will not do again without a fast pass.  I have never gotten so sick waiting a line as I did on that one.  I got so claustrophobic and it just wasn't that fun.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> In my honest opinion Roger Rabbit is a ride I will not do again without a fast pass.  I have never gotten so sick waiting a line as I did on that one.  I got so claustrophobic and it just wasn't that fun.



Hmmm does the shrinking room bother you on HM?


----------



## dalepool

Heck isn't it the stretching room at DL and the shrinking at WDW.  Humm,  I am not sure which is where.  

"The Other" Patty


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hmmm does the shrinking room bother you on HM?



No love the HM!  Only regret I have about when we planned our second honeymoon is the HM is getting it's holiday overlay at that time.  I was so sick on the last trip that I was just around two weeks out from when I almost died. That could have a lot to do with the claustriphobia.


----------



## kaoden39

dalepool said:


> Heck isn't it the stretching room at DL and the shrinking at WDW.  Humm,  I am not sure which is where.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



You know it does stretch at Disneyland now that you mentioned it.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> No love the HM!  Only regret I have about when we planned our second honeymoon is the HM is getting it's holiday overlay at that time.  I was so sick on the last trip that I was just around two weeks out from when I almost died. That could have a lot to do with the claustriphobia.



Almost Dieing may have something to do with gettting sick on RR 

sorry that wasnt funny...how did you almost die?


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Heck isn't it the stretching room at DL and the shrinking at WDW.  Humm,  I am not sure which is where.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



Ive only been to the one at WDW..I think your right thought it stretches ...not shrinks


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Almost Dieing may have something to do with gettting sick on RR
> 
> sorry that wasnt funny...how did you almost die?



I had an incarcerated hernia.  With 2 feet of dead intestines.  I was in intensive care for almost 2 months and then I had to learn to walk again.  I also had a stroke while in intensive care and had to regain use of my right arm and hand, because they were paralized.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I had an incarcerated hernia.  With 2 feet of dead intestines.  I was in intensive care for almost 2 months and then I had to learn to walk again.  I also had a stroke while in intensive care and had to regain use of my right arm and hand, because they were paralized.



sound like you had a bad time....and your fully recovered now?


----------



## Bloodhound

I felt  like I was dieing several years ago...to sart off I had an impact injury in my right calf muscle and finished out working that day just limping alittle and woke up the next day to go to work an fell flat on my face I could not step on my right foot...I went to the ER and they found a blood clot in my calf muscle...the doctor put me on a blood thinner and I developed a bad sinus infection and he then put me on an antbiotic...they didnt react well with my system...it was like an overdose on the blood thinner mybelly stated swelling I was peeing blood I coulnt eat or sleep for 2 days I was is such agony and I have a high tollerance for pain....so really I was bleeding to death internally I lost like 12 lbs that week cause of it an had along reovery and quit going to that doctor and quit taking the coumadin as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

Bizarre Foods is on....he was eating Bull you know what...yuck


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> sound like you had a bad time....and your fully recovered now?



After quite a few surgerys and a recovery in a nursing home and then a rehab center.  I was in the hospital for five months and one week that trip.  And then in March I was in the hospital for 5 days getting my ileostomy taken down. Now I am better than new.



Bloodhound said:


> I felt  like I was dieing several years ago...to sart off I had an impact injury in my right calf muscle and finished out working that day just limping alittle and woke up the next day to go to work an fell flat on my face I could not step on my right foot...I went to the ER and they found a blood clot in my calf muscle...the doctor put me on a blood thinner and I developed a bad sinus infection and he then put me on an antbiotic...they didnt react well with my system...it was like an overdose on the blood thinner mybelly stated swelling I was peeing blood I coulnt eat or sleep for 2 days I was is such agony and I have a high tollerance for pain....so really I was bleeding to death internally I lost like 12 lbs that week cause of it an had along reovery and quit going to that doctor and quit taking the coumadin as well.




That's awful.  That's why computer records are so important.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Now I am better than new..



Wow better than new...thats pretty good....while at WDW last summer we did so much walking my right calf really swelled up big and was turning red from the swelling.It really didnt hurt except from the presurre and some limping..after resting a couple days it was just fine again...I wonder if that blodd clot is still there after all these years. 

 Now my alcohol is my blood thinner...lol


----------



## dalepool

I am glad you both are recovered.  I don't think as much as you would love it if alcohol were in the same catagory as coumadin that it actually is.  I remember the day I was asked about a medical issue and my reply was "Yes, I was so sick i was afraid I was gonna die and scared I wouldn't  .

I never worry about walking to fast or to far.  If I get tired I rest for a min then  take off again.   There is nothing I can do today that I cann't do tomorrow or next year or when ever.  I have learned with Disney I will never get it all done in one trip as much  as I try. 

Anyway glad things are looking up for you both health wise.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I am glad you both are recovered.  I don't think as much as you would love it if alcohol were in the same catagory as coumadin that it actually is.  I remember the day I was asked about a medical issue and my reply was "Yes, I was so sick i was afraid I was gonna die and scared I wouldn't  .
> 
> I never worry about walking to fast or to far.  If I get tired I rest for a min then  take off again.   There is nothing I can do today that I cann't do tomorrow or next year or when ever.  I have learned with Disney I will never get it all done in one trip as much  as I try.
> 
> Anyway glad things are looking up for you both health wise.



Thanks Patty..I was kidding alittle about the alcohol...we have teenagers at home so I never keep any beer at the house and usually on have a few beers with dinner one or twice a week if we happen to go out to eat.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is one for the Ladies.


----------



## dalepool

Oh, I knew you were kidding.   I never thought of not having alcohol  at the house.  I guess my  daughter figured   humm drink /have Mom find out I was drinking.  I know she went to one party with underage drinking.  But she did the right thing and called her dad to get her.  I guess letting her work for me in the office let her see the what a mistake underage drinking can cost immediate and in the future.   But you are right, no matter how much we trust our kids --- it is sometimes the friends that we have to keep an eye on.   

I have been gonna ask the Dr. If I can have an after dinner drink----Bailey's and coffee my fav---- but Keep forgetting.  Gonna try to remember before Oct.  Good thing I had my drinking days in the "old days".  

CHEERS


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Wow better than new...thats pretty good....while at WDW last summer we did so much walking my right calf really swelled up big and was turning red from the swelling.It really didnt hurt except from the presurre and some limping..after resting a couple days it was just fine again...I wonder if that blodd clot is still there after all these years.
> 
> Now my alcohol is my blood thinner...lol



Yeah I am much lighter and healthier.  I will be able to walk all over Disneyland and not having to worry about wearing out as much.  I haven't drank in years. 



dalepool said:


> I am glad you both are recovered.  I don't think as much as you would love it if alcohol were in the same catagory as coumadin that it actually is.  I remember the day I was asked about a medical issue and my reply was "Yes, I was so sick i was afraid I was gonna die and scared I wouldn't  .
> 
> I never worry about walking to fast or to far.  If I get tired I rest for a min then  take off again.   There is nothing I can do today that I cann't do tomorrow or next year or when ever.  I have learned with Disney I will never get it all done in one trip as much  as I try.
> 
> Anyway glad things are looking up for you both health wise.



Thank you.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah I am much lighter and healthier.  I will be able to walk all over Disneyland and not having to worry about wearing out as much.  I haven't drank in years.



Eating and Drinking out on the town is my only vise..



          Hold the presses

I forgot to ask everyone if they are NON Smokers?


----------



## dismem98

Never smked a day in my life....

Might have inhaled once


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Never smked a day in my life....
> 
> Might have inhaled once



and just what were you inhaling...lol


----------



## dalepool

I have never smoked either.  Never really had the desire.  If I did when cigs got up to  2 dollars a pack I would have quit anyway.  Oh my age is showing.  I think when i was late teens or early  twentys the price was 55 or 65 cents pack.  Now what is it 6.50.   Oh ya,  figure that out in Disney Days ----make ya wanna quit?


----------



## dismem98

Whatever they were smoking   

Never have liked it but had to put up with it at times and I don't complain but not what I prefer.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I have never smoked either.  Never really had the desire.  If I did when cigs got up to  2 dollars a pack I would have quit anyway.  Oh my age is showing.  I think when i was late teens or early  twentys the price was 55 or 65 cents pack.  Now what is it 6.50.   Oh ya,  figure that out in Disney Days ----make ya wanna quit?



I quite smoking cigs about 25 years ago and cant stand the smell of them anymore...but pipe and cigar smoke dont bother me much well not when Im drinkin at a party....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Whatever they were smoking
> 
> Never have liked it but had to put up with it at times and I don't complain but not what I prefer.



Here no one is allowed to smoke in public buildings and resturaunts...and I like that very much...how about were you live?


----------



## dalepool

Actually pipe smoke does have a nice smell -- well most anyway.  It never did bother me either.  I live in a State that has banned smoking in public buildings, this includes Taverns and Lounges.  I have to admit I love not having to come home from a pool match and wash my hair before I could even jump into bed.  Grats on quitting  25 years ago-- My husband quit after smoking 43 years.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Actually pipe smoke does have a nice smell -- well most anyway.  It never did bother me either.  I live in a State that has banned smoking in public buildings, this includes Taverns and Lounges.  I have to admit I love not having to come home from a pool match and wash my hair before I could even jump into bed.  Grats on quitting  25 years ago-- My husband quit after smoking 43 years.



wow that is good...Doctors orders?  I probably only smoked alittle in HS and college and quit like on a national quit smoking day...mom pushed for it alittle and I need to quit...I was couphing all the time from smoking 2 packs of Winstons a day.


----------



## kaoden39

You don't see much smoking in California anymore.  I am actually surprised that they actually still allow it at Disneyland.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> You don't see much smoking in California anymore.  I am actually surprised that they actually still allow it at Disneyland.



Oh Carp.  I had no Idea they allowed smoking in the parks They didnt allow it at WDW that I noticed.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Oh Carp.  I had no Idea they allowed smoking in the parks



Oh yeah there is still designated smoking areas.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah there is still designated smoking areas.



Ok whew....then they cant just walk around the parks smoking while waiting in line for a ride?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ok whew....then they cant just walk around the parks smoking while waiting in line for a ride?



No they have certain areas, but like one is right by the Matterhorn so chances are you still get the effects.  I used to smoke so I won't disrespect them and say they don't have the right to be there.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> No they have certain areas, but like one is right by the Matterhorn so chances are you still get the effects.  I used to smoke so I won't disrespect them and say they don't have the right to be there.



I have no problems with a disignated smoking area...but I do if standing in line on a hot day with person in front of me and it going straight up my nostrals making me ill.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I have no problems with a disignated smoking area...but I do if standing in line on a hot day with person in front of me and it going straight up my nostrals making me ill.



No thank God they stopped that years ago.  Even when I was smoke that made me sick.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> No thank God they stopped that years ago.  Even when I was smoke that made me sick.



Yup..they allowed it six flags a few years ago and I quit going ...the older I get the worse it bothers me...they probably wont allow it there now but Im not sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Yup..they allowed it six flags a few years ago and I quit going ...the older I get the worse it bothers me...they probably wont allow it there now but Im not sure.



I bet it depends on the state that the Six Flags is in.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I bet it depends on the state that the Six Flags is in.



Louisville went smoke free in public and thats where the six flags is at the fair grounds...I just havnt been back in several years...My daughter an I use to have AP's every  years to spend quailty time and our love of the big rides she went to work and our shedules are too different now we meet up every month and go out to eat.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Louisville went smoke free in public and thats where the six flags is at the fair grounds...I just havnt been back in several years...My daughter an I use to have AP's every  years to spend quailty time and our love of the big rides she went to work and our shedules are too different now we meet up every month and go out to eat.



We have a Six Flag in our neighboring town and I go the 400 miles to Disneyland more frequently.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> We have a Six Flag in our neighboring town and I go the 400 miles to Disneyland more frequently.



yes there is no comparison to the high quality of Disney


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> yes there is no comparison to the high quality of Disney



That and Six Flags just basically sucks.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> That and Six Flags just basically sucks.




   the one here was pretty good till last year an acceident happened with a new ride and a young lady got her foot cut off from a cable that came loose and fell...another reason I may never go back...they dont have enough inspectors with all the cutbacks is there excuse...fine I wont go back till they make the place safe if ever


----------



## Bloodhound

Im off to sleep...goodnight


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Im off to sleep...goodnight



Goodnight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Don't smoke here. . .used to but quit a while ago. . .

As far as the smoking areas. . .At DL there is a smoking area near Matterhorn, but I have been in line for matterhorn many times and never noticed the "scent".  The other area is between the French Market and Haunted Mansion.  I have smelled that one from the French Market seating area so I tend not to eat there as much anymore, and I really like the food there. . .

I don't even know where the smoking areas are at California Adventure. . .oh wait. . .there is one by the bathrooms across from soarin. . .I remember seeing that one.  I don't know where any of the others are.  

Anyway, just a little side note. . .


----------



## dalepool

Yes, My Husband retired early and wanted to get Pension as long as he could and thinking smoking was not good so he quit. That will be 20 years come this January.   He is like you Bloodhound smoke makes him sick.  One other place that has banned smoking is a pool torunament I play in Las Vegas.  Our regional committee banned smoking from regionals to.  For years smoking and pool just went together --for what ever reason. 

Yes I am always polite to.  It must be so hard to quit.  I love my pepsi --did quit drinking it for a while-- but dr. said it was ok to drink again -- boy was I a happy camper.  I know when not drinking I can not even have pepsi in the house.  I am a pepsi junkie I admit it.

Anyway goodnight gracie


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't smoke here. . .used to but quit a while ago. . .
> 
> As far as the smoking areas. . .At DL there is a smoking area near Matterhorn, but I have been in line for matterhorn many times and never noticed the "scent".  The other area is between the French Market and Haunted Mansion.  I have smelled that one from the French Market seating area so I tend not to eat there as much anymore, and I really like the food there. . .
> 
> I don't even know where the smoking areas are at California Adventure. . .oh wait. . .there is one by the bathrooms across from soarin. . .I remember seeing that one.  I don't know where any of the others are.
> 
> Anyway, just a little side note. . .




Smoking areas are also found on the back side of BTMMRR on the way to fantasy land, for reasons beyond understanding on the entrance and exit to the train in tomorrow land, along the rivers of america going from NO square to Critter Country.

I too do not know about DCA, since the walkways are so big, I have never really noticed.


----------



## Master Mason

stagemomx3 said:


> I think Splash Mountain is better at Disneyland.  Also Winnie the Pooh and Peter Pan are better at Disneyland.  Tea Cups are about even.  Fantasyland in general and Toontown are better at Disneyland- Toontown has Roger Rabbit ride.




I have never ridden Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh, or the Tea Cups at WDW, I have only spent a few days there, so those were rides I could pass up at the time, hopefully one day I will rectify that.  I have also never been in WDW's toon town.  So my knowledge of those are limited.

I am curious why you think DL's splash is better, I thought WDW was longer with better animatronics.  DL's version reused a bunch of older stuff, it works fine, but I thought WDW's was better, also, I liked the 2 wide logs.  That's one of the reasons why DL's Space is better with the better ride vehicles.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning girls and boys, hope everyone slept well (well maybe Gregg didn't) he was up late and had too much to do. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning girls and boys, hope everyone slept well (well maybe Gregg didn't) he was up late and had too much to do. . .lol



Hi,,,are you picking on Greg again....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't smoke here. . .used to but quit a while ago. . .
> 
> As far as the smoking areas. . .At DL there is a smoking area near Matterhorn, but I have been in line for matterhorn many times and never noticed the "scent".  The other area is between the French Market and Haunted Mansion.  I have smelled that one from the French Market seating area so I tend not to eat there as much anymore, and I really like the food there. . .
> 
> I don't even know where the smoking areas are at California Adventure. . .oh wait. . .there is one by the bathrooms across from soarin. . .I remember seeing that one.  I don't know where any of the others are.
> 
> Anyway, just a little side note. . .



Thanks....I quess it depends on which way the wind is blowing like here it changes...we will stay away form the French Market but  HM is a must Do...probably a couple extra times...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> I have never ridden Peter Pan, Winnie the Pooh, or the Tea Cups at WDW, I have only spent a few days there, so those were rides I could pass up at the time, hopefully one day I will rectify that.  I have also never been in WDW's toon town.  So my knowledge of those are limited.
> 
> I am curious why you think DL's splash is better, I thought WDW was longer with better animatronics.  DL's version reused a bunch of older stuff, it works fine, but I thought WDW's was better, also, I liked the 2 wide logs.  That's one of the reasons why DL's Space is better with the better ride vehicles.



Splash at WDW kept breaking Down on us the week  last Sept...one time we were almost to the hilll were you go up to the big drop and had to be walked down... the song was getting old after 40 min wait to be walked down.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Yes, My Husband retired early and wanted to get Pension as long as he could and thinking smoking was not good so he quit. That will be 20 years come this January.   He is like you Bloodhound smoke makes him sick.  One other place that has banned smoking is a pool torunament I play in Las Vegas.  Our regional committee banned smoking from regionals to.  For years smoking and pool just went together --for what ever reason.
> 
> Yes I am always polite to.  It must be so hard to quit.  I love my pepsi --did quit drinking it for a while-- but dr. said it was ok to drink again -- boy was I a happy camper.  I know when not drinking I can not even have pepsi in the house.  I am a pepsi junkie I admit it.
> 
> Anyway goodnight gracie


It was hard to quit smoking...I had to quit drinking beer for about 2 years as well just becuase after a few beers  I was still reaching for that pack of cigs just out of the habbit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks....I quess it depends on which way the wind is blowing like here it changes...we will stay away form the French Market but  HM is a must Do...probably a couple extra times...lol



French Market is fine but gotta walk around the seating area first before going and getting food to make sure the "smell dwell" is not there. . .HM is fine as the que doesn't seem to be bothered by it. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> French Market is fine but gotta walk around the seating area first before going and getting food to make sure the "smell dwell" is not there. . .HM is fine as the que doesn't seem to be bothered by it. . .



Oh OK  how are things?


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi,,,are you picking on Greg again....lol



No she wasn't, I was up till 2am working on a Dinner I am cooking for this evening.  Need to make the cole slaw now, and then go to the store and get the potatoes I forgot to buy yesterday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh OK  how are things?



Good now that I finally got some much needed sleep. . .have had trouble sleeping for a while now. . .put in a good 10 hrs yesterday. . .

How goes it with you?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> No she wasn't, I was up till 2am working on a Dinner I am cooking for this evening.  Need to make the cole slaw now, and then go to the store and get the potatoes I forgot to buy yesterday.



lol. . .nope really wasn't picking on Gregg, just noticed he was up late. . .lol. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> No she wasn't, I was up till 2am working on a Dinner I am cooking for this evening.  Need to make the cole slaw now, and then go to the store and get the potatoes I forgot to buy yesterday.



Oh ...what time is Dinner...or is 3 a crowd....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> lol. . .nope really wasn't picking on Gregg, just noticed he was up late. . .lol. . .



I was in a silly mood...what can I say.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I was in a silly mood...what can I say.....lol



Silly is good. . .I like silly. . .in fact come August 22 I plan to be silly for 9 days in a row. . .

ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good now that I finally got some much needed sleep. . .have had trouble sleeping for a while now. . .put in a good 10 hrs yesterday. . .
> 
> How goes it with you?



just fine here...Yesterday I had a relaxing day an then mowed the lawn but it was too hot and humid...Today is much nicer so I will work on loading some more furniture to take to Elizabethtown...and then go to Bowling Green the next 2 days...I must put 500 miles  a week on my truck some weeks


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Silly is good. . .I like silly. . .in fact come August 22 I plan to be silly for 9 days in a row. . .
> 
> ROFLMAO. . .



sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> just fine here...Yesterday I had a relaxing day an then mowed the lawn but it was too hot and humid...Today is much nicer so I will work on loading some more furniture to take to Elizabethtown...and then go to Bowling Green the next 2 days...I must put 500 miles  a week on my truck some weeks



Ouch, at gas prices today I am glad I don't do much driving anymore. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ouch, at gas prices today I am glad I don't do much driving anymore. . .



Gas went down alittle here at $3.90/gal in E-town and if you go to Krogers and use your card like I do its 3.87  but everwhere elsr in the surrounding towns its 3.96


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Gas went down alittle here at $3.90/gal in E-town and if you go to Krogers and use your card like I do its 3.87  but everwhere elsr in the surrounding towns its 3.96



We are down about 10 cents but it is still 4.13 at the cheap places. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Let see ...what else do we need to talk about before our Oct. Trip


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Let see ...what else do we need to talk about before our Oct. Trip



You mean trip related?. . .lol.  Sorry, just teasing here. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You mean trip related?. . .lol.  Sorry, just teasing here. . .



yup...I know Im forgetting something...like a I almost forgot to ask about the smoking


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yup...I know Im forgetting something...like a I almost forgot to ask about the smoking



Okay, they don't serve alcohol at the Blue Bayou or anywhere else at Disneyland Park, . . .lets see, DCA has beer and wine on the wharf, 

Hmmm, we discussed most of this though. . .so what else do you want to know. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, they don't serve alcohol at the Blue Bayou or anywhere else at Disneyland Park, . . .lets see, DCA has beer and wine on the wharf,
> 
> Hmmm, we discussed most of this though. . .so what else do you want to know. . .



Im forgetting something....but....maybe some one else has a question for you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im forgetting something....but....maybe some one else has a question for you.



Oh are you all driving to San Diego on Wednesday morning?  or Tuesday night. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh are you all driving to San Diego on Wednesday morning?  or Tuesday night. . .



I think were are leaving Wen. Morning...we will be out late Tues  Trick or Treating....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Have you eaten at California Pizza Inn?


----------



## nurse.darcy

You mean Cali Pizza Kitchen. . .yes, and I really like it. . .yummy food. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You mean Cali Pizza Kitchen. . .yes, and I really like it. . .yummy food. . .



Great,,,I have over 12000 points on Mypoints and Im going to order some offsite resturaunt gift cards ...maybe you could help me pick some good ones...that way I dont have to spend out of pocket or on my CC


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald wants to go to In and Out but I dont eat hamburger or batter fried foods


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Donald wants to go to In and Out but I dont eat hamburger or batter fried foods



In and Out is a California tradition. . .its sacreligious not to eat there when in So Cal. . .lol


----------



## dalepool

California Pizza Kitchen Just built a restaurant in the Waikiki area of Honolulu.  I swear it is the best pizza  bar done.  We had take out from there two times and eat in additional two times last winter.   I also know there is a Cheesecake Factory in the new Gardenwalk complex.  They also have good food --big portions -- at a reasonable price.  We do not have a cheesecake Factory within 100 miles of residence so I only get to eat there when we are in hawaii so having one so near DL is a treat.  I also heard great reviews for Bubba Gumps Shrimp.  I did  eat at one in Waikiki and was not impressed so I was thinking I might try Bubba's at garden walk.  There are some benifits to the Park closing early.  Gives me time to try a new restaurant with out feeling like I have been bad and left the park to early.  There is a chineese resturant at Garden Walk but I have yet to see a review on that restaurant.  

I think, as it looks I am gonna miss you all until the halloween event.  I get in Sunday but I am gonna rush right over to see the Alladin show at DCA.  It is dark monday and tueday.  Make sure you make plans to see this show it is so good and I have heard they may be replacing it this winter .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Great,,,I have over 12000 points on Mypoints and Im going to order some offsite resturaunt gift cards ...maybe you could help me pick some good ones...that way I dont have to spend out of pocket or on my CC



I would be happy to. . .Cali Pizza Kitchen is a good one. . .I also like Cheesecake factory.  Don't like Bubba Gumps.  Let me take a look at gardenwalk and see what's there. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> California Pizza Kitchen Just built a restaurant in the Waikiki area of Honolulu.  I swear it is the best pizza  bar done.  We had take out from there two times and eat in additional two times last winter.   I also know there is a Cheesecake Factory in the new Gardenwalk complex.  They also have good food --big portions -- at a reasonable price.  We do not have a cheesecake Factory within 100 miles of residence so I only get to eat there when we are in hawaii so having one so near DL is a treat.  I also heard great reviews for Bubba Gumps Shrimp.  I did  eat at one in Waikiki and was not impressed so I was thinking I might try Bubba's at garden walk.  There are some benifits to the Park closing early.  Gives me time to try a new restaurant with out feeling like I have been bad and left the park to early.  There is a chineese resturant at Garden Walk but I have yet to see a review on that restaurant.
> 
> I think, as it looks I am gonna miss you all until the halloween event.  I get in Sunday but I am gonna rush right over to see the Alladin show at DCA.  It is dark monday and tueday.  Make sure you make plans to see this show it is so good and I have heard they may be replacing it this winter .



Hi Patty, we havnt offically decided what to do Sun and Mon...I wouls like to try all those Resturaunts you mentioned...the Garden Walk  sounds nice...I hope most of it is open by the time we get there


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> In and Out is a California tradition. . .its sacreligious not to eat there when in So Cal. . .lol



Ok then ...I would NOT want to upset the "powers at be"  and we have to do it for LUNch  ... Ok


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Ok then ...I would NOT want to upset the "powers at be"  and we have to do it for LUNch  ... Ok



At least their meat is fresh ground and the fries are cut right there on the premises. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I think, as it looks I am gonna miss you all until the halloween event.  I get in Sunday but I am gonna rush right over to see the Alladin show at DCA.  It is dark monday and tueday.  Make sure you make plans to see this show it is so good and I have heard they may be replacing it this winter .



I think Nurse Darcey and  Dismen98 are going to be at DLR/DCA both Sun and Mon...I will let you all  discuss that...well they havnt said anything about going to U.S. with the 4 Big Guys


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I think Nurse Darcey and  Dismen98 are going to be at DLR/DCA both Sun and Mon...I will let you all  discuss that...well they havnt said anything about going to U.S. with the 4 Big Guys



I am not doing US. . .Patty can if she wants. . .We will be at the parks from Saturday through Tuesday night. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> At least their meat is fresh ground and the fries are cut right there on the premises. . .lol



Lunch time would be fine but its got to be well done.....lol....NOT Dinner...hamberger upsets my stomack sometimes and then I cant sleep


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Lunch time would be fine but its got to be well done.....lol....NOT Dinner...hamberger upsets my stomack sometimes and then I cant sleep



Well they cook them to order so no worries there.  And you can get fresh or grilled onions on the burger. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, I gotta work tonight so I am going to take a little nappie. . .at least I hope I can nap. . .lol

Don't have too much fun without me. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well they cook them to order so no worries there.  And you can get fresh or grilled onions on the burger. . .



oh yea ...grilled onions...yummm

now Im hungry for a steack with grilled onions and mushrooms....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, I gotta work tonight so I am going to take a little nappie. . .at least I hope I can nap. . .lol
> 
> Don't have too much fun without me. . .



Ok we wont...I promise


----------



## Master Mason

the Chinese restruant at the Garden walk is a PF Changs, I have not been to that one, but everyone I have gone to has been wonderful.

If you really want to go all out there is a Ruth's Chris within walking distance of the park as well.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Well they cook them to order so no worries there.  And you can get fresh or grilled onions on the burger. . .



Here is the hidden menu so you can be up to speed.

http://www.tiburon-belvedere.com/cgi/home.cgi?c=In_N_Out


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> the Chinese restruant at the Garden walk is a PF Changs, I have not been to that one, but everyone I have gone to has been wonderful.
> 
> If you really want to go all out there is a Ruth's Chris within walking distance of the park as well.



PF Changs Sounds Great...Is it table service or  buffets?


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Here is the hidden menu so you can be up to speed.
> 
> http://www.tiburon-belvedere.com/cgi/home.cgi?c=In_N_Out



Thanks Greg, I will take mine Animal style please....lol


----------



## dalepool

Oh Heavens, I do DL or WDW solo fine.  I never get upset with myself for going to fast or to slow, for eatting or not eatting, for wanting to do a ride no one else does.  Traveling solo does have its perks.  I like who I travel with "ME".


----------



## kaoden39

dalepool said:


> Oh Heavens, I do DL or WDW solo fine.  I never get upset with myself for going to fast or to slow, for eatting or not eatting, for wanting to do a ride no one else does.  Traveling solo does have its perks.  I like who I travel with "ME".



I always enjoy my alone time at the resorts!  No where else in the world can you be alone without ever really being alone.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Oh Heavens, I do DL or WDW solo fine.  I never get upset with myself for going to fast or to slow, for eatting or not eatting, for wanting to do a ride no one else does.  Traveling solo does have its perks.  I like who I travel with "ME".



You Go Girl with your bad self...lol  J/K


----------



## Bloodhound

I am off to Bowling Green see you all later.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> I am off to Bowling Green see you all later.


hi blood, bye blood, see i was here...have a safe trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hi blood, bye blood, see i was here...have a safe trip.



Dan that was a little too quick...I was hopping you would read back alittle. I quess you have very little time so...I have a supprize for you...please PM me your Mailing Address.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, gonna answer some posts. . .

1.  PF Changs is sit down and very tasty. . .

2.  Animal Style?  For someone who does not like hamburgers THATs a lot of meat.

3.  I enjoy traveling solo myself. . .then I can come and go on my schedule

4.  Dan, glad you showed your face again.

5.  Ruth's Chris. . .the only one I have eaten at was in Palm Desert - Since I am big into meat it was very good. . .

Guess that's it. . .now I gotta go shower and get my **** to work. . .

Have a nice evening folks. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, gonna answer some posts. . .
> 
> 1.  PF Changs is sit down and very tasty. . .
> 
> 2.  Animal Style?  For someone who does not like hamburgers THATs a lot of meat.
> 
> 3.  I enjoy traveling solo myself. . .then I can come and go on my schedule
> 
> 4.  Dan, glad you showed your face again.
> 
> 5.  Ruth's Chris. . .the only one I have eaten at was in Palm Desert - Since I am big into meat it was very good. . .
> 
> Guess that's it. . .now I gotta go shower and get my **** to work. . .
> 
> Have a nice evening folks. . .



whew that fly by post wore me out.....lol

oh btw ...the animal style burger is  one patty with mustard and grilled onions ...correct?


----------



## dalepool

The way I read it the "Animal style" could be any of the hamburger selections such as the 2 X 2  that would be cooked animal style with the mustard --onions and what ever the other item was.  But then again that is how I read the secret hidden menu.  

"The Other" Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> The way I read it the "Animal style" could be any of the hamburger selections such as the 2 X 2  that would be cooked animal style with the mustard --onions and what ever the other item was.  But then again that is how I read the secret hidden menu.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



Thanks Patty...I quess I better not order that unless Im really hungry...one beef patty has always been enough for me  loaded with fixens so I didnt taste the hamburger....lol   Unless it happens to be char-grilled hamberger...I love that taste


----------



## dalepool

It appears that you can order 1 beef patty to 10 ? WOW-  and then  ask for it to be cooked with the mustand and other stuff.  

Sounds like they have a jumbled shake ---  you should go and be the photographer for your group.


----------



## dalepool

If you gentlemen get the costo fun pass does that include front of the line for US.  Have you priced the tickets seperately?   When we went to the Zoo we had coupons that saved a nice amount for each ticket.  We got them from one of the tourist books --or the internet.  Been so long I just do not remember.    

Just a thought


----------



## DonaldTDuck

dalepool said:


> If you gentlemen get the costo fun pass does that include front of the line for US.  Have you priced the tickets seperately?   When we went to the Zoo we had coupons that saved a nice amount for each ticket.  We got them from one of the tourist books --or the internet.  Been so long I just do not remember.
> 
> Just a thought


It doesn't include FofL.  The price is $217, so it's cheaper than a 3 day plus one other park.  It includes 1 MM and in SD you have your choice of SD  Zoo or SD Wild Animal Park.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Oh Danny Boy...Quess what I got in the mail today.


I am guessing and hopoing it has something to do with donald fauntleroy duck. 


Bloodhound said:


> Dan that was a little too quick...I was hopping you would read back alittle. I quess you have very little time so...I have a supprize for you...please PM me your Mailing Address.


you told me to start reading at page 71, but the above post was on page about 67 or so...you lied mister, but i found it.



nurse.darcy said:


> 4. Dan, glad you showed your face again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .hope you are all having a great day. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, where did you all go. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Im here its just been busy at the antique mall today an I havnt been able to log on...Im running the store by myself today and tomorrow ,,,the owners are sick an the doctors dont know what is wrong...my quess...is old age and way overweight


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im here its just been busy at the antique mall today an I havnt been able to log on...Im running the store by myself today and tomorrow ,,,the owners are sick an the doctors dont know what is wrong...my quess...is old age and way overweight



I have a number of patients that fall into that category. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> I am guessing and hopoing it has something to do with donald fauntleroy duck.
> 
> you told me to start reading at page 71, but the above post was on page about 67 or so...you lied mister, but i found it.



we must have chatted more than I thought  or maybe page 71 was on my mind for when we had ontopic trip related chats....sorry


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I have a number of patients that fall into that category. . .lol



my dad falls in that category as well...its said to say...I bought him a used recumbrat  exercise bike that he wont use...he gets out of the house every day...but he dont go on walks


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> It doesn't include FofL.  The price is $217, so it's cheaper than a 3 day plus one other park.  It includes 1 MM and in SD you have your choice of SD  Zoo or SD Wild Animal Park.



Donald where are we going our for Dinner an Beer tonight?


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> It appears that you can order 1 beef patty to 10 ? WOW-  and then  ask for it to be cooked with the mustand and other stuff.
> 
> Sounds like they have a jumbled shake ---  you should go and be the photographer for your group.



That shake sounds good...even better than beer...I would go just for that Jumbled Shake....LOL


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> we must have chatted more than I thought or maybe page 71 was on my mind for when we had ontopic trip related chats....sorry


that is okay i forgive you,


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

i have 3update on my thread blood...just saying thats all.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> that is okay i forgive you,



gee thanks....LOL  I just sent you a PM about the supprize


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Im here its just been busy at the antique mall today an I havnt been able to log on...Im running the store by myself today and tomorrow ,,,the owners are sick an the doctors dont know what is wrong..._my quess...is old age and way overweight_


You say that like it's a bad thing.  I"m off tomorrow, so I'm up for anything tonite.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.  I"m off tomorrow, so I'm up for anything tonite.



He might be 5'5' and weigh as much as you Donald an about 82yo


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi All, Donald and I went out for Beer and Wings and finished up and the kareoke was way too loud and terrable singing and we left an went to another place for pizza and more beer....there was a guy picken an grinin singing an again was too loud ...we could NOT hear ourselves talk and then he quit playing  and all was good.....lol


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi All, Donald and I went out for Beer and Wings and finished up and the kareoke was way too loud and terrable singing and we left an went to another place for pizza and more beer....there was a guy picken an grinin singing an again was too loud ...we could NOT hear ourselves talk and then he quit playing and all was good.....lol


sounds like a good night, all it was missing was some sausage and saur kraut


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> sounds like a good night, all it was missing was some sausage and saur kraut



 

 ps...I did have the Smoked Sausage Biscuit from Hardees for Breackfast  Yesterday


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> ps...I did have the Smoked Sausage Biscuit from Hardees for Breackfast Yesterday


close enough


----------



## kaoden39

good morning


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all. . .just home from work. . .had a meeting after work today. . .ugh. . hate meetings.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Good morning to everyone!!!

Darcy, you are gonna be jealous!! We slept with no A/C on last night and it was completely comfortable!!!


Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Good morning to everyone!!!
> 
> Darcy, you are gonna be jealous!! We slept with no A/C on last night and it was completely comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Well, as usual I was at the hospital in the FREEZING COLD A/C and needed a jacket. . .lol

and that is just horrible for you to say that. . .especially since you are in merced. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone....its busy again today at the antiques mall but noone it letting go of there hard earned  greenbacks


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

thanks master mason,

not sure if blood told you or not, but i am the recipiant of the donald pin, just have not recieved it yet....blood is mailing it out on saturday....that was very nice of you and just wanted to formally say thanks...i am also going to thank you on my thread with some pics of it when i get it, just wanted to let you know.

fauntleroy


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Sorry, gang, but it looks like I was right about rehabs.  And worse.  Fantasmic and Aladdin will both be dark as well as  PotC.  Is there even a reason to still eat at BB?  I'll let others decide that.  Also, no GadgetGoCoaster .  But on the plus side, the Sunwheel will not be a temptation.  Dalepool, whatcha gonna do Sunday without Aladdin?


----------



## dalepool

I am gonna cry. How can they do that to me?  No Aladdin.  That is just so wrong .  Guess gonna have to do the food and wine fest at DCA in Spring time.   Oh darn I will have to take another trip.  See it all works out.

"The Other" Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> Sorry, gang, but it looks like I was right about rehabs.  And worse.  Fantasmic and Aladdin will both be dark as well as  PotC.  Is there even a reason to still eat at BB?  I'll let others decide that.  Also, no GadgetGoCoaster .  But on the plus side, the Sunwheel will not be a temptation.  Dalepool, whatcha gonna do Sunday without Aladdin?



That is actually a pretty big list for October.  Its a small world has been closed forever cause they are doing a complete makeover so no issues there, but they usually keep POTC open when they refurb Fantasmic.  Or vice versa.  Hmmmm. . .that one is a bit tough to take. . .lol


----------



## dalepool

I agree with ND.  The close the parks early can they not work on stuff then?  They should not do it in the middle of the halloween event.  Oh well they have no asked for my advice nor do I think they will anytime soon.  Well I will  jsut ride Soaring over and over again in the  single rider lane.  Life will be good no matter ---But sure gonna miss Aladdin  - I hope you guys will be able to see it before id goes dark .


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I agree with ND.  The close the parks early can they not work on stuff then?  They should not do it in the middle of the halloween event.  Oh well they have no asked for my advice nor do I think they will anytime soon.  Well I will  jsut ride Soaring over and over again in the  single rider lane.  Life will be good no matter ---But sure gonna miss Aladdin  - I hope you guys will be able to see it before id goes dark .



No such luck Alladin is going dark before we get there.


----------



## Bloodhound

Good morning everyone...the rain is slowly moving out of kentucky we may still have some pop ups but thats about it. I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Bloodhound

I found Micechat.com today and they have alot of gret threads...here is a couple

http://micechat.com/forums/showthread.php/disneys_california_adventure_project_tracker-81393.html

http://micechat.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64722


----------



## dalepool

I was thinking maybe Disney was going to add a couple of TS Establishments in the expansion that is scheduled for 2008-2112.  Thinking that Sci-Fi Drive in would be perfect for TS in ad near the new Carlsland.  Then if they add seating to  Award Weiners maybe they could add Saurkraut to the menu.  It is almost a crime to have a Hot dog and no Saurkraut to go on it.  

Well Good morning-- I know it is almost noon there.  I had the flu for last 36 hours--This is the strangest flu I have ever had--- I  just hurt all over.  My daughter says I should feel a lot better today and by tomorrow it will all be over -- Thank God.  Not sure if I need to retest now for Virus' that I have immunity to --Will call transplant center Monday.  Makes a difference as to what I will be compatable with.  

Talk to  you all later.  

"The Other" Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning folks. . .glad to see everyones smiling faces. . .it is POURING rain here in Nevada today. . .thank you monsoon season for reminding us that there is a flood plane here. . .lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Good morning all.  It's another hot and smokey summer morning in northern California.


----------



## Bloodhound

Anyone great plans for the weekend? My wife and I going to visit my sister in Louisville and wants us to go see the new Batman movie, and my wife wants to go shopping..Hopefully i will just get to hang an veg with my BIL..fun fun fun...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning folks. . .glad to see everyones smiling faces. . .it is POURING rain here in Nevada today. . .thank you monsoon season for reminding us that there is a flood plane here. . .lol.



Monsoon huh...break out the life boats...lol     we had a inch an a half of rain in about 2 hours late last night in a thuderstorm


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I was thinking maybe Disney was going to add a couple of TS Establishments in the expansion that is scheduled for 2008-2112.  Thinking that Sci-Fi Drive in would be perfect for TS in ad near the new Carlsland.  Then if they add seating to  Award Weiners maybe they could add Saurkraut to the menu.  It is almost a crime to have a Hot dog and no Saurkraut to go on it.
> 
> Well Good morning-- I know it is almost noon there.  I had the flu for last 36 hours--This is the strangest flu I have ever had--- I  just hurt all over.  My daughter says I should feel a lot better today and by tomorrow it will all be over -- Thank God.  Not sure if I need to retest now for Virus' that I have immunity to --Will call transplant center Monday.  Makes a difference as to what I will be compatable with.
> 
> Talk to  you all later.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



I hope you get well soon...btw I like kraut on my bratwurst


----------



## DonaldTDuck

I just had a thought and figured I'd better get on here and express it before it dies of loneliness.
What do you folk think of the Big Guys doing US on Tuesday.  That would let us stay till 8 on Monday at DL and US closes at 5, so we'd have time to get back and eat before MT/TP.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> I just had a thought and figured I'd better get on here and express it before it dies of loneliness.
> What do you folk think of the Big Guys doing US on Tuesday.  That would let us stay till 8 on Monday at DL and US closes at 5, so we'd have time to get back and eat before MT/TP.



I don't see an issue with it EXCEPT rush hour (say 3:30 to 7) from Universal City to Anaheim can be an absolute nightmare.  You would have to plan on at a minimum a 1.5 hr drive to get back.  I used to live 20 miles from US and it would take me at least an hour almost any time of day.


----------



## toocherie

Hi everyone!  Hope you're having a great weekend!

I've been working all day . . . might go to DL tomorrow--depends on how I feel in the morning!


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> I just had a thought and figured I'd better get on here and express it before it dies of loneliness.
> What do you folk think of the Big Guys doing US on Tuesday.  That would let us stay till 8 on Monday at DL and US closes at 5, so we'd have time to get back and eat before MT/TP.



Im fine with it if you are? majority rules

  Oh wait ...what time does MToT party Start?


----------



## Bloodhound

toocherie said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> I've been working all day . . . might go to DL tomorrow--depends on how I feel in the morning!



have fun for me...we want pictures of the POTC and Alladin...lol


----------



## dalepool

Well thank you  Mr Hound.  It should be about another 2 -2 1/2 years for a transplant.  If I knew I could do peritoneal dialysis the rest of my live I would, but seems the average for this type of dialysis is < 10 years.   The best thing is I can travel  and eat jsut about everything I did before.  I can even drink pepsi and ususally that is a big no no  so life is grand.  

It amazes me that Las Vegas and Kentucky have such bad rain in the summer.   But then I have  Gf that lives in AZ and poor thing it is so hot and then the next day she said it will rain and  flood areas-- she worries about flash floods.  Oh and the funniest thing she has to  cool the pool down  LOL  as it gets to hot to swim comfortablely.  

Any way jsut thought I would share.  

Is there a possibility that POTC will open while we are there?  I read where it was due to open end of oct -- but did not have a date set.

"The Other" Patty


----------



## dalepool

Oh Man to wake up in morning and DECIDE if you wanted to go to Disneyland.  That is just so wrong Toocherie --- I want your life for a month or two.  (As long as you are on vacation and have no other obligations LOL).  This is one time I think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence.   Have a fun day  and ride POTC for me.  Looks like I am gonna miss my fav ride this Oct. 

Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Well thank you  Mr Hound.  It should be about another 2 -2 1/2 years for a transplant.  If I knew I could do peritoneal dialysis the rest of my live I would, but seems the average for this type of dialysis is < 10 years.   The best thing is I can travel  and eat jsut about everything I did before.  I can even drink pepsi and ususally that is a big no no  so life is grand.
> 
> It amazes me that Las Vegas and Kentucky have such bad rain in the summer.   But then I have  Gf that lives in AZ and poor thing it is so hot and then the next day she said it will rain and  flood areas-- she worries about flash floods.  Oh and the funniest thing she has to  cool the pool down  LOL  as it gets to hot to swim comfortablely.
> 
> Any way jsut thought I would share.
> 
> Is there a possibility that POTC will open while we are there?  I read where it was due to open end of oct -- but did not have a date set.
> 
> "The Other" Patty



I herad some people are going to Europe cause the transplant wait is so long?

My base was flooded with 2 feet of water this past Aprilfrom the rains..I has six pumps going and the flood waters was alittle over 3 feet out side the basement door.

I sure hope POTC is open the week we are there....we will see.


----------



## dismem98

DonaldTDuck said:


> Sorry, gang, but it looks like I was right about rehabs.  And worse.  Fantasmic and Aladdin will both be dark as well as  PotC.  Is there even a reason to still eat at BB?  I'll let others decide that.  Also, no GadgetGoCoaster .  But on the plus side, the Sunwheel will not be a temptation.  Dalepool, whatcha gonna do Sunday without Aladdin?





Wow, all this closed in Oct???????  What the heck??  That's just not right for Halloween week.  Really sucks.  May need to rethink my days there.  Don't get me wrong, grew up at DL but it's only a 2-3 day park at best with every thing opened.  POTC is one the best thinhs it has to offer over WDW so disappointed..........

Oh well....
Patty Louise


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Wow, all this closed in Oct???????  What the heck??  That's just not right for Halloween week.  Really sucks.  May need to rethink my days there.  Don't get me wrong, grew up at DL but it's only a 2-3 day park at best with every thing opened.  POTC is one the best thinhs it has to offer over WDW so disappointed..........
> 
> Oh well....
> Patty Louise



I know...grey goose towers are looking pretty good....lol


----------



## Master Mason

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> thanks master mason,
> 
> not sure if blood told you or not, but i am the recipiant of the donald pin, just have not recieved it yet....blood is mailing it out on saturday....that was very nice of you and just wanted to formally say thanks...i am also going to thank you on my thread with some pics of it when i get it, just wanted to let you know.
> 
> fauntleroy



Your welcome, I hope that you enjoy it 



Bloodhound said:


> have fun for me...we want pictures of the POTC and Alladin...lol



Aladin starts on page 7 of the gallery


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Your welcome, I hope that you enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> Aladin starts on page 7 of the gallery



Thanks Greg. Have fun at DL


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi all we went to Louisville and visited with my sister's family ...while Justin took his nap we went to see Dark Night it was very good action packed movie.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .finally off my 5 day stretch at work and can get some entertainment value out of these boards. . .let the FUN begin. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .finally off my 5 day stretch at work and can get some entertainment value out of these boards. . .let the FUN begin. . .lol



Hi.lets get this party rolling then...cause after it quits raining Im heading to Bowling Green.


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi.lets get this party rolling then...cause after it quits raining Im heading to Bowling Green.



Not raining here, just thought I would share that with you


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Not raining here, just thought I would share that with you



I wish it was in my power to send some of our rain your way...its suppose to rain here every other day this week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi.lets get this party rolling then...cause after it quits raining Im heading to Bowling Green.



No rain here, its a bit cooler this morning bt still supposed to be quite hot. . .

I am off for the next three nights and am ready for some good R and R. . .though got a few things to knock out. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No rain here, its a bit cooler this morning bt still supposed to be quite hot. . .
> 
> I am off for the next three nights and am ready for some good R and R. . .though got a few things to knock out. . .





we went to see Dark Night Last Night in Louisville and it was really good.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> we went to see Dark Night Last Night in Louisville and it was really good.



I read that, may try to do that this weekend. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I read that, may try to do that this weekend. . .



Sunday is usually my only day off  for R&R  but traffic was horible both ways to my sisters yeaterday....Im sure LV traffic is bad too....


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald  what do think about going to US on Sunday or Monday?  I dont want miss out on our MTot P by getting stuck in traffic....oh  i forgot to ask when the Party Starts on Tues?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Sunday is usually my only day off  for R&R  but traffic was horible both ways to my sisters yeaterday....Im sure LV traffic is bad too....



Well, it can be but NOTHING beats Los Angeles Traffic. . .NOTHING. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, it can be but NOTHING beats Los Angeles Traffic. . .NOTHING. . .



LOL....I hear ya....I have to get to the PO today and Mail that pin to Dan...I didnt get back from Bowling Green early enough Sat.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, it can be but NOTHING beats Los Angeles Traffic. . .NOTHING. . .



Yep, it doesn't even compare MOST days!! But you get used to places to avoid during certain times of day! I am so glad that work is over for me WAY before rush hour begins. Hey Darcy, what hospital are you at?

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Yep, it doesn't even compare MOST days!! But you get used to places to avoid during certain times of day! I am so glad that work is over for me WAY before rush hour begins. Hey Darcy, what hospital are you at?
> 
> Andrea



Spring Valley Hospital. . .Rainbow and Hacienda


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Spring Valley Hospital. . .Rainbow and Hacienda



Cool! I liked it there. I toured the L & D there before I had DS, but ended up having to have him at Southern Hills right down the road!!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Cool! I liked it there. I toured the L & D there before I had DS, but ended up having to have him at Southern Hills right down the road!!
> 
> Andrea



Many of the nurses I work with are also Per Diem at Southern Hills. . .
never been there myself. . .


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> LOL....I hear ya....I have to get to the PO today and Mail that pin to Dan...I didnt get back from Bowling Green early enough Sat.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

MTorTP starts at 7 with no early entry.  US closes at 5 and we may be gone before that.  Even worse case would have us getting to the party(hungry) on  time.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DonaldTDuck said:


> MTorTP starts at 7 with no early entry.  US closes at 5 and we may be gone before that.  Even worse case would have us getting to the party(hungry) on  time.



That's true!! But just think if you went Sunday, you wouldn't have to spend those 2 long hours on the freeway, since there is no rush hour at all!!

Either way though, you are right, you'd most likely make it in plenty of time if you left before 5pm!

Andrea


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> That's true!! But just think if you went Sunday, you wouldn't have to spend those 2 long hours on the freeway, since there is no rush hour at all!!
> 
> Either way though, you are right, you'd most likely make it in plenty of time if you left before 5pm!
> 
> Andrea



Yea with so much being closed down at DLR/DCA  I would rather go on Sunday anyway because I found out they are making movies on weekdays and some of the stage areas will be off the tour.

We could use that 2 hours at the ESPN Zone much better than sitting in traffic.


----------



## dalepool

See if they still have the front of the line passes at US.  Gosh I am not sure I could see and do it all in one day --exspecially with the park closing at  5 PM.  Does the park stay open later on Sunday?  If so I would go that day.  It really is a fun park.  Oh yes I forgot sometimes they are filming and if you  have time you can be part of the audience.

How late does DCA stay open for the halloween event.  

Ok, back to hospital again 

"The Other" Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> That's true!! But just think if you went Sunday, you wouldn't have to spend those 2 long hours on the freeway, since there is no rush hour at all!!
> 
> Either way though, you are right, you'd most likely make it in plenty of time if you left before 5pm!
> 
> Andrea



There is never really a down time on the 5 freeway anymore.  Nor the 10 freeway either.  And the Harbor Freeway is less than optimal.  Yes it would be faster than on a Monday but still not pretty. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> There is never really a down time on the 5 freeway anymore.  Nor the 10 freeway either.  And the Harbor Freeway is less than optimal.  Yes it would be faster than on a Monday but still not pretty. . .



Hi, did you have a good sleep? 

 So, are you saying the traffic is just as bad to US on Sunday and Tues? whoops I see where you said Sunday would be faster after I read it again.  American Gladiators is on an has me distracted from my Dising....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, did you have a good sleep?
> 
> So, are you saying the traffic is just as bad to US on Sunday and Tues?



Oh no, the weekdays are definitely the worst.  But there is still traffic "light" on the weekends. . .at least on the mentioned freeways.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no, the weekdays are definitely the worst.  But there is still traffic "light" on the weekends. . .at least on the mentioned freeways.



Thanks...I hope we go to US on Sunday then...I dont want to be stressing in traffic on Tues....I had no idea US  was so far away from DLR


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald I found an ART Bus website that might be helpfull http://rideart.org/

city bus website http://www.octa.net/pdf/pdf/june2008/route043.pdf


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Donald I found an ART Bus website that might be helpfull http://rideart.org/
> 
> city bus website http://www.octa.net/pdf/pdf/june2008/route043.pdf



The ART is the Anaheim Resort Transit. . .its a cheap way to travel around the resort area.  Comparable to DisneyWorld Transport except that it has a cost. . .HOWEVER, its a heck of a lot cheaper than parking of 12 a day at DLR.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone...Ive been working really hard today and had to get on here an post..Im finally getting relaxed with my Dising an a couple of beers.


----------



## Sha

BTW am looking forward for your trip report when you get back to help prepare for my first trip next year LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> BTW am looking forward for your trip report when you get back to help prepare for my first trip next year LOL



Ok I will send you the link...Donald will be writing it since he is the T.P.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone...Ive been working really hard today and had to get on here an post..Im finally getting relaxed with my Dising an a couple of beers.


no bloody mary for the blood hound?


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> no bloody mary for the blood hound?



Hi Dan...nope ,   but do you have a new pin?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Dan...nope , but do you have a new pin?


did not come yesterday, more than likely i will get it today, i am going to naperville Il, for work this morning, so i wont be back on till tomorrow, i will let you know in themorning.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi , Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello hello hello...is anybody out there?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hello hello hello...is anybody out there?




HelloHelloHelloHelloHelloHello


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> HelloHelloHelloHelloHelloHello



lol...hello...pink floyd has been on my mind lately.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> lol...hello...pink floyd has been on my mind lately.



I have too much Aerosmith running through my mind.  We bought our son Aerosmith Guitar Hero for his 12 birthday and he and his 15 year old sister have been driving me over the edge.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I have too much Aerosmith running through my mind.  We bought our son Aerosmith Guitar Hero for his 12 birthday and he and his 15 year old sister have been driving me over the edge.



lol...put some music on your ipod and plug in to drown them out.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> lol...put some music on your ipod and plug in to drown them out.



I have lots of music on my IPOD but I use it when I exercise and I don't like to use it all the time I get tired of the music when I do.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I have lots of music on my IPOD but I use it when I exercise and I don't like to use it all the time I get tired of the music when I do.



Ok then...I quess you will have to hide it from and make them do some chores before they can play it again


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ok then...I quess you will have to hide it from and make them do some chores before they can play it again



I will be so glad when summer vacation is over.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I will be so glad when summer vacation is over.




Ive herd that somewhere before...I think it was here....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Ive herd that somewhere before...I think it was here....lol



Hmm I wonder.  Goodnight!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Hey blood,

I got the pin yesterday...thanks a bunch, i just put it up for auction on Ebay and it already is going for 25 dollars. 















Just kidding,  i would never sell it...i will take pics of it and post in on my site in a few days.
  






thanks again blood, and thanks big time to Master Mason for purchasing the pins and passing them along...it is great and i really appreciate it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey Guys and Gals. . .just stopping by to say Hi. . .sorry haven't been here much the last couple days. . .trying to get home stuff done before I leave on vacation.  Keep on planning and keeping me informed and I will come in and out as I can. . .


----------



## dalepool

HELLO HELLO HELLO !!!!!!!  This last week has been the week from hell for me.  Brothe-in-law had to have some major surgery on his knee ( can not even think of getting a walking cast for  8 weeks).  I have had a peritoneal dialysis patients dreaded peritonitis.  As of noon today they are unable to grow a culture to find out what the treatment should be so doing  safe treatement now.  I also  was having skin in fingers die and peel off-- a very very very rare reaction to one of the meds .  So am off that one thank god.  Oh ya and I am the care giver for my brother-in-law.  I am not sure how long I can hold up and be sick myself so  clinic better get me on the raod to recovery soon.  But other then that the weather here has been Hawaii Perfect.  Fresh vegs are really coming in  and all is good the Hermiston Watermelons just hit the store this week.  What more can I ask.

Did anyone else get an e-mail for alaska airlines?  They have been the only airline to keep award tickets within the cont. states at 20k round trip.  They have jsut raised that to 25k to be in step with other airlines.  I have been using mine up --even booked Hawaii with  Miles this year as Have been thinking most airlines would raise cost or have maybe 2 seats per flight .  Alot of airlines did this back in the 80's  actually did they if you do not fly  you forfiet miles but I hung on to the Northwest ones and low and behold they brought  back frequent flyer miles and did not lose if you did not fly at least once a year.   (We fly alot but mainly on Alaska and Hawaiian).  

I think I am rattleing on I think that means i might be feeling better -- Humm I sure hope so.

I think I am going to get a T-shirt at the halloween event to use as a costume.  I know when I did the MIckeys Merry Christmas event at WDW they has speacial T-shirts you could purchase.   I hope that will be celebration enough .  I thought about going as a Pink Lady from Grease but how scarey is that?  

Oh My gosh so much has happened  in last week.  I now have to decide do i go home early or spend a full day  well almost full day of scheduled return?  I was catching the 4 30pm fight home -- get the shuttle at 2 ish as they go on the hour-- and beable to do disney for half day .  Well now that flight is gone they have a 7 50 PM  gets into portland at 10 ish pm.  So I can be home at about bedtime 11 pm.  The closest flight to the 7 50 pm is a 1:something pm  So will have to get shuttle at 11 am as that is latest shuttle time I can get.  I will have to  pay for a room for half a day  -- or full day if no half day rates So I can do treatments before I travel and during day.  I am leaning to  travel at 7:50pm One extra morning maybe I can do  alladin if it is up or maybe POTC might be back on  line.  Well gonna call  hotel tonight to see options.  

Ok,  talk to u later.  And  Darcy you are my hero -- so many fun trips planned It gives life a meaning


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO !!!!!!!
> Ok,  talk to u later.  And  Darcy you are my hero -- so many fun trips planned It gives life a meaning



Well, the September trip happened by accident.  I was looking to go elsewhere, but the trip was so cheap to the world I couldn't pass it up.

And I pray that things get better for you soon.  You definitely need your health.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Guys and Gals. . .just stopping by to say Hi. . .sorry haven't been here much the last couple days. . .trying to get home stuff done before I leave on vacation.  Keep on planning and keeping me informed and I will come in and out as I can. . .



Hi,, weve all been busy as well...have fun on your trip...take lots of pics...RnRC pics please


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Dalepool  get well soon

Hi Dan....Im glad you got the pin safe an sound


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

hey blood what am i chopped liver, you did not comment on my post...


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hey blood what am i chopped liver, you did not comment on my post...



Nope, not liver.... smoked sauasge and kraut....


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hey blood what am i chopped liver, you did not comment on my post...



I am at mt sisters house in Louisville today...my computer bit the big one yesterday...for some unknown reason ...I restarted the computer and it didnt boot back up....WTH


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Nope, not liver.... smoked sauasge and kraut....


well since you mentioned the kraut, i might let you slide this time.




Bloodhound said:


> I am at mt sisters house in Louisville today...my computer bit the big one yesterday...for some unknown reason ...I restarted the computer and it didnt boot back up....WTH


they are working on my work computer today, upgrade city for me.


----------



## Master Mason

I am glad you liked the pin 

Will be at DL in 10 hours or so woohoooo


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> I am glad you liked the pin
> 
> Will be at DL in 10 hours or so woohoooo



  for < 10hrs....who all is going with you this trip?


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> well since you mentioned the kraut, i might let you slide this time.
> 
> 
> 
> they are working on my work computer today, upgrade city for me.



Thank you so much...lol

what kinda upgrade are you getting and where are you having it done?  I may need this for mine instead of dipping in my disney funds of a new puter


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Master Mason said:


> I am glad you liked the pin
> 
> Will be at DL in 10 hours or so woohoooo


i loved it thanks alot.

are you bragging that you will be there so soon...i would love to live that close and go whenever i wanted to.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i loved it thanks alot.
> 
> are you bragging that you will be there so soon...i would love to live that close and go whenever i wanted to.



oh I think its more like Im excited woohoo that braggin woohoo.....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Greg, I cant remeber how far away you are from Disneyland?


----------



## nurse.darcy

All I know is that he is further than me. . .ROFLMAO. . .oh, and Matterhorn as well, cause she lives here in my town too. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> All I know is that he is further than me. . .ROFLMAO. . .oh, and Matterhorn as well, cause she lives here in my town too. . .lol.



Yes ...and you get to go all the time...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes ...and you get to go all the time...



Well, yes I do. . .but then again, I am actually making more trips to WDW this winter than to the "Land". . .some driving force behind my trip booking (there was once a discussion here about the driving force behind the annual pass. . .or that voice that shouts at you to "book a trip")


----------



## Bloodhound

How are yout friends Patty an Matterhorn doing?..Ive not seen them around lately


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, yes I do. . .but then again, I am actually making more trips to WDW this winter than to the "Land". . .some driving force behind my trip booking (there was once a discussion here about the driving force behind the annual pass. . .or that voice that shouts at you to "book a trip")



I would like to goto WDW this Dec. myself but I doubt that I can afford it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> How are yout friends Patty an Matterhorn doing?..Ive not seen them around lately



I am sure Matterhorn is busy working since she just got home from a trip. . .and Patty is trying to close up shop for the summer. . .she will start posting more VERY SOON. . .though I am not sure she is going to make the October trip now. . .Or may only come out for a couple days. . .I'll talk to her on my next few days off (Mon., Tue., and Wed.)  

Also, Patty is going to WDW at the end of August with me and my son so we are all busy in planning mode for the moment. . .amazing how those deadlines make us look LONG AND HARD at our vacation plans. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure Matterhorn is busy working since she just got home from a trip. . .and Patty is trying to close up shop for the summer. . .she will start posting more VERY SOON. . .though I am not sure she is going to make the October trip now. . .Or may only come out for a couple days. . .I'll talk to her on my next few days off (Mon., Tue., and Wed.)
> 
> Also, Patty is going to WDW at the end of August with me and my son so we are all busy in planning mode for the moment. . .amazing how those deadlines make us look LONG AND HARD at our vacation plans. . .



August at the World sounds HOT an Humid...did anyone say Water Parks....lol

I hope Patty changes her mind Im sure our Group will enyou meeting with her.

Matterhorn may just to extend her trip alittle in Oct to room with you...hint  hint ....lol


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> for < 10hrs....who all is going with you this trip?



It is my Son, my Girlfriend, my dog and me on this trip.  I offered my son to bring a friend, but he either didn't want to, or didn't try very hard to find somoene.  I think the only person he asked as a girl, and her responce was no way her dad would let her go.



Bloodhound said:


> Greg, I cant remeber how far away you are from Disneyland?



I am right at 5 hours if I hit traffic just right, tonight will probably be a little longer, because I expect to hit LA traffic around 7pm, so it will be at the tail end of the commute time, probably will be 6 hours this evening.  We plan on leaving around 330 so that will put us in the park at 930 and give us a couple of hours.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> August at the World sounds HOT an Humid...did anyone say Water Parks....lol
> 
> I hope Patty changes her mind Im sure our Group will enyou meeting with her.
> 
> Matterhorn may just to extend her trip alittle in Oct to room with you...hint  hint ....lol



Whatever happens, it will be a fun time all around. . .I am used to winter closures so have no problems doing my faves two or three times. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> It is my Son, my Girlfriend, my dog and me on this trip.  I offered my son to bring a friend, but he either didn't want to, or didn't try very hard to find somoene.  I think the only person he asked as a girl, and her responce was no way her dad would let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> I am right at 5 hours if I hit traffic just right, tonight will probably be a little longer, because I expect to hit LA traffic around 7pm, so it will be at the tail end of the commute time, probably will be 6 hours this evening.  We plan on leaving around 330 so that will put us in the park at 930 and give us a couple of hours.



Have a blast. . .and I will pray for a decent rush hour for you all tonight. . .


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> oh I think its more like Im excited woohoo that braggin woohoo.....lol


yeah i know i am still mad i want to go along. 


Bloodhound said:


> I would like to goto WDW this Dec. myself but I doubt that I can afford it.


 
that is because you want to go to meet me


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> It is my Son, my Girlfriend, my dog and me on this trip.  I offered my son to bring a friend, but he either didn't want to, or didn't try very hard to find somoene.  I think the only person he asked as a girl, and her responce was no way her dad would let her go.
> 
> 
> 
> I am right at 5 hours if I hit traffic just right, tonight will probably be a little longer, because I expect to hit LA traffic around 7pm, so it will be at the tail end of the commute time, probably will be 6 hours this evening.  We plan on leaving around 330 so that will put us in the park at 930 and give us a couple of hours.



Oh  ..sorry she couldnt go with you all...I hope everyone in LA decides to meet up for Dinner before hitting the Highway so it will be smooth smailing for you to the Land!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> that is because you want to go to meet me



Yes I do ...My bil lost his job so my sister wont even talk about going now.  My little boy Justin turns 5 in Oct. he may be alot taller by Dec.  I will see what I can do...no promisses.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Have a blast. . .and I will pray for a decent rush hour for you all tonight. . .



Our Group ...loves the ToT in the Dark...time after time....well it may not be Dark before the parks close at DL...I dont know


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yes I do ...My bil lost his job so my sister wont even talk about going now.  My little boy Justin turns 5 in Oct. he may be alot taller by Dec.  I will see what I can do...no promisses.



Do you need to take you BIL and DSis to go in December?  Your son is going to be the perfect age to enjoy this trip. . .the biggest problem I see is rebuying tickets. . .an AP for each would help tremendously. . .I purchased my AP cause I was making more than one trip. . .without the AP I would not be able to afford my new WDW habit. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Do you need to take you BIL and DSis to go in December?  Your son is going to be the perfect age to enjoy this trip. . .the biggest problem I see is rebuying tickets. . .an AP for each would help tremendously. . .I purchased my AP cause I was making more than one trip. . .without the AP I would not be able to afford my new WDW habit. . .




++Justin is there son....he is my little man(nephew) ...Im here at their house now in Louisville.... my computer is crashed.....Justin an I were out earlier playing baseball...weve not been to WDW since last Sept with the Big Guys.


The Last time my sister went was 12 years ago with her family and my daughter as there baby sitter when Holly (niece was little


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sweet. . .I get it now. . .but all I can say is that you and your best girl should go and not encumber yourselves with others.  .you will have so much fun. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

I really think I may want an AP for WDW one of these days...when do they go on sale early in the year?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .I get it now. . .but all I can say is that you and your best girl should go and not encumber yourselves with others.  .you will have so much fun. . .



yes... but she started a new job and cant go till next year ...July at the earliest so Im out testing the waters so to speack learning how to plan these trips...cause I have just always worked an never went on trips before.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yes... but she started a new job and cant go till next year ...July at the earliest so Im out testing the waters so to speack learning how to plan these trips...cause I have just always worked an never went on trips before.



uh, that is probably the main issue. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

For the Pepsi Lovin Nurse


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> I really think I may want an AP for WDW one of these days...when do they go on sale early in the year?


You can buy one at any time and they are goog for one year from then.  It takes 2 trips to be worthwhile.  If you go in Dec, and then again next year, it's worth it.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> You can buy one at any time and they are goog for one year from then.  It takes 2 trips to be worthwhile.  If you go in Dec, and then again next year, it's worth it.



Thanks Donald...You may have a call from Lexi as she is stopping briefly in Bowling Green on her way to Franklin....but I dont know if she got my pm before she left...she never answered.


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a link to the DL/CA Calender  http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/monthly/monthly?name=CalendarMonthlyPage


----------



## Bloodhound

Ladies here is one for you:


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Yes I do ...My bil lost his job so my sister wont even talk about going now. My little boy Justin turns 5 in Oct. he may be alot taller by Dec. I will see what I can do...no promisses.


sounds good...i bet he would love to go with you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my friends, hope everyone is well. . .finally a few days off to get caught up. . .YAY. . .


----------



## dalepool

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my friends, hope everyone is well. . .finally a few days off to get caught up. . .YAY. . .



Oh good morning .  I hope you will have a nice few days off.  A good friend that lives in Az said bad rain was coming her way today.  Hope it misses you.  How is the trip planning coming along.  Take lots of pictures to share with us.  Talk at ya later 

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> Oh good morning .  I hope you will have a nice few days off.  A good friend that lives in Az said bad rain was coming her way today.  Hope it misses you.  How is the trip planning coming along.  Take lots of pictures to share with us.  Talk at ya later
> 
> Patty



Its not going to miss us. . .we are overcast and yucky this morning. . .no rain yet. . .though you can smell it. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, everyone, my computer has been acting up(gremlins) and I have it running again...it would not reboot the other day and wanted a system password...so I had no idea what that was so I just unplugged the power coard for a couple days and wo-lagh its working...easy enough.... lets hope it last.


----------



## kaoden39

Well good luck on that!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well good luck on that!



so far so good.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> so far so good.



Well that's good.  When our laptop went out I thought my Hubby would die from withdrawals.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well that's good.  When our laptop went out I thought my Hubby would die from withdrawals.



I had that too.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I had that too.....lol



It's not like we were without the computer at all we have a desktop too.  LOL.  Yeah the fires in our area are out and the one down by Yosemite is under control from what I hear.  I am totally amazed that the fires haven't been any worse than they have.  It is so dry around this area.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> It's not like we were without the computer at all we have a desktop too.  LOL.  Yeah the fires in our area are out and the one down by Yosemite is under control from what I hear.  I am totally amazed that the fires haven't been any worse than they have.  It is so dry around this area.



Glad the fires are out...we don have have but this one computer....so I was having DT's


----------



## kaoden39

I understand completely!


----------



## Bloodhound

anyone live near an I-Hop?...their comercials are driving me crazy with these pancake comercials....lol  we dont have one here...so why do they show us the comercials???


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> anyone live near an I-Hop?...their comercials are driving me crazy with these pancake comercials....lol  we dont have one here...so why do they show us the comercials???


There's one across the street from Disneyland, so we will have to eat there one morning, maybe before driving over to US.  BTW, the sis has been informed.  And the airport doesn't open till 5, so no 2 hours early.  And we will be at an In 'n Out 10 minutes after landing at SNA.  If we can get in our room early, I think we orter take a nap.
Nurse Darcy and the Patties:


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> There's one across the street from Disneyland, so we will have to eat there one morning, maybe before driving over to US.  BTW, the sis has been informed.  And the airport doesn't open till 5, so no 2 hours early.  And we will be at an In 'n Out 10 minutes after landing at SNA.  If we can get in our room early, I think we orter take a nap.
> Nurse Darcy and the Patties:



Great News..I dont like gettting up that early anymore....lol   yAY FOR THE ihop


----------



## Bloodhound

The Olympics Opening Ceromony is Friday....I hope they clean up the air in China or everyone will be wearing air filter mask!!!


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning Guys. . .finally up today. . .got some stuff to do around the house cause I go to pick up my son next week.  Then the following week its off to the world. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Guys. . .finally up today. . .got some stuff to do around the house cause I go to pick up my son next week.  Then the following week its off to the world. . .WOO HOO. . .



 ..will you all hit the water parks?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> ..will you all hit the water parks?



Of course. . .we are going to be there for nine days so we have to get wet a few times. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course. . .we are going to be there for nine days so we have to get wet a few times. . .



I like the big water slides that go really fast...lol  I couldnt talk the other into it last Sept.  But we really had a full shedule.

Are you going to meet up with The Fockers Dis meet group?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course. . .we are going to be there for nine days so we have to get wet a few times. . .



Oh...do you think it will too cold to swim early mornings on our trip at the hotel pool?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Oh...do you think it will too cold to swim early mornings on our trip at the hotel pool?



Probably not. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I like the big water slides that go really fast...lol  I couldnt talk the other into it last Sept.  But we really had a full shedule.
> 
> Are you going to meet up with The Fockers Dis meet group?



Don't even know anything about them. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't even know anything about them. . .lol.



I read there thread for awhile and couldnt keep up..they are a chatty bunch posting 7 plus pages a day....lol       team focker watch


When is the Food an Wine Fest.?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I read there thread for awhile and couldnt keep up..they are a chatty bunch posting 7 plus pages a day....lol       team focker watch
> 
> 
> When is the Food an Wine Fest.?



End of september through October.  I'll be there for the first couple days on my solo trip in September. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> End of september through October.  I'll be there for the first couple days on my solo trip in September. . .



very good...one of these years I want to go  especially if I get a AP next year....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> very good...one of these years I want to go  especially if I get a AP next year....lol



Careful, those APs are dangerous. . .they may cause you to make more trips than you ever dared to before. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Careful, those APs are dangerous. . .they may cause you to make more trips than you ever dared to before. . .lol



Thats what Im counting on.....lol     well maybe 3  a year to start...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thats what Im counting on.....lol     well maybe 3  a year to start...lol



Well, apparently I am doing 4 this year at WDW. . .I only ever thought I would just do two. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, apparently I am doing 4 this year at WDW. . .I only ever thought I would just do two. . .lol



Thats just awesome... 2 or 3 is probaly all I will ever get to do...My wife'snew job may entitle us for a Millitary/Government discount at WDW...not sure ...I will have to look into that for sure.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thats just awesome... 2 or 3 is probaly all I will ever get to do...My wife'snew job may entitle us for a Millitary/Government discount at WDW...not sure ...I will have to look into that for sure.



Sweet. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

I am off to Bowling Green ...see you later.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hello All!! So Darcy, what is the schedule for the October trip so far???


Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Hello All!! So Darcy, what is the schedule for the October trip so far???
> 
> 
> Andrea



For me, I will be there at the Land on Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  Doing the Halloween Party on Tuesday.  I think the Big Guys have changed up their schedule a bit and are doing US on Tuesday then coming back for the Halloween party.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> For me, I will be there at the Land on Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  Doing the Halloween Party on Tuesday.  I think the Big Guys have changed up their schedule a bit and are doing US on Tuesday then coming back for the Halloween party.



K, so hopefully I'll see you Saturday, because we leave on Sunday!! Good news though, our entire trip is at DLH now!! Got the fabulous AP rate for the whole stay!! WOOHOO!  

Andrea


----------



## Bloodhound

MATTERHORN said:


> K, so hopefully I'll see you Saturday, because we leave on Sunday!! Good news though, our entire trip is at DLH now!! Got the fabulous AP rate for the whole stay!! WOOHOO!
> 
> Andrea


Hi, Im glad you are staying an extra day...If I remember correctly you were leaving on Saturday the last time we spoke. I cant wait to ride HM, (jack skelton overlay) ToT, an Sreamin , Mr Toad....etc...etc...lol


----------



## disneykip

nurse.darcy said:


> For me, I will be there at the Land on Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  Doing the Halloween Party on Tuesday.  I think the Big Guys have changed up their schedule a bit and are doing US on Tuesday then coming back for the Halloween party.



I have  been reading here and there of this thread and the recap from last year.  I believe you are going to have a great time with these guys.  

Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## disneykip

MATTERHORN said:


> K, so hopefully I'll see you Saturday, because we leave on Sunday!! Good news though, our entire trip is at DLH now!! Got the fabulous AP rate for the whole stay!! WOOHOO!
> 
> Andrea



An extra day - something we all wish for!!  You guys will have a blast.  

We will want lots of recaps and pictures!


----------



## Bloodhound

disneykip said:


> I have  been reading here and there of this thread and the recap from last year.  I believe you are going to have a great time with these guys.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about it.



 thanks for stopping by ....you should come join our motley crew if possible


----------



## Bloodhound

Good Morning everyone...the weather here is finally calming down with highs in Mid 80's...does this mean fall is here?... lol I think just a temporay cool down


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Good Morning everyone...the weather here is finally calming down with highs in Mid 80's...does this mean fall is here?... lol I think just a temporay cool down



It was HORRIDLY hot and humid here yesterday. . .gotta love monsoon season.  Don't know yet what today holds. . .

Oh, and Good Morning. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> It was HORRIDLY hot and humid here yesterday. . .gotta love monsoon season.  Don't know yet what today holds. . .
> 
> Oh, and Good Morning. . .



Hi, it was terrible here too all week and today the cool down starts for some relief from the heat but the humiduty is still here ... foggy


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, it was terrible here too all week and today the cool down starts for some relief from the heat but the humiduty is still here ... foggy



I hear you. . .we probably will dry out a bit in a couple days. . .the humidity is the real killer around here.  When its dry its at least bearable. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you. . .we probably will dry out a bit in a couple days. . .the humidity is the real killer around here.  When its dry its at least bearable. . .



yup ...the same here..it should dry out here...sunny the next 3 days then more rain for 3 days....

how many more days do you have off?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yup ...the same here..it should dry out here...sunny the next 3 days then more rain for 3 days....
> 
> how many more days do you have off?



Back to work tonight for 4, then off to California to pick up my son and bring him here. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Back to work tonight for 4, then off to California to pick up my son and bring him here. . .WOO HOO. . .



woo hoo ...when you pick up your son will you squesse in a day at DL?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> woo hoo ...when you pick up your son will you squesse in a day at DL?



Not this time, I gotta get back into town cause I gotta work.  Besides, we are leaving in 15 from now for the world.  When he gets here we will be t-10 and counting. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Not this time, I gotta get back into town cause I gotta work.  Besides, we are leaving in 15 from now for the world.  When he gets here we will be t-10 and counting. . .lol



very good...do he have friends in your area?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> very good...do he have friends in your area?



No, but he will be fine. I have a computer and a pool.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No, but he will be fine. I have a computer and a pool.



Hey, what more could a guy ask for...lol


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

It turned beautiful out here today, nice cool breeze and everything, great weather coming hte next few days as well.

70's


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> It turned beautiful out here today, nice cool breeze and everything, great weather coming hte next few days as well.
> 
> 70's


  Here it 80 deg. right now with 87% humidity (horrible outside) and very sunny an the fog has lifted


----------



## Bloodhound

I'll be in Bowling Green the next couple days running the Riverbend Antiques Mall...so come see me if possible...the owner is in the hospital and the Doctors are running test an dont know whats causing all his leg pains..etc  etc...He is about 80 yo


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I'll be in Bowling Green the next couple days running the Riverbend Antiques Mall...so come see me if possible...the owner is in the hospital and the Doctors are running test an dont know whats causing all his leg pains..etc  etc...He is about 80 yo



Hope he doesnt have a DVT otherwise it is 5 days in the Hospital for blood thinners. . .I'll be praying. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey, what more could a guy ask for...lol



Well, at least what more could a Teenager ask for. . .he is just excited to get away from his dad and all for a few days. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hope he doesnt have a DVT otherwise it is 5 days in the Hospital for blood thinners. . .I'll be praying. . .



they did an ulra sound for blood clot and didnt find one...I had one years ago it was very painfull and the blood thinner coumidin didnt mix well with my antibiotic...I was peeing blood and my belly was swelling an lost 15 pounds in 4 days...I was not a happy camper


They did find a fracture in his hip bone...they now think is the problem.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> they did an ulra sound for blood clot and didnt find one...I had one years ago it was very painfull and the blood thinner coumidin didnt mix well with my antibiotic...I was peeing blood and my belly was swelling an lost 15 pounds in 4 days...I was not a happy camper
> 
> 
> They did find a fracture in his hip bone...they now think is the problem.



Well, that could very well be his problem. . .lets hope it is that minor. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, that could very well be his problem. . .lets hope it is that minor. . .



That would be so awesome...I was talking with him last week an he was talking like his number is up


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> That would be so awesome...I was talking with him last week an he was talking like his number is up



Okay, I refuse that theory. . .lol. . .he is just trying to get attention. . .well at least that is my new theory. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I refuse that theory. . .lol. . .he is just trying to get attention. . .well at least that is my new theory. . .



he was in very obvious horrible pain. I had to help just to get him in an out of the store getting out his walker from the trunk...luckily there is a bench for him to sit on right inside the door of which he didnt move from


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> he was in very obvious horrible pain. I had to help just to get him in an out of the store getting out his walker from the trunk...luckily there is a bench for him to sit on right inside the door of which he didnt move from



Just so you know, I wasn't being serious. . .just lightening the mood somewhat. . .I really do hope it turns out to be nothing more than the fractures to his hip. . .which is bad enough. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Just so you know, I wasn't being serious. . .just lightening the mood somewhat. . .I really do hope it turns out to be nothing more than the fractures to his hip. . .which is bad enough. . .



  thanks..me too if thats all it is it will be great....I wont have to spend so much time in Bowling Green...but my dad likes all my visits cause I stay with him....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> thanks..me too if thats all it is it will be great....I wont have to spend so much time in Bowling Green...but my dad likes all my visits cause I stay with him....lol



Parents are funny that way. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Parents are funny that way. . .lol


yes they are...he lives alone...mom died from pancreatic cancer a couple years ago



are you working tonight?


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald and I met for Beers and Food tonight and Im drunk posting again....lol


I made another 220 doller payment for the tickets an Donald said I am with 50 dollers of having the trip paid off  NOT Including foo and drink an GAS!!!  I still have to order food gift cards from places we want to eat..from Mypoints


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yes they are...he lives alone...mom died from pancreatic cancer a couple years ago
> 
> 
> 
> are you working tonight?



Nope, got called off. . .no drunk posting for me as I am not drinking at the moment. . .
maybe tomorrow. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, got called off. . .no drunk posting for me as I am not drinking at the moment. . .
> maybe tomorrow. . .



 for an extra day off....now you do that cleanning youve been putting off


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> for an extra day off....now you do that cleanning youve been putting off



Actually I did that yesterday, so nothing to do tonight except bull$#%^ with you. . .sweet. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually I did that yesterday, so nothing to do tonight except bull$#%^ with you. . .sweet. . .



great...lets keep it going....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> great...lets keep it going....lol



No problem for me. . .I drank an energy drink an hour ago in anticipation of working tonight. . .I'll be up for hours. . .I can watch you pass out. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Dad and I are playing with Tangerine ....a red tabby cat that adopted me in Fort Knox ...I had him fixed an he just couldnt get along with the other cats...I really liked him so I talked dad into taking him...it took dad over a month to agree.....they have had a great bonding ever since....Red I call him sometimes still will only sit in my lap though...he loves me lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> No problem for me. . .I drank an energy drink an hour ago in anticipation of working tonight. . .I'll be up for hours. . .I can watch you pass out. . .lol



yea...well Im good for about 2 hours and then I have to pass out.....lol   and BOOOO I HAVE ONLY ONE BEER LEFT


----------



## Bloodhound

Alchohal does for me what that energy does for you....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, alcohol would do it for me as well, but not drinking at the moment. . .thats funny about the cat. . .adopted a black short hair from the shelter in October last year. . .she HATES everyone but follows me around like a puppy. . .I love her to death. . .my 2nd child. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, alcohol would do it for me as well, but not drinking at the moment. . .thats funny about the cat. . .adopted a black short hair from the shelter in October last year. . .she HATES everyone but follows me around like a puppy. . .I love her to death. . .my 2nd child. . .



I had a solid black kitten once along time ago he was so cute an playfull...an someone stole him


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a link to the Offical Olympics Website...OC is tomorrow if anyones is excited about this we have a thread started.http://en.beijing2008.cn/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I had a solid black kitten once along time ago he was so cute an playfull...an someone stole him



Hope that it wasn't in October. . .they don't normally let you adopt the black cats in October around here. . .

I can't wait for the opening ceremonies by the way. . . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hope that it wasn't in October. . .they don't normally let you adopt the black cats in October around here. . .
> 
> I can't wait for the opening ceremonies by the way. . . .



Its been so long ago I dont remember...but Im pretty sure it was before Oct. he was very sweet friendly kitten my momma cat had


I have watch them run up and light that huge olympic torch in the stadium every year possible...its a family tradition.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Its been so long ago I dont remember...but Im pretty sure it was before Oct. he was very sweet friendly kitten my momma cat had
> 
> 
> I have watch them run up and light that huge olympic torch in the stadium every year possible...its a family tradition.



Sweet. . .I hated it for the last 15 minutes. . .no boards. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .I hated it for the last 15 minutes. . .no boards. . .



finally the boards are back up here.... I was deleting emails....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> finally the boards are back up here.... I was deleting emails....lol



I am chatting it up with Patty. . .my bud you know. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am chatting it up with Patty. . .my bud you know. . .



yes...an she has been MIA for too long....lol    Tell her I said Hello and Im looking for to meeting her in Oct.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yes...an she has been MIA for too long....lol    Tell her I said Hello and Im looking for to meeting her in Oct.



She is never really MIA. . .just doesn't post much. . .and I will let her know. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> She is never really MIA. . .just doesn't post much. . .and I will let her know. . .



thanks...  Ok no I just finished my last beer...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> thanks...  Ok no I just finished my last beer...



You are in trouble. . .and Patty says Hi. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You are in trouble. . .and Patty says Hi. . .



Hi Patty 

its not midnight yet...Ive got 43 mins left....lol  and the Gas Station is 2 blocks away...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Patty
> 
> its not midnight yet...Ive got 43 mins left....lol  and the Gas Station is 2 blocks away...



Better get a move on then. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Better get a move on then. . .lol



Yup and I was getting tired of this Bud Select anyway....It was on sale....I like Michalobe Amber Bock much better


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup and I was getting tired of this Bud Select anyway....It was on sale....I like Michalobe Amber Bock much better



Beer is bad for your health. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Beer is bad for your health. . .lol



 I found 2 more hidden....lol  an whats your drink of choice? Vodka?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I found 2 more hidden....lol  an whats your drink of choice? Vodka?



At the moment it is water. . .love vodka and wine. . .but not together. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> At the moment it is water. . .love vodka and wine. . .but not together. . .



I like red wine and also absolute citron vodka shooters

red wine is good for you in moderation

 for 100 pages of chit chat.....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> At the moment it is water. . .love vodka and wine. . .but not together. . .



I drink more water than anything though really. an drink beer socially once or twice a week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I like red wine and also absolute citron vodka shooters
> 
> red wine is good for you in moderation
> 
> for 100 pages of chit chat.....lol



woo hoo. . .we hit 100. . .sweet. . .I like my vodka straight up with a lime, or mixed with cranberry or tonic. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> woo hoo. . .we hit 100. . .sweet. . .I like my vodka straight up with a lime, or mixed with cranberry or tonic. . .



cranberry an vodka sounds good...better than OJ anyway.  I really like OJ when Im hot an thirsty  cause it just makes me more thirsty....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> cranberry an vodka sounds good...better than OJ anyway.  I really like OJ when Im hot an thirsty  cause it just makes me more thirsty....lol



Its called a seabreeze I think. . .don't really remember as I don't normally order it that way. . .just order grey goose cranberry with a lime. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Its called a seabreeze I think. . .don't really remember as I don't normally order it that way. . .just order grey goose cranberry with a lime. . .



sounds good...I use to go dancing alot here in Bowling Green an always ordered Long Island Ice teas...the were too strong ...3 was all I could handle an they were big drinks


----------



## dismem98

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Patty
> 
> its not midnight yet...Ive got 43 mins left....lol  and the Gas Station is 2 blocks away...





Hey Robert.......I'm here and will try to post more that I'm out of the pool for awhile...lol

Tell the big guys Hi from me and Oct is coming fast.  Dl here we come  whoooo hooooo.

Patty  "Louise" my real name by the way


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Robert.......I'm here and will try to post more that I'm out of the pool for awhile...lol
> 
> Tell the big guys Hi from me and Oct is coming fast.  Dl here we come  whoooo hooooo.
> 
> Patty  "Louise" my real name by the way



Good night Patty. . .we shall chat tomorrow more. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Hey Robert.......I'm here and will try to post more that I'm out of the pool for awhile...lol
> 
> Tell the big guys Hi from me and Oct is coming fast.  Dl here we come  whoooo hooooo.
> 
> Patty  "Louise" my real name by the way



Yes please do...I will .... Oct is comming fast...I cant wait....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

OK its midnight...an dad just went to bed.  Im going to  bed soon. Do you have any last miniute chat topics in mind?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> OK its midnight...an dad just went to bed.  Im going to  bed soon. Do you have any last miniute chat topics in mind?



Nope. . .its 10 here and I am off to bed myself. . .I know early but hey. . .I am tired.  .was supposed to work tonight and got called off. . .YAY. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope. . .its 10 here and I am off to bed myself. . .I know early but hey. . .I am tired.  .was supposed to work tonight and got called off. . .YAY. . .



ok...goodnight  oh and its gonna cool down to 64 tonight   I just hope the humidity goes away tomorrow it was bad today but temp was only 86


----------



## dalepool

I hear that POTC is not going to be down for maintence now-- or  that it will up and be running come oct.26. (Maybe sooner).  Hope the information is correct.  I would so miss my favorite ride.   Doing the happy Dance.

Talk at you later 

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> I hear that POTC is not going to be down for maintence now-- or  that it will up and be running come oct.26. (Maybe sooner).  Hope the information is correct.  I would so miss my favorite ride.   Doing the happy Dance.
> 
> Talk at you later
> 
> Patty



Patty, you are so right. . .I just checked the calendar and POTC will be open during our entire trip. . .

At Disneyland the only closures will be Fantasmic and Its a Small World
At California Adventure Alladin the Musical and the Sun Wheel. . .

That is a MUCH better list than before. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I hear that POTC is not going to be down for maintence now-- or  that it will up and be running come oct.26. (Maybe sooner).  Hope the information is correct.  I would so miss my favorite ride.   Doing the happy Dance.
> 
> Talk at you later
> 
> Patty





nurse.darcy said:


> Patty, you are so right. . .I just checked the calendar and POTC will be open during our entire trip. . .
> 
> At Disneyland the only closures will be Fantasmic and Its a Small World
> At California Adventure Alladin the Musical and the Sun Wheel. . .
> 
> That is a MUCH better list than before. . .





Awesome....we will  all be so happy about this one(please please please be true)....Blue Bayou here we come....lol


Good Morning everyone....Its sun a 66 degress...feels wonderfull ....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Awesome....we will  all be so happy about this one(please please please be true)....Blue Bayou here we come....lol
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....Its sun a 66 degress...feels wonderfull ....lol



Good morning, rained here last night now it is just sticky. . .ugh. . .


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Morning,
I found a great map linked on the DL board, it's of the DLR area of Anaheim, with stores, hotels and rstaurants shown.  It includes Garden Walk.

http://www.anaheim411.com/2008_mapFRONT_xl.jpg


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> Morning,
> I found a great map linked on the DL board, it's of the DLR area of Anaheim, with stores, hotels and rstaurants shown.  It includes Garden Walk.
> 
> http://www.anaheim411.com/2008_mapFRONT_xl.jpg



Nice Map there. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning, rained here last night now it is just sticky. . .ugh. . .



we have low 80's an humdity is in upper 50's


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Morning,
> I found a great map linked on the DL board, it's of the DLR area of Anaheim, with stores, hotels and rstaurants shown.  It includes Garden Walk.
> 
> http://www.anaheim411.com/2008_mapFRONT_xl.jpg



Thanks for the map...arnt you happy the POTC is going to be open


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Ladies, does anyone relate to this?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Ladies, does anyone relate to this?



Uh yeah. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Thanks for the map...arnt you happy the POTC is going to be open



Thrilled to death, I am happy to go to Blue Bayou now.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Thrilled to death, I am happy to go to Blue Bayou now.



Me too  the mall is busier today....its cutting into my Dis Time


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Me too  the mall is busier today....its cutting into my Dis Time



I would say tell them all to go home but busy is good for business/income. . .so nevermind. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I would say tell them all to go home but busy is good for business/income. . .so nevermind. . .



Yes that is true....but I only get paid if someone buys from me...so far NOT


only stuff for others...I get reduced rent  for working


----------



## Bloodhound

Has everyone been watching the Olympics?


----------



## kaoden39

Not on here yet.  West coast time.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Not on here yet.  West coast time.



Hi.its on NBC.....the very begining is awesome...dont miss it if possible....the parade of country teams is boring alittle...ok ... ALOT....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi...the very begining is awesome...dont miss it if possible....the parade of country teams is boring alittle...ok ... ALOT....lol



I actually enjoy the parade of country's well part of it.  How far in is the USA a long ways I am sure.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I actually enjoy the parade of country's well part of it.  How far in is the USA a long ways I am sure.



yes about an hour in...its just not enough action for me in the parade.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Being a typical kind of female I like to see what they are all wearing.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Being a typical kind of female I like to see what they are all wearing.



oh so that is what it is....yes they do have their native clothing


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> oh so that is what it is....yes they do have their native clothing



Exactly.  And I multi-task so that the Olympics aren't the only thing I am doing.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Exactly.  And I multi-task so that the Olympics aren't the only thing I am doing.



Watch TV and Dis.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Or play video games, or read a book.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Or play video games, or read a book.



play video games sounds fun...I havnt done that for a very long time.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> play video games sounds fun...I havnt done that for a very long time.



I have a Nintendo DS Lite that I play while watching TV.  And Right now I am reading a good book called The Robe.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I have a Nintendo DS Lite that I play while watching TV.  And Right now I am reading a good book called The Robe.



I havnt taken the time for myself to read a book in along time


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> I havnt taken the time for myself to read a book in along time



I take my book to the gym with me.  They have book holders you can use on the treadmill and the eliptical.  That is the only way to keep me on them because they bore me silly.


----------



## kaoden39

Well I am off to watch the Olympic's in the same room as my husband.  Have a nice rest of the night.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Well I am off to watch the Olympic's in the same room as my husband.  Have a nice rest of the night.



thanks ...thats a good idea to read while on the treadmill....I just watch tv while I do that in my basement ....  goodnight.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Donald ,here is the menu at Cal. Pizza Kitchen  http://www.cpk.com/

Look at the appetizer down the list for shrip rolls....yeeeeuummmmm!!!


----------



## dalepool

I sure wish all countries would walk the parade of nations in clothes from the that country.  I know it would be hard for say United States/ Canada/ Australia/ a few others but------

The united states had a most drab out fit.  IMO---Now do not get me wrong I would be so proud to wear what ever clothes was made for us--to be great enough at a sport to particiapte but I was dissappointed.  (There was a country that had red/white dresses or skirts on the women athletes that were at the funny jsut below the knee look-- those outfits did not show well  on TV at all .  ).

On a wonderful note  FENCING -- USA --- GOLD SILVER BRONZE--- OH YA .

PATTY


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> On a wonderful note  FENCING -- USA --- GOLD SILVER BRONZE--- OH YA .
> 
> PATTY




 .....but Im stuck at the antiques mall with no tv


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Donald ,here is the menu at Cal. Pizza Kitchen  http://www.cpk.com/
> 
> Look at the appetizer down the list for shrip rolls....yeeeeuummmmm!!!


No way in  H  E  double hockey sticks I want to eat there.  Did you read their menu?  Yucckk!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





They actually serve pepsi.
Ok I may have to force down a beer or 6.  I guess I can eat there.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> No way in  H  E  double hockey sticks I want to eat there.  Did you read their menu?  Yucckk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually serve pepsi.
> Ok I may have to force down a beer or 6.  I guess I can eat there.



I think the buffalo chicken pizza may be good with a couple pitchers of beer.


Nurse Darcy what do you like at the CPI? Cali Pizza Inn


----------



## dalepool

Oh so sorry  Hound did not mean to give olympic stats that might ruin your watching of the event .  I will say swimming is on now -- goes so fast-- and I just heard because of the time change the mens finals will be tonight on prime time .   Every 2 years--- summer and winter olympics-- is the only time I like direct TV.  They have added 5 free channels for real time olympic viewing.   

I did watch the equestrian last evening--- it was so  humid and hot I was not not sure who I felt worse for the  rider or horse.  It was nice to see mark todd ride in competiontion again.  When i fell asleep he was in second.  1st was a nice surprise so will not ruin and tell.

There is a McCormicks and (spelling-Shemecks) at Garden walk.  There is one in the seattle area -- seafood-- mostly.  The menu changes up to 3 times a day to go with the fresh catch and season.  It is great food.  You all might want to think about M&S.   For the steak lovers there is a Chris steak house-- I have never been to one but hear the steaks are wonderful.

Dont work to hard it is a sat you know ----

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I think the buffalo chicken pizza may be good with a couple pitchers of beer.
> 
> 
> Nurse Darcy what do you like at the CPI? Cali Pizza Inn



I usually get the Margherita Pizza or the BLT pizza. . .yummy.  I also think the ginger salmon or blue crab cakes look good. . .and I agree with Patty, McCormick and Schmicks is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> There is a McCormicks and (spelling-Shemecks) at Garden walk.  There is one in the seattle area -- seafood-- mostly.  The menu changes up to 3 times a day to go with the fresh catch and season.  It is great food.  You all might want to think about M&S.   For the steak lovers there is a Chris steak house-- I have never been to one but hear the steaks are wonderful.Patty





nurse.darcy said:


> I usually get the Margherita Pizza or the BLT pizza. . .yummy.  I also think the ginger salmon or blue crab cakes look good. . .and I agree with Patty, McCormick and Schmicks is WONDERFUL.



Thanks for the food tips an sugestions

Hi I am finally back Home... I went  to B.G. Wensday afternoon an found out the owner of the Antique Mall was in the hospital and today he had hip replacement surgery...they found a small area of bone cancer? are the fractured area....I hope they got rid of all the cancer.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ive really enjoyed watching the Olympics tonight.  Anyone else watching?


----------



## Bloodhound

Mens USA Basketball is really way ahead of China in the 4th quarter.


BTW has anyone used  www.resturaunt.com before?


----------



## DonaldTDuck

We may have added another guy for Saturday to our group.  A friend of Mickey's has just moved to California and wants to join us Saturday.  Are you in?tmBen Bailey


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> We may have added another guy for Saturday to our group.  A friend of Mickey's has just moved to California and wants to join us Saturday.  Are you in?tmBen Bailey



 the more the merrier


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DonaldTDuck said:


> No way in H E double hockey sticks I want to eat there. Did you read their menu? Yucckk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually serve pepsi.
> Ok I may have to force down a beer or 6. I guess I can eat there.


 
That's what we eat out here in the West!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> That's what we eat out here in the West!



Donald only eats meat...No Fruit??? No Veggies???,,,well Mainly meat and cheese an corn bread....lol  Oh I almost forgot Ice cream


----------



## dalepool

Hope you all got to see the 4X100 mens swimming --- Oh my word the best race I have ever seen  in a long time-- Got to take my hat off to the last swimmer-- all I can say is WOW.

Patty


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Donald only eats meat...No Fruit??? No Veggies???,,,well Mainly meat and cheese an corn bread....lol  Oh I almost forgot Ice cream


HEY

Onion Rings count as a veggie, right?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

anythhing breaded and fried is a veggy


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Hope you all got to see the 4X100 mens swimming --- Oh my word the best race I have ever seen  in a long time-- Got to take my hat off to the last swimmer-- all I can say is WOW.
> 
> Patty



I saw that relay last night it was an awesome upset when USA took the gold.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> HEY
> 
> Onion Rings count as a veggie, right?



ok...I should have said you dont eat fresh veggies like steamed brocolli or sliced tomatoes....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> anythhing breaded and fried is a veggy



Dan this post needs some serious editing


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Dan this post needs some serious editing


thats how i roll, just type it loke it sounds 


i have been getting made fun of these boards forever for spelling mistakes.

but i am sure that you read it right, but then went back and saw the mistakes right.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> thats how i roll, just type it loke it sounds
> 
> 
> i have been getting made fun of these boards forever for spelling mistakes.
> 
> but i am sure that you read it right, but then went back and saw the mistakes right.



Um Dan,,, this time it wasnt the spellin.....the wording....lol   for example those beer soak brats you had Sat. if you breaded and fried them they would NOT be considered a veggie...


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald , I just suggested a great new State Fare Food..... Breaded and Fried Beer Soaked Brats.....lol  yummmmm


call them   Chicken Fried Beer Brats  lol


----------



## Bloodhound

I have to shout out for team USA...they are doing great tonight....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey guys, sorry I was MIA today. . .busy meeting up with Andrea (aka Matterhorn).  That was a blast. . .2.5 hrs that seemed like 20 minutes. . .she is way cool and I can't wait to hook up with her over starbucks next week. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey guys, sorry I was MIA today. . .busy meeting up with Andrea (aka Matterhorn).  That was a blast. . .2.5 hrs that seemed like 20 minutes. . .she is way cool and I can't wait to hook up with her over starbucks next week. . .lol.



That sounds like a great meeting


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey.... whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hey.... whats everyone up to tonight?



Sorry I didn't get on to say Hi yesterday.  My son is here now and he was hogging the computer . . .need to set up my other puter for him so I can still chat from the couch. . .lol.  Anyway, we vegged last night and I went to bed fairly early. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry I didn't get on to say Hi yesterday.  My son is here now and he was hogging the computer . . .need to set up my other puter for him so I can still chat from the couch. . .lol.  Anyway, we vegged last night and I went to bed fairly early. . .lol



Hi, I hope your trip went well to pick him up. The Four Big Guys are getting together for a Mini Dis meet tonight an discuse our trip over Dinner.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I hope your trip went well to pick him up. The Four Big Guys are getting together for a Mini Dis meet tonight an discuse our trip over Dinner.



Sweet. . keep me informed. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . keep me informed. . .



Will do ....what day are leaving for WDW?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Will do ....what day are leaving for WDW?



We leave Thursday the 21st, arrive morning of the 22nd. . .red eye. . .lol


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> We leave Thursday the 21st, arrive morning of the 22nd. . .red eye. . .lol



woohoo 9 days


----------



## dalepool

Well, yes they do and a grain---breading--a protein---egg and milk bath--- then a fat for the frying.   ONION RINGS MIGHT BE A COMPLETE MEAL.   Ya that's the ticket --complete meal in a side of onion rings   I like it.   Now go eat and enjoy.   


Patty 





Bloodhound said:


> ok...I should have said you dont eat fresh veggies like steamed brocolli or sliced tomatoes....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> woohoo 9 days



Yep. . .can't wait.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Yep. . .can't wait.




are you two sharing the computer the computer nicely?


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Well, yes they do and a grain---breading--a protein---egg and milk bath--- then a fat for the frying.   ONION RINGS MIGHT BE A COMPLETE MEAL.   Ya that's the ticket --complete meal in a side of onion rings   I like it.   Now go eat and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Patty



not for me cause I have borderline high cholesteral...they want me to take a pill but Im stubborn ....and eat more oatmeal cookies made with splenda...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello , Is anyone out there?


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound, this is 2 nights that i have seen you posting and no replies

heading to bed soon, but thought I would just say Hi since you seem all alone!!! hope you are doing well!!


----------



## kaoden39

Hello


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Bloodhound, this is 2 nights that i have seen you posting and no replies
> 
> heading to bed soon, but thought I would just say Hi since you seem all alone!!! hope you are doing well!!





kaoden39 said:


> Hello



thanks for stopping buy... everyone is busy doing this an that.

We had a Big Guys Dis Meet earlier over  Dinner and filled in the other 2 guys what we are planning...I think post # ! has everything updated...I will go check.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound,

This is what I traded DIsneyland for,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvTijfVF1Qo


----------



## kaoden39

And this is the cabin.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Bloodhound,
> 
> This is what I traded DIsneyland for,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvTijfVF1Qo



 that palce is awesome...I love waterfalls we have some here in Ky at Cumberland Falls...I bet you guys will get some great hiking...an I seen a great spot for swimming by the bigest falls


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> And this is the cabin.



How many people will be staying in the cabin?


----------



## kaoden39

There is a great lake there.  The water at the bottom of the falls is so cold because the water is from melting ice drifts on Mt Lassen and Mt Shasta.  We plan on going to Mt Lassen and playing in the snow.  I can hardly wait.  I think I am more excited about the camping than I was about the Disneyland trip.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> How many people will be staying in the cabin?



Just the two of us.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Just the two of us.



yes that will be very nice for you and your husband...How long will you stay?


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> yes that will be very nice for you and your husband...How long will you stay?



Five wonderful nights.  I think that picture was taken last year when the cabin was new.  It is in a state park.


----------



## kaoden39

Goodnight!


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Goodnight!



goodnight...that is going to be a great trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

Does anyone know what zipcode DLR is in?


----------



## dalepool

I think  it is   92802   this would be the zip for the parks.  If you are asking for the Corp then I have no idea.  Hope this helps 

Patty  

Now gonna go look at your plans to see if I am gonna have time for a dinner or a luch  If not will see you all Tuesday evening.  

Chat later back to olympics 




Bloodhound said:


> Does anyone know what zipcode DLR is in?


----------



## dalepool

oh gosh  yes gonna miss BB -- I should be packing for travel the next morning.  If you decide to go to say a restaurant in the Garden walk area Please let me know --- I dont drink but I can be the designated walker.   

Ok night   l8r  Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> I think  it is   92802   this would be the zip for the parks.  If you are asking for the Corp then I have no idea.  Hope this helps
> 
> Patty
> 
> Now gonna go look at your plans to see if I am gonna have time for a dinner or a luch  If not will see you all Tuesday evening.
> 
> Chat later back to olympics





dalepool said:


> oh gosh  yes gonna miss BB -- I should be packing for travel the next morning.  If you decide to go to say a restaurant in the Garden walk area Please let me know --- I dont drink but I can be the designated walker.
> 
> Ok night   l8r  Patty



Hi Patty...thanks for the zipcode...we are planning on going to the Garden Walk its close to our Hotel the Cortona Inn   I want to try the California Pizza Inn  and at DtD the Rainforest Cafe as well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning guys and everyone else!  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning guys and everyone else!  Hope you have a wonderful day.



Hi, what are you doning today?


----------



## dalepool

The Rainforest Restaurant is such a fun place to eat .  I like when the thunder sounds and the gorrilla start chattering with the monkeys.   They do serve a lot of food for one person.  When I go with family we always by-pass RF and end up at ESPN.  The loungers in front row -- set up just like at home -- right in front of TV-- is what brings my family back  time after time.  Time is sure going by fast --soon you will be there.   

 chat later  Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> The Rainforest Restaurant is such a fun place to eat .  I like when the thunder sounds and the gorrilla start chattering with the monkeys.   They do serve a lot of food for one person.  When I go with family we always by-pass RF and end up at ESPN.  The loungers in front row -- set up just like at home -- right in front of TV-- is what brings my family back  time after time.  Time is sure going by fast --soon you will be there.
> 
> chat later  Patty



We are going to ESPN Zone an play in the Arcade Monday after the park closes


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, what are you doning today?



Apparently I was taking a nap.  How are you today?


----------



## Bloodhound

I had a fight with a wasp...and the wasp won ...he got me good  on my leg while doing yard work


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I had a fight with a wasp...and the wasp won ...he got me good  on my leg while doing yard work



Oh ouch. . .not good.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh ouch. . .not good.



Yup I retreated gracefully inside an called it a day....lol ...that little sneeky devil caught me with my back turned after I unknowly moved his nest hiding in the lawn furniture


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup I retreated gracefully inside an called it a day....lol ...that little sneeky devil caught me with my back turned after I unknowly moved his nest hiding in the lawn furniture



Ouch. . .not fun.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Ouch. . .not fun.



are you working tonight?


----------



## dalepool

OUCH!!!!!!!  Every now and then we will find a small nest under an eave.  We have a friend that has the bee suit and would come over and take it down for us.

Oh ESPN-- yes the climbing wall was fun for the kids.  I did read some place where there is a special offer buy say 10 dollars and get 10 dollars free.  Will see If i can locate that coupon again.  

It is going to be nice to go to SC in late Oct.  The weather here starts to get nasty and gloomy about then.  I am sitting at an open window-- air is on-- it is about 93 outside but I love having  warm and cool air at same time.   I have to listen for husband  he would kill me LOL if he saw that I have the window open.

How is  the older gentleman doing that had surgery? 

Any way chat later.   

Or nurse-darcy Have a wonderful trip.   I always want to call you nurse-nancy.  Not sure why -- oh well  later   


Bloodhound said:


> I had a fight with a wasp...and the wasp won ...he got me good  on my leg while doing yard work


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks dalepool...Mr Murry had a complete hip replacement and they found that he has bone cancer causing his problem


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> are you working tonight?



Nope, home tonight. . .watching my son mack out on Ravioli. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, home tonight. . .watching my son mack out on Ravioli. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Did you make it to the Greens?

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> Did you make it to the Greens?
> 
> Andrea



Nope, not today. . .maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, home tonight. . .watching my son mack out on Ravioli. . .ROFLMAO. . .



I can smack down some raviolies myself

Phelps is getting ready to win another gold medal  2001m(positive thinking)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I can smack down some raviolies myself
> 
> Phelps is getting ready to win another gold medal  2001m(positive thinking)



Awesome. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

If you want to watch world history in the making turn it to NBC .....where Phelps will win another gold metal....making him the guy that has won more  gold medals than anyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> If you want to watch world history in the making turn it to NBC .....where Phelps will win another gold metal....making him the guy that has won more  gold medals than anyone



That was awesome. . .


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

hello


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> hello



Hi Dan whats on the grill this weekend?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Dan whats on the grill this weekend?


not sure, thinking some steaks marinated in some soy sauce and italian dressing, makes themvery juicy.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> not sure, thinking some steaks marinated in some soy sauce and italian dressing, makes themvery juicy.



sounds great...I think its going to be perfect grilling weather all weekend


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> sounds great...I think its going to be perfect grilling weather all weekend


 and drinking


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> and drinking



yes...that is a given


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well its FAR TOO HOT to grill here. . .lol. . .HOT HOT HOT. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well its FAR TOO HOT to grill here. . .lol. . .HOT HOT HOT. . .



Hi ....its been in the low to mid 80's here for a whole week ...they do have an indoor grill if you wanted...its kinda small but fine for one or two people.  We have one of those showtime set it an forget it rotisories...that works great but cook it longer than the sugested times.


----------



## Bloodhound

little somthing to get you in the mood for trick or treat


----------



## dalepool

Ha Ha --that is so true.  

Patty 




Bloodhound said:


> little somthing to get you in the mood for trick or treat


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi ....its been in the low to mid 80's here for a whole week ...they do have an indoor grill if you wanted...its kinda small but fine for one or two people.  We have one of those showtime set it an forget it rotisories...that works great but cook it longer than the sugested times.



I have a very nice indoor grill. . .I havent used it here since I moved. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I have a very nice indoor grill. . .I havent used it here since I moved. . .



well lets get that baby fired up an throw some steaks on it....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> well lets get that baby fired up an throw some steaks on it....lol



Sweet. . .
lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone I hope you all are having a great weekend....Im dueling with the wasp again and I won.....lol  toro toro toro ...smack....squesh


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

I've been outside in 3 feet of snow with a blizzard blowin and still had the grill going. Nothing stops a good grillin


----------



## Bloodhound

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> I've been outside in 3 feet of snow with a blizzard blowin and still had the grill going. Nothing stops a good grillin



 Diehard Griller  NY Red Neck....What were you grilling that day?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my dear friends. . .BH, for you I am firing up the indoor grill to sear some Ahi tuna steaks that have been marinating for about 30 minutes then I'll sear them till all sides have nice grill marks.  Then slice thinly and serve over a bed of lettuce with some wonderful sesame dressing. . .very nice.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my dear friends. . .BH, for you I am firing up the indoor grill to sear some Ahi tuna steaks that have been marinating for about 30 minutes then I'll sear them till all sides have nice grill marks.  Then slice thinly and serve over a bed of lettuce with some wonderful sesame dressing. . .very nice.



Are you gonna put any fresh spinich in that lettuce    ......Southwest just anounce a last minite deal to Vegas I be there in 2 hours....lol


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

baby backs and mixed veggies.. I try to cook in door as little as possible. Got a gas grill , charcoal Weber , and a huge New Brunsfeld smoker outside. I have been known to do my cornbread on the grill lol


----------



## Bloodhound

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> baby backs and mixed veggies.. I try to cook in door as little as possible. Got a gas grill , charcoal Weber , and a huge New Brunsfeld smoker outside. I have been known to do my cornbread on the grill lol



Now thats a good trick...cornbread on the grill.  My neighbor  cooks on his charcoal grill all year long right in the front yard. We both have big covered front porchesand enjoy our ourdoor cookouts and a couple beers.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my dear friends. . .BH, for you I am firing up the indoor grill to sear some Ahi tuna steaks that have been marinating for about 30 minutes then I'll sear them till all sides have nice grill marks.  Then slice thinly and serve over a bed of lettuce with some wonderful sesame dressing. . .very nice.



Hi Nurse Darcy,  how did those Tuna Steacks turn out...(insert lip smacking  droolling smiley here).  Did you happen to get that idea from the Paula Dean Show...she was cooking something similar the other while I was channel surfing


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Nurse Darcy,  how did those Tuna Steacks turn out...(insert lip smacking  droolling smiley here).  Did you happen to get that idea from the Paula Dean Show...she was cooking something similar the other while I was channel surfing



Nope. . .I have done that for more years than Paula Dean has been cooking on TV. . .

by the way, HELLO BOYS. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hello everyone....our nice weather is heating up ...its going to be in the 90's all week an Donald will be cooking in a food booth outside at the sate fair in Louisville all week in this heat.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

I hate people who eat gyros.  j/k   We broke a record for most gyros sold at an event by PapaGeorge Saturday but we survived.


nurse.darcy said:


> Nope. . .I have done that for more years than Paula Dean has been cooking on TV. . .
> 
> by the way, HELLO BOYS. . .


    In the words of the immortal Yakko and Jakko HELLO NURSE


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Nurse Darcy, how did those Tuna Steacks turn out...(insert lip smacking droolling smiley here). Did you happen to get that idea from the Paula Dean Show...she was cooking something similar the other while I was channel surfing


 
We grilled Tilapia and I made a fresh mango salsa - turned out really good!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> We grilled Tilapia and I made a fresh mango salsa - turned out really good!



Tilapia is about my favorite fish....Ive never tried the mango salsa it sounds great


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello boys and girls. . .everyone having a good day?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello boys and girls. . .everyone having a good day?



Hi, yes ...having a good day watching USA beating Japan in mens indoor volleyball...finally got the front yard bushes trimed and nextweekend maybe will get the back yard done.  Ragweed season is coming  and I have to get it done before then cause Im miserable  till the first frost ... darn allergies.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

blood get this, so i am grilling some great pork chops up this weeken,d nad used the extra meat to make some homemade pork fried rice, which turned out great,

taking hte chops off, the grill and the biggest one fell on the patio...so i through it on the grill, crank it up to burn off the dirt, and then when i am bringing that one inside, it fell on hte kitchen floor.....

so same piece of meat on the floor twice, what is fauntleroy to do, he washes it off, nad i just ate it for lunch.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> blood get this, so i am grilling some great pork chops up this weeken,d nad used the extra meat to make some homemade pork fried rice, which turned out great,
> 
> taking hte chops off, the grill and the biggest one fell on the patio...so i through it on the grill, crank it up to burn off the dirt, and then when i am bringing that one inside, it fell on hte kitchen floor.....
> 
> so same piece of meat on the floor twice, what is fauntleroy to do, he washes it off, nad i just ate it for lunch.



Im wondering how many beers did you have prior to dropping the same chop twice???....


----------



## dalepool

You know there is a 3 sec rule for dropped food-- If you get it picked up within 3 sec it is like it never fell.  Eggs, pop, milk, or things like that are not open for the 3 sec rule.  Oh and the more beer you have you can do this tactic for each beer you can double the seconds.  So 1 beer 6 sec  2 beer 9 sec.    Hope this grilling 101 rule is of some help for next BBQ/BEER BASH.

Patty 





FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> blood get this, so i am grilling some great pork chops up this weeken,d nad used the extra meat to make some homemade pork fried rice, which turned out great,
> 
> taking hte chops off, the grill and the biggest one fell on the patio...so i through it on the grill, crank it up to burn off the dirt, and then when i am bringing that one inside, it fell on hte kitchen floor.....
> 
> so same piece of meat on the floor twice, what is fauntleroy to do, he washes it off, nad i just ate it for lunch.


----------



## Bloodhound

I got some really bad news tonight....the owner of my antique mall that had hip replacement surgery lasr week found out he has bone cancer and it has spread all over his body......


----------



## DonaldTDuck

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> blood get this, so i am grilling some great pork chops up this weeken,d nad used the extra meat to make some homemade pork fried rice, which turned out great,
> 
> taking hte chops off, the grill and the biggest one fell on the patio...so i through it on the grill, crank it up to burn off the dirt, and then when i am bringing that one inside, it fell on hte kitchen floor.....
> 
> so same piece of meat on the floor twice, what is fauntleroy to do, he washes it off, nad i just ate it for lunch.


I dropped a chicken tender at work one time and the boss said do what you would at home, so I popped it in my mouth.  He gasped.  I'd never serve it to anyone, but I sure as helk would eat it.



Bloodhound said:


> I got some really bad news tonight....the owner of my antique mall that had hip replacement surgery lasr week found out he has bone cancer and it has spread all over his body......


That's so sad; that's what happened to Brooksie's dad.  Didn't last long after that and suffered a lot.  Prayers and thoughts for him and his wife.

I've worked 50 hours in 5 days with 11 to go.  I should beat a grand this year.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bloodhound said:


> I got some really bad news tonight....the owner of my antique mall that had hip replacement surgery lasr week found out he has bone cancer and it has spread all over his body......


 
That's so sad



DonaldTDuck said:


> I dropped a chicken tender at work one time and the boss said do what you would at home, so I popped it in my mouth. He gasped. I'd never serve it to anyone, but I sure as helk would eat it.
> 
> 
> That's so sad; that's what happened to Brooksie's dad. Didn't last long after that and suffered a lot. Prayers and thoughts for him and his wife.
> 
> I've worked 50 hours in 5 days with 11 to go. I should beat a grand this year.


 

EWWW on the chicken 

Don't work too hard.


----------



## dalepool

Oh my .  To think you are gonna get better then to be told that .  It is so nice he has a friend like you to help him and his wife.   I wish him to be as pain free as possible at this stage of the illness.  

Patty


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> I got some really bad news tonight....the owner of my antique mall that had hip replacement surgery lasr week found out he has bone cancer and it has spread all over his body......


 
Sorry to hear that... will say some prayers for him and his family... and his medical team to keep him comfortable.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> That's so sad; that's what happened to Brooksie's dad.  Didn't last long after that and suffered a lot.  Prayers and thoughts for him and his wife.





MAGICFOR2 said:


> That's so sad.





dalepool said:


> Oh my .  To think you are gonna get better then to be told that .  It is so nice he has a friend like you to help him and his wife.   I wish him to be as pain free as possible at this stage of the illness.
> 
> Patty





Sha said:


> Sorry to hear that... will say some prayers for him and his family... and his medical team to keep him comfortable.



Thanks everyone...he is going to need all the prayers and positive vibes he can get....I hope they can atleast manage his terrible pains.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I got some really bad news tonight....the owner of my antique mall that had hip replacement surgery lasr week found out he has bone cancer and it has spread all over his body......



Oh my, this is such rotten news.  I hope he works hard to make the best of the time he has left. . .good pain management and a loving family. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh my, this is such rotten news.  I hope he works hard to make the best of the time he has left. . .good pain management and a loving family. . .



I hope so too....he has a great family at home and the Antiques Mall.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, anyone up watching the Olympics???


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

i recorded it and watched them at 230 when we were feeding parker

glad the guy gymnast got a medal, take some away from the chinese


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> i recorded it and watched them at 230 when we were feeding parker
> 
> glad the guy gymnast got a medal, take some away from the chinese



Me too but i think Johnathon should have won the Gold....he would have won if he had stuck his landing...but the other guy didnt stick his either he was the FAVORITE  to win   and  is why he won IMO


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Me too but i think Johnathon should have won the Gold....he would have won if he had stuck his landing...but the other guy didnt stick his either he was the FAVORITE to win and is why he won IMO


That is how all of the chinese have won there medals, that and being 12 years old.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> That is how all of the chinese have won there medals, that and being 12 years old.



scary ....we agree...LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, Does anyone know if Universal Studios has something special going on  related to Halloween during Oct ?


----------



## Sha

Universal has Halloween Horror Nights (at least in Florida... may be same in CA)


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Universal has Halloween Horror Nights (at least in Florida... may be same in CA)



Thanks....Im hoping for them in CA too...during college I worked at the March of Dimes Haunted House it was lots of fun getting screams...so Im so looking forward to the one at U.S. cause Im sure they will go all out....lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

There is NOTHING on the US-H web site about Halloween.  However, the hours for October have been changed to 10-6, an hour longer.  It seems like there is no chance of anything there.  Playing around today I found a whale watching tour for Friday at 5, and I'd like that myself.  It's 29 bucks and lasts 2 hours.  Still lots of time to eat German food.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> There is NOTHING on the US-H web site about Halloween.  However, the hours for October have been changed to 10-6, an hour longer.  It seems like there is no chance of anything there.  Playing around today I found a whale watching tour for Friday at 5, and I'd like that myself.  It's 29 bucks and lasts 2 hours.  Still lots of time to eat German food.



I wonder where in that area they have some beach vollyball going on?


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Someone sent me a link and here is a reply to my request for info.



> They have the Horror Nights thing going on. I went to it last year, it was fun and enjoyable, but at the same time it got boring real fast.
> 
> The reason for this was, not many walking/stranding monsters to roam the area. Also, there's the section of where it has the Jurrasic Park ride going on, to get there..it takes forever. You have to go down 3 escalators, by the time you're down there, you don't feel the 'hype' anymore. At least I didn't, going back up made it even worse lol.
> 
> All in all, if you wanna see how it is, go for it. But don't expect anything crazy is all.



Here's the link

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/hollywood/evt_dates.html


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey...how is the fair going?  Thanks for the Link


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> We leave Thursday the 21st, arrive morning of the 22nd. . .red eye. . .lol



Hi, I hope your having a great time with your son at WDW


----------



## Bloodhound

How is everything going...how about both of the Mens VB teams last night...totaly awesome VOLLEYBALL!!!!!  I was up so late watting USA beat Russia by the skin of there teeth in the 5th set ... it was realy nerve racking it was after 3am when USA finally won.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi all...Im going threw Olympic withdraws....


----------



## dalepool

Ya no more exciting sports .  I think the clsoing ceremony was just as good if not better then the opening ceremony.  Oct is moving in fast.  Grandson and I are going per-school clothes shopping tomorrow.  He has lots of clothes but I think he and grandma need to go get some things he picks out.    gona be fun for sure.  Then maybe lunch to make it a day .  He is such a sweet little boy .  Anyway back to regular programming talk at ya later

Patty 




Bloodhound said:


> Hi all...Im going threw Olympic withdraws....


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Ya no more exciting sports .  I think the clsoing ceremony was just as good if not better then the opening ceremony.  Oct is moving in fast.  Grandson and I are going per-school clothes shopping tomorrow.  He has lots of clothes but I think he and grandma need to go get some things he picks out.    gona be fun for sure.  Then maybe lunch to make it a day .  He is such a sweet little boy .  Anyway back to regular programming talk at ya later
> 
> Patty



Hi Patty....have fun shopping with your grandson today.


----------



## Bloodhound

This one is so cute and TRUE!!!


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone...I got the call today that Mr Murry has passed away. His funeral is Friday in Bowling Green.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone...I got the call today that Mr Murry has passed away. His funeral is Friday in Bowling Green.



I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope they were able to keep him from suffering too much.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope they were able to keep him from suffering too much.



Hi, I hope so too...I know he was in the hospital the last 4 weeks so he had good care.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I hope so too...I know he was in the hospital the last 4 weeks so he had good care.



After all the time I spent in the hospital last year I know tha tit was the best place for him to be.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> After all the time I spent in the hospital last year I know tha tit was the best place for him to be.



Yes he was in bad pain before he went in for the hip replacement and thats when the found the cancer. I had to help him in and out of the store.


----------



## kaoden39

Bloodhound said:


> Yes he was in bad pain before he went in for the hip replacement and thats when the found the cancer. I had to help him in and out of the store.



Pain is a terrible thing.  At least you know in the hospital they kept the pain at bay.


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone...I got the call today that Mr Murry has passed away. His funeral is Friday in Bowling Green.



Am sorry to hear about his passing, but he is not in pain anymore... I am sure this is a sad time for you, along with his family.


----------



## Bloodhound

kaoden39 said:


> Pain is a terrible thing.  At least you know in the hospital they kept the pain at bay.



Yes lets hope so...I know the last few days he wasnt able to speack


----------



## Bloodhound

Sha said:


> Am sorry to hear about his passing, but he is not in pain anymore... I am sure this is a sad time for you, along with his family.



Hi Sha, thanks ...he wife is really having a hard time....he took care of everything...he even drove her to get her hair done....he is at peace and in no more pain.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

sorry to hear of the loss, here are some DIS hugs.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> sorry to hear of the loss, here are some DIS hugs.



Thanks Dan, visitation is tonight and the funeral is tomorrow.


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I haven't kept up on this thread since I went on vacation. . .I am soooo sorry for the loss and my prayers go out to the family during this time that they find those that offer them exactly what they need at this time.

This was too fast. . .no one had time to prepare. . .be at peace everyone and know that he no longer will suffer. . .


----------



## MAGICFOR2

So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## toocherie

I am also sorry for your loss.

I also haven't been around here lately and am sad to come back to your news of a loss in your life.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I haven't kept up on this thread since I went on vacation. . .I am soooo sorry for the loss and my prayers go out to the family during this time that they find those that offer them exactly what they need at this time.
> 
> This was too fast. . .no one had time to prepare. . .be at peace everyone and know that he no longer will suffer. . .





MAGICFOR2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend.





toocherie said:


> I am also sorry for your loss.
> 
> I also haven't been around here lately and am sad to come back to your news of a loss in your life.



Thanks everyone....the family appreaciates all your prayers and condolences....the doctors found advance stages of melanoma on his back that had spread through his body which was found way too late.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am finally back home now and catching up.  I sure do hope the family is trying to find ways to cope. . .this next few months will be a difficult time for them.

How are you doing?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am finally back home now and catching up.  I sure do hope the family is trying to find ways to cope. . .this next few months will be a difficult time for them.
> 
> How are you doing?



Hi, I am doing fine...Im in Louisville with my Sister and Justin...we had a big day yesterday ....Out first Univ of Louisville football game of the season Vs U of Kentucky....huge out of conference rivalry game ....U of L lost big time our new Quaterback sucked...we thing he was paid off to lose the game...lol...

we went to the Game from 11am to 11 pm tailgating before (ribs and home grown & made bloody marys )  and after the game a keg of beer and hot wings to drown our sorrows....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I am doing fine...Im in Louisville with my Sister and Justin...we had a big day yesterday ....Out first Univ of Louisville football game of the season Vs U of Kentucky....huge out of conference rivalry game ....U of L lost big time our new Quaterback sucked...we thing he was paid off to lose the game...lol...
> 
> we went to the Game from 11am to 11 pm tailgating before (ribs and home grown & made bloody marys )  and after the game a keg of beer and hot wings to drown our sorrows....lol



Sounds like a good time was had by all. . .well, except for the losing part.  I had a great trip to see the mouse in Orlando. . .now only 3 weeks till I go again. . .dang, didn't know I was going to become a travel diva. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like a good time was had by all. . .well, except for the losing part.  I had a great trip to see the mouse in Orlando. . .now only 3 weeks till I go again. . .dang, didn't know I was going to become a travel diva. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Yup the losing part was awful....our defense did great...the offence gave away the game....this new quaterback was awfull....somebabody was paid off.....we just dont who cause this game didnt count for anything....kinda like a exibition game.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Yup the losing part was awful....our defense did great...the offence gave away the game....this new quaterback was awfull....somebabody was paid off.....we just dont who cause this game didnt count for anything....kinda like a exibition game.



Well, glad it didn't count then.  But hate to watch a blood bath. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, glad it didn't count then.  But hate to watch a blood bath. . .



yes and it was....to top it off it was 95 deg. out and we were sat facing the sun and all have red noses today.....lol  there was 15 to 20 of us back at the travel trailer partying before and after the game....it had AC till the generator ran out of gas after the game....it cooled down quick after the game outside.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> yes and it was....to top it off it was 95 deg. out and we were sat facing the sun and all have red noses today.....lol  there was 15 to 20 of us back at the travel trailer partying before and after the game....it had AC till the generator ran out of gas after the game....it cooled down quick after the game outside.



Thank god. . .The only time it was comfortable at WDW the entire week was at night. . .and even then it was sticky. . .just cooler. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank god. . .The only time it was comfortable at WDW the entire week was at night. . .and even then it was sticky. . .just cooler. . .



how did your vacation with your son go?...did you meet any dis friends?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> how did your vacation with your son go?...did you meet any dis friends?



I met a few. . .Patty (dismem98) of course, and then GIR-Prototype and Joe Black. . .those two came at the end of the trip. . .apparently I also ran into Sha but dont remember that one. . .lol.  Our trip was awesome, by the way.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I met a few. . .Patty (dismem98) of course, and then GIR-Prototype and Joe Black. . .those two came at the end of the trip. . .apparently I also ran into Sha but dont remember that one. . .lol.  Our trip was awesome, by the way.



sounds great...what does your son think about your dis friends?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sounds great...what does your son think about your dis friends?



He thinks they are all a bunch of odd people who would rather go to Disney than live life. . .but then he said. . .he is the same way. . .lol.  Gotta love a teenage kid who loves Disney as much if not more than me. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> apparently I also ran into Sha but dont remember that one. . .lol.



I had to go and look at the photo and I was right... Darcy.. I had the same shirt on when we had the pic taken in May!


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> He thinks they are all a bunch of odd people who would rather go to Disney than live life. . .but then he said. . .he is the same way. . .lol.  Gotta love a teenage kid who loves Disney as much if not more than me. . .



Yup that is right....just about everyone that goes to WDW becomes addicted to the Magic...In October I hope I fell the same about DLR/DCA  :


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I had to go and look at the photo and I was right... Darcy.. I had the same shirt on when we had the pic taken in May!



Don't you HATE that?. . .I always want to look fresh and new. . .didn't happen this trip thanks to TS Fay and MAJOR AMOUNTS OF HUMIDITY that kept me putting my hair back in a pony tail. . .


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't you HATE that?. . .I always want to look fresh and new. . .didn't happen this trip thanks to TS Fay and MAJOR AMOUNTS OF HUMIDITY that kept me putting my hair back in a pony tail. . .



I didnt see anything wrong with it! And dont think you look old with it pulled back at all. Anyways, us nurses who have long hair have to pull it back in our job


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, I am doing fine...Im in Louisville with my Sister and Justin...we had a big day yesterday ....Out first Univ of Louisville football game of the season Vs U of Kentucky....huge out of conference rivalry game ....U of L lost big time our new Quaterback sucked...we thing he was paid off to lose the game...lol...
> 
> we went to the Game from 11am to 11 pm tailgating before (ribs and home grown & made bloody marys )  and after the game a keg of beer and hot wings to drown our sorrows....lol


What's this we carp?  You're SUPPOSED to be a Topper.  Now ul ain't as bad as the evil empire, but really.

Welcome home, Nurse Darcy.  We've missed ya.  And Sha, come around more often.  Can't get enough of long haired nurses.


----------



## Sha

DonaldTDuck said:


> And Sha, come around more often.  Can't get enough of long haired nurses.



Thanks sweetie! I lurk... waiting to hear about the trip recap... as I have a trip next year in December. Matter of fact got a Disneyland Vacation planner from Disney Saturday


----------



## kaoden39

Sha said:


> Thanks sweetie! I lurk... waiting to hear about the trip recap... as I have a trip next year in December. Matter of fact got a Disneyland Vacation planner from Disney Saturday



I love the vacation planners.  I can sit and watch them for hours.


----------



## Sha

kaoden39 said:


> I love the vacation planners.  I can sit and watch them for hours.



I am working on 3. Helping here and there on a 4th one. Actually outside of printing one out, I am down to working on 2 of my own. The other trips I have are more fly by the seat of my pants or in someone else's hands.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> What's this we carp?  You're SUPPOSED to be a Topper.  Now ul ain't as bad as the evil empire, but really.
> 
> Welcome home, Nurse Darcy.  We've missed ya.  And Sha, come around more often.  Can't get enough of long haired nurses.



Thanks Donald. . .I'll be here again for the next three weeks, then off to WDW again, then company comes the 2nd week in october then its off to DLR with you all.  I might need to rest for a REALLY long time for about 3 months. . .after christmas. . .


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> He thinks they are all a bunch of odd people who would rather go to Disney than live life. . .but then he said. . .he is the same way. . .lol.  Gotta love a teenage kid who loves Disney as much if not more than me. . .



Obviously you can tell he is your son and takes after mom's Disney habits.  If he doesn't want to meet the "odd" people then I don't think that he will be visiting the world with mom unless he starts paying his own way    OR unless he gets a job at the land!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> Obviously you can tell he is your son and takes after mom's Disney habits.  If he doesn't want to meet the "odd" people then I don't think that he will be visiting the world with mom unless he starts paying his own way    OR unless he gets a job at the land!!!



Oh he will always be a little "odd". . .after all, he is his mother's son. . .he liked meeting my DIS friends. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> What's this we carp?  You're SUPPOSED to be a Topper.  Now ul ain't as bad as the evil empire, but really.



Hi...yes I am a topper...but no one was offering me a ticket in Bowling Green...besides I was there for the party and food the sold out game ticket was a suprize bonus


----------



## Bloodhound

cdn ears said:


> Obviously you can tell he is your son and takes after mom's Disney habits.  If he doesn't want to meet the "odd" people then I don't think that he will be visiting the world with mom unless he starts paying his own way    OR unless he gets a job at the land!!!



Hi  to our dis meet planning thread


----------



## DonaldTDuck

On a more cereal note, I called too late for BB ressies. All thye had was a late supper.  May try for Monday if all are interested.  What say ye?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> On a more cereal note, I called too late for BB ressies. All thye had was a late supper.  May try for Monday if all are interested.  What say ye?



I don't care what day. .Monday is just fine with me. . .


----------



## dalepool

Hello Hello Hello

welcome  back  Darcy sounds like you had a "HOT" trip.  The heat is the reason I will only go winter or early spring.  Will be looking for your trip report.

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> Hello Hello Hello
> 
> welcome  back  Darcy sounds like you had a "HOT" trip.  The heat is the reason I will only go winter or early spring.  Will be looking for your trip report.
> 
> Patty



Trip report?  Oh my. . .I guess I should do one of those. . .even if I don't have enough pics to fill a trip report. . .unless I only report on Kilamanjaro Safaries. . .lol. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> On a more cereal note, I called too late for BB ressies. All thye had was a late supper.  May try for Monday if all are interested.  What say ye?



Monday is fine with me


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Trip report?  Oh my. . .I guess I should do one of those. . .even if I don't have enough pics to fill a trip report. . .unless I only report on Kilamanjaro Safaries. . .lol. . .



well maybe you can can post some pics of you an Patty and the other dis friends you met up with.???
princessV takes alot of trips like you and makes a chapter for each one in her year long ongoing trip report


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> well maybe you can can post some pics of you an Patty and the other dis friends you met up with.???



Oh, I'll post pics and a report. . .I am good at that. . .but before I post pics of friends I must have their permission. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I'll post pics and a report. . .I am good at that. . .but before I post pics of friends I must have their permission. . .lol.



ok...sounds like a plan....send us a link when you can....thanks


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I'll post pics and a report. . .I am good at that. . .but before I post pics of friends I must have their permission. . .lol.



You have my permission to post the pix


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Nurse Darcey...did you get your permision slips yet...lol

It looks like we are not going to get any rain fromGustav except a sprinle here and there....we need some rain my grass is brown and crunchy  when you walk on ....it so dry.


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> You have my permission to post the pix



Cute. . .now if only you were there and in the pix. . .that would work. . .lol.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, Ive been in Louisville all week...I saw little Justin off on his first bus ride to preschool yesterday...he was so excited and loves his new class.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, Ive been in Louisville all week...I saw little Justin off on his first bus ride to preschool yesterday...he was so excited and loves his new class.



Very nice. . .good you got to be there. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Very nice. . .good you got to be there. . .



 Yes it was the first of many big steps in his life...I will get to share. He was all smiles when the bus lady came to get him and drop him off...he's a big boy now...


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Cute. . .now if only you were there and in the pix. . .that would work. . .lol.



......maybe in a future trip????


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> ......maybe in a future trip????



Anytime sweetie. . .Would love to meet you at some point.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey Donald can you relate????  LOL


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Ressies for six at BB on Monday 10/27 at 11:30.  It better be all that and a cookie boat.  AT least worthy of the sins of Memphisto.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Ressies for six at BB on Monday 10/27 at 11:30.  It better be all that and a cookie boat.  AT least worthy of the sins of Memphisto.



sounds good.... Ive heard it is.....but I though there would be 8 people...4 of us and 3 girls and Jeff's.. friend??? ....  Nurse Darcy, Patty(dismem), Patty(dalepool)


----------



## DonaldTDuck

From the first page:

CONFIRMED BLUE BAYOO LUNCH PS Sat. Oct.25th
THE 4 BIG GUYS
NURSE DARCEY
DISMEM98

Jeff's buddy will onlybe there Saturday.  I didn't think about Dalepool.  I'll try to add her if she wants to come.  Sorry Patty.


----------



## Bloodhound

Dalepool would you like to go to the Blue Bayou Monday at 1130am


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> From the first page:
> 
> CONFIRMED BLUE BAYOO LUNCH PS Sat. Oct.25th
> THE 4 BIG GUYS
> NURSE DARCEY
> DISMEM98
> 
> Jeff's buddy will onlybe there Saturday.  I didn't think about Dalepool.  I'll try to add her if she wants to come.  Sorry Patty.



Yes dalepool(Patty) wasnt on the above list cause she doesnt arrive till Sunday


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Sounds like you need a spreadsheet to keep track of your lunch guests!  

Nurse Darcy, glad you had a good time at the World!


----------



## dalepool

Sure, But if changing the resevation would be an issue it is fine.  Yes, I do not get in until  afternoon  Sunday.  Thank You for  thinking of me .  

Patty 




Bloodhound said:


> Yes dalepool(Patty) wasnt on the above list cause she doesnt arrive till Sunday


----------



## nurse.darcy

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Sounds like you need a spreadsheet to keep track of your lunch guests!
> 
> Nurse Darcy, glad you had a good time at the World!



Thanks Tammie. . .it was awesome. . .got to have LOTS AND LOTS of fun at AK. . .my favorite park. . .unfortunately when I checked out my pix, most of them are of animals. . .4 legged kind. . .but there are a few fun pics . . .will start a trip report if ever I can stay home long enough. . .


----------



## MAGICFOR2

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Tammie. . .it was awesome. . .got to have LOTS AND LOTS of fun at AK. . .my favorite park. . .unfortunately when I checked out my pix, most of them are of animals. . .4 legged kind. . .but there are a few fun pics . . .will start a trip report if ever I can stay home long enough. . .


 
I'd love to see your TR!  AK is my favorite park, too


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Sure, But if changing the resevation would be an issue it is fine.  Yes, I do not get in until  afternoon  Sunday.  Thank You for  thinking of me .
> 
> Patty



Hi Patty, DtD changed it to Monday at the B.B. cause Sat. was already booked full all day..... yay for you joining us


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Sounds like you need a spreadsheet to keep track of your lunch guests!
> 
> Nurse Darcy, glad you had a good time at the World!



yea...we all are arriving at different times and days.....lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

I called to change our PS and had to change the time to 12:40, but other than that, no problems.  We have 7 on 10/27 at 12:40 at BB.  BH, I also booked our whale watching tour.  It's 31 bucks each, Friday 5-7.


----------



## Bloodhound

sounds great...are these whales gonna do tricks....for 31 bucks they better....lol


I just got back from  U of L tailgate party...we had brats and bugers before the game and wings after ...I scored a free ticket this time   .... the next game is aweek from this coming Wendsday....and I think I have another free ticket  lined up but not sure


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

mm brats and burgers, go bears.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> sounds great...are these whales gonna do tricks....for 31 bucks they better....lol
> 
> 
> I just got back from  U of L tailgate party...we had brats and bugers before the game and wings after ...I scored a free ticket this time   .... the next game is aweek from this coming Wendsday....and I think I have another free ticket  lined up but not sure



Any fun you can have in So. Cal for less than 40 bucks is a good deal. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Any fun you can have in So. Cal for less than 40 bucks is a good deal. . .



Ok...good to know....i HOPE THEY SERVE BEER WHILE WE ARE  wHALE WATCHING FOR $124.OO (31.00 EACH)FOR THE 4 OF US.....LOL ... I would rather go buy a ticket for professitional beach Vollyball Match....I know they would have beer there....lol ... but its Majority rules with our bunch.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> mm brats and burgers, go bears.



Hi Dan...its Go Cards for the burgers and Brats...LOL we had grilled hot wings after the game...we  were there partying from noon till about 10 pm tailgating..it was alot of fun. we always have a keg of beer too so if you ever want to come chear for UoL feel free....this last game we may have found you a ticket for 20.00... half of face value. I was very lucky a got a free ticket.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Dan...its Go Cards for the burgers and Brats...LOL we had grilled hot wings after the game...we  were there partying from noon till about 10 pm tailgating..it was alot of fun. we always have a keg of beer too so if you ever want to come chear for UoL feel free....this last game we may have found you a ticket for 20.00... half of face value. I was very lucky a got a free ticket.



You better slow down a bit or you might not last till you get to DLR. . .I mean after all, there is a lot of fun to be had there, you don't want to be tired.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Dan...its Go Cards for the burgers and Brats...LOL we had grilled hot wings after the game...we were there partying from noon till about 10 pm tailgating..it was alot of fun. we always have a keg of beer too so if you ever want to come chear for UoL feel free....this last game we may have found you a ticket for 20.00... half of face value. I was very lucky a got a free ticket.


 
if i am ever down that way, i will, but that is a long drvie what kind of beer is it?

miller


----------



## nurse.darcy

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> if i am ever down that way, i will, but that is a long drvie



Look, I live in Vegas. . .from Indiana to ANY border is alot closer than anything I can do drive wise. . .roflmao. . .(just kidding)


----------



## dalepool

My gosh I hope I did not make you lose a waterside table .  I am happy to be dining with all of you.  I have been  looking at the menu from allears.  Think it is gonna be the Sandwich   My favorite-- yummy.  I am so happy I get to join in .  

 Hound, I see you are training for your trip.  Remember you can over train .

Well talk to you later.  

Patty 




DonaldTDuck said:


> I called to change our PS and had to change the time to 12:40, but other than that, no problems.  We have 7 on 10/27 at 12:40 at BB.  BH, I also booked our whale watching tour.  It's 31 bucks each, Friday 5-7.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> if i am ever down that way, i will, but that is a long drvie what kind of beer is it?
> 
> miller



Hi...its always  been Bud Light ... ... I like Amber Bock alot better  ...but the beer is free so what cha gonna  do.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> You better slow down a bit or you might not last till you get to DLR. . .I mean after all, there is a lot of fun to be had there, you don't want to be tired.





dalepool said:


> Hound, I see you are training for your trip.  Remember you can over train .
> 
> Well talk to you later.
> 
> Patty



Hi, I can hold my liquor with the best of them Just ask Donald.....except if Tequila is involdved ...then I will pass.  My College Millitary Fraternity nickname  was  "Guzzler"....I only drink socially...we have teenagers living at home so I dont keep anything at home.


----------



## dalepool

So smart with kids, not that they would take  alcohol,  but no control over buddies that might visit.  

Quit drinking some time ago.   I may have one drink at DCA as a treat. Thinking the sparkling wine.  

I am so ready to go on this trip, looking forward to the fun.  

I did read on the  Disneyland board that PoTC is actually gonna be down  when we are there.  It was mentioned that Corp got tired of ppl  asking and complaining so they took it off the refurb list.  I am not sure what to think.  Maybe the real story will come out  -- who knows.

Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

Here is a photo of My Grandaughter making a silly face.....LOL....my baby girl loves car rides....lol


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

nurse.darcy said:


> Look, I live in Vegas. . .from Indiana to ANY border is alot closer than anything I can do drive wise. . .roflmao. . .(just kidding)


 


Bloodhound said:


> Hi...its always been Bud Light ... ... I like Amber Bock alot better ...but the beer is free so what cha gonna do.


very true, i think it is about a 4 hour drive for me to get down there, and i can do bud light, i like all the light beers...


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Bloodhound said:


> Hi...its always  been Bud Light ... ... I like Amber Bock alot better  ...but the beer is free so what cha gonna  do.


You know where I stand on beer; the darker the better.  But my 3 favorite beers are
1. cold
2. free
3. somebody else's


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

DonaldTDuck said:


> You know where I stand on beer; the darker the better. But my 3 favorite beers are
> 1. cold
> 2. free
> 3. somebody else's


you could combine all of those into one, and add, sitting in my hand, and with 23 of its friends in a cooler next to you in a lawn chair.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> You know where I stand on beer; the darker the better.  But my 3 favorite beers are
> 1. cold
> 2. free
> 3. somebody else's



Ok Donald next game is One week from Tomorrow on Wensday afternoon...be there after work...lol....just were a plain red shirt it you have nothing UoL im sure you dont....lol    Wensdays are family night so kids are welcome and will asuridly be there...and porta-pottys are right closish to our same spot we lease every time....Sat. Game are adults only :

 BTW  I got my 25 Doller gift cards for Rainforest Cafe , California Pizza Kitchen, and Restauraunt.com.>>>>>this one find a spot you want to eat  outside of Sea World and after the Zoo>>>> you pay 10 Dollers and you get a 25 Doller gift card...something to think about


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> very true, i think it is about a 4 hour drive for me to get down there, and i can do bud light, i like all the light beers...



It maybe an hour depending on traffic for me...and traffic is horrible on Game Day


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello boys. . .and everyone else. . .already planning game day?  sweet. . .

I am off to work tonight for 3 nights.  Only have 2 more weeks till I head out to WDW again. . . then the DLR trip. . .sweet. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello boys. . .and everyone else. . .already planning game day?  sweet. . .
> 
> I am off to work tonight for 3 nights.  Only have 2 more weeks till I head out to WDW again. . . then the DLR trip. . .sweet. . .



I bet its alot of work to have that much fun.....LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> I bet its alot of work to have that much fun.....LOL



Its fun to travel to WDW but let me tell you. . .I am feeling the need to slow down just a little bit. . .maybe space my travel just a bit further apart. . .lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

BH it's written inm stone that we will eat at Corvette Diner after Sea World.  They are an upscale burger place with a real chef, and have ribs in (IKYN) Kentucky Stud BBQ sauce.  Plus the best shakes in the world according to SD's top food critic.  And all sorts of Corvette carp.
No u of l carp, and prolly nothing red that doesn't say WKU on it, except of course my Three Caballeros shirt that I happen to be wearing right now.  But worst of all, that's the middle of my work week and 4 am comes early my friend.
dalepool, there is never  a guarantee of waterside, but I would bet that if we show up a smidge early and ask real nice, it'll work out.  Anybody here do nice?  Even if they try to hide us in a corner, with 7 we can just walk over and have a goog look anyway.
BH the only Horror nights while we are there are the weekend.  You can have the car if you want to go.


----------



## Bloodhound

since you cant make this next U of L game just let me know when...I will tell you the rest.....free beer and food...need I say more....LOL  (donations accepted)....Bring your own chair.


----------



## dalepool

Sweet, I will be there 20 to 30 mins early.  First thing the BB host will ask is "Is your whole party here?".   If not they ask you to let them know when all party has gathered.   I did this once went to check in and was not able to for that reason.   I have been lucky and always sat at water side.  

OK now the other important issue.  Heard that PoTC WILL BE OPEN.   Anyway I need to start walking to get the Disney walk back.  Oh, Yes I have a shopping walk to LOL.  Well talk at ya later.

Patty-dalepool


----------



## Master Mason

Any reconosence needed this weekend???


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Any reconosence needed this weekend???



Hey there darlin. . .just be there with girlie and kids in hand.  Hugs. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Any reconosence needed this weekend???



Hi, have fun...if you would like to post some pictures feel free ...Who is going with you? Have you been to the Garden Walk???


----------



## Master Mason

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, have fun...if you would like to post some pictures feel free ...Who is going with you? Have you been to the Garden Walk???



Just my son, girlfriend and me, oh and the dog, can't forget the dog.  I haven't gone to the Garden Walk yet, when I was down there last time, it was really just starting to come online.  I'll try and do a walk though with the camera this time.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Pluto-call the Duck.  Cell phone smart card tore up, burned out the phone, and now I have nobody's number.  Gotta rebuild the phone book.  Grrrrrrrrrrr.  But the manager at TMobile loaned me a phone till October when I can get a new one free.      for TMobile.


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Just my son, girlfriend and me, oh and the dog, can't forget the dog.  I haven't gone to the Garden Walk yet, when I was down there last time, it was really just starting to come online.  I'll try and do a walk though with the camera this time.



Thanks Greg,  that would be great...I have a gift Card for California Pizza Kitcken I want to use while were there and also one for Rainforrest Cafe at DTD....Im curious to know what all is open now at the Garden Walk???  our Motel will be close to there ...we are staing at the Cortona Inn.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Pluto-call the Duck.  Cell phone smart card tore up, burned out the phone, and now I have nobody's number.  Gotta rebuild the phone book.  Grrrrrrrrrrr.  But the manager at TMobile loaned me a phone till October when I can get a new one free.      for TMobile.



Call Made ....Go BIG RED  Volleyball


----------



## Bloodhound

Rumbly Tumbly has officially retired from the disboards  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777391&page=127


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Rumbly Tumbly has officially retired from the disboards
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1777391&page=127



Oh no. . .whatever will we do without all her graphics. . .I'll sure miss them. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no. . .whatever will we do without all her graphics. . .I'll sure miss them. . .



she posted all she had left on the link above and has hundreds in her photobucket link...I will try and find another disinger jsut as great as her...Im sure it will be hard though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> she posted all she had left on the link above and has hundreds in her photobucket link...I will try and find another disinger jsut as great as her...Im sure it will be hard though.



I am sure it will be tough. . .

On another note, how are you doing?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure it will be tough. . .
> 
> On another note, how are you doing?



Im doing fine...staying busy with my work and playing hard at the football games and tailgating with my sister and BIL....Little Justin will be going to the Ball Game this Wensday (family night) and other kids will be there as well.


----------



## Bloodhound

Where in Texas does Patty(dismem) Live???...I hope Ike isnt too close to her this weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im doing fine...staying busy with my work and playing hard at the football games and tailgating with my sister and BIL....Little Justin will be going to the Ball Game this Wensday (family night) and other kids will be there as well.



How wonderful. . .sounds like fun. . .Getting excited about the upcoming vacation?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> How wonderful. . .sounds like fun. . .Getting excited about the upcoming vacation?



Im getting very excited about our Vacation....I owe about 200.00 an then its paid for the rooms, flight and tickets.

I found out my DN's  high school marching band is playing in a big parade at WDW...I am not sure when this is yet (Jan.???) but I may try to make it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Im getting very excited about our Vacation....I owe about 200.00 an then its paid for the rooms, flight and tickets.
> 
> I found out my DN's  high school marching band is playing in a big parade at WDW...I am not sure when this is yet (Jan.???) but I may try to make it.



That sounds like a good time to go. . .sweet. . .


----------



## Master Mason

Ok, back from DL.

We went both Saturday and Sunday.  There were a ton of places that had walls up as they were refurbishing areas, rides, etc.  And they were working on the Columbia, so no Fantasmic!.  Oh well, guess I'll have to go back.

They had a lot of the holloween stuff in the store displays, and were working on the overlay for the HM, but not much else was up, I was kind of surprised.

Sunday afternoon was the time I had slated to go walk through the Garden Walk area, we made it about 1/3 of the way down when we were asked to leave because we had the dog with us.  So I did not get to see everything.  I did take pictures along the way of what I did get to see, and they are at the end of this gallary.  Sorry I couldn't have been more help with it, but I decided to just leave rather than causing a scene.

http://gregghall.smugmug.com/gallery/5974858_qm4VD/1/372946933_C7Rfd


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> Ok, back from DL.
> 
> We went both Saturday and Sunday.  There were a ton of places that had walls up as they were refurbishing areas, rides, etc.  And they were working on the Columbia, so no Fantasmic!.  Oh well, guess I'll have to go back.
> 
> They had a lot of the holloween stuff in the store displays, and were working on the overlay for the HM, but not much else was up, I was kind of surprised.
> 
> Sunday afternoon was the time I had slated to go walk through the Garden Walk area, we made it about 1/3 of the way down when we were asked to leave because we had the dog with us.  So I did not get to see everything.  I did take pictures along the way of what I did get to see, and they are at the end of this gallary.  Sorry I couldn't have been more help with it, but I decided to just leave rather than causing a scene.
> 
> http://gregghall.smugmug.com/gallery/5974858_qm4VD/1/372946933_C7Rfd




  Hi Greg...thanks for the pictures...sorry the Garden Walk people arn't dog friendly.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone can you belive "Ike "did some serious wind damage in Ky...1000 miles form the Gulf Coast....Louisville  had 75 to 81 mph Gust Cat. 1 force winds and 50mph constant winds for about 2 hours and not a drop of rain which we desperately needed the rain. 301000 people will be out of power for the next 10 days....all our reserve utillity workers were already in the Gulf restoring power from Gustov....and are being recalled to Louisville.  Fort Knox had 64mph Gust and very little wind damage.


----------



## dalepool

yes, It is hard to believe that Ike would hit that far east, But I guess if you are to the east of where it hits land fall you will get much more wind and rain then ppl to the west. (Something to do with the rotation).  We have family in  deer park, Texas.  We have not heard from them but know they would evacuate.  My  heart goes out to all the ppl that lost family.  There are so many ppl without homes or a place to stay.  . 

We never get hurricanes where I live.  We do get wind storms that come in from the pacific.  The Columbus day storm of 1962, was highest wind I know of here.   

On a brighter note,  Only about 6 weks until Disney for me and a much needed break.  Be sure to recheck airlines for flight departures and arrivals.  there have been a few changes to the schedules for most carriers.  I really hate the  baggage charges.  

Chat at you later,  Patty 




Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone can you belive "Ike "did some serious wind damage in Ky...1000 miles form the Gulf Coast....Louisville  had 75 to 81 mph Gust Cat. 1 force winds and 50mph constant winds for about 2 hours and not a drop of rain which we desperately needed the rain. 301000 people will be out of power for the next 10 days....all our reserve utillity workers were already in the Gulf restoring power from Gustov....and are being recalled to Louisville.  Fort Knox had 64mph Gust and very little wind damage.


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> yes, It is hard to believe that Ike would hit that far east, But I guess if you are to the east of where it hits land fall you will get much more wind and rain then ppl to the west. (Something to do with the rotation).  We have family in  deer park, Texas.  We have not heard from them but know they would evacuate.  My  heart goes out to all the ppl that lost family.  There are so many ppl without homes or a place to stay.  .
> 
> We never get hurricanes where I live.  We do get wind storms that come in from the pacific.  The Columbus day storm of 1962, was highest wind I know of here.
> 
> On a brighter note,  Only about 6 weks until Disney for me and a much needed break.  Be sure to recheck airlines for flight departures and arrivals.  there have been a few changes to the schedules for most carriers.  I really hate the  baggage charges.
> 
> Chat at you later,  Patty



Hi,,,there where calling this a wind storm too because there was no rain at all....its the worse storm here in 30 years they said.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

The Big Guy's countdown is now at 39.  Time to finish up the details.  And start planning a WDW trip.  I'm looking at first week of January now.  Anybody know how to coax a code out of Disney?


----------



## dalepool

I would buy an a year pass.  I do that when I go to WDW.  I get the annual pass room rates at the value resorts -- for 49-59 per night.  When family goes we stay at the Boardwalk villas--It has been a while but think we paid 180.00 per night for a one bedroom.   You live so close that annual pass would let you go when ever there are ap Rates.   The codes that are mailed ask for the code you were given and then there is another code that pulls your name up.  My son-in-law got a god for Disneyland.  He did not have a reservation in his name ( They stayed in room with us).  Makes me wonder why he got one and I didnt  .Hope this helps you.  

See you Patty


----------



## hlrababy

Hey!! Just checking in with you!!! By the way, I am still crying!! Poor Quentin!


----------



## Bloodhound

hlrababy said:


> Hey!! Just checking in with you!!! By the way, I am still crying!! Poor Quentin!



Yes, it was a sad day at Tree Hill...the school lit class paper really said alot about Q


----------



## Bloodhound

WDW is offering free Dinning Dec. 14th -24th...they are going fast so you better jump on it


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> WDW is offering free Dinning Dec. 14th -24th...they are going fast so you better jump on it


great 1 week after i am there.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone can you belive "Ike "did some serious wind damage in Ky...1000 miles form the Gulf Coast....Louisville had 75 to 81 mph Gust Cat. 1 force winds and 50mph constant winds for about 2 hours and not a drop of rain which we desperately needed the rain. 301000 people will be out of power for the next 10 days....all our reserve utillity workers were already in the Gulf restoring power from Gustov....and are being recalled to Louisville. Fort Knox had 64mph Gust and very little wind damage.


 
That's just crazy!  I'm glad you are alright.



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> great 1 week after i am there.


 
Maybe it would be worth it to change it?  

You're getting close, Bloodhound!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Maybe it would be worth it to change it?
> 
> You're getting close, Bloodhound!


well i already booked the flight, and i looked into the code, adn it says that yo uahve to book a package with park days, we are using up the rest of our park days on our 10 day ticket that we bought 2 trips ago, so we are really only paying for our room and food this trip.


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> That's just crazy!  I'm glad you are alright.
> You're getting close, Bloodhound!



yes we are just fine and on had some leaves and find our yard furniture that broke loose ......I thought I had it tied down good enough for 45 mph winds but we had 64 mph winds...it was not damage  just blown around

Iknow we are getting close....I will have to post my happy dance when we hit the 30 day mark...LOL  J/K


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> well i already booked the flight, and i looked into the code, adn it says that yo uahve to book a package with park days, we are using up the rest of our park days on our 10 day ticket that we bought 2 trips ago, so we are really only paying for our room and food this trip.



Maybe just change the return flight and add on  5 days for the free dinning...


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi DtD, could you add one more for a total of 8 for our ressie at BB waterside seating please. TIA


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Maybe just change the return flight and add on 5 days for the free dinning...


 iwish


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Hi gang,
Just posting to do a little bragging.  Got a newticker at the bottom, I'm headin' to da World in Jan.  I will be at LTT the last night with characters.  In this economy, it's goog to be in the health care bidniz.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> Hi gang,
> Just posting to do a little bragging.  Got a newticker at the bottom, I'm headin' to da World in Jan.  I will be at LTT the last night with characters.  In this economy, it's goog to be in the health care bidniz.



yay


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone...how is everything going???


----------



## dalepool

Hi there,  I am doing fine.  I am dealing with a virus of the computer type.  I now have pages showing up that are not wanted.  I hate when this happens.    .  I sure wish the government would start charging ppl that set virus' to computers.   It is a waste of time.  I am going to have to have my son in law check it out for me.   I am looking forward to my trip in October.  I did not realize that the parks close so early  on 2 of the 3 nights I am there.  I never get to spend enough time  browsing at DTD --- this trip should let me do that -- so guess all is good.  Well chat at you  later.  One month and 4 days until I get to the Mouse House.              

Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Patty we are all pumped too...I cant wait.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Is it too late to pop on your fun thread, wish you the best trip to DLR (as a local here) and offer any tips on final plans you may have?  (I have read 3/4 of your thread... what a fun trip you have planned!)


----------



## Bloodhound

Disney Dreams said:


> Is it too late to pop on your fun thread, wish you the best trip to DLR (as a local here) and offer any tips on final plans you may have?  (I have read 3/4 o your thread... what a fun trip you have planned!)




 I will take all the helpfull tips I can get. Have you ever been too Universal Haunted Nights during October???

I hope you have a great 10th Anniversary at WDW


----------



## DonaldTDuck

We are now a party of eight for Monday, October 27 at 12:40 at Blue Bayou.  I've started booking ADRs at WDW for my January trip, just haven't gotten a room yet.  It will be booked before I go to Anaheim, though.  Looks like we gonna POP.


----------



## dalepool

DTD,  It is so nice of you to spend the time to change the BB reservation.  BB should be loads of fun.  It is so dark in this restaurant, but once your eyes become accustomed to the  limited light watching the boats go by is just plain fun.  

I like staying at the value resorts when I travel alone.  I can not remember if it was because I had an annual  pass or that I was staying at a WDW resort but I would drive to  boardwalk, Park in the little parking lot in front of the BW villas.  It is free--my kind of price.  I then use the boats to go to mgm, epcot, and then take the momorail from epcot to MK. Best thing is at the end of the night you are close to your car and and jsut mins from resort.  ( I stay at the Music).

Anyway getting thrilled the trip to DL is getting so  close 

Patty        

[[/I]


----------



## DonaldTDuck

You are most welcome.  I love the planning stage, and DL just doesn't afford as much opportunity to plan as WDW.  However, the rest of the SoCal trip has taken a LOT of planning.  Now I have to get busy with my January plans.  I want to wait till I get my Disney Visa to book.  Then I can join a fridge swap.  While in FL we have to work in at least one basketball game, and I need to check the Magic schedule.  WKU has a women's game in Boca Raton on the 11th, a must do.  And we have a recent alum with the Magic.  I know, outside the World, sacrilege.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks DTD...the BB is going to be great....great score if you can book  Pop cause I hear they have the bestest bus transit....I hope to stay there sometime.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi All....Ive benn playing this new online game alot lately....best of all its is free....pm me your email address....and I will hook you up


----------



## toocherie

Hey Bloodhound:


I would like to meet you guys--will you be in DL on the 25th or 26th?  Unfortunately I could not meet you on the 27th because it is a work day--and I leave the next Fri. for WDW!

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------



## Bloodhound

toocherie said:


> Hey Bloodhound:
> 
> 
> I would like to meet you guys--will you be in DL on the 25th or 26th?  Unfortunately I could not meet you on the 27th because it is a work day--and I leave the next Fri. for WDW!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cheryl



we will be there the 25th an 26th and 27th....then US during the day the 28 at at the MToT party on the 28th  that night .....then we go to Sea world and SD Zoo... 29 an 30th an fly home that afternoon the 29th


It will be great to meet up with you  :goovibes:


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone...its getting close to our trip...Donald called me....we now have our park tickets for the 4 Big Guys....  :woohooo:  It may be time to share our cell phone numbers...what do you think???


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi everyone...its getting close to our trip...Donald called me....we now have our park tickets for the 4 Big Guys....  :woohooo:  It may be time to share our cell phone numbers...what do you think???



Okay starting the list. . .check IMs. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

Thanks for starting the phone tree.....two more weeks from today...


----------



## dalepool

Oh,  Yessssssssss! two weeks one day for me --- Then look out Disneyland.  I am so ready for a vacation.  I hope you all are doing fine and looking forward to this trip as much as I am.   Do't forget to get your "First Time" button.   I know not first disney visit, but it is  your first time DISNEYLAND visit.  Anyway talk to you later

SO EXCITED TO BE GOING TO DISNYLAND 
Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

dalepool said:


> Oh,  Yessssssssss! two weeks one day for me --- Then look out Disneyland.  I am so ready for a vacation.  I hope you all are doing fine and looking forward to this trip as much as I am.   Do't forget to get your "First Time" button.   I know not first disney visit, but it is  your first time DISNEYLAND visit.  Anyway talk to you later
> 
> SO EXCITED TO BE GOING TO DISNYLAND
> Patty



Hi...we all most certainly  are excited about this trip....my first trip to the west coast....see you in a couple weeks....please  pm me or Nurse Darcey your cellphone number so we can stay in touch in the parks


----------



## MAGICFOR2

YEAH FOR 10 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> YEAH FOR 10 DAYS!!!!!



Thank You...we all have so much to do to get caught up before the trip...Yet I cant seem to get anything done....Im too excited....lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

That's right, ten days and we climb aboard that Silver Bird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Time to orgabinize the tickets and maps and make sure everything is covered.


----------



## Bloodhound

DonaldTDuck said:


> That's right, ten days and we climb aboard that Silver Bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to orgabinize the tickets and maps and make sure everything is covered.



Hey Donald  could you pot the size  of the luggage you bought thats allowed by the airlines???? tyia


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi everyone....its time for the single digits dance     9 more days!!!  I cant wait!!!


----------



## hlrababy

Lucky!!! Only 9 more days!!!!!!! You have to ride HM for me!! Please!!!!!


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

lucky duck and your single digits.


----------



## Bloodhound

hlrababy said:


> Lucky!!! Only 9 more days!!!!!!! You have to ride HM for me!! Please!!!!!



I will be... more than once....and once just to take pictures for sure


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> lucky duck and your single digits.



Thanks Dan...your trip will be here before you know it  too.....but not in 8 days and counting down     ...just sayin   J/K


----------



## Master Mason

almost time folks  So let me be the first






unfortunately I won't be able to make down next weekend, the girlfriend had other things that I am required to attend.

so we are going this weekend...lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Master Mason said:


> almost time folks  So let me be the first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately I won't be able to make down next weekend, the girlfriend had other things that I am required to attend.
> 
> so we are going this weekend...lol



That's always the best move up the date instead of back...have a great weekend  Greg...Im sorry you wont be meeting with us....but you do what you have to to make your lady happy.


----------



## Camster0307

Hey Bloodhound - I'm here! And - holy crap! I have ALOT of pages to catch up on! 121??????  Looks like fun, though! 

Ok, time for some single digit dancing -


----------



## Bloodhound

Camster0307 said:


> Hey Bloodhound - I'm here! And - holy crap! I have ALOT of pages to catch up on! 121??????  Looks like fun, though!
> 
> Ok, time for some single digit dancing -



 Cammie   I  suggest heavy skimming.....lol  We are just 6 days away from arival day and a week later is  when the fun really starts here on the disboards thread aftermath report......please come back anytime and put in your 2 cents worth...lol


----------



## DonaldTDuck

In less than 100 hours we will be landing at John Wayne Airport and heading first to In 'n Out, then to Cortona Inn and we'll be on our way.  The Big Guys want to thank everyone who has been helpful, friendly and especially those foolhardy souls that will be joining us at times during the trip.  Hang on tight, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## dalepool

Hi there.  Looks like you are at what near T -50 hours.   I arrive 2 days after you all have been having fun.  Looked at the weather report for anaheim.  Sunny and maybe a bit warm one day  but rest of time looks perfect.   I have not seen nurse on and can not remember her arrival date-- I am fairly sure it is before me.  I guess I best get moving and pack my  bags.  Did I mention I hate packing.  Well incase I miss you all before you jet out ---See ya there.   

Patty


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi Patty....N Darcey will be meeting ust at the Blue Bayou Monday...she  had a change of plans  for Sat.  and   Sun....

.I hate packing too...I havnt even dug out the suitcase yet...may have to buy one tomorrow.....but thats all Im doing tomorrow buying and packing whatever I need for the trip...then I will meet Donald Thursday for a late lunch before we head off to Nasville and spend the night at his sister's house and she will take all 4 of us to the airport very early Friday morning...we will sleep on the plane   or try anyway. ...Im ready for sleep been get alot of my business caught up before the trip....see you soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Actually we may be there on Sunday.  Might do Sunday and Monday.  Still working on the details cause of my company.  Its amazing how many people want to come out here and visit during fall when it is FREEZING on the eastern seaboard.


----------



## dalepool

I can imagine being you live in the vacation capital of the United States.  We have visitors every year while we winter in Hawaii, but I love it.  So much fun to show people the Hawaii I know and love.  Beings I am not a big party person they do get to rest and relax a lot.  I only ask that they let me know if they are going to be there for meals.  If not  I put theirs if refrig or make less depending.  One of the best trips i ever had to  Vegas was one that we visited with my husbands aunt and uncle and family.  We stayed on the strip but every day the relatives took us on a sight seeing tour.  I think mount charles was my fave.  Such a difference to the city.  Well I am rattleing on.  Hope all works out to your liking.  See you Monday.

Patty 

I also get in Sunday-- I think I arrive near 2 pm -3pm to hotel then treatment -Disneyland by 4.  Well that is my plan anyway.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TOMORROW!!!!  

HAVE A GREAT TIME EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

MAGICFOR2 said:


> TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT TIME EVERYONE!!!!



Thanks Tammie...we leave very early Friday morning and come back the following Thurs... woo hoooo for the leaving part


----------



## dismem98

Really thought I would meet you all this weekend   and sorry Darcy had to change her plans.  

With the changes back and forth, I had to mke a decision.  Sorry to say I won't meet you all.

Know you all will have a great time.  Some day I hope to meet you all!!

Patty     Lou


----------



## Bloodhound

dismem98 said:


> Really thought I would meet you all this weekend   and sorry Darcy had to change her plans.
> 
> With the changes back and forth, I had to mke a decision.  Sorry to say I won't meet you all.
> 
> Know you all will have a great time.  Some day I hope to meet you all!!
> 
> Patty     Lou



Hi Patty Lou, there is always next time.  We will be going to WDW the next time we get together which is still  undecided.  Happy Holiday's ahead.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> Hi Patty Lou, there is always next time. We will be going to WDW the next time we get together which is still undecided. Happy Holiday's ahead.


 
hey rob, so what time do you guys leave.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

I'm heading over to pick up BH is a few minutes at his dad's.  Then to NashVegas where we leave at 6 am .  Thanx all for the help.


----------



## nurse.darcy

BH has my number, you all keep in touch.  We will see you on Sunday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

bye guys have a great trip cant wait to read about it when you get back, darcy make sure you tell them to take lots of pictures.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay so I am back and I had two very fun days with the big guys.  They are a hoot.  Kept me laughing the entire time I was there.  I was their red-headed wench and they were my Posse.  It was fabulous.  It was the 4 big guys plus one and me.

Here we are at Paradise Pier. . .






Okay, let me attempt to name them. . .

From the left(Including back row). . .Tony, Jeff, Thomas (NY), Tom (Donald T.Duck, Me. . .and Robert (Bloodhound here on DISboards)


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

fun looking group, cant wait to read and see the trip when they get back


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I am back and I had two very fun days with the big guys.  They are a hoot.  Kept me laughing the entire time I was there.  I was their red-headed wench and they were my Posse.  It was fabulous.  It was the 4 big guys plus one and me.
> 
> Here we are at Paradise Pier. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let me attempt to name them. . .
> 
> From the left(Including back row). . .Tony, Jeff, Thomas (NY), Tom (Donald T.Duck, Me. . .and Robert (Bloodhound here on DISboards)



Totally cute!! Wish I hadn't had to leave before we met all of you! But I couldn't stretch it any longer than 5 days!!  

Andrea


----------



## toocherie

I'm so sorry I missed all of you!  I am leaving Friday for WDW and all of my clients have come of the woodwork this week (which is why I'm checking DisBoards at 11 p.m.--am taking a break from work).  so sorry guys--maybe some other time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

toocherie said:


> I'm so sorry I missed all of you!  I am leaving Friday for WDW and all of my clients have come of the woodwork this week (which is why I'm checking DisBoards at 11 p.m.--am taking a break from work).  so sorry guys--maybe some other time!



Girl, you would have had a blast.  It was a lot of fun for me.  Those guys were great and very respectful.  Also a lot of fun.  Wonderful trip.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

would you guys get home already i want to read about the trip


----------



## nurse.darcy

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> would you guys get home already i want to read about the trip



I can't wait to hear as well.  They have a way with words and since I was only privey to 2 days, I need to hear about the rest of the vacation.


----------



## dalepool

I had a nice time having a few meals with the boys and Darcy.  Not sure which one of the 1/2 ton guys is the funniest, but I sure did laugh a lot.  Darcy is pure joy.  If you ever get a chance to meet her you will see what I am talking about.   Well back to getting house in shape after being gone for 4 days.  

Patty


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks Darcy for the pic!  They look like a fun bunch!     I'm glad you all had a good time - you too, Dalepool.  I can't wait to see the TR!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dalepool said:


> I had a nice time having a few meals with the boys and Darcy.  Not sure which one of the 1/2 ton guys is the funniest, but I sure did laugh a lot.  Darcy is pure joy.  If you ever get a chance to meet her you will see what I am talking about.   Well back to getting house in shape after being gone for 4 days.
> 
> Patty



Patty, it was very nice to meet you and so sweet of you to say that.  Thank you for joining us.  Lots of fun was had.


----------



## DonaldTDuck

WE'RE BAA-AACK

Tired doesn't start to cover it.  Got home last night at 1 and tried to get online, but my puter balked.  Finally gave up around 3.  Slept about 6 hours, and got up and kept beating on it till , well, now.  The biggest surprise was how nice they were at USH.  I can't say enough about Darci.  She's so sweet and knows what she's talkin' about.  And guys, she's a hottie.  "And that smile never fades, even though we ran her ragged.  And it was such a pleasure to meet Dalepool, a real lady.  I could have talked all day.  
Time for that all important first Diet Coke of the day.  Later guys.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Donald, you guys were a blast.  Kept me laughing throughout the 2 days.  Wish I could have come out Saturday too.  Then I could have had three fun filled days of laughter.  Maybe I should have followed you all to San Diego. . .lol.


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

nurse.darcy said:


> I can't wait to hear as well. They have a way with words and since I was only privey to 2 days, I need to hear about the rest of the vacation.


well tell them to get on it...we want pictures and stories by the end of the day 

just kidding no pressure, 














but seriously get going.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DonaldTDuck said:


> WE'RE BAA-AACK
> 
> Tired doesn't start to cover it.  Got home last night at 1 and tried to get online, but my puter balked.  Finally gave up around 3.  Slept about 6 hours, and got up and kept beating on it till , well, now.  The biggest surprise was how nice they were at USH.  I can't say enough about Darci.  She's so sweet and knows what she's talkin' about.  And guys, she's a hottie.  "And that smile never fades, even though we ran her ragged.  And it was such a pleasure to meet Dalepool, a real lady.  I could have talked all day.
> Time for that all important first Diet Coke of the day.  Later guys.



Awe, you guys were great.  It was a lot of fun hanging.  I was enjoying watching the two oldest of you grip the rides like you were hanging on for dear life while I was WOO HOOing at every opportunity. And who can forget the multitude of times we rode on HM.  Too much fun. I think the only people I didn't ride HM with were Tony and little Tom (NY). And I got a kick out of the POTC ride when you all shouted "we gots the red-head".


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, you guys were great.  It was a lot of fun hanging.  I was enjoying watching the two oldest of you grip the rides like you were hanging on for dear life while I was WOO HOOing at every opportunity. And who can forget the multitude of times we rode on HM.  Too much fun. I think the only people I didn't ride HM with were Tony and little Tom (NY). And I got a kick out of the POTC ride when you all shouted "we gots the red-head".



Yup that was alot of fun....we need to do a group trip report we all have photos and will have lots of fun with this.


----------



## Bloodhound

We have all our friends from college in Bowling Green Today and Tomorrow for Western Kentucky Homecomming Weekend...party party party...  once we recover  let the trip report begin...lol


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

Bloodhound said:


> We have all our friends from college in Bowling Green Today and Tomorrow for Western Kentucky Homecomming Weekend...party party party...  once we recover let the trip report begin...lol


hey robert nice seeing yo uagain

i have 2,000,000 points on winster, you have some catching up to do.


just kidding have not broken 1,000,000 yet


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We have all our friends from college in Bowling Green Today and Tomorrow for Western Kentucky Homecomming Weekend...party party party...  once we recover  let the trip report begin...lol



You all be careful now.  Don't want to read reports of all the alumni getting in trouble while the students actually behaved. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We have all our friends from college in Bowling Green Today and Tomorrow for Western Kentucky Homecomming Weekend...party party party...  once we recover  let the trip report begin...lol



Sorry about the loss guys. . .hope you all still had a good time.  Lots of fun to be had there.


----------



## Bloodhound

We had fun at the halftime/post game gathering at the local sports bar and grill  named Toot's...I havnt seen some of my buddies in years. we talked an had a few Amber Bocks for along time...Life is Good


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> We had fun at the halftime/post game gathering at the local sports bar and grill  named Toot's...I havnt seen some of my buddies in years. we talked an had a few Amber Bocks for along time...Life is Good



Glad you had a good time. . .life IS good. . .


----------



## cdn ears

DonaldTDuck said:


> WE'RE BAA-AACK
> 
> Tired doesn't start to cover it.  Got home last night at 1 and tried to get online, but my puter balked.  Finally gave up around 3.  Slept about 6 hours, and got up and kept beating on it till , well, now.  The biggest surprise was how nice they were at USH.  I can't say enough about Darci.  She's so sweet and knows what she's talkin' about.  And guys, she's a hottie.  "And that smile never fades, even though we ran her ragged.  And it was such a pleasure to meet Dalepool, a real lady.  I could have talked all day.
> Time for that all important first Diet Coke of the day.  Later guys.



OK guys now that you have had your DL Dis meet are you keeping the "Help Please" in your thread title after the meeting with the nurse???  

Sorry Darcy couldn't resist, sounds like you pirates and wench had a great time..


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> OK guys now that you have had your DL Dis meet are you keeping the "Help Please" in your thread title after the meeting with the nurse???
> 
> Sorry Darcy couldn't resist, sounds like you pirates and wench had a great time..



Steve, did you understand that they DIDN'T need me, HOWEVER, the could not have chanted "we gots the red-head" on pirates if I wasnt' there.  .


----------



## DonaldTDuck

Now's the time I need Nurse Darci.  Came home with a California cold, and a little TLC from the Redhead would be great.  Cereally, we may not have needed you, but you were a great help and even more fun.


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Steve, did you understand that they DIDN'T need me, HOWEVER, the could not have chanted "we gots the red-head" on pirates if I wasnt' there.  .



I know that they didn't need you but you joined their party!!! and added to the Disney theming on POTC


----------



## Bloodhound

i need a nurse too...my blister popped loading heavy furniture today....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> i need a nurse too...my blister popped loading heavy furniture today....lol



Dang, I can't leave you boys alone for a second . . .one gets a cold and the other pops a blister.  Was your bandage handy?. . .lol


----------



## Camster0307

Ok Bloodhound, I'm here! Now where's the pictures from this awesome week you all had?


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, I can't leave you boys alone for a second . . .one gets a cold and the other pops a blister.  Was your bandage handy?. . .lol



no bandage handy....lol dang it all  ...were is a nurse when you need one....lol

my leg dont bend like it use too....lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Camster0307 said:


> Ok Bloodhound, I'm here! Now where's the pictures from this awesome week you all had?



There is a picture of our motley crew on the previous page....more too come....Ive been catching up for my business while i was gone....so much to do so little time


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> no bandage handy....lol dang it all  ...were is a nurse when you need one....lol
> 
> my leg dont bend like it use too....lol



Hey, I did say you needed to carry that bandage at all times.  At least till the blister popped. . .lol.  And the nurse is here, the patients are non-compliant. . .lol. And your leg doesn't bend that far cause you are 6'whatever and no one that tall should be able to bend enough to put a bandage on their own foot at our age. . .lol. I swear my neck is still sore from chatting with all of you.  Jeff was the shortest one of the bunch and he is no sloucher. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Camster0307 said:


> Ok Bloodhound, I'm here! Now where's the pictures from this awesome week you all had?



I'll post some pics in a bit.  Gotta resize them so they don't take up large amounts of bandwidth. . .


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> And the nurse is here, the patients are non-compliant. . .lol. .



But aren't patients always non-compliant, cranky, moody, b**hy,...etc....???  unless of course they are unconscious!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> But aren't patients always non-compliant, cranky, moody, b**hy,...etc....???  unless of course they are unconscious!!!



I work in ICU hun, the only good patient is a sedated patient. . .lol. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I did say you needed to carry that bandage at all times.  At least till the blister popped. . .lol.  And the nurse is here, the patients are non-compliant. . .lol. And your leg doesn't bend that far cause you are 6'whatever and no one that tall should be able to bend enough to put a bandage on their own foot at our age. . .lol. I swear my neck is still sore from chatting with all of you.  Jeff was the shortest one of the bunch and he is no sloucher. . .lol.



lol...  I hear you....we all are tall...i lost my bandae somehow...Im home now and will take of it tomorrow with antesectic cream


----------



## Sha

Bloodhound said:


> no bandage handy....lol dang it all  ...were is a nurse when you need one....lol
> 
> my leg dont bend like it use too....lol



The nurse would be off duty if you needed her.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> The nurse would be off duty if you needed her.



Not THIS nurse.  She is always on duty for the Big Guys. . .they were good people.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi all...I should start the TR on Fiday in the DisneyLand Section


----------



## MAGICFOR2




----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

will you provide a link on this board for us.


----------



## Bloodhound

FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> will you provide a link on this board for us.



Yes..... I sure will... so everyone can find it easy


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi All...here is a link to the new TR Tread I started as promissed

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2003393


----------



## kesharn81

i do agree and it seems to be one of the important points to be noted..
thanks..


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi  welcome to our thread


----------



## Bloodhound

Donald  what are the the dates of your January trip??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Donald  what are the the dates of your January trip??



Rob, I think he is early January.  His siggy says 3 weeks and 5 days till he goes.


----------



## Bloodhound

nurse.darcy said:


> Rob, I think he is early January.  His siggy says 3 weeks and 5 days till he goes.



Thanks  I didnt  notice the new ticker  ....  he hasnt posted in a while


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy New Year Everyone

Here is a pic  of my main man Justin  ..  He was star struck


----------



## MAGICFOR2

How Sweet!


----------

